# Innamorarsi ... che pasticcio



## Daniel75 (7 Marzo 2011)

Salve a tutti,
frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi. 
Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
Per i primi 7 mesi non capita nulla, ne' voglio che capiti, io sposato, lei fidanzata/convivente, non sento il bisogno di scappatelle e (pensavo) non ne sono il tipo.
Poi.. mano a mano, la stima e la curiosita' reciproca cresce e decidiamo un mese fa di vederci fuori dal lavoro per un 'aperitivo... scatta la scintilla e con essa inevitabile il primo bacio, dolce e bello come non ricordavo da anni.
Continua cosi' ogni settimana ma non siamo mai andati oltre ai baci.
Il problema e' che io mi sto' innamorando e penso lei anche. A volte mi trovo a scrivere e-mail che poi non invio e lei mi scrive 10 minuti dopo con la stessa lettera, mi addormento pensando a lei e mi sveglio pensando a lei, cosa che dice succedere anche a lei.
Una notte non riuscivo a dormire, mi sveglio alle 5 per scriverle due righe e trovo una sua lettere delle 4:40.. sembriamo leggerci nel pensiero.
Ora la prossima volta passeremmo dall'aperitivo ad una casa... ma, per evitare di fare come Icaro.. chiedo un parere esterno... e' gia' successo che 2 amanti finiscano con l'innamorarsi e vivere felici e contenti ?
Oppure siamo gia' certi che finira' male, molto male, per tutti ?
Sento gia' le valangate di nomi che Mari' o Daniele mi tireranno, ma a qualcuno di Voi e' gia' successo tutto questo ?
Spero possiate essere il mio lato razionale... lato che al momento sembra mancarmi del tutto.
Non so se troncare prima che accada "il fattaccio" che potrebbe segnare il mio "punto di non ritorno" oppure se provare a vivere questo sogno..


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi.
> Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
> Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> ...


Ben arrivato...tutte le risposte stanno qui...mio caro...neofita:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpWRDMw92SM


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2011)

E' successo...nelle favolette. Il più delle volte (cioè la quasi totalità dei casi) non succede, in più si innescherebbe una guerra con il coniuge che potrebbe portare a moltissimi danni. Perchè sinceramente se fossi un coniuge cornuto che finisce con il culo per terra e l'amante in casa, mi spiace farei la guerra costasse tutto quello che ho, è una questione di autostima, se distruggi l'oggetto che ti ha fatto male in assurdo stai meglio.
Sei disposto a feroci battaglie legali in cui tu ovviamente perderai?


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi.
> Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
> Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> ...


 ciao Daniel 
e benvenuto! 
il problema vero è che fondamentalmente hai già tradito tua moglie....quindi diciamo che "il fattaccio" è in parte già accaduto.
ovviamente noi non possiamo sapere in realtà quello che c'è tra voi...ma il consiglio che posso darti è che se ami tua moglie tronca tutto prima che sia troppo tardi. 
Simy


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Daniel
> e benvenuto!
> il problema vero è che fondamentalmente hai già tradito tua moglie....quindi diciamo che "il fattaccio" è in parte già accaduto.
> ovviamente noi non possiamo sapere in realtà quello che c'è tra voi...ma il consiglio che posso darti è che se ami tua moglie tronca tutto prima che sia troppo tardi.
> Simy


Cambio, la sua frase in "se hai solo amato un tempo tua moglie tronca tutto!", perchè? Perchè tradendo rinneghi quello che hai vissuto e constringerai a rinnegarlo all'altra persona. La vuoi lasciare, lasciala, ma considera che non si lascia perchè si è trovato di meglio (ma meglio de che??? l'è pur sempre una donna come l'altra).


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cambio, la sua frase in "*se hai solo amato un tempo tua moglie tronca tutto*!", perchè? Perchè tradendo rinneghi quello che hai vissuto e constringerai a rinnegarlo all'altra persona. La vuoi lasciare, lasciala, ma considera che non si lascia perchè si è trovato di meglio (ma meglio de che??? l'è pur sempre una donna come l'altra).


 dici che siamo già a sto punto? bè è pur vero che quando si cerca "altrove" è perchè fondamentalmente non si ama.....


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi.
> Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
> Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> ...


 Ciao Daniele,benvenuto!!!Be'cosa aspettate??Tanto come giustamente dice Simy,il tradimento c'e'gia',non vi fermerete ai bacetti spero..
Se ne senti il bisogno e'perche',come capita a me(pero sono 24 anni di matrimonio..non 8!!) sei stufo.
Mi permetto di solo di dirti:attento.
Non farla diventare una relazione sentimentale,se ci tieni al matrimonio.
L'ideale sarebbe vedersi ogni 10-15 gg,....rivestirsi e tanti saluti.
Se si attacca con ''amore'',''tesoro''e altre sdolcinatezze si finisce la':in mezzo ai separati,con l'amante che diventa la ''compagna''......sai che libidine...


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Ciao Daniele,benvenuto!!!Be'cosa aspettate??Tanto come giustamente dice Simy,il tradimento c'e'gia',non vi fermerete ai bacetti spero..*
> *Se ne senti il bisogno e'perche',come capita a me(pero sono 24 anni di matrimonio..non 8!!) sei stufo.*
> *Mi permetto di solo di dirti:attento.*
> *Non farla diventare una relazione sentimentale,se ci tieni al matrimonio.*
> ...


 LOTHAR...............ma che c....o dici!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ecco Daniel non dargli retta ti prego! ha subito travisato il mio post... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Daniel75 (7 Marzo 2011)

Grazie Conte... Neruda, e' sempre Neruda, spesso e volentieri le sue poesie mi lasciano con piu' domande che risposte, ma lo scopo e' anche quello. Questa era bellissima.

Per Daniele, ho smesso presto di credere alle favole ma se mi chiedi se sono pronto per la battaglia ti dico che non lo so. Se servisse a difendere cio' che credo e amo (ma non penso di esserci ancora arrivato) ci penserei, sapendo ovviamente che sono a priori dalla parte del torto. 

Proprio a proposito, non so se e' possibile amare due persone per volta (possono riuscirci i genitori per i figli, ma non un uomo per una donna secondo me). Non so al momento chi amo, so chi ho amato perdutamente e so di sicuro a chi penso ora nel 99% del mio tempo, e questo mi dispiace e spaventa, non l'ho scelto o cercato io, non di proposito almeno.

Eheh.. grazie Lothar, ci avevo pensato, ma non volevo una relazione puramente sessuale (non sono un modello ma le mie possibilita' le ho avute in 10 anni e le ho sempre evitate fedelmente). Ora sicuramente ci desideriamo tanto, ma il "ti voglio tanto bene" e' gia' partito e non so se sia ancora possibile trasformare questa relazione in solo-sesso... da qui la confusione e da qui il pasticcio...


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Grazie Conte... Neruda, e' sempre Neruda, spesso e volentieri le sue poesie mi lasciano con piu' domande che risposte, ma lo scopo e' anche quello. Questa era bellissima.
> 
> Per Daniele, ho smesso presto di credere alle favole ma se mi chiedi se sono pronto per la battaglia ti dico che non lo so. Se servisse a difendere cio' che credo e amo (ma non penso di esserci ancora arrivato) ci penserei, sapendo ovviamente che sono a priori dalla parte del torto.
> 
> ...


 sei già andato parecchio oltre direi.... :unhappy:


----------



## xfactor (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,benvenuto!!!Be'cosa aspettate??Tanto come giustamente dice Simy,il tradimento c'e'gia',non vi fermerete ai bacetti spero..
> Se ne senti il bisogno e'perche',come capita a me(pero sono 24 anni di matrimonio..non 8!!) sei stufo.
> Mi permetto di solo di dirti:attento.
> Non farla diventare una relazione sentimentale,se ci tieni al matrimonio.
> ...


quoto e aggiungo pillole di saggezza di un mio carissimo amico ........quando sei stufo della solita minestra ............ritorna da tua moglie!


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo pillole di saggezza di un mio carissimo amico ........quando sei stufo della solita minestra ............ritorna da tua moglie!


 :blu::blu:anche tu no...ti prego... :blu:


----------



## xfactor (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu::blu:anche tu no...ti prego... :blu:


Sono cose da uomini .....sciò.........pussa via , vai a pettinare le bambole:incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Grazie Conte... Neruda, e' sempre Neruda, spesso e volentieri le sue poesie mi lasciano con piu' domande che risposte, ma lo scopo e' anche quello. Questa era bellissima.
> 
> Per Daniele, ho smesso presto di credere alle favole ma se mi chiedi se sono pronto per la battaglia ti dico che non lo so. Se servisse a difendere cio' che credo e amo (ma non penso di esserci ancora arrivato) ci penserei, sapendo ovviamente che sono a priori dalla parte del torto.
> 
> ...


Al ti voglio tanto bene puoi aggiungere "scopare" e cambia totalmente il senso della frase .
Che dirti, se finisci a lasciare una per l'altra la guerra ci sarà e tu sarai in mutande e sappi che è giusto così. Del resto per difendere una baldracca se ne fanno di stronzate.
Io sono reale in questo, lei è una donna che con te e come te tradirà la fiducia di un'altra persona, tu ci staresti con una che quando trova di "meglio" tradisce??? pensaci, pensi di essere il meglio? Ne sei prorpio convinto?
Auguri, io ti consiglierei un bel divorzio ed un bell'anno sabbatico dalla gnocca perchè ne hai prorpio bisogno.


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sono cose da uomini .....sciò.........pussa via , vai a pettinare le bambole:incazzato:


 ma possibile che devi trattarmi sempre male!!!!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## tradito77 (7 Marzo 2011)

La mia esperienza mi vede dalla parte di tua moglie.
Se vuoi andare avanti con l'altra, lascia prima tua moglie.
Altrimenti lascia perdere. Potresti fare molto male...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> La mia esperienza mi vede dalla parte di tua moglie.
> Se vuoi andare avanti con l'altra, lascia prima tua moglie.
> Altrimenti lascia perdere. Potresti fare molto male...


quoto
ma senza credere che lui lo creda


----------



## xfactor (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma possibile che devi trattarmi sempre male!!!!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ma cosa dovrei suggerire a 75? Parla con tua moglie, digli che gli vuoi bene ma che non la ami più ecc...ecc... ha ragione Daniele sarebbe la guerra.......... poi innamorarsi succede , lei capirebbe? Andrebbe a finire in mutande ...........


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2011)

Rimanda qualsiasi decisione sul da farsi, se qualcosa s'ha da fare, a dopo la prima volta che farete sesso.


----------



## Irene (7 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rimanda qualsiasi decisione sul da farsi, se qualcosa s'ha da fare, a dopo la prima volta che farete sesso.


il sesso (imho) a questo punto della storia lo metterebbe ancora più in confusione.. poi non si può più tornare indietro..


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> il sesso (imho) a questo punto della storia lo metterebbe ancora più in confusione.. poi non si può più tornare indietro..


Uno: mi sembra che il tipo ormai abbia già deciso, a prescindere da quello che gli si possa dire o suggerire.

Due: c'è anche l'eventualità che tutta la magia e l'ammmore e la sintonia di cui lui parla adesso svaniscano come neve al sole e finalmente riesca a vedere la cosa per quello che è: un semplicissimo rapporto extraconiugale in cui lui cornifica la moglie.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Per Daniele, ho smesso presto di credere alle favole ma se mi chiedi se sono pronto per la battaglia ti dico che non lo so. Se servisse a difendere cio' che credo e amo (ma non penso di esserci ancora arrivato) ci penserei, sapendo ovviamente che sono a priori dalla parte del torto.



"Cosa" non va piu' con tua moglie?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi.
> Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
> Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> ...



Il primo bacio è fantastico, certo. E altrettanto normale che dopo 8 anni di matrimonio le sensazioni che ti può dare il bacio con la tua cliente siano moooolto diverse, ben più eccitanti di quelle che ti danno baciare tua moglie.
Anche il sesso, se ci arriverete, ti darà delle scosse elettriche che "non ricordavi più".
Da questo, a dire che è amore, il passo però è molto grande. E' normalissimo pensare ogni istante alla persona che desideri. Tu pensi a lei, lei a te, è ovvio che vi "incrociate" in romantici "ma ti stavo pensando anche io proprio adesso".
E' il desiderio... certo fondato su una comunione di gusti e passioni, come dici tu. E su una attesa che è già "lunga", dopo tanti baci rubati.

Non mi pari tipo da traditore seriale senza scrupoli. L'hai detto, che non cercavi e non cerchi una relazione di puro sesso.
Questa storia può distruggere il tuo matrimonio, e lo sai, lo stai già mettendo in conto.
Le storie adulterine non hanno spesso un lieto fine.
Pensa solo che, se tu dovessi portare avanti il tutto, ci sarà un periodo lungo, lungo e doloroso, in cui dovrai confrontarti con tua moglie, in cui il tuo umore sarà pessimo, in cui l'idillio che c'è ora verrà sconvolto da tutti i problemi, le liti, i pianti, che ti troverai a casa.

Non so che dirti altro... non è facile "spegnere" una relazione già a questo punto, in cui pensate di essere innamorati. Tuttavia, magari potresti pensarci ancora un poco....
In bocca al lupo...


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Grazie Conte... Neruda, e' sempre Neruda, spesso e volentieri le sue poesie mi lasciano con piu' domande che risposte, ma lo scopo e' anche quello. Questa era bellissima.
> 
> Per Daniele, ho smesso presto di credere alle favole ma se mi chiedi se sono pronto per la battaglia ti dico che non lo so. Se servisse a difendere cio' che credo e amo (ma non penso di esserci ancora arrivato) ci penserei, sapendo ovviamente che sono a priori dalla parte del torto.
> 
> ...


 beh allora potreste andare alla posta insieme a pagare le bollette, la spesa alla coop, fare una lavatrice...son tante le cose entusiamanti da provare


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi.
> Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
> Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> ...


Ciao Daniel, benvenuto... in paradiso... o in inferno. Perché anche se "non e' ancora accaduto" ci sei già dentro.
Non ho ancora letto cosa ti e' già stato detto.
Tu chiedi consiglio per capire se ne varrà la pena? Per capire come sara' se lasciate i vostri compagni? Ma com'è possibile darti un tale consiglio? Anche se ci fossero delle statistiche per cui il 90% delle storie tra amanti (così non e') si rivelano relazioni riuscite, come puoi essere certo che sara' così per la tua.
Certezze non ci sono. Quando hai conosciuto tua moglie, quando ti sei sposato... fino a pochi mesi fa.... avresti mai potuto immaginare questo? NO. Ma ora sei qui.
Analizza cosa ti ha portato a questo. Se e' solo l'affinita' e la forte attrazione verso questa persona o se nella tua vita manca qualcosa. Se nel tuo matrimonio manca qualcosa.


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il primo bacio è fantastico, certo. E altrettanto normale che dopo 8 anni di matrimonio le sensazioni che ti può dare il bacio con la tua cliente siano moooolto diverse, ben più eccitanti di quelle che ti danno baciare tua moglie.
> Anche il sesso, se ci arriverete, ti darà delle scosse elettriche che "non ricordavi più".
> Da questo, a dire che è amore, il passo però è molto grande. E' normalissimo pensare ogni istante alla persona che desideri. Tu pensi a lei, lei a te, è ovvio che vi "incrociate" in romantici "ma ti stavo pensando anche io proprio adesso".
> E' il desiderio... certo fondato su una comunione di gusti e passioni, come dici tu. E su una attesa che è già "lunga", dopo tanti baci rubati.
> ...


Hai detto tutto....:up:


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh allora potreste andare alla posta insieme a pagare le bollette, la spesa alla coop, fare una lavatrice...son tante le cose entusiamanti da provare


C'è chi desidera anche questo....


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Il primo bacio è fantastico, certo. E altrettanto normale che dopo 8 anni di matrimonio le sensazioni che ti può dare il bacio con la tua cliente siano moooolto diverse, ben più eccitanti di quelle che ti danno baciare tua moglie.*
> *Anche il sesso, se ci arriverete, ti darà delle scosse elettriche che "non ricordavi più".*
> Da questo, a dire che è amore, il passo però è molto grande. E' normalissimo pensare ogni istante alla persona che desideri. Tu pensi a lei, lei a te, è ovvio che vi "incrociate" in romantici "ma ti stavo pensando anche io proprio adesso".
> E' il desiderio... certo fondato su una comunione di gusti e passioni, come dici tu. E su una attesa che è già "lunga", dopo tanti baci rubati.
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto.

Dopo anni di matrimonio avere a che fare con una persona totalmente da scoprire può essere molto eccitante e fuorviante al tempo stesso.
Io ho avuto una breve storia extraconiugale e in quei momenti pendevo dalle labbra di questa persona, aspettavo i suoi messaggi con ansia, me ne bastava uno inaspettato per sentire addosso un'euforia quasi adolescenziale... pensavo costantemente a lui e vivevo questa cosa in modo molto (troppo) romantico.
Mi rendevo perfettamente conto di amare ancora mio marito, ma provavo delle emozioni talmente forti da farmi perdere ogni lucidità. Sono addirittura arrivata a sperare che lui si innamorasse di me e a fantasticare su una vita (impossibile) insieme a lui, pur sapendo che non eravamo compatibili.

Quindi mi unisco a Nausicaa nel consigliarti di aspettare e chiarire, prima di procedere in qualunque direzione. Dire tutto a tua moglie mi sembra un po' prematuro, forse. Meglio attendere, osservare e osservarti e, magari, cominciare a riflettere su ciò che ti spinge ad allontanarti da tua moglie, magari dialogando insieme a lei.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto.
> 
> Dopo anni di matrimonio avere a che fare con una persona totalmente da scoprire può essere molto eccitante e fuorviante al tempo stesso.
> Io ho avuto una breve storia extraconiugale e in quei momenti pendevo dalle labbra di questa persona, aspettavo i suoi messaggi con ansia, me ne bastava uno inaspettato per sentire addosso un'euforia quasi adolescenziale... pensavo costantemente a lui e vivevo questa cosa in modo molto (troppo) romantico.
> ...


 
Quoto entrambe:up:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo pillole di saggezza di un mio carissimo amico ........quando sei stufo della solita minestra ............ritorna da tua moglie!


 
Grande sei un mito.........tutto troppo giusto,mi pemetto di dire a Daniele che sta'facendo la cosa piu'fessa del mondo,il suo matrimonio saltera'tra pochissimo.
L'amante diventera'la moglie,che bello............eccittante,intrigante,stupendo....come il cavolo a colaziione,o i tortellini in brodo con dentro un bicchiere di...barbera(Cofferati qua'l'ha fatto......)
Forza x factorm,noi due piu'il Conte dovremmo....top secret....occhio che ora sparano


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'amante diventera'la moglie,che bello............eccittante,intrigante,stupendo....come il cavolo a colaziione,o i tortellini in brodo con dentro un bicchiere di...barbera(Cofferati qua'l'ha fatto......)


Mio marito ha fatto sesso in giro per due anni mentre io, moglie fedele, lo consideravo il mio compagno e lo mettevo su un piedistallo.
Quando l'ho scoperto gli ho fatto le valigie, poi le ho fatte io, poi ho avuto un amante (più giovane di lui di 12 anni) e un paio di incontri con altri uomini.

Ti assicuro che ora che le acque si sono un po' calmate e abbiamo ritrovato la nostra serenità trova molto eccitante essere sposato con me.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mio marito ha fatto sesso in giro per due anni mentre io, moglie fedele, lo consideravo il mio compagno e lo mettevo su un piedistallo.
> Quando l'ho scoperto gli ho fatto le valigie, poi le ho fatte io, poi ho avuto un amante (più giovane di lui di 12 anni) e un paio di incontri con altri uomini.
> 
> Ti assicuro che ora che le acque si sono un po' calmate e abbiamo ritrovato la nostra serenità trova molto eccitante essere sposato con me.



... e grazie  gli hai tagliato la cresta :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:



Dopo 2 anni di sudato impegno


----------



## Daniel75 (7 Marzo 2011)

Intanto, grazie a tutti. E' gia' un immenso conforto parlare con qualcuno, che poi, nel vostro caso, sa di cosa sto' parlando e vede le cose con piu' "esperienza".

Tubarao, no, credimi, non ho gia' deciso. Di solito sono forte e sicuro ma quello che ha successo ha minato dal basso tutto cio' in cui credevo, mi sento cretino a sentirmi cosi' e non avere decisioni "razionali e distaccate".
Tutti nella vita abbiamo dei bivi da dover prendere, alcuni sono palesi e sappiamo dove ci portano, altri sono un salto nel buio (altri ancora scopriamo solo 'postumi' di averli avuti). Io ne ho avuto 4 o 5 di questi bivi importanti e penso di averli sbagliati quasi tutti. ora ho l'illusione di averne un'altro davanti e questa volta non posso e non voglio fare d'impulso e di testa mia.
Da quel che leggo qualcuno di voi dice "fai solo sesso", altri dicono "smettila subito", quindi in nessun caso, per quanto e' imprevedibile tutto, mi si consiglia di coltivare la speranza di essere una coppia felice in futuro, e questo mi fa pensare, e frenare, molto, per quanto mi paia impossibile.

Mari', mi si puo' incolpare di tutto e lo capisco, ma con mia moglie sono almeno 2 anni che provo a far funzionare le cose. Lei e' sempre arrabbiata (problemi sul lavoro, problemi con i suoi, etc.) e scarica tutto su di me. Poi mi chiede scusa il mattino dopo, ma intanto a prendermi dei nomi per qualunque briciola fuori posto sono io. La passione e' un po' che non c'e' piu', ci si limita una volta la settimana allo stesso giorno e alla stessa ora al rapporto di default e questo a me non basta e mi fa stare male. Le ho provato a parlare, tante volte, ma ogni volta si chiude in se stessa e non mi parla per ore. Il giorno dopo tutto come prima. E' arrivata anche a dirmi che lei in questo momento (2 anni) e' cosi e se non mi va bene di cercarmi un'altra.. cosa che non ho fatto, almeno volontariamente, fino ad adesso.
Poi dopo 2 giorni magari torna piangendo che senza di me non potrebbe vivere, etc. etc... il giorno dopo tutto come prima...
Sono sicuro che non ha un altro (certo, capisco il dubbio, tutti lo sono fino a prova contraria, ma lo so per certo), ma la passione e l'amore di 10 anni fa e' un pallido ricordo e l'ultima cosa che mi stupisce e' che io mi innamori di un altra.
Certo.. e' un gran casino.

Una piccola novita'.. proprio mentre scrivevo. Mi ha chiamato e mi ha detto che a proposito dell'appuntamento "a casa" voleva parlarmi e viene giu' stasera 10 minuti (abita a 30 km da me). la settimana scorsa si e' fatta 60 km per un bacio di 1 minuto di nascosto.
Anche io le ho detto che volevo parlare e fare un po' di chiarezza, ma lascio parlare prima lei, sono curioso e preoccupato.. vi aggiornero'.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Intanto, grazie a tutti. E' gia' un immenso conforto parlare con qualcuno, che poi, nel vostro caso, sa di cosa sto' parlando e vede le cose con piu' "esperienza".
> 
> Tubarao, no, credimi, non ho gia' deciso. Di solito sono forte e sicuro ma quello che ha successo ha minato dal basso tutto cio' in cui credevo, mi sento cretino a sentirmi cosi' e non avere decisioni "razionali e distaccate".
> Tutti nella vita abbiamo dei bivi da dover prendere, alcuni sono palesi e sappiamo dove ci portano, altri sono un salto nel buio (altri ancora scopriamo solo 'postumi' di averli avuti). Io ne ho avuto 4 o 5 di questi bivi importanti e penso di averli sbagliati quasi tutti. ora ho l'illusione di averne un'altro davanti e questa volta non posso e non voglio fare d'impulso e di testa mia.
> ...



Certo che e' un gran casino, io al posto tuo insisterei con tua moglie ... quando ci si sposa, ci si unisce nel bene e in malattia ... ora sarebbe da dimostrare la promessa ... una vacanza o W E insieme da qualche parte no? ... tanto per riprendere il discorso e, farle capire che anche tu stai male ... poi se questo non funziona  una pausa (ognuno con se stesso e senza estranei ) di riflessioni pensi che potrebbe essere iportante per voi due?


Rifletti bene, non prenderla leggera questa opportunita', potresti pentirtene  .


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2011)

"Ho fatto tutto il possibile"
Ti credo, sai? Davvero.
Mi permetto però di dirti che, al di là del possibile tradimento, se mai il vostro matrimonio dovesse crollare irrimediabilmente, per qualunque ragione, ti dirai "vorrei aver lottato di più".
Come, non potrei dirtelo, io non vi conosco, non so cosa hai provato a fare/dire.
Ma credimi, il giorno in cui non potrete più tornare indietro, vorrai aver provato di più. Tanto vale provarci adesso, ti pare?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Mari', mi si puo' incolpare di tutto e lo capisco, ma con mia moglie sono almeno 2 anni che provo a far funzionare le cose. Lei e' sempre arrabbiata (problemi sul lavoro, problemi con i suoi, etc.) e scarica tutto su di me. Poi mi chiede scusa il mattino dopo, ma intanto a prendermi dei nomi per qualunque briciola fuori posto sono io. La passione e' un po' che non c'e' piu', ci si limita una volta la settimana allo stesso giorno e alla stessa ora al rapporto di default e questo a me non basta e mi fa stare male. *Le ho provato a parlare, tante volte,* ma ogni volta si chiude in se stessa e non mi parla per ore. Il giorno dopo tutto come prima. E' arrivata anche a dirmi che lei in questo momento (2 anni) e' cosi e se non mi va bene di cercarmi un'altra.. cosa che non ho fatto, almeno volontariamente, fino ad adesso.
> Poi dopo 2 giorni magari torna piangendo che senza di me non potrebbe vivere, etc. etc... il giorno dopo tutto come prima...
> Sono sicuro che non ha un altro (certo, capisco il dubbio, tutti lo sono fino a prova contraria, ma lo so per certo), ma la passione e l'amore di 10 anni fa e' un pallido ricordo e l'ultima cosa che mi stupisce e' che io mi innamori di un altra.
> Certo.. e' un gran casino.


Una volta lessi una storia qui dentro, adesso non mi ricordo di chi, e sinceramente non ho voglia di andarla a ricercare, forse qualcuno con la memoria storica meno andata della mia si ricorderà anche l'autore.

C'era questo tipo che descriveva una situazione coniugale molto simile alla tua; adesso non mi ricordo chi dei due tradì, penso la moglie, e mentre parlava di un litigio/chiarimento post tradimento, l'autore del thread scrisse una frase che mi rimase impressa. La moglie lo accusava di essere stato poco presente durante il suo momento di confusione/crisi che fece da preludio al tradimento. Lui ovviamente si difese dicendo che non era vero, era stato sempre molto presente, sempre aperto al dialogo per cercare di risolvere i problemi che avevano. E la moglie gli rispose on questa frase: "Ma io non lo so cosa volevo, volevo parlare ma volevo anche che tu mi attaccassi al muro".


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "Ho fatto tutto il possibile"
> Ti credo, sai? Davvero.
> Mi permetto però di dirti che, al di là del possibile tradimento, se mai il vostro matrimonio dovesse crollare irrimediabilmente, per qualunque ragione, ti dirai "vorrei aver lottato di più".
> Come, non potrei dirtelo, io non vi conosco, non so cosa hai provato a fare/dire.
> *Ma credimi, il giorno in cui non potrete più tornare indietro, vorrai aver provato di più. Tanto vale provarci adesso, ti pare?*


Per evitare scupoli, giusto?


----------



## feeling (7 Marzo 2011)

Benvenuto Daniel, 

aspetta che mi sposto un po' e ti faccio spazio accanto a me sulla barchetta di Caronte, tanto scendiamo insieme, a metà strada tra gli ignavi e i lussuriosi.

Come ti capisco, capisco tutto. 
Capisco anche quando di dici, che non hai ancora deciso. Nemmeno io ho deciso, anzi, credo che sinceramente, non esista nemmeno una decisione da prendere.

Le nostre situazioni sono pressochè simili, se non che io ho due bimbi e questa "tortura" (si fa per dire) va avanti da un anno e mezzo. 

Che consiglio vuoi....se davvero credi che ci possa essere un futuro con questa donna, allora non tradire tua moglie, lasciala (e per farlo dovrai pensare e pensare molto, a te... e lei, e a quello che era il voi) e non macchiarti di questo brutto reato.
Credi davvero che il tuo matrimonio sia irrecuperabile? Allora chiudilo, farà cmq male, perche bisogna saper accettare un fallimento, ma non essendoci bimbini, puoi ancora uscirne "a teste alta" se vi rendete conto che non si può ricostruire. Ma lo dovete decidere in due, se tradisci, decidi da solo.
Sei ancora in tempo per farlo, a mio parare, (ma ovviamente son di parte) non hai ancora tradito, e (permettimi di parlare al plurale) se non lo hai fatto finora, forse, abbiamo la speranza di non farlo mai.

Ti garantisco che le stesse sensazioni le provo anche io, ma quando torna il raziocinio, il cervello ha la meglio sul cuore...poi la vedi...ed ecco il ribaltamento...un bel casino, concordo e sottoscrivo.

Pensaci pensaci e pensaci.
Solo tu puoi decidere cosa vuoi fare.

Cmq il posto sulla barchetta accanto a me te lo tengo in caldo...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per evitare scupoli, giusto?


No.
Perchè tua moglie/tuo marito è la persona che hai voluto accanto a te, fortissimamente voluto. E' la persona con cui volevi dividere la tua vita, la persona che volevi rendere felice. 
La persona che rappresenta tanta parte della tua vita, che ti è cresciuta dentro, nel bene e nel male.
Quando il matrimonio si rompe, un pezzo della tua vita si rompe, e vieni sommerso dalla tristezza di un fallimento di dimensioni difficilmente immaginabili. Vieni sommerso da un senso di disfatta, di sconfitta, verso di te, verso il tuo compagno/a.
C'era qualcosa da proteggere, e non si è riusciti a farlo.


----------



## feeling (7 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> Perchè tua moglie/tuo marito è la persona che hai voluto accanto a te, fortissimamente voluto. E' la persona con cui volevi dividere la tua vita, la persona che volevi rendere felice.
> La persona che rappresenta tanta parte della tua vita, che ti è cresciuta dentro, nel bene e nel male.
> Quando il matrimonio si rompe, un pezzo della tua vita si rompe, e vieni sommerso dalla tristezza di un fallimento di dimensioni difficilmente immaginabili. Vieni sommerso da un senso di disfatta, di sconfitta, verso di te, verso il tuo compagno/a.
> C'era qualcosa da proteggere, e non si è riusciti a farlo.



Bellissime parole nausicaa, che fanno davvero riflettere.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> Perchè tua moglie/tuo marito è la persona che hai voluto accanto a te, fortissimamente voluto. E' la persona con cui volevi dividere la tua vita, la persona che volevi rendere felice.
> La persona che rappresenta tanta parte della tua vita, che ti è cresciuta dentro, nel bene e nel male.
> Quando il matrimonio si rompe, un pezzo della tua vita si rompe, e vieni sommerso dalla tristezza di un fallimento di dimensioni difficilmente immaginabili. Vieni sommerso da un senso di disfatta, di sconfitta, verso di te, verso il tuo compagno/a.
> *C'era qualcosa da proteggere, e non si è riusciti a farlo.*


Appunto! ... nel fallimento ti verra' sempre in mente che "forse" si poteva fare e non si e' fatto ... e li che nasce lo scrupolo, lo si potrebbe chiamare "dubbio", visto che e' un sinonimo :mrgreen:


----------



## feeling (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi.
> Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
> Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> ...


Qui devo ammettere che il destino, quando vuole, è davvero un bastardo. 
Succedono anche a noi, parole dette contemporaneamente, sms incrociati con lo stesso messaggio, credo che tutto cio accada perche siamo noi a voler che accada, e siamo così concentrati sull'altro che abbiamo un'attenzione quasi maniacale, per cio che dice, cio che pensa e così facendo accadano tutte queste cose che sembrano inspiegabili, ma alla fine siamo noi che le facciamo accadere. E quanto è dura lottare contro questa cosa.
Ci interessa troppo capire l'altro e siamo inermi davanti alla loro capacità di capirci e comprenderci, ma questo siamo sempre noi che lo vogliamo, ricordatelo, io me lo ripeto almeno 20 volte al giorno.


----------



## Daniel75 (7 Marzo 2011)

Sul discorso di non avere fatto abbastanza forse non lo sapro' mai, di sicuro ho fatto tutto quello che era nelle mie possibilita', ma c'e' un punto di rottura, quando si prova per le centesima volta a risanare qualcosa e si prende per la centesima volta una padellata in faccia (o semplicemente, la sua schiena mentre si allontana) e tutto questo senza capirne il motivo.
Weekend... fatti.. vacanze.. fatte... tutto perfetto in vacanza, lei e' eccezionale, ride, scherza, ma poi, tutto come prima appena si rientra a casa, come se avesse un'interruttore, che non riesco a trovare.

Tra circa 2 ore ho l'incontro con "l'altra" per parlare, o meglio, lei deve parlare a me, e sono daccordo perche' se facessimo sesso ora sarei ancora piu' confuso di prima... piuttosto meglio stare male e finire ora che continuare e stare malissimo tra un mese... ma e' maledettamente difficile... Vediamo lei cosa deve dirmi e su che piano vuole mettere il tutto.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Sul discorso di non avere fatto abbastanza forse non lo sapro' mai, di sicuro ho fatto tutto quello che era nelle mie possibilita', ma c'e' un punto di rottura, quando si prova per le centesima volta a risanare qualcosa e si prende per la centesima volta una padellata in faccia (o semplicemente, la sua schiena mentre si allontana) e tutto questo senza capirne il motivo.
> Weekend... fatti.. vacanze.. fatte... tutto perfetto in vacanza, lei e' eccezionale, ride, scherza, ma poi, tutto come prima appena si rientra a casa, come se avesse un'interruttore, che non riesco a trovare.
> 
> Tra circa 2 ore ho l'incontro con "l'altra" per parlare, o meglio, lei deve parlare a me, e sono daccordo perche' se facessimo sesso ora sarei ancora piu' confuso di prima... piuttosto meglio stare male e finire ora che continuare e stare malissimo tra un mese... ma e' maledettamente difficile... *Vediamo lei cosa deve dirmi e su che piano vuole mettere il tutto.*



Lei? ... se tu che devi decidere con tua moglie "prima" ... o si trova una soluzione, o ci si separa, non c'e' scampo.


----------



## feeling (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Sul discorso di non avere fatto abbastanza forse non lo sapro' mai, di sicuro ho fatto tutto quello che era nelle mie possibilita', ma c'e' un punto di rottura, quando si prova per le centesima volta a risanare qualcosa e si prende per la centesima volta una padellata in faccia (o semplicemente, la sua schiena mentre si allontana) e tutto questo senza capirne il motivo.
> Weekend... fatti.. vacanze.. fatte... tutto perfetto in vacanza, lei e' eccezionale, ride, scherza, ma poi, tutto come prima appena si rientra a casa, come se avesse un'interruttore, che non riesco a trovare.
> 
> Tra circa 2 ore ho l'incontro con "l'altra" per parlare, o meglio, lei deve parlare a me, e sono daccordo perche' se facessimo sesso ora sarei ancora piu' confuso di prima... piuttosto meglio stare male e finire ora che continuare e stare malissimo tra un mese... ma e' maledettamente difficile... Vediamo lei cosa deve dirmi e su che piano vuole mettere il tutto.


Di chiedo solo di non farti troppe illusioni che lei tiri fuori la soluzione come un coniglio dal cappello. Tu devi decidere cosa vuoi fare tu, senza pensare a cosa vuole lei, perche se lei vuole te, diventa ancora piu difficile e devi pensare seriamente a cosa vuoi fare del tuo matrimonio. 

Tanti auguri e facci sapere.


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Lei? ... se tu che devi decidere con tua moglie "prima" ... o si trova una soluzione, o ci si separa, non c'e' scampo*.


 giusto!!!!! quello che non è giusto e aspettare e "vedere" cosa vuole l'altra!!! troppo facile cosi....


----------



## Daniel75 (7 Marzo 2011)

Si, avete ragione tutte, mi sono spiegato male io. Non faccio quello passivo che aspetta che l'altra prenda decisioni per 'pigrizia' o codardia. Semplicemente ci sono cose che per essere fatte devono essere scelte in due.
Ho bisogno di capire e vedere se lei e' sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda. Se fosse cosi' allora mi pongo tutti i dubbi e i dolori della scelta. Se non fosse cosi' e' gia finita stasera prima ancora di iniziare. Certo, non senza dolore, ma non potrebbe che essere cosi' nel caso.


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, avete ragione tutte, mi sono spiegato male io. Non faccio quello passivo che aspetta che l'altra prenda decisioni per 'pigrizia' o codardia. Semplicemente ci sono cose che per essere fatte devono essere scelte in due.
> Ho bisogno di capire e vedere se lei e' sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda. Se fosse cosi' allora mi pongo tutti i dubbi e i dolori della scelta. Se non fosse cosi' e' gia finita stasera prima ancora di iniziare. Certo, non senza dolore, ma non potrebbe che essere cosi' nel caso.


 ok...cosi va meglio...avevamo capito il contrario...
in ogni caso...secondo me....dovresti prima di tutto fare chiarezza in te stesso e capire davvero cosa vuoi.....soprattutto per una questione di rispetto nei confronti di tua moglie...penso che almeno questo glielo devi non trovi?


----------



## xfactor (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, avete ragione tutte, mi sono spiegato male io. Non faccio quello passivo che aspetta che l'altra prenda decisioni per 'pigrizia' o codardia. Semplicemente ci sono cose che per essere fatte devono essere scelte in due.
> Ho bisogno di capire e vedere se lei e' sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda. Se fosse cosi' allora mi pongo tutti i dubbi e i dolori della scelta. Se non fosse cosi' e' gia finita stasera prima ancora di iniziare. Certo, non senza dolore, ma non potrebbe che essere cosi' nel caso.


 
Senti 75 per una volta in vita tua vuoi fare come tutti i cristiani e ragionare con l'uccello?:incazzato:

Lascia stare il cuore e lascia stare la materia grigia !:incazzato:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Senti 75 per una volta in vita tua vuoi fare come tutti i cristiani e ragionare con *l'uccello*?:incazzato:
> 
> Lascia stare il cuore e lascia stare *la materia grigia* !:incazzato:


Che ragioni con quel che gli pare, basta che sia una sua scelta


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

Un pasticcio un cazzo.
Innamorarsi ok.
Poi fatalità se non coltivi sto sentimento, lui inizia a calare giorno per giorno, e magari una mattina ti svegli e dici che stupido che ero.
Ok sfasciate il matrimonio.
Ok...tanto che ci vuole?

Ma poi se la vostra nuova storia si rivela un flop colossale come si mette?

Potete tornare con la coa mola fra le gambe dalla moglie?
Vi accoglie a braccia aperte?

Chi vi dice, che passati i fumi dell'eros, non riparte la stessa minestra, se non peggio di prima?

Dai cazzo, quante storie di ammore...cascano alla prima difficoltà?

Non è che alla fine della fiera sia solo uno sguardo di rimando, nostalgico alla propria adolescenza?

A piccole dosi, o in vacanza...tutti siamo fighi e sopportabili...ma nella quotidianità?

Si si...ho vissuto l'inferno e con l'altra sarebbe un paradiso...
Credici.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Un pasticcio un cazzo*.
> Innamorarsi ok.
> Poi fatalità se non coltivi sto sentimento, lui inizia a calare giorno per giorno, e magari una mattina ti svegli e dici che stupido che ero.
> Ok sfasciate il matrimonio.
> ...


Cominci contraddicendo il nostro amico Daniel75 e finisci col dargli ragione?
Innamorarsi di un'altra persona  mentre sei sposato/a è un pasticcio.


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2011)

Bha! carissimo, tua moglie avrà i cazzi girati per motivi suoi, potevi forse essere una spalla migliore per lei come donna ed invece si vede che ti sei dimostrato debole ed incapace ed ora vai a trovarti una amante che scoprirà a sue spese che sei debole ed incapace. Pensaci, cosa hai mai fatto per tua moglie per destinarle una cosa così brutta come un tradimento? Saresti capace per l'amante di pagare alla tua mugliera 100000 euro? Se sei disposto a questo esborso allora sei davvero innamorato e sei deciso, se non sei disposto a questo, allora sei solo un fesso.
Il prezzo che ti ho dato è per quello che lei hai fatto, per la merdaccia che ti dimostrerai di essere e che hai già dimostrato di essere, fa l'uomo e pigliati le tue colpe e chiedi scusa, cazzo!


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2011)

Ciao e benvenuto.


Daniel75 ha detto:


> ... e' gia' successo che 2 amanti finiscano con l'innamorarsi e vivere felici e contenti ?





> mi si consiglia di coltivare la speranza di essere una coppia felice in futuro, e questo mi fa pensare, e frenare, molto, per quanto mi paia impossibile.


Non so qui, ma altrove è successo, solo che i due hanno avuto il coraggio di mollare tutto.
Non si coltiva nulla in amore: si costruisce e si lavora per farlo diventare.



> Oppure siamo gia' certi che finira' male, molto male, per tutti ?


Beh i lasciati potrebbero farsi male comunque...



> Se fosse cosi' allora mi pongo tutti i dubbi e i dolori della scelta. Se non fosse cosi' e' gia finita stasera prima ancora di iniziare.


Non riesco a capire, l'unica motivazione per cui metteresti a rischio il tuo matrimonio è che l'altra sia sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda?
Se non lo fosse, rimani comunque con tua moglie?


----------



## Daniel75 (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bha! carissimo, tua moglie avrà i cazzi girati per motivi suoi, potevi forse essere una spalla migliore per lei come donna ed invece si vede che ti sei dimostrato debole ed incapace ed ora vai a trovarti una amante che scoprirà a sue spese che sei debole ed incapace. Pensaci, cosa hai mai fatto per tua moglie per destinarle una cosa così brutta come un tradimento? Saresti capace per l'amante di pagare alla tua mugliera 100000 euro? Se sei disposto a questo esborso allora sei davvero innamorato e sei deciso, se non sei disposto a questo, allora sei solo un fesso.
> Il prezzo che ti ho dato è per quello che lei hai fatto, per la merdaccia che ti dimostrerai di essere e che hai già dimostrato di essere, fa l'uomo e pigliati le tue colpe e chiedi scusa, cazzo!


Daniele, capisco il tuo risentimento ma sono convinto che, a volte, quando una persona tradisce e' anche colpa di tutti e due. Non dico sempre ovviamente, ci sono casi in cui una persona vuole solo un'avventura sessuale o si riduce a delle bassezze da far accapponare la pelle (sul forum c'era una ragazza che veniva tradita con una vecchia mucca mentre dava da mangiare alla suocera...).
Perche' sono solo io a dover essere stato debole ed incapace ? Solo perche' alla fine ho ceduto e guardato altrove ? Solo perche' non ho ancora confessato tutto finche' anch'io non ci capiro' qualcosa ?
Ma quante volte invece e' colpa anche del tradito, di chi si e' lasciato andare, di chi si e' dimenticato cosa vuol dire alzarsi la mattina e dirsi ti amo o fare qualcosa per mantenere vivo un rapporto...




			
				contepinceton ha detto:
			
		

> Non è che alla fine della fiera sia solo uno sguardo di rimando, nostalgico alla propria adolescenza?
> 
> A piccole dosi, o in vacanza...tutti siamo fighi e sopportabili...ma nella quotidianità?
> 
> ...


Ci stavo pensando anche io stasera mentre andavo all'"appuntamento" e mi sono ritrovato ad ascoltare un cd dei litfiba che non mettevo da 10-12 anni...
E' come una giostra in cui sai che prima o poi ti farai male.. ma finche' gira che bello rimanerci sopra !
Qui pero' a farsi male rischiano di essere tanti e se scendere o meno e' decisione da prendere al piu' presto...


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Daniele, capisco il tuo risentimento ma sono convinto che, a volte, quando una persona tradisce e' anche colpa di tutti e due. Non dico sempre ovviamente, ci sono casi in cui una persona vuole solo un'avventura sessuale o si riduce a delle bassezze da far accapponare la pelle (sul forum c'era una ragazza che veniva tradita con una vecchia mucca mentre dava da mangiare alla suocera...).
> *Perche' sono solo io a dover essere stato debole ed incapace* ? Solo perche' alla fine ho ceduto e guardato altrove ? Solo perche' non ho ancora confessato tutto finche' anch'io non ci capiro' qualcosa ?
> Ma quante volte invece e' colpa anche del tradito, di chi si e' lasciato andare, di chi si e' dimenticato cosa vuol dire alzarsi la mattina e dirsi ti amo o fare qualcosa per mantenere vivo un rapporto...
> 
> ...


 non sei solo tu....e io perdonalmente non ti ritengo una persona debole e incapace...semplicemente molto confusa in questo momento.

come è andato l'appuntamento? (se ti va di dircelo)


----------



## MK (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi.
> Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
> Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> ...


Dal bacio al resto è solo questione di tempo. Io sono sempre dalla parte dei sogni e dei sognatori. Attento a non bruciarti però. E soprattutto, la classica domanda, cosa c'è che non va nel rapporto con tua moglie?


----------



## Illuso (7 Marzo 2011)

................................................


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> ................................................


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Daniele, capisco il tuo risentimento ma sono convinto che, a volte, quando una persona tradisce e' anche colpa di tutti e due.


Prima autogiustificazione! Lo sai che i traditori ne inventano a migliaia? La colpa del tradimento è solo di chi tradisce, esiste anche il divorzio per poi cercare una vita migliore e non stare con un o una fessa finchè non si incontra un altro deficiente.
Ti reputi uomo, e allora fai l'uomo, se no fai il pinguino e mangia pesce.


----------



## passante (7 Marzo 2011)

quoterei così tanti che il mio post sarebbe un bignami di quello che avete già scritto 

 D75, in questo momento sei drogato di emozioni, non sei in grado di valutare un fico secco, secondo me. comunque tu ti muova fai un casino, ti consiglierei di stare fermo, se ci riesci. anzi di più, di tagliare tutto con la tua amica e buttarti a capofitto nella storia con tua moglie. forse pensi che non ne valga la pena, in questo momento, io non lo so. a me è capitato che invece, ne sia valsa la pena e sono contento. però puoi anche vedere la cosa dall'altro lato: se quello con la tua nuova amica fosse un vero grande amore varrebbe la pena di farlo iniziare con un tradimento? non si meriterebbe qualcosa di più? perchè non lasciare la tua compagna invece di tradirla?


----------



## passante (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti reputi uomo, e allora fai l'uomo, se no fai il pinguino e mangia pesce.


:carneval:


----------



## Daniel75 (7 Marzo 2011)

MK, qualche post fa avevo gia' spiegato i problemi che sto' incontrando con mia moglie e si, lo so, il rischio di bruciarsi e' tanto, bisogna solo chiedersi se il gioco (che poi, gioco non e') vale la candela.

Simy, si, vi ho "coinvolti", il minimo che posso fare e' aggiornarvi.
Lei stasera voleva parlarmi per l'appuntamento "in casa". Dice che ha paura perche' il sentimento che sta' provando non lo aveva mai provato e non vorrebbe che io confondessi "l'invito" o pensassi che per lei si ridurrebbe solo a quello.
A questo punto il bivio c'e', grosso ed evidente, ma ignoro quale sia la migliore.

Passante, proprio perche' in questo momento sono drogato di emozioni e non riesco a valutare un fico secco, direi che e' troppo presto per lasciare la moglie; se poi questo e' visto come una debolezza o una cosa egoistica ok, ci sta, capisco e incasso. 
Daniele, sul fatto che mi autogiustifichi non lo so, sono stato da entrambi i lati della barricata e da 'tradito' sapevo che parte della colpa era mia, anche se si aveva 25 anni e tante, diverse, cose per la mente.

Forse mi confondera' ancora di piu', ma a 'sesso consumato' e mente fredda potremo valutare con piu' distacco (almeno spero) la situazione e decidere se provare a rincorrere il sogno o fermarci prima di bruciarci le ali e sfracellarci al suolo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cominci contraddicendo il nostro amico Daniel75 e finisci col dargli ragione?
> Innamorarsi di un'altra persona  mentre sei sposato/a è un pasticcio.


Sai in questi giorni penso molto alle donne di cui mi sono innamorato pazzo...e loro manco se ne sono accorte, manco lo hanno mai saputo...ho lasciato decantare...e oggi se ci penso...mi rimane solo una piccola dolcezza dentro...
Perdere la testa è un pasticcio, fare di una persona un idolo è un pasticcio, fare di un sentimento o di una persona un'ossessione è un pasticcio, vivere in funzione di un'altra persona è un pasticcio, sacrificarsi per chi non se lo merita è un pasticcio, dare a fondo perduto è un pasticcio...ecc..ecc..ecc...

L'innamoramento passa...
Poi si comincia a conoscere questa persona...e fatalità si resta pesantemente delusi.
Essa non era affatto ciò che pensavamo.

Per questo insisto su sto punto.
Lasciatevi perchè proprio non vi sopportate più, perchè ognuno di voi due disprezza l'altro, ma non lasciate mai una persona per il semplice motivo che vi siete innamorati anche di un'altra...

Occhio Chiara, io posso innamorarmi anche di 8 donne alla volta ok? 
Ma mi sono sempre difeso in tutti i modi dal perdere la testa...

Ragazzi le pochissime volte che io ho perso la testa per una donna ne ho ricavato solo 
1) La delusione completa e globale delle mie aspettative
2) Comportamenti diametralmente opposti alle mie esigenze.

Cazzo...cazzo...cazzo...
Chiara abbiamo 40 anni e non 15.
Allora se mi concedo di fare il quindicenne una settimana all'anno...mi dà un immenso piacere.
Ma che sia una settimana all'anno.


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> MK, qualche post fa avevo gia' spiegato i problemi che sto' incontrando con mia moglie e si, lo so, il rischio di bruciarsi e' tanto, bisogna solo chiedersi se il gioco (che poi, gioco non e') vale la candela.
> 
> Simy, si, vi ho "coinvolti", il minimo che posso fare e' aggiornarvi.
> Lei stasera voleva parlarmi per l'appuntamento "in casa". Dice che ha paura perche' il sentimento che sta' provando non lo aveva mai provato e non vorrebbe che io confondessi "l'invito" o pensassi che per lei si ridurrebbe solo a quello.
> ...


Non credere... potrebbe essere così bello e intenso che lo vorrai rifare e rifare ancora.
In bocca al piacere


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai in questi giorni penso molto alle donne di cui mi sono innamorato pazzo...e loro manco se ne sono accorte, manco lo hanno mai saputo...ho lasciato decantare...e oggi se ci penso...mi rimane solo una piccola dolcezza dentro...
> *Perdere la testa è un pasticcio, fare di una persona un idolo è un pasticcio, fare di un sentimento o di una persona un'ossessione è un pasticcio, vivere in funzione di un'altra persona è un pasticcio, sacrificarsi per chi non se lo merita è un pasticcio, dare a fondo perduto è un pasticcio*...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> *L'innamoramento passa...*
> ...


Certe volte mi chiedo.
Che cosa, di una donna, ti fa innamorare -caspita, recidivo a trovarti con le donne sbagliate... perchè ti piacevano/piacciono, signore santo?
Che cosa intendi per innamorarsi e amare.

Non te lo sto chiedendo, una domanda così intima non mi permetterei di farla davvero. 
Ma me lo chiedo.


----------



## passante (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Passante, proprio perche' in questo momento sono drogato di emozioni e non riesco a valutare un fico secco, direi che e' troppo presto per lasciare la moglie; se poi questo e' visto come una debolezza o una cosa egoistica ok, ci sta, capisco e incasso.
> Daniele, sul fatto che mi autogiustifichi non lo so, sono stato da entrambi i lati della barricata e da 'tradito' sapevo che parte della colpa era mia, anche se si aveva 25 anni e tante, diverse, cose per la mente.
> 
> Forse mi confondera' ancora di piu', ma a 'sesso consumato' e mente fredda potremo valutare con piu' distacco (almeno spero) la situazione e decidere se provare a rincorrere il sogno o fermarci prima di bruciarci le ali e sfracellarci al suolo.


guarda che non volevo essere offensivo, eh. senti io non ho dei grandi pensieri, però ho la montagna,  sono un camminatore. quando mi è successo qualcosa di simile a te sono andato avanti solo perchè in un altro momento, prima, avevo stabilito che quello era il percorso giusto. in montagna ti succede di rimanere senza gambe, o senza fiato, o senza testa: ti sembra di stare sbagliando, dici, ma forse il percorso che ho pensato prima non è quello giusto, forse non ce la faccio, forse farei meglio a ... ma sai che non devi farti prendere dal momento, sai che devi andare avanti fidandoti di quello che hai pianificato in un'altra situazione, quando, appunto, eri in grado di soppesare le possibilità. non so spiegarmi meglio. ma c'è un momento in cui sai solo buttare un piede davanti all'altro, e un respiro sopra all'altro e non è che ne sai vedere un senso. non c'è altro che la volontà e una volontà piccola, umile, frammentata.  per me è stato un po' così, però quando è passata, sono stato contento.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> quoterei così tanti che il mio post sarebbe un bignami di quello che avete già scritto
> 
> D75, in questo momento sei drogato di emozioni, non sei in grado di valutare un fico secco, secondo me. comunque tu ti muova fai un casino, ti consiglierei di stare fermo, se ci riesci. anzi di più, di tagliare tutto con la tua amica e buttarti a capofitto nella storia con tua moglie. forse pensi che non ne valga la pena, in questo momento, io non lo so. a me è capitato che invece, ne sia valsa la pena e sono contento. però puoi anche vedere la cosa dall'altro lato: se quello con la tua nuova amica fosse un vero grande amore varrebbe la pena di farlo iniziare con un tradimento? non si meriterebbe qualcosa di più? perchè non lasciare la tua compagna invece di tradirla?


Ora basta.
Ma dove siamo?
Bon.
Allora mi capitò di innamorarmi della stronza x.
Andai da mia moglie e dissi.
Oh...mi sono preso una scuffia per na tipa, lei continua a lusingarmi...idee?
Lei mi disse, cavoli ti capisco, ti conosco, so come sei fatto...vuoi il mio consiglio? Scappa finchè sei in tempo, sennò tu con quella lì ti ritrovi a letto assieme senza sapere neanche il perchè.
E fu sera e fu mattina primo giorno.

Ma dove siamo?
Neanche capaci di dire a chi ci vive assieme...ohi
mi sono innamorato di una persona...
Capita eh?

Sempre mia moglie mi disse alla fine della mia grande storia tra il 2003 e il 2005, che, la mia fortuna fu quella di non rendermi mai conto di quanto fossi intensamente innamorato di quella tipa, perchè se me ne fossi reso conto, nessuno mi avrebbe fermato nessuno...e mi disse...ero curiosa di vedere fino a dove ti spingevi....

A furia di legnate ho imparato.
NON ME NE FREGA UN CAZZO DI CHI SONO INNAMORATO.

Mi dispiace: ma mi occupo SOLO di chi ama me.
Ecchecazzo...posso innamorarmi anche della venere in pelliccia:
Lei appunto non mi ricambierà mai.


----------



## passante (7 Marzo 2011)

in sostanza ti sto dicendo che puoi decidere di fermarti, anche se ti sembra di non farcela, e non decidere ora nè di lasciare tua moglie nè di buttarti nel letto con l'altra.


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> MK, qualche post fa avevo gia' spiegato i problemi che sto' incontrando con mia moglie e si, lo so, il rischio di bruciarsi e' tanto, bisogna solo chiedersi se il gioco (che poi, gioco non e') vale la candela.
> 
> Simy, si, vi ho "coinvolti", il minimo che posso fare e' aggiornarvi.
> Lei stasera voleva parlarmi per l'appuntamento "in casa". Dice che ha paura perche' il sentimento che sta' provando non lo aveva mai provato e non vorrebbe che io confondessi "l'invito" o pensassi che per lei si ridurrebbe solo a quello.
> ...


 ascolta....io ti parlo da tradita quindi forse la mia opinone può essere un pò più dura rispetto ad altre...
però fondamentalmente io non condanno e/o giudico mai nessuno e purtoppo, in questa situazione, tu sei l'unico artefice del tuo futuro/destino....noi possiamo esprimere il nostro punto di vista ma la realtà della situazione la conosci solamente tu
la relazione con questa donna potrebbe andare oltre quello che vuoi e incasinarti ancora di più le idee oppure aprirti l'orizzonte verso  nuove realtà....cerca solo di capire in fretta quello che realmente vuoi fare per rispetto di te stesso e di quello di entrambe le donne... tua moglie in primis visto che essendo all'oscuro della situazione sarà quella che eventualmente ne soffrirà di più anche e soprattutto per la sua "educazione religiosa".... cerca di pensare che per lei (da quello che ci racconti) l'eventuale fine di un matrimonio sarà un enorme fallimento...


----------



## passante (7 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora basta.
> Ma dove siamo?
> Bon.
> Allora mi capitò di innamorarmi della stronza x.
> ...


io non dico di no. ma che cosa c'entr col mio post che hai quotato?


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Daniele, sul fatto che mi autogiustifichi non lo so, sono stato da entrambi i lati della barricata e da 'tradito' sapevo che parte della colpa era mia, anche se si aveva 25 anni e tante, diverse, cose per la mente.


Una cogliona mi fece pensare che fosse una colpa anche mia, la seconda cogliona mi fece capire che sono solo scuse, il tentare di buttare sul tradito parte della colpa che da soli non si ha il coraggio di portare. 
Invece il tradimento è solo e solamente frutto di egoismo che sta solo in una persona, quindi ti invito a non offendere l'intelligenza di chi ci è passato non solo una volta, ma che ha capito un paio di cose dal tradimento. Se la colpa della crisi è di coppia, la colpa del tradimento sovrasta tutto come un macigno, dopo sinceramente che la tua coppia vada a puttane per cole vostre conta poco, sarà fallita solo per colpa del tradimento. Perchè un tradimento è un punto di non ritorno, è il modo per lasciare per i senza palle.
Quindi che fai adesso? Ti prendi il pesciotto e fai il pinguino? Fai pure, di uomini di merda ne è pieno il mondo, non credo che faccia la differenza uno in più, sono quelli con le palle che fanno la differenza, ma anche tu sei conscio di essere abbastanza perdente, perchè provare anche solo un secondo ad essere una persona migliore? Auguri.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certe volte mi chiedo.
> Che cosa, di una donna, ti fa innamorare -caspita, recidivo a trovarti con le donne sbagliate... perchè ti piacevano/piacciono, signore santo?
> Che cosa intendi per innamorarsi e amare.
> 
> ...


C'è solo una cosa che può farmi innamorare perso di una donna.
E' qualcosa di similare...a questo... il mio musicista preferito.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh-FLJt5-S0&feature=fvsr

Assomilglia a qualcosa che brilla in mezzo a delle sterpaglie, tu passi camminando e il sole illumina sto piccolo punto ed è lì che mi perdo.
Per me innamorarsi significa avere la possibilità e la libertà di ruzzolare giù come una sfera di acciaio su una tela, dove la tela è il mare della tenerezza.
Poter concedersi il lusso di abbandonarsi fiducioso in un abbraccio.
Amare per me è sempre significato tentare in mille modi, far felice l'altro.
Non ho mai pensato, mai per un nanosecondo che loro fossero sbagliate, ma io sbagliato per loro.
Ecco perchè quando questa consapevolezza si fa strada in me, io tento di allontanarmi, di andarmene, di fare spallucce e dire...eh va ben...amen.
Ma ammetto a volte per me le donne timide, incasinate e tristi esercitano su di me un fascino incredibile.
Ma dato che spero di avere un cuore generoso e non pusillanime, dato che sono coraggioso non mi fa certo paura un innamoramento.
Assomiglia alla via del pioniere no? Esplorare un essere...


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è solo una cosa che può farmi innamorare perso di una donna.
> E' qualcosa di similare...a questo... il mio musicista preferito.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh-FLJt5-S0&feature=fvsr
> ...


_loro?_
parlare d'amore usando il plurale è un nonsense


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> _loro?_
> parlare d'amore usando il plurale è un nonsense


Immagino parlasse delle donne di cui si è innamorato nella sua vita. Non necessariamente in contemporanea.


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino parlasse delle donne di cui si è innamorato nella sua vita. Non necessariamente in contemporanea.


a me sembrava ci fosse anche un futuro insieme al passato ,
ma sicuramente l'esperta del contepensiero sei tu


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembrava ci fosse anche un futuro insieme al passato ,
> ma sicuramente l'esperta del contepensiero sei tu



ma chi mai potrebbe essere davvero esperto del contepensiero? :rotfl:
Io non mi azzardo a fregiarmi di tale titolo :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora basta.
> Ma dove siamo?
> Bon.
> Allora mi capitò di innamorarmi della stronza x.
> ...


 
Fai discorsi sconclusionati.
Forse sei davvero innamorato


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino parlasse delle donne di cui si è innamorato nella sua vita. Non necessariamente in contemporanea.


Infatti...
Non mi sono mai dimenticato di nessuna, e per tutte conservo un dolce ricordo...
Poi ohi, non c'è mai stato un giorno nella mia vita, che io non abbia portato un fiore alle lapidi dei miei defunti amori eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqbTP5qy7k&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fai discorsi sconclusionati.
> Forse sei davvero innamorato


Perchè i miei discorsi ti spaventano?
Chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato...
Si sono molto innamorato.
A sto giro penso proprio di si.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembrava ci fosse anche un futuro insieme al passato ,
> ma sicuramente l'esperta del contepensiero sei tu


Vero...si...
Lei è veramente un'interprete eccellente del mio pensiero...è quello che Gould fu per Bach...Nausicaa ha una capacità di analisi senza pregiudizio, che non ho mai incontrato in nessun altro essere vivente.
Per una volta mi sento capito...
Non è poco sai?

Ma tu la smetti di marronarmi?
CHiamo Lothar sennò...

Lothar...vai azzanna!:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...si...
> Lei è veramente un'interprete eccellente del mio pensiero...è quello che Gould fu per Bach...Nausicaa ha una capacità di analisi senza pregiudizio, che non ho mai incontrato in nessun altro essere vivente.
> Per una volta mi sento capito...
> Non è poco sai?
> ...


Forse ti sembro una interprete eccellente perchè ti piace come ti vedo io :mexican:

Per quanto riguarda Lothar... la sua boccuccia sdentata non farebbe paura neppure a un vitellino da latte.


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...si...
> Lei è veramente un'interprete eccellente del mio pensiero...è quello che Gould fu per Bach...Nausicaa ha una capacità di analisi senza pregiudizio, che non ho mai incontrato in nessun altro essere vivente.
> Per una volta mi sento capito...
> Non è poco sai?
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:vade retro pitbull:dracula:


----------



## Daniel75 (9 Marzo 2011)

Non sono sparito.. sono in pausa di meditazione 
Mi sono preso qualche giorno per pensare, venerdi dovrebbe essere il giorno X, quello che, almeno per me, rappresentera' in ogni caso una svolta, qualunque decisione si prenda.
Al momento mi sento innamorato e felice come non lo ero da anni, ma sto' anche male quando lei e' lontana e non mi scrive. Poi lo fa e riesce a dire in poche righe esattamente quello che provavo...
Ora devo capire se mi sono innamorato veramente di lei, dell'idea che ho di lei, della situazione o di questo flash back di adolescenza...

Poi venerdi sera parto per un viaggio di lavoro di 2 giorni da solo, non dico di volere/dovere decidere tutto in quel weekend ma dovro' fare chiarezza, con me in primis, poi con chi mi sta' accanto.

"Se son rose fioriranno" vale sempre ??


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:vade retro pitbull:dracula:


 
Nausicaa e Minerva.......se vi piglio..vi sistemo a dovere..

Conte,verranno anche queste soavi e  giocose fanciulle a Mn??Perche'una certra idea l'avrei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non sono sparito.. sono in pausa di meditazione
> Mi sono preso qualche giorno per pensare, venerdi dovrebbe essere il giorno X, quello che, almeno per me, rappresentera' in ogni caso una svolta, qualunque decisione si prenda.
> Al momento mi sento innamorato e felice come non lo ero da anni, ma sto' anche male quando lei e' lontana e non mi scrive. Poi lo fa e riesce a dire in poche righe esattamente quello che provavo...
> Ora devo capire se mi sono innamorato veramente di lei, dell'idea che ho di lei, della situazione o di questo flash back di adolescenza...
> ...


 Diciamo di si....basta che stai attento alle spine!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non sono sparito.. sono in pausa di meditazione
> Mi sono preso qualche giorno per pensare, venerdi dovrebbe essere il giorno X, quello che, almeno per me, rappresentera' in ogni caso una svolta, qualunque decisione si prenda.
> Al momento mi sento innamorato e felice come non lo ero da anni, ma sto' anche male quando lei e' lontana e non mi scrive. Poi lo fa e riesce a dire in poche righe esattamente quello che provavo...
> Ora devo capire se mi sono innamorato veramente di lei, dell'idea che ho di lei, della situazione o di questo flash back di adolescenza...
> ...


 
Ciao Daniele,sono qua'per un secondo,ti vedo e non posso fare a meno di chiederti;ma il giorno x non era la scorsa settimana,dovevi andare a''casa''a parlare con l'altra''lei''o sbaglio??Scusa sai ma non leggo tutti i post,ciao


----------



## Tubarao (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> "Se son rose fioriranno" vale sempre ??


Vale sempre. Però, visto il periodo, vale pure "A Carnevale ogni scherzo vale".....



Questo per dire.......Attenzione


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vale sempre. Però, *visto il periodo, vale pure "A Carnevale ogni scherzo vale".....*
> 
> 
> 
> Questo per dire.......Attenzione


 ma non è finito ieri il carnevale???????


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è finito ieri il carnevale???????


A Milano continua fino a sabato...

Perché i Milanesi devono sempre distinguersi...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è finito ieri il carnevale???????


Sempre a fare la sigrnorina Rottenmeier tu :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Qui il carnevale finisce sabato. C'è il carnevale Ambrosiano.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è finito ieri il carnevale???????


No. A Milano finisce sabato


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Sempre a fare la sigrnorina Rottenmeier tu* :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Qui il carnevale finisce sabato. C'è il carnevale Ambrosiano.


 in realtà no....era una curiosità!!! te lo stavo chiedendo sul serio....


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nausicaa e Minerva.......se vi piglio..vi sistemo a dovere..
> 
> Conte,verranno anche queste soavi e giocose fanciulle a Mn??Perche'una certra idea l'avrei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sfortunatamente qui da l'olimpo i mezzi di comunicazione son scarsini , soprattutto nei giorni feriali quando i cavalli bianchi alati hanno il giorno di riposo.
fate un commosso minuto di silenzio in mio onore, merci beaucoup mon ami:angeletto:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sfortunatamente qui da l'olimpo i mezzi di comunicazione son scarsini , soprattutto nei giorni feriali quando i cavalli bianchi alati hanno il giorno di riposo.
> fate un commosso minuto di silenzio in mio onore, merci beaucoup mon ami:angeletto:


E Hermes ? L'avete mandato in cassaintegrazione ? :mrgreen:


----------



## dave.one (9 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto.
> 
> Dopo anni di matrimonio avere a che fare con una persona totalmente da scoprire può essere molto eccitante e fuorviante al tempo stesso.
> Io ho avuto una breve storia extraconiugale e in quei momenti pendevo dalle labbra di questa persona, aspettavo i suoi messaggi con ansia, me ne bastava uno inaspettato per sentire addosso un'euforia quasi adolescenziale... pensavo costantemente a lui e vivevo questa cosa in modo molto (troppo) romantico.
> ...


Quanto fate riflettere....
Sembra quasi che, con le dovute eccezioni, un rapporto tra amanti si basi su peculiarità che sconfinano (quasi) sempre nell'innamoramento o nella percezione di una specie di esclusività di questo nuovo rapporto, alimentato dalla curiosità e dalla voglia di evasione dal quotidiano. Queste tolgono, o meglio detto, riducono l'importanza della relazione con il proprio/la propria coniuge.
Come dire: ammesso che ci sia una fase di innamoramento con l'amante, sarà difficile da sotterrare, ignorare, tralasciare una volta che è palese. Se si decide di interrompere una relazione arrivata a questo punto, solo con uno sforzo sovrumano, dove si deve (e qui dico deve) cancellare ogni singolo aspetto di cuore, ovvero annullando la parte non razionale di noi stessi, riusciremo ad interromperla ed a tornare sui nostri passi.
La domanda che però sorge spontanea - e qui mi scuso se dovessi urtare la sensibilità di chicchessia - è: ne valeva la pena? Se sì, perché? Sono queste le domande alle quali potremo rispondere soltanto DOPO e non PRIMA. Con buona pace del nostro senno di poi.
Forse ho interpretato male quanto avete scritto, perciò, se così fosse, potete "bastonarmi"...


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E Hermes ? L'avete mandato in cassaintegrazione ? :mrgreen:


è occupato:  ha la sua azienda di foulards a cui pensare


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sfortunatamente qui da l'olimpo i mezzi di comunicazione son scarsini , soprattutto nei giorni feriali quando i cavalli bianchi alati hanno il giorno di riposo.
> fate un commosso minuto di silenzio in mio onore, merci beaucoup mon ami:angeletto:


vabbe'neanche un'accidente di drago volante avete??
poi il cavallino si potrebbe convincere....
provvedero'...gentile signora


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Quanto fate riflettere....
> Sembra quasi che, con le dovute eccezioni, un rapporto tra amanti si basi su peculiarità che sconfinano (quasi) sempre nell'innamoramento o nella percezione di una specie di esclusività di questo nuovo rapporto, alimentato dalla curiosità e dalla voglia di evasione dal quotidiano. Queste tolgono, o meglio detto, riducono l'importanza della relazione con il proprio/la propria coniuge.


Innamoramento ed esclusività sono due cose che, almeno secondo me, bisognerebbe evitare di includere in una relazione.
Certo è, che quando frequenti per dei mesi o anni una persona qualcosa dentro di te si muove, non puoi mettere a tacere i sentimenti che nascono ma devi riuscire a collocarli nel modo giusto.
Ho sempre creduto che il pretendere l'essclusività non fosse un mio diritto anche se ovviamente mi avrebbe fatto piacere sapere di essere l'unica.
Sicuramente il pensiero dell'altro toglie spazio al pensiero per il proprio compagno, allontanandoti dalla quotidianità e dai problemi e godendo della spensieratezza che una relazione ti dà .



dave.one ha detto:


> Come dire: ammesso che ci sia una fase di innamoramento con l'amante, sarà difficile da sotterrare, ignorare, tralasciare una volta che è palese. Se si decide di interrompere una relazione arrivata a questo punto, solo con uno sforzo sovrumano, dove si deve (e qui dico deve) cancellare ogni singolo aspetto di cuore, ovvero annullando la parte non razionale di noi stessi, riusciremo ad interromperla ed a tornare sui nostri passi.
> La domanda che però sorge spontanea - e qui mi scuso se dovessi urtare la sensibilità di chicchessia - è: ne valeva la pena? Se sì, perché? Sono queste le domande alle quali potremo rispondere soltanto DOPO e non PRIMA. Con buona pace del nostro senno di poi.
> Forse ho interpretato male quanto avete scritto, perciò, se così fosse, potete "bastonarmi"...


Ne vale la pena? Qui credo molto dipenda da cosa una persona si aspetta e da quanto le sue aspettative sono andate deluse.
Per quel che mi riguarda (dimenticando per un attimo il torto procurato a mio marito) credo proprio di si. Perchè se tornassi indietro rifarei le stesse scelte, perchè quello che ho vissuto mi ha fatto stare bene come non stavo da tempo. Perchè se sono quella che sono adesso lo devo anche a lui. Perchè nessuna delle mie aspettative è andata delusa. Perchè forse tutto questo ha aperto una voragine nella mia vita ma anche questo potrebbe avere un risvolto positivo.


----------



## Daniel75 (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,sono qua'per un secondo,ti vedo e non posso fare a meno di chiederti;ma il giorno x non era la scorsa settimana,dovevi andare a''casa''a parlare con l'altra''lei''o sbaglio??Scusa sai ma non leggo tutti i post,ciao


Ciao, no, nessun problema, riassunto in due righe per chi non ha letto i precedenti 
Avevamo deciso di vederci in modo piu' 'tranquillo', poi lei ha voluto vedersi (aperitivo) per parlarne 'prima'. Io pensavo volesse finire li' invece mi dice che mi vuole bene, che per lei non e' solo fisica l'attrazione e che prova dei sentimenti. Quindi, di vederci solo se c'e' qualcosa anche per me e tenendo presente di non confondere o fraintendere il suo 'invito'.
Il giorno dell'appuntamento sara' venerdi. Da qui il mio post precedente 


Spine... per pungere mi sono gia' punto, ma penso che i prossimi 5-6 giorni saranno decisivi.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è occupato: ha la sua azienda di foulards a cui pensare


 
Bellissimo avatar:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bellissimo avatar:up::up::up:


 grazie; tamara ha grande classe


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Ciao, no, nessun problema, riassunto in due righe per chi non ha letto i precedenti
> Avevamo deciso di vederci in modo piu' 'tranquillo', poi lei ha voluto vedersi (aperitivo) per parlarne 'prima'. Io pensavo volesse finire li' invece mi dice che mi vuole bene, che per lei non e' solo fisica l'attrazione e che prova dei sentimenti. Quindi, di vederci solo se c'e' qualcosa anche per me e tenendo presente di non confondere o fraintendere il suo 'invito'.
> Il giorno dell'appuntamento sara' venerdi. Da qui il mio post precedente
> 
> ...


 mi raccomando....cerca di non farti prendere "dall'euforia" del momento e cerca di fare una scelta saggia....


----------



## Daniel75 (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi raccomando....cerca di non farti prendere "dall'euforia" del momento e cerca di fare una scelta saggia....


Si, grazie del consiglio.
Quando si dice il destino.. non era preventivato ma Venerdi sera parto per lavoro per Ginevra e li' rimango fino a Lunedi pomeriggio.
In 3 giorni, in cui dovro' pensare al lavoro 18 ore al giorno, spero e penso, da solo e a mente fredda, di riuscire a capire meglio cosa sta' succedendo.
In teoria a 36 anni dovresti capire dove si ferma l'attrazione fisica e se ti sei innamorato di una persona o della sua idealizzazione... speriamo di riuscirci...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Ciao, no, nessun problema, riassunto in due righe per chi non ha letto i precedenti
> Avevamo deciso di vederci in modo piu' 'tranquillo', poi lei ha voluto vedersi (aperitivo) per parlarne 'prima'. Io pensavo volesse finire li' invece mi dice che mi vuole bene, che per lei non e' solo fisica l'attrazione e che prova dei sentimenti. Quindi, di vederci solo se c'e' qualcosa anche per me e tenendo presente di non confondere o fraintendere il suo 'invito'.
> Il giorno dell'appuntamento sara' venerdi. Da qui il mio post precedente
> 
> ...


Capisco Daniele,e'diventata per lei o forse tutte e due una storia vera e propria,altro che motel e arrivederci tra 15 giorni.
Di tutto cuore e molto sinceramente ti dico in bocca al lupo,e'una decisione che ti cambiera'la vita,comunque vada,io tremo al pensiero che se capitasse a me...meglio non pensarci.
Ciao Daniele,poi se ti andra'ci renderai edotti dell'epilogo.


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, grazie del consiglio.
> Quando si dice il destino.. non era preventivato ma Venerdi sera parto per lavoro per Ginevra e li' rimango fino a Lunedi pomeriggio.
> In 3 giorni, in cui dovro' pensare al lavoro 18 ore al giorno, spero e penso, da solo e a mente fredda, di riuscire a capire meglio cosa sta' succedendo.
> In teoria a 36 anni dovresti capire dove si ferma l'attrazione fisica e se ti sei innamorato di una persona o della sua idealizzazione... speriamo di riuscirci...


 guarda io penso che nella vita tutto accade per una ragione... ora so che la scelta è difficile e sicuramente sarà molto dolorosa per tutti...ma se sei davvero convinto dei tuoi sentimenti allora forse tanto vale la pena rischiare...ma scegli questa strada solo se sei veramente convinto perchè poi non potrai più tornare indietro.


----------



## Daniel75 (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,poi se ti andra'ci renderai edotti dell'epilogo.


E' il minimo che posso fare. Ho paura a confidarmi e a parlare con chiunque qui, siete stati tutti di grandissimo aiuto (si, anche gli insulti di Daniele).




Simy ha detto:


> guarda io penso che nella vita tutto accade per una ragione... ora so che la scelta è difficile e sicuramente sarà molto dolorosa per tutti...ma se sei davvero convinto dei tuoi sentimenti allora forse tanto vale la pena rischiare...ma scegli questa strada solo se sei veramente convinto perchè poi non potrai più tornare indietro.


Non ho ancora capito se accade tutto per una ragione o se viviamo tra caos e coincidenze a cui noi poi tanto ci sforziamo di darne un significato.
A questo punto non c'e' nessuna possibilita' che almeno uno non si faccia male, so di avere una scelta importante davanti e non la prendero' a cuor leggero o nel letto con qualcuna...


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> E' il minimo che posso fare. Ho paura a confidarmi e a parlare con chiunque qui, siete stati tutti di grandissimo aiuto (si, anche gli insulti di Daniele).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bravo! però mi raccomando su con la vita e non ti abbattere che con il sorriso tutto riesce meglio :up:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Daniele, capisco il tuo risentimento ma sono convinto che, a volte, *quando una persona tradisce e' anche colpa di tutti e due. Non dico sempre* ovviamente, ci sono casi in cui una persona vuole solo un'avventura sessuale o si riduce a delle bassezze da far accapponare la pelle (sul forum c'era una ragazza che veniva tradita con una vecchia mucca mentre dava da mangiare alla suocera...).
> Perche' sono solo io a dover essere stato debole ed incapace ? Solo perche' alla fine ho ceduto e guardato altrove ? *Solo perche' non ho ancora confessato tutto finche' anch'io non ci capiro' qualcosa ?*
> *Ma quante volte invece e' colpa anche del tradito, di chi si e' lasciato andare, di chi si e' dimenticato cosa vuol dire alzarsi la mattina e dirsi ti amo o fare qualcosa per mantenere vivo un rapporto*...
> 
> ...


c'è anche la possibilità di separarsi prima di tradire
una possibilità spesso preterita 
che evita al potenziale traditore di far la figura del pezzo di m.

se il tuo matrimonio è 'na schifezza non dovresti aver bisogno di avere un'altra donna nel letto per chiuderlo
dovresti farlo per te stesso


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fai discorsi sconclusionati.
> Forse sei davvero innamorato


sì, di sè stesso


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Ciao, no, nessun problema, riassunto in due righe per chi non ha letto i precedenti
> Avevamo deciso di vederci in modo piu' 'tranquillo', poi lei ha voluto vedersi (aperitivo) per parlarne 'prima'. Io pensavo volesse finire li' invece mi dice che mi vuole bene, che per lei non e' solo fisica l'attrazione e che prova dei sentimenti. Quindi, di vederci solo se c'e' qualcosa anche per me e tenendo presente di non confondere o fraintendere il suo 'invito'.
> Il giorno dell'appuntamento sara' venerdi. Da qui il mio post precedente
> 
> ...


non ci conterei

quelli decisivi ci son già stati


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì, di sè stesso


 secondo me invece lui si è innamorato per davvero di questa ragazza....


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è anche la possibilità di separarsi prima di tradire
> una possibilità spesso preterita
> che evita al potenziale traditore di far la figura del pezzo di m.
> 
> ...



Io mi sono pentita infinitamente di non aver chiuso prima. Se tornassi indietro con la consapevolezza di ora, non tradirei, e chiuderei.
Ma giuro che se all'epoca, pure il giorno prima del tradimento, qualcuno mi avesse detto "separati perchè il vostro non è più un matrimonio",  avrei guardato questo qualcuno come se fosse impazzito.
Quando sei dentro, e le cose sono peggiorate un pò per volta, e non ti ricordi neppure più come volevi che fosse la tua vita, come doveva essere il tuo matrimonio, è difficile capire a che punto si è arrivati.
All'epoca, non avrei mai preso la decisione di separarmi, e non per paura delle conseguenze, o della solitudine. All'epoca, la solitudine infinita in cui già vivevamo, la rabbia, la desolazione, non erano comunque sufficienti a farmi pensare che avevamo già superato il punto di non ritorno.
Avevo fatto una scelta di vita, la scelta di vivere per sempre con l'uomo che avevo tanto amato, e quell'amore, e gli anni passati assieme, erano una parte grande di me. Anche morto, il nostro matrimonio me lo tenevo senza capire che non si poteva andare avanti. Continuo a ripensarci, e a guardare la me di allora, e so che niente avrebbe potuto farmi riconoscere la verità, se non la crisi che c'è stata dopo, e che ha reso quei rimasugli derelitti davvero insopportabili.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me invece lui si è innamorato per davvero di questa ragazza....


chi?


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me invece lui si è innamorato per davvero di questa ragazza....



CHI?  ... leggi meglio  :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> chi?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHI?  ... leggi meglio  :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


>


:mexican:

continuo?


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


>


Beata gioventu'  sono gia rimbambiti :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> continuo?


Meglio di no


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Beata gioventu'  sono gia rimbambiti :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 scusate...allora forse mi sono persa qualcosa per strada e non ho capito....


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusate...allora forse mi sono persa qualcosa per strada e non ho capito....


Ragazza ti vedo un po distratta  come mai? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazza ti vedo un po distratta  come mai? :mrgreen:


 sono incasinata al lavoro....leggo e rispondo di fretta... ma cosa mi è sfuggito?


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono incasinata al lavoro....leggo e rispondo di fretta... ma cosa mi è sfuggito?


Controlla a chi rispondeva Amoremio  e capirai :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Controlla a chi rispondeva Amoremio  e capirai :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:avete ragione....si sono rinco...ok...pardon...ritiro tutto quello che ho detto!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:avete ragione....si sono rinco...ok...pardon...ritiro tutto quello che ho detto!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non sono sparito.. sono in pausa di meditazione
> Mi sono preso qualche giorno per pensare, venerdi dovrebbe essere il giorno X, quello che, almeno per me, rappresentera' in ogni caso una svolta, qualunque decisione si prenda.
> Al momento mi sento innamorato e felice come non lo ero da anni, ma sto' anche male quando lei e' lontana e non mi scrive. Poi lo fa e riesce a dire in poche righe esattamente quello che provavo...
> Ora devo capire se mi sono innamorato veramente di lei, dell'idea che ho di lei, della situazione o di questo flash back di adolescenza...
> ...


Tu sei innamorato. Devi solo capire se lo sei più di un'immagine di lei che hai dentro la tua testa o se veramente hai delle grandi affinità con questa persona.
Io penso che se ci si innamora quando si ha già un compagno e' un segnale che qualcosa non va. Devi lavorare su questo tra un pensiero e l'altro a "lei".
So cosa stai passando... il desiderio di lei... emozioni così intense come ti sembra di non aver mai provato... lei, il primo pensiero quando ti svegli, l'ultimo prima di addormentarti...
Ricorda che il tempo attenua queste emozioni e valuta cosa lasci...


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Innamoramento ed esclusività sono due cose che, almeno secondo me, bisognerebbe evitare di includere in una relazione.
> Certo è, che quando frequenti per dei mesi o anni una persona qualcosa dentro di te si muove, non puoi mettere a tacere i sentimenti che nascono ma devi riuscire a collocarli nel modo giusto.
> Ho sempre creduto che il pretendere l'essclusività non fosse un mio diritto anche se ovviamente mi avrebbe fatto piacere sapere di essere l'unica.
> Sicuramente il pensiero dell'altro toglie spazio al pensiero per il proprio compagno, allontanandoti dalla quotidianità e dai problemi e godendo della spensieratezza che una relazione ti dà .
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Ciao, no, nessun problema, riassunto in due righe per chi non ha letto i precedenti
> Avevamo deciso di vederci in modo piu' 'tranquillo', poi lei ha voluto vedersi (aperitivo) per parlarne 'prima'. Io pensavo volesse finire li' invece mi dice che mi vuole bene, che per lei non e' solo fisica l'attrazione e che prova dei sentimenti. Quindi, di vederci solo se c'e' qualcosa anche per me e tenendo presente di non confondere o fraintendere il suo 'invito'.
> Il giorno dell'appuntamento sara' venerdi. Da qui il mio post precedente
> 
> ...


Mi fai ricordare il nostro "primo" appuntamento"...


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Innamoramento ed esclusività sono due cose che, almeno secondo me, bisognerebbe evitare di includere in una relazione.
> Certo è, che quando frequenti per dei mesi o anni una persona qualcosa dentro di te si muove, non puoi mettere a tacere i sentimenti che nascono ma devi riuscire a collocarli nel modo giusto.
> Ho sempre creduto che il pretendere l'essclusività non fosse un mio diritto anche se ovviamente mi avrebbe fatto piacere sapere di essere l'unica.
> Sicuramente il pensiero dell'altro toglie spazio al pensiero per il proprio compagno, allontanandoti dalla quotidianità e dai problemi e godendo della spensieratezza che una relazione ti dà .
> ...


quale , se non con la sofferenza di qualcuno?


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Capisco Daniele,e'diventata per lei o forse tutte e due una storia vera e propria,altro che motel e arrivederci tra 15 giorni.
> Di tutto cuore e molto sinceramente ti dico in bocca al lupo,e'una decisione che ti cambiera'la vita,comunque vada,io tremo al pensiero che se capitasse a me...meglio non pensarci.
> Ciao Daniele,poi se ti andra'ci renderai edotti dell'epilogo.


A te non capiterà... sei troppo controllato e devi sempre avere tutto sotto controllo... 
Ma chissà... magari un attimo di distrazione.


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale , se non con la sofferenza di qualcuno?


Non possiamo non cambiare mai nulla, non dire mai "no", accontentare tutti, per paura che qualcuno possa soffrire. A prescindere dal tradimento, molte scelte o comportamenti possono far male qualcuno.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non possiamo non cambiare mai nulla, non dire mai "no", accontentare tutti, per paura che qualcuno possa soffrire. A prescindere dal tradimento, molte scelte o comportamenti possono far male qualcuno.


 
ah bè ...
allora ...:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non possiamo non cambiare mai nulla, non dire mai "no", *accontentare tutti, per paura che qualcuno possa soffrire*. A prescindere dal tradimento, molte scelte o comportamenti possono far male qualcuno.


 hai ragione: scopro di non amare più e sono costretta a far soffrire rivelandolo...questo è un caso dove c'è onestà di base che non risparmia il dolore ma salva la dignità di entrambi.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non possiamo non cambiare mai nulla, non dire mai "no", accontentare tutti, per paura che qualcuno possa soffrire. A prescindere dal tradimento, molte scelte o comportamenti possono far male qualcuno.


E comunque non è detto che dopo la sofferenza si possa tornare ad essere sereni....



Amoremio ha detto:


> ah bè ...
> allora ...:unhappy:


Hai suggerimenti?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione: scopro di non amare più e sono costretta a far soffrire rivelandolo...questo è un caso dove c'è onestà di base che non risparmia il dolore ma salva la dignità di entrambi.


E' vero sarebbe la scelta ottimale se si fosse appunto convinte di non amare più.....
Fermo restando che il tradimento non è sicuramente la scelta migliore


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Hai suggerimenti?





farfalla ha detto:


> E' vero sarebbe la scelta ottimale se si fosse appunto convinte di non amare più.....
> Fermo restando che il tradimento non è sicuramente la scelta migliore


io son dell'idea di Minerva

se non sei convita di non amare più non è che tradendo ti chiarisci le idee


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

non so, quando a me è successo (è chiaro che parlo di esperienze antecedenti  mio marito ...ehm...da ragazza non mi sono risparmiata), ma quando m'innamoravo di un altro non sopportavo più fisicamente -emotivamente etc il ragazzo che avevo a fianco.e si vedeva...cavolo se si vedeva.
perciò mi riesce diffcile capire come si faccia a fingere o gù di lì


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io mi sono pentita infinitamente di non aver chiuso prima. Se tornassi indietro con la consapevolezza di ora, non tradirei, e chiuderei.
> Ma giuro che se all'epoca, pure il giorno prima del tradimento, qualcuno mi avesse detto "separati perchè il vostro non è più un matrimonio",  avrei guardato questo qualcuno come se fosse impazzito.
> Quando sei dentro, e le cose sono peggiorate un pò per volta, e non ti ricordi neppure più come volevi che fosse la tua vita, come doveva essere il tuo matrimonio, è difficile capire a che punto si è arrivati.
> All'epoca, non avrei mai preso la decisione di separarmi, e non per paura delle conseguenze, o della solitudine. All'epoca, la solitudine infinita in cui già vivevamo, la rabbia, la desolazione, non erano comunque sufficienti a farmi pensare che avevamo già superato il punto di non ritorno.
> Avevo fatto una scelta di vita, la scelta di vivere per sempre con l'uomo che avevo tanto amato, e quell'amore, e gli anni passati assieme, erano una parte grande di me. Anche morto, il nostro matrimonio me lo tenevo senza capire che non si poteva andare avanti. Continuo a ripensarci, e a guardare la me di allora, e so che niente avrebbe potuto farmi riconoscere la verità, se non la crisi che c'è stata dopo, e che ha reso quei rimasugli derelitti davvero insopportabili.



Scusate se mi quoto,  forse questo post si è un pò perso prima... era solo per dire... che non sempre è così scontato sapere cosa diamine sta accadendo....
Non sto dicendo che serva un tradimento.
Solo che dirsi "tronco dato che non l'amo" è semplicistico...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate se mi quoto, forse questo post si è un pò perso prima... era solo per dire... che non sempre è così scontato sapere cosa diamine sta accadendo....
> Non sto dicendo che serva un tradimento.
> Solo che dirsi "tronco dato che non l'amo" è semplicistico...


 
eppure qui dentro quanti ne leggi che si dicono innamorati dell'amante e tanto espliciti nel denunciare le colpe del partner per la fine del matrimonio?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eppure qui dentro quanti ne leggi che si dicono innamorati dell'amante e tanto espliciti nel denunciare le colpe del partner per la fine del matrimonio?


PS
non avevo perso il tuo post
ma secondo me il tuo caso è un po' particolare
un processo di consapevolezza

tra l'altro, tu non hai lasciato tuo marito per un altro amore


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> A te non capiterà... sei troppo controllato e devi sempre avere tutto sotto controllo...
> Ma chissà... magari un attimo di distrazione.


 
Ciao Sabina non dirlo.....a me non deve capitare.
Da un'anno abbiamo anche una societa'insieme,con la quale stiamo facendo una cosa importante,sarebbe un dramma.
E non voglio venire a dormire in ufficio...quindi per forza debbo stare in orecchia.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eppure qui dentro quanti ne leggi che si dicono innamorati dell'amante e tanto espliciti nel denunciare le colpe del partner per la fine del matrimonio?



Io so solo che anche adesso, dopo tanto rimuginare, non riesco a capire da dove abbiamo cominciato a perderci. Forse da sempre. Non riesco a capire se avrei potuto fare di più... lui dice di sì, chiaro, e chiaro che io dico che lui etc etc...
Ma ne andasse della mia vita, me lo chiedesse una divinità, non saprei districare le mie e le sue responsabilità, non adesso, non quando ormai siamo così maledettamente colpevoli.
Non so se allora sarei stata in grado di fare di più, considerando quali erano le mie fragilità e paure. E lo stesso vale per lui.
So solo che anche nel peggio, prima del tradimento, non avrei mai pensato che ci saremmo separati.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> PS
> non avevo perso il tuo post
> ma secondo me il tuo caso è un po' particolare
> un processo di consapevolezza
> ...



No, ma non saremmo arrivati alla separazione se non ci fosse stato quell'episodio in mezzo.
Vergognandomene, ammetto che non credo che avrei acquisito la lucidità per valutare la nostra storia senza uno scossone che ci costringesse a contemplare le macerie.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

Permane che una separazione è un fallimento, una separazione per amore di altro è anche peggio, è l'essere una persona fallita in toto.
Per fortuna  sono pochi i falliti cronici.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io so solo che anche adesso, dopo tanto rimuginare, non riesco a capire da dove abbiamo cominciato a perderci. Forse da sempre. Non riesco a capire se avrei potuto fare di più... lui dice di sì, chiaro, e chiaro che io dico che lui etc etc...
> Ma ne andasse della mia vita, me lo chiedesse una divinità, *non saprei districare le mie e le sue responsabilità, non adesso, non quando ormai siamo così maledettamente colpevoli.*
> *Non so se allora sarei stata in grado di fare di più, considerando quali erano le mie fragilità e paure. E lo stesso vale per lui.*
> So solo che anche nel peggio, prima del tradimento, non avrei mai pensato che ci saremmo separati.


datti pace allora

da che ti leggo, non ho mai avuto l'impressione che il tuo tradimento avesse una parte tra le motivazioni sostanziali del fallimento del matrimonio
per assurdo,
può essere stato un tentativo di salvarlo
o di assumere su di te anche le responsabilità di tuo marito


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io son dell'idea di Minerva
> 
> *se non sei convita di non amare più non è che tradendo ti chiarisci le idee*


Su questo siamo d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, quando a me è successo (è chiaro che parlo di esperienze antecedenti mio marito ...ehm...da ragazza non mi sono risparmiata), ma quando m'innamoravo di un altro non sopportavo più fisicamente -emotivamente etc il ragazzo che avevo a fianco.e si vedeva...cavolo se si vedeva.
> perciò mi riesce diffcile *capire come si faccia a fingere* o gù di lì


Non ho mai finto con mio marito e non mi è mai capitato di non sopportarlo fisicamente.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nausicaa e Minerva.......se vi piglio..vi sistemo a dovere..
> 
> Conte,verranno anche queste soavi e  giocose fanciulle a Mn??Perche'una certra idea l'avrei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sta toccarme Nausicaa...ok?
Ma Minerva te la lascio tutta per te...
E che ne so se verranno...
Ma stai attento Lothar...possono anche camuffarsi...arriva una e finge di essere Minerva...invece è solo che so...il papero in incognita...capisci?

Però non hai tutti i torti eh?
Facile fare le gran dame dietro ad un pc eh?
Magari quando ti trovano davanti tremano come foglie...
O restano ammutolite...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sta toccarme Nausicaa...ok?
> Ma Minerva te la lascio tutta per te...
> E che ne so se verranno...
> Ma stai attento Lothar...possono anche camuffarsi...arriva una e finge di essere Minerva...invece è solo che so...il papero in incognita...capisci?
> ...


 
Conte non posso non risponderti,poi scappo.....
Non sai cosa darei per vedere in faccia tutte/i,non Nausicaa o Minerva in particolare..perche'come hai detto e'comodo il paravento.
Loro hanno tempo di stare qua' e io no,e la prima virgola sbagliata sparano...ma faccia a faccia,guardandosi negli occhi,ti garantisco che sarebbe moltooo diverso.At salut.....


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' vero sarebbe la scelta ottimale se si fosse appunto convinte di non amare più.....
> Fermo restando che il tradimento non è sicuramente la scelta migliore


Quoto... e se si fosse convinte che lasciare e' la scelta migliore per tutti (figli compresi).


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, quando a me è successo (è chiaro che parlo di esperienze antecedenti  mio marito ...ehm...da ragazza non mi sono risparmiata), ma quando m'innamoravo di un altro non sopportavo più fisicamente -emotivamente etc il ragazzo che avevo a fianco.e si vedeva...cavolo se si vedeva.
> perciò mi riesce diffcile capire come si faccia a fingere o gù di lì


Anche io da ragazza sempre uno per volta. 
In effetti fingere o giu' di li' non riesce molto bene. E' meglio non fingere e fare quello che si sente.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quoto... e se si fosse convinte che lasciare e' la scelta migliore per tutti (figli compresi).


Lasciare quando si ccompie un atto meschino figli o non figli è sempre la scelta migliore, per poter dire ai prorpi figli in futuro che lo si è fatto anche per loro, per seguire quello che gli si insegnava.
Come si fa ad insegnare ad un figlio una cosa e fare l'opposto? Motivo per cui alcuni figli non perdonano il genitore traditore, sono anche peggio del genitore tradito e non vogliono più rivolgere parola a quello. Non succede? Si che succede ed un genitore in quel caso ha perso la sua famiglia.
Tradire un coniuge vuol dire tradire anche i figli, perchè questi soffriranno del dolore del genitore tradito, eccome se ne soffriranno.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lasciare quando si ccompie un atto meschino figli o non figli è sempre la scelta migliore, per poter dire ai prorpi figli in futuro che lo si è fatto anche per loro, per seguire quello che gli si insegnava.
> Come si fa ad insegnare ad un figlio una cosa e fare l'opposto? Motivo per cui alcuni figli non perdonano il genitore traditore, sono anche peggio del genitore tradito e non vogliono più rivolgere parola a quello. Non succede? Si che succede ed un genitore in quel caso ha perso la sua famiglia.
> Tradire un coniuge vuol dire tradire anche i figli, perchè questi soffriranno del dolore *del genitore tradito*, eccome se ne soffriranno.


Dipende dall'intelligenza del genitore tradito...
Abbiamo un buon esempio in questo forum che ti smentisce alla grande!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Ma provate mai a mettervi nei panni dei vostri coniugi traditi (mariti o mogli che siano)? 

Come fate a guardarli negli occhi


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende dall'intelligenza del genitore tradito...
> Abbiamo un buon esempio in questo forum che ti smentisce alla grande!!!!!!!


No farfalla, è solo un regalo, il coniuge tradito può piangere anche davanti ai figli quanto vuole, era il traditore che doveva pensarci prima. La responsabilità di quello che succederà ai figli dopo un tradimento è totalmente a carico dei traditori e se il coniuge si comporta in una certa maniera ingoiando rospi amari, il coniuge traditore dovrebbe baciare dove il tradito passa da qui all'eternità.
Farfalla, una persona tradita deve avere la piena libertà di poter reagire come vuole e come meglio crede, senza restrizioni.
Quindi basta dare queste cazzo di responsabilità a chi è stato già mazziato, e che cazzo, voi tyraditori prendetev le vostre.
Se poi ti riferisci a Dave io continuo a pensare che lui si è creato un suo mondo di frottole per poter sopravvivere a questa condizione e potranno perdurare per anni anche, finchè in condizioni totalmente diverse non accadrà la stessa cosa e ti chiederai "perchè allora è ricapitato? Eppure io non ho fatto nulla di male come l'altra volta" e dopo scopri la cosa peggiore  di tutte, le persone tradiscono perchè non gli importa nulla di te, godono nel godere anche alle spalle degli altri, ma poi inventano delle scuse incredibili per non mostrare neppure a se stessi che mostri del cavolo sono.
Solo chi scoperto ha ricucito con dolore e sudore può comprendere quanto è stato idiota a tradire.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma provate mai a mettervi nei panni dei vostri coniugi traditi (mariti o mogli che siano)?
> 
> Come fate a guardarli negli occhi


Non lo fanno Marì, scusa una cosa, hai mai visto un traditore in questo forum farlo???? Io no.


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo fanno Marì, scusa una cosa, hai mai visto un traditore in questo forum farlo???? Io no.


Danie' mah, non lo so


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No farfalla, è solo un regalo, il coniuge tradito può piangere anche davanti ai figli quanto vuole, era il traditore che doveva pensarci prima. La responsabilità di quello che succederà ai figli dopo un tradimento è totalmente a carico dei traditori e se il coniuge si comporta in una certa maniera ingoiando rospi amari, il coniuge traditore dovrebbe baciare dove il tradito passa da qui all'eternità.
> Farfalla, una persona tradita deve avere la piena libertà di poter reagire come vuole e come meglio crede, senza restrizioni.
> Quindi basta dare queste cazzo di responsabilità a chi è stato già mazziato, e che cazzo, voi tyraditori prendetev le vostre.
> Se poi ti riferisci a Dave io continuo a pensare che lui si è creato un suo mondo di frottole per poter sopravvivere a questa condizione e potranno perdurare per anni anche, finchè in condizioni totalmente diverse non accadrà la stessa cosa e ti chiederai "perchè allora è ricapitato? Eppure io non ho fatto nulla di male come l'altra volta" e dopo scopri la cosa peggiore di tutte, le persone tradiscono perchè non gli importa nulla di te, godono nel godere anche alle spalle degli altri, ma poi inventano delle scuse incredibili per non mostrare neppure a se stessi che mostri del cavolo sono.
> Solo chi scoperto ha ricucito con dolore e sudore può comprendere quanto è stato idiota a tradire.


Come sempre travisi e parti per la tangente.
Si possono tenere le due cose separate. Puoi soffrire stare male senza far pesare ai figli quello che è successo. Si può se si vuole. Non è sicuramente la cosa più facile ma è la cosa più intelligente per tutelare i figli. E non lo dico perchè ho tradito, lo dico da madre. Se un uomo e una donna sono dei bravi genitori non esiste motivo per denigrare il proprio compagno davanti ai figli.
Ripeto è una questione di intelligenza ma soprattutto di amore verso i figli. 
sul resto non commento perchè ovviamente la penso in maniera diametralmente opposta alla tua.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Danie' mah, non lo so


Marì, a parole tutti i traditori non sgamati sono bravissimi, si prenderanno le loro responsabilità e faranno questo e quello. Poi vedi nella vita reale come invece va? Quando il tradito scopre la cosa non viene mai il cuore di dire "si sono una stronza/uno stronzo, non ti meritavi questo" ma puntualmente vengono fuori scuse che riportano le colpe sul tradito stesso, come se tutti volessero essere traditi.
A parole siamo tutti degli dei, nella realtà il più delle volte gli uomini sono meno che animali.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come sempre travisi e parti per la tangente.
> Si possono tenere le due cose separate. Puoi soffrire stare male senza far pesare ai figli quello che è successo. Si può se si vuole. Non è sicuramente la cosa più facile ma è la cosa più intelligente per tutelare i figli. E non lo dico perchè ho tradito, lo dico da madre. Se un uomo e una donna sono dei bravi genitori non esiste motivo per denigrare il proprio compagno davanti ai figli.
> Ripeto è una questione di intelligenza ma soprattutto di amore verso i figli.
> sul resto non commento perchè ovviamente la penso in maniera diametralmente opposta alla tua.


Si chiama dire balle farfalla, hai mai pensato che esistono persone che per motivi propri non ne dicono per vivere più serenamente? Io come potrei guardare dei bambini in faccia e sparare balle per salvare la facciata? Semplicemente sono per la reale e dura verità in ogni caso, solo perchè reputo una bugia sempre una bugia, che sia a fin di bene o che sia per altri scopi, perchè dire del tradimento non è denigrare l'altro, ma è dire la verità.
Non capisco come possa diventare denigratoria la verità, questa cosa non l'ho ancora capita. Ma se fosse allora denigratoria, perchè i traditori dovrebbero fare qualcosa di denigratorio per sè stessi? Che sono idioti patentati???
Le bugie sono cose orribili, sono cose che dividono.


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lasciare quando si ccompie un atto meschino figli o non figli è sempre la scelta migliore, per poter dire ai prorpi figli in futuro che lo si è fatto anche per loro, per seguire quello che gli si insegnava.
> Come si fa ad insegnare ad un figlio una cosa e fare l'opposto? Motivo per cui alcuni figli non perdonano il genitore traditore, sono anche peggio del genitore tradito e non vogliono più rivolgere parola a quello. Non succede? Si che succede ed un genitore in quel caso ha perso la sua famiglia.
> Tradire un coniuge vuol dire tradire anche i figli, perchè questi soffriranno del dolore del genitore tradito, eccome se ne soffriranno.


Daniele no. Non sono d'accordo. Io sono stata tradita e  ingannata,  credo anche in un modo subdolo, perché avevo sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni la tresca e non la vedevo, forse non volevo vedere, non so. Comunque non mi sento di dire che mio marito ha tradito mio figlio, non è così. 
Mio figlio ne è stato sempre fuori e fuori doveva rimanere. Anzi abbiamo sempre cercato di non discutere quando c'era lui in casa. Se mio marito fosse stato un cattivo padre, avrei difeso mio figlio, lo avrei portato via. Ma così non è stato mai. Io sono stata tradita, ma il dolore non mi ha mai sopraffatto. Mio figlio e mio marito si adorano, offuscando la figura del padre avrei fatto male solo al bambino. Ti dico una cosa che può fare scalpore e forse non tutti capiranno, ma è la pura verità. All'inizio della mia scoperta e come dico sempre, della mia nuova vita, ovviamente non potevo più credere nell'amore di mio marito e allora volevo scappare, o che andasse via lui. Ma lui diceva che non lo avrebbe fatto mai e che piuttosto si sarebbe ucciso,a un certo punto gli dissi che ero convinta che stava con me solo per il bambino, per non allontanarsi da lui e allora la soluzione c'era. Me ne sarei andata io, e li avrei lasciati insieme. Mio figlio sta bene sia con me, che con suo padre, certo meglio con tutti e due ..però. Comunque mio figlio deve essere sereno e essere amato e amare entrambe allo stesso modo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, a parole tutti i traditori non sgamati sono bravissimi, si prenderanno le loro responsabilità e faranno questo e quello. Poi vedi nella vita reale come invece va? Quando il tradito scopre la cosa non viene mai il cuore di dire "si sono una stronza/uno stronzo, non ti meritavi questo" ma puntualmente vengono fuori scuse che riportano le colpe sul tradito stesso, come se tutti volessero essere traditi.
> A parole siamo tutti degli dei, nella realtà il più delle volte gli uomini sono meno che animali.


Ma quando finirai di generalizzare....Che palle!!!!
Daniele non siamo tutti come le stronze che tu hai incontrato? Smetti di vedere la loro faccia sulle nostre facce........
E' un consiglio spassionato che so non seguirai....


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

Melania, io se fossi tradito nelle tue condizioni sicccome sarebbe la terza volta fare le valige e sparirei. Per me e per gli altri. So solo che se fossi tradito in condizioni potrei anche esplodere con persone non colpevoli e fare quello che ho fatto a mia madre e non sarebbe bello, meglio sparire. 
La mia ragazza lo sa e sa che sono serio su questo, sa anche che sono una delle poche persone che non ha nulla da perdere e quindi posso diventare un fantasma per anni.
Purtroppo la vita è diversa per tutti, io a 30 anni ho già dato tutto quello che potevo dare, adesso devo solo prendere.


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, a parole tutti i traditori non sgamati sono bravissimi, si prenderanno le loro responsabilità e faranno questo e quello. Poi vedi nella vita reale come invece va? Quando il tradito scopre la cosa non viene mai il cuore di dire "si sono una stronza/uno stronzo, non ti meritavi questo" ma puntualmente vengono fuori scuse che riportano le colpe sul tradito stesso, come se tutti volessero essere traditi.
> A parole siamo tutti degli dei, nella realtà il più delle volte gli uomini sono *meno che animali.*


E due, Danie' tienili fuori gli Anima-li, per favore personale.


Ho visto e letto il dolore dei traditi qua dentro e nell'altro forum ... dolore che si poteva tagliare con una lama, ho sentito a pelle la sofferenza e la disperazione di queste persone ... ma da parte dei traditori ho letto spesso: Mi dispiace, (al massimo) potendo non lo rifarei ... ma il dolore profondo, aspetto ancora a trovarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si chiama dire balle farfalla, hai mai pensato che esistono persone che per motivi propri non ne dicono per vivere più serenamente? Io come potrei guardare dei bambini in faccia e sparare balle per salvare la facciata? Semplicemente sono per la reale e dura verità in ogni caso, solo perchè reputo una bugia sempre una bugia, che sia a fin di bene o che sia per altri scopi, perchè dire del tradimento non è denigrare l'altro, ma è dire la verità.
> Non capisco come possa diventare denigratoria la verità, questa cosa non l'ho ancora capita. Ma se fosse allora denigratoria, perchè i traditori dovrebbero fare qualcosa di denigratorio per sè stessi? Che sono idioti patentati???
> Le bugie sono cose orribili, sono cose che dividono.


Ma quali balle? Se mio marito è un buon padre e non è un buon marito (sto facendo un esempio) sono affari miei non dei miei figli. I miei figli devono sapere sempre che hanno un padre meraviglioso sul quale possono contare. Il mio rapporto con lui  nostro. Loro non c'entrano.
La balla è raccontare loro che lui è uno stronzo quando se lo è lo è solo con me. questa è cattiveria, questa è falsità


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quando finirai di generalizzare....Che palle!!!!
> Daniele non siamo tutti come le stronze che tu hai incontrato? Smetti di vedere la loro faccia sulle nostre facce........
> E' un consiglio spassionato che so non seguirai....


La prima mi ha voluto almeno bene e lo sò! Ma so anche che ha offeso per anni la mia intelligenza non confessando e questo mi ha fatto incazzare non poco, lei ammise tutto quando scoprì che io ero al secondo tentativo di suicidio per l'altra che mi ha ferito, lo ha fatto perchè mi voleva bene e questo lo so. Dell'altra ho solo il ricordo di due cose, i suoi occhi quando ho scoperto il tutto ed i suoi occhi quando l'ho vista l'ultima volta, totalmente diversi nei messaggi dallle parole che poi è riuscita a dirmi e da allora  ho compreso che gli esseri umani sono sciacalli e così vanno trattati.
Mors tua vita mea.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Daniele no. Non sono d'accordo. Io sono stata tradita e ingannata, credo anche in un modo subdolo, perché avevo sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni la tresca e non la vedevo, forse non volevo vedere, non so. Comunque non mi sento di dire che mio marito ha tradito mio figlio, non è così.
> Mio figlio ne è stato sempre fuori e fuori doveva rimanere. Anzi abbiamo sempre cercato di non discutere quando c'era lui in casa. Se mio marito fosse stato un cattivo padre, avrei difeso mio figlio, lo avrei portato via. Ma così non è stato mai. Io sono stata tradita, ma il dolore non mi ha mai sopraffatto. Mio figlio e mio marito si adorano, offuscando la figura del padre avrei fatto male solo al bambino. Ti dico una cosa che può fare scalpore e forse non tutti capiranno, ma è la pura verità. All'inizio della mia scoperta e come dico sempre, della mia nuova vita, ovviamente non potevo più credere nell'amore di mio marito e allora volevo scappare, o che andasse via lui. Ma lui diceva che non lo avrebbe fatto mai e che piuttosto si sarebbe ucciso,a un certo punto gli dissi che ero convinta che stava con me solo per il bambino, per non allontanarsi da lui e allora la soluzione c'era. Me ne sarei andata io, e li avrei lasciati insieme. Mio figlio sta bene sia con me, che con suo padre, certo meglio con tutti e due ..però. Comunque mio figlio deve essere sereno e essere amato e amare entrambe allo stesso modo.


 
:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E due, Danie' tienili fuori gli Anima-li, per favore personale.
> 
> 
> Ho visto e letto il dolore dei traditi qua dentro e nell'altro forum ... dolore che si poteva tagliare con una lama, ho sentito a pelle la sofferenza e la disperazione di queste persone ... ma da parte dei traditori ho letto spesso: Mi dispiace, (al massimo) potendo non lo rifarei ... ma il dolore profondo, aspetto ancora a trovarlo.


Io spero che ogni traditore si ritrovi dopo mille peripezie a volersi togliere la vita come è successo a me...questo basterebbe a dirmi che anche loro sanno soffrire.

Farfalla, io non dico balle, dico solo che se una persona  mi chiede perchè non sto più con la mia ex (cosa successa oltretutto ieri) io non gli dico che ci siamo lasciati perchè non andavamo più daccordo, ma perchè io non potevo sopportare il suo tradimento verso di me, cosa vera e non discutibile.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Melania, io se fossi tradito nelle tue condizioni sicccome sarebbe la terza volta fare le valige e sparirei. Per me e per gli altri. So solo che se fossi tradito in condizioni potrei anche esplodere con persone non colpevoli e fare quello che ho fatto a mia madre e non sarebbe bello, meglio sparire.
> La mia ragazza lo sa e sa che sono serio su questo, sa anche che sono una delle poche persone che non ha nulla da perdere e quindi posso diventare un fantasma per anni.
> Purtroppo la vita è diversa per tutti, io a 30 anni ho già dato tutto quello che potevo dare, adesso devo solo prendere.


PErchè non commenti invece il suo di atteggiamento?
Perchè da ragione a me anche se sta dall'altra parte?
Dura è sentirsi dire la stessa cosa?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io spero che ogni traditore si ritrovi dopo mille peripezie a volersi togliere la vita come è successo a me...questo basterebbe a dirmi che anche loro sanno soffrire.
> 
> Farfalla, io non dico balle, dico solo che* se una persona mi* chiede perchè non sto più con la mia ex (cosa successa oltretutto ieri) io non gli dico che ci siamo lasciati perchè non andavamo più daccordo, ma perchè io non potevo sopportare il suo tradimento verso di me, cosa vera e non discutibile.


Appunto una persona. Non i tuoi figli. O comunque puoi dirlo anche a loro, non facendone un dramma (sempre davanti a loro anche se dentro sei in tempesta) e trovando il modo di spiegarlo. Sono propensa comuqnue a  non dire a loro la verità


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Io spero che ogni traditore si ritrovi dopo mille peripezie a volersi togliere la vita come è successo a me...questo basterebbe a dirmi che anche loro sanno soffrire*.
> 
> Farfalla, io non dico balle, dico solo che se una persona mi chiede perchè non sto più con la mia ex (cosa successa oltretutto ieri) io non gli dico che ci siamo lasciati perchè non andavamo più daccordo, ma perchè io non potevo sopportare il suo tradimento verso di me, cosa vera e non discutibile.


questo è abbrutimento morale, mi spiace tu sia arrivato a questo : augurare il peggio agli altri non migliora la nostra condizione.


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Melania, io se fossi tradito nelle tue condizioni sicccome sarebbe la terza volta fare le valige e sparirei. Per me e per gli altri. So solo che se fossi tradito in condizioni potrei anche esplodere con persone non colpevoli e fare quello che ho fatto a mia madre e non sarebbe bello, meglio sparire.
> La mia ragazza lo sa e sa che sono serio su questo, sa anche che sono una delle poche persone che non ha nulla da perdere e quindi posso diventare un fantasma per anni.
> Purtroppo la vita è diversa per tutti, io a 30 anni ho già dato tutto quello che potevo dare, adesso devo solo prendere.


Daniele, mi dispiace, non so che dire. Una mazzata è già così devastante, figuriamoci più di una. Però scusa, non so se posso dirtelo, non hai mai pensato che magari ti sceglievi sempre la stessa tipologia di donna..sbagliata?
Ti auguro tanta serenità


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè non commenti invece il suo di atteggiamento?
> Perchè da ragione a me anche se sta dall'altra parte?
> Dura è sentirsi dire la stessa cosa?


Perchè lei non ha vissuto quello che ho vissuto io farfalla, perchè io sto male perchè ho avuto una vita non proprio bella e peer questo  adesso sto ancora male, perchè io adesso devo avere la mia ragazza che mi controlla per evitare di avere dei problemi elevati con la legge, perchè adesso io reagisco in maniera orribile alle inguiustizie e se mi sento minacciato attacco senza pensare alle conseguenze. 
Una persona ferita troppe volte è molto, ma molto più pericolosa di una persona che ha vissuto più o meno bene.


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Daniele no. Non sono d'accordo. Io sono stata tradita e  ingannata,  credo anche in un modo subdolo, perché avevo sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni la tresca e non la vedevo, forse non volevo vedere, non so. Comunque non mi sento di dire che mio marito ha tradito mio figlio, non è così.
> Mio figlio ne è stato sempre fuori e fuori doveva rimanere. Anzi abbiamo sempre cercato di non discutere quando c'era lui in casa. Se mio marito fosse stato un cattivo padre, avrei difeso mio figlio, lo avrei portato via. Ma così non è stato mai. Io sono stata tradita, ma il dolore non mi ha mai sopraffatto. Mio figlio e mio marito si adorano, offuscando la figura del padre avrei fatto male solo al bambino. Ti dico una cosa che può fare scalpore e forse non tutti capiranno, ma è la pura verità. All'inizio della mia scoperta e come dico sempre, della mia nuova vita, ovviamente non potevo più credere nell'amore di mio marito e allora volevo scappare, o che andasse via lui. Ma lui diceva che non lo avrebbe fatto mai e che piuttosto si sarebbe ucciso,a un certo punto gli dissi che ero convinta che stava con me solo per il bambino, per non allontanarsi da lui e allora la soluzione c'era. Me ne sarei andata io, e li avrei lasciati insieme. Mio figlio sta bene sia con me, che con suo padre, certo meglio con tutti e due ..però. Comunque mio figlio deve essere sereno e essere amato e amare entrambe allo stesso modo.


Mio figlio quando venne a conoscenza del fatto mi disse: Mamma, sono fatti vostri, vedetevela fra di voi, comunque e' uno stronzo perche non si traa cosi una moglie dopo 20 anni di matrimanio ... anche lui ebbe la stessa risposta, pero' senza lo "stronzo".

Mio figlio oggi lo guarda con uno sguardo diverso, sempre affettuoso e cordiale, ma diverso.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Daniele, mi dispiace, non so che dire. Una mazzata è già così devastante, figuriamoci più di una. Però scusa, non so se posso dirtelo, non hai mai pensato che magari ti sceglievi sempre la stessa tipologia di donna..sbagliata?
> Ti auguro tanta serenità


Diverse, totalmente, con esiti uguali perchè ho capito che sono solo stato usato, come è comodo fare per la gente che mi conosce.


----------



## dave.one (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No farfalla, è solo un regalo, il coniuge tradito può piangere anche davanti ai figli quanto vuole, era il traditore che doveva pensarci prima. La responsabilità di quello che succederà ai figli dopo un tradimento è totalmente a carico dei traditori e se il coniuge si comporta in una certa maniera ingoiando rospi amari, il coniuge traditore dovrebbe baciare dove il tradito passa da qui all'eternità.
> Farfalla, una persona tradita deve avere la piena libertà di poter reagire come vuole e come meglio crede, senza restrizioni.
> Quindi basta dare queste cazzo di responsabilità a chi è stato già mazziato, e che cazzo, voi tyraditori prendetev le vostre.
> Se poi ti riferisci a Dave io continuo a pensare che lui si è creato un suo mondo di frottole per poter sopravvivere a questa condizione e potranno perdurare per anni anche, finchè in condizioni totalmente diverse non accadrà la stessa cosa e ti chiederai "perchè allora è ricapitato? Eppure io non ho fatto nulla di male come l'altra volta" e dopo scopri la cosa peggiore  di tutte, le persone tradiscono perchè non gli importa nulla di te, godono nel godere anche alle spalle degli altri, ma poi inventano delle scuse incredibili per non mostrare neppure a se stessi che mostri del cavolo sono.
> Solo chi scoperto ha ricucito con dolore e sudore può comprendere quanto è stato idiota a tradire.


Non mi trovi d'accordo:
1) Chi è stato tradito ha sì il diritto di dover reagire, ma NON come vuole e meglio crede. Se fosse così, allora sarebbe avallato qualsiasi comportamento, anche quello più distruttivo. Ogni comportamento deve avere un unico scopo: ristabilire la serenità di chi è stato tradito senza compromettere la serenità di chi, con quanto è capitato, non c'entra. La serenità del traditore dipende solo in piccola parte da chi è stato tradito, ma in massima parte da se stesso.
2) Le responsabilità sono di entrambi, volenti o nolenti, in misura diversa. Quando si tratta di prendersi le proprie responsabilità, che cosa intendi? Per farti l'esempio concreto: ho tre figli, mia moglie mi ha tradito, devo preoccuparmi dei bambini e della famiglia, oltre che di me stesso in seconda istanza. La stessa cosa deve fare mia moglie. Oltre a queste responsabilità, che altre responsabilità più "importanti" ci sono?
3) Se il mondo di frottole che mi sono inventato, mi ha permesso di aprire gli occhi e finalmente cominciare a vivere con maggiore serenità, se questo mondo "incredibile" che mi sono creato, mi fa notare che anche i miei bambini stanno meglio e stanno vivendo più rilassati questo nuovo corso, allora ben vengano queste frottole!
Chissà se ricapiterà ancora, come posso dirlo adesso? Io mi auguro di no, ma quest'esperienza, onestamente, qualcosa mi ha insegnato. Poi starà a me metterla in pratica quando e se sarà necessario.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mio figlio quando venne a conoscenza del fatto mi disse: Mamma, sono fatti vostri, vedetevela fra di voi, comunque e' uno stronzo perche non si traa cosi una moglie dopo 20 anni di matrimanio ... anche lui ebbe la stessa risposta, pero' senza lo "stronzo".
> 
> Mio figlio oggi lo guarda con uno sguardo diverso, sempre affettuoso e cordiale, ma diverso.


Tuo figlio aveva ragione ed aveva anche il diritto di dare un suo giudizio, ma di farsi i fatti suoi. Marì, è brutto quando un genitore si trova ad essere giudicato da un figlio, direi che è una cosa alquanto bizzarra.


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Daniele no. Non sono d'accordo. Io sono stata tradita e ingannata, credo anche in un modo subdolo, perché avevo sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni la tresca e non la vedevo, forse non volevo vedere, non so. Comunque non mi sento di dire che mio marito ha tradito mio figlio, non è così.
> Mio figlio ne è stato sempre fuori e fuori doveva rimanere. Anzi abbiamo sempre cercato di non discutere quando c'era lui in casa. Se mio marito fosse stato un cattivo padre, avrei difeso mio figlio, lo avrei portato via. Ma così non è stato mai. Io sono stata tradita, ma il dolore non mi ha mai sopraffatto. Mio figlio e mio marito si adorano, offuscando la figura del padre avrei fatto male solo al bambino. Ti dico una cosa che può fare scalpore e forse non tutti capiranno, ma è la pura verità. All'inizio della mia scoperta e come dico sempre, della mia nuova vita, ovviamente non potevo più credere nell'amore di mio marito e allora volevo scappare, o che andasse via lui. Ma lui diceva che non lo avrebbe fatto mai e che piuttosto si sarebbe ucciso,a un certo punto gli dissi che ero convinta che stava con me solo per il bambino, per non allontanarsi da lui e allora la soluzione c'era. Me ne sarei andata io, e li avrei lasciati insieme. Mio figlio sta bene sia con me, che con suo padre, certo meglio con tutti e due ..però. *Comunque mio figlio deve essere sereno e essere amato e amare entrambe allo stesso modo*.


 concordo.
anche se ho delle riserve su alcuni traditori/ici che  , con il loro comportamento ,secondo me, arrivano ad intaccare anche il loro ruolo genitoriale


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Chissà se ricapiterà ancora, come posso dirlo adesso? Io mi auguro di no, ma quest'esperienza, onestamente, qualcosa mi ha insegnato. Poi starà a me metterla in pratica quando e se sarà necessario.


Fidati, ricapita, in maniera diversa, in modo diverso ma ricapita e li ti chiederai il perchè! E quel perchè sarà orribile, tu sei solo al primo gradino di una scala che io ho scalato, tadimenti di varia natura li ho assaggiati quasi tutti, anche quelli di un padre.


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non mi trovi d'accordo:
> 1) Chi è stato tradito ha sì il diritto di dover reagire, *ma NON come vuole e meglio crede. Se fosse così, allora sarebbe avallato qualsiasi comportamento, anche quello più distruttivo*. Ogni comportamento deve avere un unico scopo: ristabilire la serenità di chi è stato tradito senza compromettere la serenità di chi, con quanto è capitato, non c'entra. La serenità del traditore dipende solo in piccola parte da chi è stato tradito, ma in massima parte da se stesso.
> 2) Le responsabilità sono di entrambi, volenti o nolenti, in misura diversa. Quando si tratta di prendersi le proprie responsabilità, che cosa intendi? Per farti l'esempio concreto: ho tre figli, mia moglie mi ha tradito, devo preoccuparmi dei bambini e della famiglia, oltre che di me stesso in seconda istanza. La stessa cosa deve fare mia moglie. Oltre a queste responsabilità, che altre responsabilità più "importanti" ci sono?
> 3) Se il mondo di frottole che mi sono inventato, mi ha permesso di aprire gli occhi e finalmente cominciare a vivere con maggiore serenità, se questo mondo "incredibile" che mi sono creato, mi fa notare che anche i miei bambini stanno meglio e stanno vivendo più rilassati questo nuovo corso, allora ben vengano queste frottole!
> Chissà se ricapiterà ancora, come posso dirlo adesso? Io mi auguro di no, ma quest'esperienza, onestamente, qualcosa mi ha insegnato. Poi starà a me metterla in pratica quando e se sarà necessario.


giusto


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si chiama dire balle farfalla, hai mai pensato che esistono persone che per motivi propri non ne dicono per vivere più serenamente? Io come potrei guardare dei bambini in faccia e sparare balle per salvare la facciata? Semplicemente sono per la reale e dura verità in ogni caso, solo perchè reputo una bugia sempre una bugia, che sia a fin di bene o che sia per altri scopi, perchè dire del tradimento non è denigrare l'altro, ma è dire la verità.
> Non capisco come possa diventare denigratoria la verità, questa cosa non l'ho ancora capita. Ma se fosse allora denigratoria, perchè i traditori dovrebbero fare qualcosa di denigratorio per sè stessi? Che sono idioti patentati???
> Le bugie sono cose orribili, sono cose che dividono.


dan 
un conto è il rapporto con il marito
un altro è con il padre dei propri figli

io non avrei fatto la manfrina di dire "mamma e papà non si vogliono più bene"
ma avrei lasciato che desse le sue spiegazioni e argomentazioni ai figli
e avrei detto loro le mie sforzandomi di essere pacata, sapendo che per quanto fossi stata brava a sforzarmi sarebbe comunque trapelato fin troppo
e glielo dissi
gli dissi anche che non avrei messo alcun tipo di ostacolo tra loro e lui
che li avrebbe potuti vedere quanto più avesse voluto

non doveva restare con me per garantirsi un rapporto con i figli
se restava doveva essere per altri motivi

i figli non muoiono per una separazione


----------



## Tubarao (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> .. lei, il primo pensiero quando ti svegli, l'ultimo prima di addormentarti...


Pensa povero Daniel se è uno come me che nella notte si sveglia almeno 300 volte......:mrgreen:


----------



## Illuso (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho visto e letto il dolore dei traditi qua dentro e nell'altro forum ... dolore che si poteva tagliare con una lama, ho sentito a pelle la sofferenza e la disperazione di queste persone ... ma da parte dei traditori ho letto spesso: Mi dispiace, (al massimo) potendo non lo rifarei ... ma il dolore profondo, aspetto ancora a trovarlo.


Quoto.........sacrosanta verità.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Daniele no. Non sono d'accordo. Io sono stata tradita e ingannata, credo anche in un modo subdolo, perché avevo sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni la tresca e non la vedevo, forse non volevo vedere, non so. Comunque non mi sento di dire che mio marito ha tradito mio figlio, non è così.
> Mio figlio ne è stato sempre fuori e fuori doveva rimanere. Anzi abbiamo sempre cercato di non discutere quando c'era lui in casa. Se mio marito fosse stato un cattivo padre, avrei difeso mio figlio, lo avrei portato via. Ma così non è stato mai. Io sono stata tradita, ma il dolore non mi ha mai sopraffatto. Mio figlio e mio marito si adorano, offuscando la figura del padre avrei fatto male solo al bambino. Ti dico una cosa che può fare scalpore e forse non tutti capiranno, ma è la pura verità. All'inizio della mia scoperta e come dico sempre, della mia nuova vita, ovviamente non potevo più credere nell'amore di mio marito e allora volevo scappare, o che andasse via lui. Ma lui diceva che non lo avrebbe fatto mai e che piuttosto si sarebbe ucciso,a un certo punto gli dissi che *ero convinta che stava con me solo per il bambino, per non allontanarsi da lui e allora la soluzione c'era. Me ne sarei andata io, e li avrei lasciati insieme*. Mio figlio sta bene sia con me, che con suo padre, certo meglio con tutti e due ..però. Comunque mio figlio deve essere sereno e essere amato e amare entrambe allo stesso modo.


lo pensai anch'io
non lo dissi a lui
ma ragionai su come organizzarmi

eppure ho concepito il tradimento come atto esteso:
a un certo punto lui ha messo su un piatto della bilancia me e i nostri figli (o quantomeno la quotidianità con loro) e sull'altro lei 
e ha quantomeno contemplato la possibilità di scegliere lei

questa è una delle cose che hanno avuto un peso nell'impedirmi di portare a compimento quell'organizzazione


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dan
> un conto è il rapporto con il marito
> un altro è con il padre dei propri figli
> 
> ...


Non e'cosi,se sono piccoli soffrono tantissimo,e saranno segnati per sempre,il rimorso l'avra' chi  pensandola come te,scusa se lo dico,se ne strafrega.
Per me prima di tutto ci sono loro...come diceva il padre di un amico''ricordati che hanno il tuo sangue..''quella''l'hai incontrata per strada''eccessivo certo..pero'mi suona bene....


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quali balle? Se mio marito è un buon padre e non è un buon marito (sto facendo un esempio) sono affari miei non dei miei figli. I miei figli devono sapere sempre che hanno un padre meraviglioso sul quale possono contare. Il mio rapporto con lui nostro. Loro non c'entrano.
> La balla è raccontare loro che lui è uno stronzo quando se lo è lo è solo con me. questa è cattiveria, questa è falsità


quoto


----------



## Illuso (9 Marzo 2011)

Voi spesso parlate di bambini piccoli, ma un tradimento che avviene quando i figli hanno una età di venti o più anni le cose diventano mooooolto più complesse.

Per Dave ad esempio con i bimbi piccoli, è stato (se mi è concesso) più facile, uscire dal dolore del tradimento, anzi concentrare le proprie "energie" su loro è come esorcizzarlo quel dolore, e passargli sopra con uno schiacciasassi, ma quando i figli si fanno già la barba, e SANNO della mamma fedifraga, le cose sono un tantino più complicate se permettete. 

Da quel che ho capito Marì sà di cosa parlo.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati, ricapita, in maniera diversa, in modo diverso ma ricapita e li ti chiederai il perchè! E quel perchè sarà orribile, tu sei solo al primo gradino di una scala che io ho scalato, tadimenti di varia natura li ho assaggiati quasi tutti, anche quelli di un padre.


ma, come s'è detto più volte, la tua vita non è la regola
non puoi dire "ti ricapiterà, perchè t'è capitato una volta, dato che a me è successo così"


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'cosi,se sono piccoli soffrono tantissimo,e saranno segnati per sempre,il rimorso l'avra' chi pensandola come te,scusa se lo dico,se ne strafrega.
> Per me prima di tutto ci sono loro...come diceva il padre di un amico''ricordati che hanno il tuo sangue..''quella''l'hai incontrata per strada''eccessivo certo..pero'mi suona bene....


 guarda che hai una bella faccia di tolla


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'cosi,se sono piccoli soffrono tantissimo,e saranno segnati per sempre,il rimorso l'avra' chi pensandola come te,scusa se lo dico,se ne strafrega.
> Per me prima di tutto ci sono loro...come diceva il padre di un amico''ricordati che hanno il tuo sangue..''quella''l'hai incontrata per strada''eccessivo certo..pero'mi suona bene....


soffrono ma non muoiono
e ti posso assicurare che soffrono anche da grandi, se è per questo, addirittura da adulti

comunque, io non me ne strafrego affatto

se ne strafrega chi tradisce semmai

se uno tradisce e il partner lo mette alla porta, non è il tradito che se ne strafrega dei figli


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Voi spesso parlate di bambini piccoli, ma un tradimento che avviene quando i figli hanno una età di venti o più anni le cose diventano mooooolto più complesse.
> 
> Per Dave ad esempio con i bimbi piccoli, è stato (se mi è concesso) più facile, uscire dal dolore del tradimento, anzi concentrare le proprie "energie" su loro è come esorcizzarlo quel dolore, e passargli sopra con uno schiacciasassi, ma quando i figli si fanno già la barba, e SANNO della mamma fedifraga, le cose sono un tantino più complicate se permettete.
> 
> Da quel che ho capito Marì sà di cosa parlo.




Purtropp capisco benissimo cosa vuoi dire ... non ti dico quando il figlio, e' figlio del primo matrimonio, ed e' gia stato difficile accettare un padre disertore ... poi entra in casa quest'altro e dopo 20 anni una nuova mazzata di coglie  a questo punto viene spontaneo bestemmiare, echecazzz :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che hai una bella faccia di tolla


 
straquoto


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che hai una bella faccia di tolla





Amoremio ha detto:


> straquoto


Sorelle perdonatelo, perche' non sa cio' che fa


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Voi spesso parlate di bambini piccoli, ma un tradimento che avviene quando i figli hanno una età di venti o più anni le cose diventano mooooolto più complesse.
> 
> Per Dave ad esempio con i bimbi piccoli, è stato (se mi è concesso) più facile, uscire dal dolore del tradimento, anzi concentrare le proprie "energie" su loro è come esorcizzarlo quel dolore, e passargli sopra con uno schiacciasassi, ma quando i figli si fanno già la barba, e SANNO della mamma fedifraga, le cose sono un tantino più complicate se permettete.
> 
> Da quel che ho capito Marì sà di cosa parlo.


non direi che per dave è stato più facile
ma certo alcuni genitori pensano che quando i figli sono grandi il problema non si ponga
e invece si pone eccome

il figlio ventenne di un'amica (tradita dal marito) ne è stato quasi spezzato
capire che quell'uomo severo e rigoroso era il primo a dare un calcio ai valori che propugnava, tentare di mostrarsi forte perchè la mamma non avesse altri pensieri, cercare di esser d'appoggio per i fratelli più piccoli ... 
a un certo punto stava andando a finir male


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sorelle perdonatelo, perche' *non sa cio' che fa*


nè quello che dice


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nè quello che dice


... fosse solo quello che dice/scive, c'e' ben altro di grave. 

Ma giustamente son cazzi suoi. :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... fosse solo quello che dice/scive, c'e' ben altro di grave.
> 
> Ma giustamente son cazzi suoi. :carneval:


maestre di vita.........ah che brave che siete...depositarie della verita'
come vi invidio noi comuni mortali,cosa siamo davanti al vs cospetto?
Poveri analfabeti..sapete tutto solo voi..gli altri sbagliano sempre.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:mi frega zero,sparate pure,ribadisco:i figli prima di tutto....:up:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestre di vita.........ah che brave che siete...depositarie della verita'
> come vi invidio noi comuni mortali,cosa siamo davanti al vs cospetto?
> Poveri analfabeti..sapete tutto solo voi..*gli altri sbagliano sempre*.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:mi frega zero,sparate pure,ribadisco:i figli prima di tutto....:up:


Sbagliare e' umano, perseverare no ... e mi sa che tu non imparerai Mai.


I figli? ... tu prega che non ti scoprano mai, sai quanti calci in culo che prenderai, sempre se li hai cresciuti con volori morali alti.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestre di vita.........ah che brave che siete...depositarie della verita'
> come vi invidio noi comuni mortali,cosa siamo davanti al vs cospetto?
> Poveri analfabeti..sapete tutto solo voi..gli altri sbagliano sempre.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:mi frega zero,sparate pure,ribadisco:i figli prima di tutto....:up:


ma ti sei letto?

:carneval scrivete in 2 e uno si annoia a leggere quello che scrive l'altro?
(e lo posso pure capire! :mrgreen



lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'cosi,*se sono piccoli soffrono tantissimo (2)*,e saranno segnati per sempre,*il rimorso l'avra' chi pensandola come te,scusa se lo dico,se ne strafrega (1)*.
> Per me prima di tutto ci sono loro...come diceva il padre di un amico''ricordati che hanno il tuo sangue..''quella''l'hai incontrata per strada''eccessivo certo..pero'mi suona bene....


tu da un lato colpevolizzi il tradito che si separa  *(1)*

e dall'altro implicitamente ti autoassolvi perchè i tuoi figli non sono proprio piccoli *(2)*

poi se non si concorda con te fai il sarcastico
son cose da matti qui dentro:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .............,ribadisco:i figli prima di tutto....:up:


tra l'altro
se i figli venissero per te prima di tutto
eviteresti di trombare in giro rischiando che tua moglie, scoprendoti, decida che ai figli va anche insegnata la dignità e che se si fanno delle scelte bisogna anche assumersene le conseguenze

non basta riempirsi la bocca di belle parole, eh?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tra l'altro
> se i figli venissero per te prima di tutto
> eviteresti di trombare in giro rischiando che tua moglie, scoprendoti, decida che ai figli va anche insegnata la dignità e che se si fanno delle scelte bisogna anche assumersene le conseguenze
> 
> non basta riempirsi la bocca di belle parole, eh?


maestra ascolta il tuo umile servo,vediamo se ci capiamo:

una cosa e'separarsi con figli di 10 anni altra se ne hanno 20,ci siamo???
Poi gentile musa illuminami,ti prego:qui'ne hanno dette e scritte di molto peggio,e le vostre splendide coscienze hanno taciuto....non sara'che avete un...radar che becca solo Lothar???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
mahhh....tra poco me ne vado...e con un'inchino deferente ti saluto,ciao..buona serata....anche alle altre cortesi maestre


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestra ascolta il tuo umile servo,vediamo se ci capiamo:
> 
> una cosa e'separarsi con figli di 10 anni altra se ne hanno 20,ci siamo???
> Poi gentile musa illuminami,ti prego:qui'ne hanno dette e scritte di molto peggio,e le vostre splendide coscienze hanno taciuto....non sara'che avete un...*radar *che becca solo Lothar???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> mahhh....tra poco me ne vado...e con un'inchino deferente ti saluto,ciao..buona serata....anche alle altre cortesi maestre



Come ti permetti di coinvolgere il mio cane nelle tue faccende  Radar non ti caga manco di striscio  :incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come ti permetti di coinvolgere il mio cane nelle tue faccende  Radar non ti caga manco di striscio  :incazzato:


Pensa te il caso...che razza e'...ah be'dobberman forse sarebbe adatto a te..andate a vedere se l'ho scritto giusto forza..
l'avevo anch'io Mari',che bella bestia,pero'bisognava stare attenti,mordeva con una velocita'tremenda..
ma io adoro i felini,il gatto mi affascina ancora adesso,indipendente,superiore,non si piega al padrone...ciao Mari',buona serata anche a te


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pensa te il caso...che razza e'...ah be'*dobberman *forse sarebbe adatto a te..andate a vedere se l'ho scritto giusto forza..
> l'avevo anch'io Mari',che bella bestia,pero'bisognava stare attenti,mordeva con una velocita'tremenda..
> ma io adoro i felini,*il gatto* mi affascina ancora adesso,indipendente,superiore,non si piega al padrone...ciao Mari',buona serata anche a te


Ne ho 2 ... un mezzo doberman, e un mezzo rottweiler 


Manco quelli mi faccio mancare, ne ho 3 ... percio' stai calmo.

Buona serata anche a te.


----------



## Illuso (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tra l'altro
> se i figli venissero per te prima di tutto
> eviteresti di trombare in giro rischiando che tua moglie, scoprendoti, decida che ai figli va anche insegnata la dignità e che se si fanno delle scelte bisogna anche assumersene le conseguenze
> 
> non basta riempirsi la bocca di belle parole, eh?


Ma lo stesso ragionamento vale anche per le signore? 
Perchè con tutto il rispetto, non ci vedo la stessa veemenza in termini.


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sta toccarme Nausicaa...ok?
> Ma Minerva te la lascio tutta per te...
> E che ne so se verranno...
> Ma stai attento Lothar...possono anche camuffarsi...arriva una e finge di essere Minerva...invece è solo che so...il papero in incognita...capisci?
> ...


 :mrgreen:sicuro


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma *lo stesso ragionamento vale anche per le signore? *
> Perchè con tutto il rispetto, non ci vedo la stessa veemenza in termini.



Ovviamente, credo


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ne ho 2 ... un mezzo doberman, e un mezzo rottweiler
> 
> 
> Manco quelli mi faccio mancare, ne ho 3 ... percio' stai calmo.
> ...


hai visto che ci prendo...quasi sempre..ciao Mari'scappo davvero ora


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestra ascolta il tuo umile servo,vediamo se ci capiamo:
> 
> *1.* una cosa e'separarsi con figli di 10 anni altra se ne hanno 20,ci siamo???
> Poi gentile musa illuminami,ti prego:qui'ne hanno dette e
> ...


*1.* son cose diverse infatti, ma come hai letto (se hai letto) o puoi leggere (con minimo sforzo) la seconda non è necessariamente meno pesante della prima
*2.* segnalale, se credi: d'altronde a te sfugge l'80% di ciò che vien scritto (e anche il senso di ciò che tu stesso scrivi :mrgreen e stai sempre a dire che è perchè c'hai tanto da fare, se sfugge qualcosa a qualcun altro non ti viene in mente che il motivo sia quello? no? se la risposta è no, forse è perchè quando lo dici di te è una boiata? (sì :mrgreen


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come ti permetti di coinvolgere il mio cane nelle tue faccende  Radar *non ti caga manco di striscio*  :incazzato:


un cane che ama la compagnia :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma lo stesso ragionamento vale anche per le signore?
> Perchè con tutto il rispetto, non ci vedo la stessa veemenza in termini.


secondo me,  sì

ma la replica era a chi, da traditore, afferma che la tradita se ne frega dei figli se mette alla porta il traditore


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non mi trovi d'accordo:
> 1) Chi è stato tradito ha sì il diritto di dover reagire, ma NON come vuole e meglio crede. Se fosse così, allora sarebbe avallato qualsiasi comportamento, anche quello più distruttivo. Ogni comportamento deve avere un unico scopo: ristabilire la serenità di chi è stato tradito senza compromettere la serenità di chi, con quanto è capitato, non c'entra. La serenità del traditore dipende solo in piccola parte da chi è stato tradito, ma in massima parte da se stesso.
> 2) Le responsabilità sono di entrambi, volenti o nolenti, in misura diversa. Quando si tratta di prendersi le proprie responsabilità, che cosa intendi? Per farti l'esempio concreto: ho tre figli, mia moglie mi ha tradito, devo preoccuparmi dei bambini e della famiglia, oltre che di me stesso in seconda istanza. La stessa cosa deve fare mia moglie. Oltre a queste responsabilità, che altre responsabilità più "importanti" ci sono?
> 3) Se il mondo di frottole che mi sono inventato, mi ha permesso di aprire gli occhi e finalmente cominciare a vivere con maggiore serenità, se questo mondo "incredibile" che mi sono creato, mi fa notare che anche i miei bambini stanno meglio e stanno vivendo più rilassati questo nuovo corso, allora ben vengano queste frottole!
> Chissà se ricapiterà ancora, come posso dirlo adesso? Io mi auguro di no, ma quest'esperienza, onestamente, qualcosa mi ha insegnato. Poi starà a me metterla in pratica quando e se sarà necessario.


Guarda Dave, a me fa semplicemente ridere la sicumera, con cui Daniele, che manco ti conosce di persona, si permette di incarnare la realtà, che solo tu e tu solo stai vivendo. Come minimo lui al tuo posto, non sarebbe neanche più andato a lavorare, figuriamoci pensare ai figli


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestra ascolta il tuo umile servo,vediamo se ci capiamo:
> 
> una cosa e'separarsi con figli di 10 anni altra se ne hanno 20,ci siamo???
> Poi gentile musa illuminami,ti prego:qui'ne hanno dette e scritte di molto peggio,e le vostre splendide coscienze hanno taciuto....non sara'che avete un...radar che becca solo Lothar???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> mahhh....tra poco me ne vado...e con un'inchino deferente ti saluto,ciao..buona serata....anche alle altre cortesi maestre


Lothar tranquillo...con loro non ne dai fuori...poi fidati, tranquillo, non avranno mai le palle di farsi vedere di persona ad un raduno...ma mi raccomando, vedi di tenerle tutte e tre una distante dall'altra...ti massacrano...tieni distante amoremio che cerca sempre una spalla, se è da sola, è innocua...guarda che ho fatto fuori due delle tre madri eh? Me ne manca una...ma per quella ho bisogno di asmodeo, e di tutti i demoni che finirono dentro ai maiali in quel di genesareth...guarda e medita...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK-Ig4GbYvM


----------



## passante (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, grazie del consiglio.
> Quando si dice il destino.. non era preventivato ma Venerdi sera parto per lavoro per Ginevra e li' rimango fino a Lunedi pomeriggio.
> In 3 giorni, in cui dovro' pensare al lavoro 18 ore al giorno, spero e penso, da solo e a mente fredda, di riuscire a capire meglio cosa sta' succedendo.
> In teoria a 36 anni dovresti capire dove si ferma l'attrazione fisica e se ti sei innamorato di una persona o della sua idealizzazione... speriamo di riuscirci...


senti, rispetto a questo benedetto giorno X, io vorrei farti venire due dubbi (se ti possono essere utili, se no fai finta di niente).
1. ma sei sicuro che andare a letto con una persona faccia capire se se ne è innamorati? nella mia esperienza facendo sesso si capisce, appunto, se ci si rova bene a fare sesso. e bon. 
2. ma se anche capissi di esserne innamorato, questo ti sarebbe sufficiente per decidere di rmpere una relazione? gli innamoramenti ogni tanto capitano... non è automatico che la cosa migliore sia coltivarli, o seguirli...

e 3... sì lo so, erano 2 ma ti propongo anche il 3. non è che stai ammantando di sentimentalismi e non so che altro una normalissima voglia di portarti a letto la persona che ti piace?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> senti, rispetto a questo benedetto giorno X, io vorrei farti venire due dubbi (se ti possono essere utili, se no fai finta di niente).
> 1. ma sei sicuro che andare a letto con una persona faccia capire se se ne è innamorati? nella mia esperienza facendo sesso si capisce, appunto, se ci si rova bene a fare sesso. e bon.
> 2. ma se anche capissi di esserne innamorato, questo ti sarebbe sufficiente per decidere di rmpere una relazione? gli innamoramenti ogni tanto capitano... non è automatico che la cosa migliore sia coltivarli, o seguirli...
> 
> e 3... sì lo so, erano 2 ma ti propongo anche il 3. non è che stai ammantando di sentimentalismi e non so che altro una normalissima voglia di portarti a letto la persona che ti piace?


Ma lascia che provi no?
Mica è detto che vada bene eh?
Magari gli salta addosso, quel fenomeno, molto triste, dell'estraneità al suo corpo e al suo essere...
Magari viene colto dall'ansia da prestazion
Magari non gli tira
Magari lei si blocca
Magari lui viene subito

Magari poi si dice tutto qua?
Sai come si sta eh?
Guardi lei, che magari è lì beata, e ti dici...dentro...ma porc...che cazzo ci sto a fare io qui?

Io non so come facciano gli altri...ma io posso dirti...che non sempre va come sogneremmo eh?

Ma quanti magari sognano chissàcchecosa?


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> senti, rispetto a questo benedetto giorno X, io vorrei farti venire due dubbi (se ti possono essere utili, se no fai finta di niente).
> 1. ma sei sicuro che andare a letto con una persona faccia capire se se ne è innamorati? nella mia esperienza facendo sesso si capisce, appunto, se ci si rova bene a fare sesso. e bon.
> 2. ma se anche capissi di esserne innamorato, questo ti sarebbe sufficiente per decidere di rmpere una relazione? gli innamoramenti ogni tanto capitano... non è automatico che la cosa migliore sia coltivarli, o seguirli...
> 
> e 3... sì lo so, erano 2 ma ti propongo anche il 3. non è che stai ammantando di sentimentalismi e non so che altro una normalissima voglia di portarti a letto la persona che ti piace?


Quoto, ma secondo me andrà ancora più in confusione.
Ora ha le farfalle nello stomaco, per come è ora...dopo partirà per la tangente, ma non è detto comunque che sia quella giusta!


----------



## passante (10 Marzo 2011)

ma poi che cosa vuol dire essere innamorati? essere drogati di una persona? vederla ovunque, averne bisogno in ogni momento, desiderarla, volerla, esserne invasi? sentirsi felici quando la si incrocia anche solo per un momenento, o si sente al telefono?

a me vengono in mente queste cose qui, che si riconducono, mi pare, tutte a delle fortissime, intensissime, emozioni.

mi verrebbe da dire che l'innamoramento è un insieme di emozioni. secondo voi? sbaglio? 

ma poi le emozioni devono essere la spinta per qualcosa d'altro (per me) e quel qualcosa d'altro è la parte che conta di più, per me. per me. cioè nella mia vita. quindi un innamoramento, per me, non vale dieci anni di lavatrici, spese all'ipercoop, gite in montagna, ore al sole, viaggi, ritorni, attese, delusioni, malattie, guarigioni, preoccupazioni, sofferenze, gioie, incomprensioni, litigi furibondi, passione, passioni, porte sbattute, impazienze, baci, abbracci, lacrime, sorprese, delusioni. e le prime rughe. mie.


----------



## passante (10 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lascia che provi no?
> Mica è detto che vada bene eh?
> Magari gli salta addosso, quel fenomeno, molto triste, dell'estraneità al suo corpo e al suo essere...
> Magari viene colto dall'ansia da prestazion
> ...


non mi veniva in mente che potesse andare male, confesso. è che ho perso l'abitudine del sesso occasionale, quello è vero, non era sempre entusiasmante. ma bene o male che vada sempre del sesso stiamo parlando: se fa sesso scopre se il sesso con lei gli piace o no, secondo me, non quello che prova per lei. almeno, per me è sempre stato così.


----------



## passante (10 Marzo 2011)

eh ma sto a parla' della preistoria :mexican:


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non mi veniva in mente che potesse andare male, confesso. è che ho perso l'abitudine del sesso occasionale, quello è vero, non era sempre entusiasmante. ma bene o male che vada sempre del sesso stiamo parlando: *se fa sesso scopre se il sesso con lei gli piace o no, secondo me, non quello che prova per lei. almeno, per me è sempre stato così.*


 :up:idem!!!!


----------



## bastardo dentro (10 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io mi sono pentita infinitamente di non aver chiuso prima. Se tornassi indietro con la consapevolezza di ora, non tradirei, e chiuderei.
> Ma giuro che se all'epoca, pure il giorno prima del tradimento, qualcuno mi avesse detto "separati perchè il vostro non è più un matrimonio", avrei guardato questo qualcuno come se fosse impazzito.
> Quando sei dentro, e le cose sono peggiorate un pò per volta, e non ti ricordi neppure più come volevi che fosse la tua vita, come doveva essere il tuo matrimonio, è difficile capire a che punto si è arrivati.
> All'epoca, non avrei mai preso la decisione di separarmi, e non per paura delle conseguenze, o della solitudine. All'epoca, la solitudine infinita in cui già vivevamo, la rabbia, la desolazione, non erano comunque sufficienti a farmi pensare che avevamo già superato il punto di non ritorno.
> *Avevo fatto una scelta di vita, la scelta di vivere per sempre con l'uomo che avevo tanto amato, e quell'amore, e gli anni passati assieme, erano una parte grande di me. Anche morto, il nostro matrimonio me lo tenevo senza capire che non si poteva andare avanti.* Continuo a ripensarci, e a guardare la me di allora, e so che niente avrebbe potuto farmi riconoscere la verità, se non la crisi che c'è stata dopo, e che ha reso quei rimasugli derelitti davvero insopportabili.


 
questa è una delle cose più vere. la "scelta". il ricordo di quanto l'avevo amata (mia moglie...) mi ha fatto superare direi tutto. il ricordo del mio preziosissimo vaso ming in cui ero dipinto come il principe azzurro per la mia dolce amata, insieme avevamo condiviso tutto, insieme eravamo diventati grandi, insieme avevamo deciso di avere dei bimbi. quel ricordo mi consentì di non dire niente, di apsettare, di vedere e di capire. certo, non nego che siano state proprio "sliding doors"... comportamenti diversi della mia amante mi avrebbero potuto portare a situazioni e decisioni diverse. posso solo immaginare la marea di dolore che avrei creato considerata anche la disabilità del mio bimbo. non me lo sarei mai perdonato. ammetto che non so sse l'eventuale mancanza dei figli mi avrebbe comunqe fatto copmpiere questo cammino introspettivo. davvero non lo so

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2011)

*daniele*

Per quanto riguarda i figli.
La parola tradimento ti fa sempre salire il sangue agli occhi. Allora per provare a spiegarti il mio punto di vista, simile a quello di tanti utenti, immagina una situazione in cui i due coniugi si separano ma in cui non c'è stato nessun tradimento.
Eppure, ci sono tanti modi per farsi del male a vicenda, e questi due coniugi, ovviamente, non si sopportano più. Che accadrebbe ai figli se moglie e marito si sentissero in diritto di dire loro tutti i torti che hanno percepito dall'altro?
"Vostra madre è una egoista incurante" "Vostro padre è uno stronzo incazzoso" e via dicendo.
Cosa penserebbero 'sti esserini, che hanno come principale punto di riferimento i genitori? Quanto spersi, insicuri si sentirebbero? 
I figli hanno il diritto di vedere i propri genitori come idoli, almeno fino a quando non saranno tanto grandi da cominciare quel percorso che invece li porterà a confrontarsi e misurarsi con le figure dei genitori.
Per questo, anche se odi il tuo compagno, devi fare di tutto per proteggere l'immagine che i figli hanno di lui.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai visto che ci prendo...quasi sempre..ciao Mari'scappo davvero ora


Da sinistra:
X factor
Contepinceton
Lothar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwmdscZNTQU&feature=related


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da sinistra:
> X factor
> Contepinceton
> Lothar
> ...


 anvedi ics factor:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anvedi ics factor:singleeye:


:up::up:


----------



## melania (10 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i figli.
> La parola tradimento ti fa sempre salire il sangue agli occhi. Allora per provare a spiegarti il mio punto di vista, simile a quello di tanti utenti, immagina una situazione in cui i due coniugi si separano ma in cui non c'è stato nessun tradimento.
> Eppure, ci sono tanti modi per farsi del male a vicenda, e questi due coniugi, ovviamente, non si sopportano più. Che accadrebbe ai figli se moglie e marito si sentissero in diritto di dire loro tutti i torti che hanno percepito dall'altro?
> "Vostra madre è una egoista incurante" "Vostro padre è uno stronzo incazzoso" e via dicendo.
> ...


Nausicaa, mi piace quello che scrivi, mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo e sento con te una certa affinità. Mi piacerebbe che rispondessi a qualcosa che ho chiesto anche a mio marito, ma ormai non posso più. Dice che parlare ancora del passato ci fa solo male e si rifiuta categoricamente. Mi sembra di capire che tu hai molto amato tuo marito, poi le cose si sono complicate e c'è stato un tradimento che le ha fatte finire definitivamente. Arrivo al punto, puoi spiegarmi come si può andare così oltre? Mentre tradivi, cioè, proprio nei momenti che passavi con l'altro , tuo marito in quale parte della testa lo tenevi nascosto e come lo tenevi nascosto? ( Scusa Nausicaa, davvero non c'è critica,nè giudizio nelle mie parole, è solo che queste stesse domande fatte anche a mio marito non hanno dato risposte esaurienti. Ho tanto bisogno di capire come si fa, come si può) Grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Nausicaa, mi piace quello che scrivi, mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo e sento con te una certa affinità. Mi piacerebbe che rispondessi a qualcosa che ho chiesto anche a mio marito, ma ormai non posso più. Dice che parlare ancora del passato ci fa solo male e si rifiuta categoricamente. Mi sembra di capire che tu hai molto amato tuo marito, poi le cose si sono complicate e c'è stato un tradimento che le ha fatte finire definitivamente. Arrivo al punto, puoi spiegarmi come si può andare così oltre? Mentre tradivi, cioè, proprio nei momenti che passavi con l'altro , tuo marito in quale parte della testa lo tenevi nascosto e come lo tenevi nascosto? ( Scusa Nausicaa, davvero non c'è critica,nè giudizio nelle mie parole, è solo che queste stesse domande fatte anche a mio marito non hanno dato risposte esaurienti. Ho tanto bisogno di capire come si fa, come si può) Grazie


Non posso esserti molto d'aiuto, perchè quando è successo il fattaccio, mio marito non era più nella testa e nel cuore, non l'amavo più, e avevo già pianto tutte le mie lacrime al riguardo. Come si può andare così oltre, ancora non lo so. Sto pensando che io e lui non abbiamo in realtà mai avuto una chance. Quando finalmente abbiamo cominciato a parlare, *dopo*, mi sono resa conto che ci eravamo entrambi costruiti delle illusioni su cosa l'altro desiderasse e volesse e pensasse. Il male che ho sentito vedendo che non ero riuscita a renderlo felice, nonostante ci avessi provato con tutte le mie forze... vabè, ormai è andata.
Però una cosa posso dirtela.
A parte che ci sono altri utenti che ti potranno dire che sì, è possibile tradire e amare il proprio compagno.
Comunque. Fa male la consapevolezza di aver fatto soffrire l'altro. Il pensiero, stanne certa, viene a tuo marito, e spesso, e sono sicura che quando gli si presenta cerca di scacciarlo via, perchè lo schiaccia. Lo capisco quando dice che non ne vuole parlare. Il suo torto se lo porterà sempre dietro, come tu purtroppo continuerai a patirne le conseguenze.
Io penso che già pensarci tra sè e sè sia dura per lui. Affrontare il tuo viso di persona onesta, che è stata tradita, che ha sofferto per causa sua, immagino sia immensamente difficile, e che lo faccia sentire disperato di riuscire a ricomporre quello che ha rotto con le sue mani.
Io capisco che sei stata tu ad aver subito, ed in effetti in teoria hai tu ogni diritto di gestire la ricostruzione come ne senti il bisogno.
Ma può essere insostenibile il pensiero che quello che hai fatto non smetterà mai di fare soffrire l'altro, viene voglia di fuggire.


----------



## Sabina (10 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i figli.
> La parola tradimento ti fa sempre salire il sangue agli occhi. Allora per provare a spiegarti il mio punto di vista, simile a quello di tanti utenti, immagina una situazione in cui i due coniugi si separano ma in cui non c'è stato nessun tradimento.
> Eppure, ci sono tanti modi per farsi del male a vicenda, e questi due coniugi, ovviamente, non si sopportano più. Che accadrebbe ai figli se moglie e marito si sentissero in diritto di dire loro tutti i torti che hanno percepito dall'altro?
> "Vostra madre è una egoista incurante" "Vostro padre è uno stronzo incazzoso" e via dicendo.
> ...


Esistono di quelle situazioni familiari... 

Io stessa avrei preferito genitori separati piuttosto che periodi di silenzi pesanti che si tagliavano col coltello.... mio padre arrabbiato con mia madre che diventava freddo anche con me. Ma quando diventi "grande" poi capisci tante cose, e anche che le strade "più semplici" non sono sempre le più giuste.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Nausicaa, mi piace quello che scrivi, mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo e sento con te una certa affinità. Mi piacerebbe che rispondessi a qualcosa che ho chiesto anche a mio marito, ma ormai non posso più. Dice che parlare ancora del passato ci fa solo male e si rifiuta categoricamente. Mi sembra di capire che tu hai molto amato tuo marito, poi le cose si sono complicate e c'è stato un tradimento che le ha fatte finire definitivamente. Arrivo al punto, puoi spiegarmi come si può andare così oltre? Mentre tradivi, cioè, proprio nei momenti che passavi con l'altro , tuo marito in quale parte della testa lo tenevi nascosto e come lo tenevi nascosto? ( Scusa Nausicaa, davvero non c'è critica,nè giudizio nelle mie parole, è solo che queste stesse domande fatte anche a mio marito non hanno dato risposte esaurienti. Ho tanto bisogno di capire come si fa, come si può) Grazie


Provo a risponderti io. Quando ho tradito mio marito, nel momento in cui ho conosciuto l'altro non avevo la sensazione di attraversare una crisi con mio marito. Anzi ero convinta che tutto andasse bene.
L'uomo che ho incontrato mi ha travolto e io ho fatto la scelta di lasciarmi travolgere.
Chiedi dove tenevo nascosto mio marito? Da nessuna parte. Semplicemente quando stavo con l'altro mio marito non esisteva. Esistevo solo io, solo noi. Brutto, egoistico, assolutamente si ma questa era la realtà.
Poi quando tornavo a casa smetteva di esistere l'altro e io tornavo ad essere quella di sempre.
Credo che sia un meccanismo di difesa per autoassolversi per non ascoltare i sensi di colpa.
Non so se ti sono stata d'aiuto ma se vuoi chiedere altro sono qui.


----------



## melania (10 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non posso esserti molto d'aiuto, perchè quando è successo il fattaccio, mio marito non era più nella testa e nel cuore, non l'amavo più, e avevo già pianto tutte le mie lacrime al riguardo. Come si può andare così oltre, ancora non lo so. Sto pensando che io e lui non abbiamo in realtà mai avuto una chance. Quando finalmente abbiamo cominciato a parlare, *dopo*, mi sono resa conto che ci eravamo entrambi costruiti delle illusioni su cosa l'altro desiderasse e volesse e pensasse. Il male che ho sentito vedendo che non ero riuscita a renderlo felice, nonostante ci avessi provato con tutte le mie forze... vabè, ormai è andata.
> Però una cosa posso dirtela.
> A parte che ci sono altri utenti che ti potranno dire che sì, è possibile tradire e amare il proprio compagno.
> Comunque. Fa male la consapevolezza di aver fatto soffrire l'altro. Il pensiero, stanne certa, viene a tuo marito, e spesso, e sono sicura che quando gli si presenta cerca di scacciarlo via, perchè lo schiaccia. Lo capisco quando dice che non ne vuole parlare. Il suo torto se lo porterà sempre dietro, come tu purtroppo continuerai a patirne le conseguenze.
> ...


O di morire, come spesso succede a lui.
Grazie


----------



## melania (10 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti io. Quando ho tradito mio marito, nel momento in cui ho conosciuto l'altro non avevo la sensazione di attraversare una crisi con mio marito. Anzi ero convinta che tutto andasse bene.
> L'uomo che ho incontrato mi ha travolto e io ho fatto la scelta di lasciarmi travolgere.
> Chiedi dove tenevo nascosto mio marito? Da nessuna parte. Semplicemente quando stavo con l'altro mio marito non esisteva. Esistevo solo io, solo noi. Brutto, egoistico, assolutamente si ma questa era la realtà.
> Poi quando tornavo a casa smetteva di esistere l'altro e io tornavo ad essere quella di sempre.
> ...


Mi sei stata d'aiuto, sì, ma mi hai fatto anche rabbrividire. Tu amavi tuo marito e riuscivi escluderlo completamente dalla tua testa, dal tuo cuore. Come se fosse morto. Anch'io ero morta per il mio uomo. Ma noi, tuo marito e io, anche, eravamo vivi. Vorrei dirti che capisco, ma non posso. Grazie, comunque


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Mi sei stata d'aiuto, sì, ma mi hai fatto anche rabbrividire. Tu amavi tuo marito e riuscivi escluderlo completamente dalla tua testa, dal tuo cuore. Come se fosse morto. Anch'io ero morta per il mio uomo. Ma noi, tuo marito e io, anche, eravamo vivi. Vorrei dirti che capisco, ma non posso. Grazie, comunque


Credo sia assolutamente normale che tu non riesca a capire. 
Credo che nessuno possa capire, perchè ognuno di noi reagisce in un modo diverso davanti alla medesima situazione.
In bocca al lupo. Da quello che ho letto sei una donna forte e spero tu riesca a ricostruire il tuo matrimonio


----------



## Daniel75 (10 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> senti, rispetto a questo benedetto giorno X, io vorrei farti venire due dubbi (se ti possono essere utili, se no fai finta di niente).
> 1. ma sei sicuro che andare a letto con una persona faccia capire se se ne è innamorati? nella mia esperienza facendo sesso si capisce, appunto, se ci si rova bene a fare sesso. e bon.
> 2. ma se anche capissi di esserne innamorato, questo ti sarebbe sufficiente per decidere di rmpere una relazione? gli innamoramenti ogni tanto capitano... non è automatico che la cosa migliore sia coltivarli, o seguirli...
> 
> e 3... sì lo so, erano 2 ma ti propongo anche il 3. non è che stai ammantando di sentimentalismi e non so che altro una normalissima voglia di portarti a letto la persona che ti piace?


1. si, forse sbaglio, e' la prima volta che mi succede in vita mia una cosa cosi', ma ho la presunzione di saper scindere l'attrazione fisica da quella sentimentale, per tutto cio' che succedera', e come succedera', prima, durante e dopo.
2. no, onestamente no. e non mi era mai capitato di innamorarmi di una ragazza mentro ero fidanzato o sposato, nemmeno a 18 anni e con gli ormoni grandi come tacchini. Ma saprei in che direzione andare. Se poi quella direzione mi portera' sul bordo dell'abisso per l'inferno o in paradiso non mi e' dato saperlo, ma saro' stato onesto e coerente con me stesso e con la persona che amo.
3. si, la prima, no, la seconda. non ho mero fine sessuale (altrimenti credimi, di signorine ben disposte con cui sfogarsi due ore ne avrei trovate e evitavo tutto questo casino). il mio dubbio e' proprio capire se amo lei o l'idea che ho di lei...



			
				contepinceton ha detto:
			
		

> Ma lascia che provi no?
> Mica è detto che vada bene eh?
> Magari gli salta addosso, quel fenomeno, molto triste, dell'estraneità al suo corpo e al suo essere...
> Magari viene colto dall'ansia da prestazion
> ...


Ma ... allora !! conte !! Tie'!
Sono gia' agitato di mio da morire per domani... 



			
				passante ha detto:
			
		

> ma poi che cosa vuol dire essere innamorati? essere drogati di una persona? vederla ovunque, averne bisogno in ogni momento, desiderarla, volerla, esserne invasi? sentirsi felici quando la si incrocia anche solo per un momenento, o si sente al telefono?


Si, descrizione perfetta al 100%, non avrei potuto fare meglio...


----------



## Daniel75 (10 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti io. Quando ho tradito mio marito, nel momento in cui ho conosciuto l'altro non avevo la sensazione di attraversare una crisi con mio marito. Anzi ero convinta che tutto andasse bene.
> L'uomo che ho incontrato mi ha travolto e io ho fatto la scelta di lasciarmi travolgere.
> Chiedi dove tenevo nascosto mio marito? Da nessuna parte. Semplicemente quando stavo con l'altro mio marito non esisteva. Esistevo solo io, solo noi. Brutto, egoistico, assolutamente si ma questa era la realtà. ...
> Credo che sia un meccanismo di difesa per autoassolversi per non ascoltare i sensi di colpa.


Stessa cosa succede anche a me, con l'unica variante che tornando a casa solo "esternamente" sono indentico a quello di sempre, dentro mi sento un altro...
Penso che si possa capire solo se ci passi o ci sei passata. Due mesi fa ti avrei detto che era impossibile...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Mi sei stata d'aiuto, sì, ma mi hai fatto anche rabbrividire. Tu amavi tuo marito e riuscivi escluderlo completamente dalla tua testa, dal tuo cuore. Come se fosse morto. Anch'io ero morta per il mio uomo. Ma noi, tuo marito e io, anche, eravamo vivi. Vorrei dirti che capisco, ma non posso. Grazie, comunque


mio marito mi disse che mi aveva cancellata

lo disse di getto
in un momento in cui ancora non sapevamo cosa avremmo fatto

a posteriori, mi sembra di poter dire che ci ha messo parecchio a cancellarmi
mesi in cui ha eliminato dai suoi pensieri tutto ciò che di positivo vedeva in me, esaltato i miei difetti e fatto diventare tali anche quelli che prima considerava pregi
quando questo processo è stato a buon punto c'è andato a letto
nel giro di poco si è detto innamorato
in certi momenti ero anche per lui ciò che ero per lei: un ostacolo
solo che non riusciva a saltarmi
allora si è deciso che l'ostacolo doveva farsi da parte


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa succede anche a me, con l'unica variante che tornando a casa solo "esternamente" sono indentico a quello di sempre, *dentro mi sento un altro*...
> Penso che si possa capire solo se ci passi o ci sei passata. Due mesi fa ti avrei detto che era impossibile...


Ti senti un altro o ti senti te stesso? 
Hai mai pensato a questo?


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa succede anche a me, con l'unica variante che tornando a casa solo "esternamente" sono indentico a quello di sempre, dentro mi sento un altro...
> Penso che si possa capire solo se ci passi o ci sei passata. Due mesi fa ti avrei detto che era impossibile...


 guarda....non so perchè sto per dire questa cosa (forse oggi sono posseduta).....cmq siccome mi sembri davvero sincero (bò io vado a sensazioni) ti dico che forse è il caso che ti lasci andare e cerchi di capire sul serio quello che provi per questa donna....

vedi io ho convissuto per quasi 7 anni con il mio ex compagno....e tralasciando il fatto che lui mi ha tradita più di una volta...ti dico che nell'ultima "occasione" lui si è innamorato di questa donna...e ora vivono insieme...quindi al di la della sofferenza che si possa provare (perchè ti giuro che io sono stata da cani) il coniglio che mi sento di darti adesso è di cercare di capire davvero cosa provi per questa donna e se il sentimento che provi va oltre quello che provi per tua moglie...


----------



## Daniel75 (10 Marzo 2011)

Simy, si, sincero assolutamente si. Ci mancherebbe ancora che dico bugie alle uniche persone con cui mi confido e che possono consigliarmi.. sarebbe controproducente...
Grazie per la tua sincerita' e grazie per la speranza. So che le possibilita' che tutto finisca in 'vissero felici e contenti' sono poche, ma sapere che cmq di possibilita' ce ne sono mi fa stare bene.

Farfalla... hai ragione. Io so solo di essere molto diverso tra 3 mesi fa e oggi. Forse prima mi adeguavo ad una situazione che non mi piaceva ed ero "costretto" in un ruolo che non era il mio, ora voglio essere felice, egoista forse, ma finalmente felice come non lo ero da tempo. Ti direi che il vero 'io' e' quello di adesso, ma non mi riconosco a pensare ad una ragazza ogni istante della giornata, a star tanto bene quando la vedi quanto male appena te ne separi... non mi succedeva in modo cosi' forte nemmeno da ragazzino... e mi sento stupido, io.. sempre sicuro, preciso, razionale, logico...


----------



## Sabina (10 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti io. Quando ho tradito mio marito, nel momento in cui ho conosciuto l'altro non avevo la sensazione di attraversare una crisi con mio marito. Anzi ero convinta che tutto andasse bene.
> L'uomo che ho incontrato mi ha travolto e io ho fatto la scelta di lasciarmi travolgere.
> Chiedi dove tenevo nascosto mio marito? Da nessuna parte. Semplicemente quando stavo con l'altro mio marito non esisteva. Esistevo solo io, solo noi. Brutto, egoistico, assolutamente si ma questa era la realtà.
> Poi quando tornavo a casa smetteva di esistere l'altro e io tornavo ad essere quella di sempre.
> ...


Anche per me e' la stessa cosa...


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Simy, si, sincero assolutamente si. Ci mancherebbe ancora che dico bugie alle uniche persone con cui mi confido e che possono consigliarmi.. sarebbe controproducente...
> Grazie per la tua sincerita' e grazie per la speranza. So che le possibilita' che tutto finisca in 'vissero felici e contenti' sono poche, ma sapere che cmq di possibilita' ce ne sono mi fa stare bene.
> 
> Farfalla... hai ragione. Io so solo di essere molto diverso tra 3 mesi fa e oggi. Forse prima mi adeguavo ad una situazione che non mi piaceva ed ero "costretto" in un ruolo che non era il mio, ora voglio essere felice, egoista forse, ma finalmente felice come non lo ero da tempo. Ti direi che il vero 'io' e' quello di adesso, ma non mi riconosco a pensare ad una ragazza ogni istante della giornata, a star tanto bene quando la vedi quanto male appena te ne separi... non mi succedeva in modo cosi' forte nemmeno da ragazzino... e mi sento stupido, io.. sempre sicuro, preciso, razionale, logico...


 daniel io dalla mia esperienza ho imparato uno cosa...nella vita MAI DIRE MAI....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Simy, si, sincero assolutamente si. Ci mancherebbe ancora che dico bugie alle uniche persone con cui mi confido e che possono consigliarmi.. sarebbe controproducente...
> Grazie per la tua sincerita' e grazie per la speranza. So che le possibilita' che tutto finisca in 'vissero felici e contenti' sono poche, ma sapere che cmq di possibilita' ce ne sono mi fa stare bene.
> 
> Farfalla... hai ragione. Io so solo di essere molto diverso tra 3 mesi fa e oggi. Forse prima mi adeguavo ad una situazione che non mi piaceva ed ero "costretto" in un ruolo che non era il mio, ora voglio essere felice, egoista forse, ma finalmente felice come non lo ero da tempo. Ti direi *che il vero 'io' e' quello di adesso*, ma non mi riconosco a pensare ad una ragazza ogni istante della giornata, a star tanto bene quando la vedi quanto male appena te ne separi... non mi succedeva in modo cosi' forte nemmeno da ragazzino... e mi sento stupido, io.. sempre sicuro, preciso, razionale, logico...


Lavora su questo. 
Lavora su te stesso, può non essere facile scoprire qualcosa di te che tenevi sopito ma lo devi fare per il tuo bene. Poi credo che tutto verrà in maniera molto naturale.
Il mio è solo un consiglio. Mi ritrovo molto in quello che stai vivendo proprio perchè ci sono passata e anch'io sto facendo questo percorso.
Lei può essere un tramite per farti conoscere e capire cose di te che per qualche motivo incoscio tenevi sotterrate.
Mi rendo conto però che tu sei ancora nel pieno delle emozioni e se ti getterai in questa storia il peggio/meglio deve ancora venire.
Io sono riuscita ad analizzare per me stessa (c'è ancora molto da fare) dopo che la mia relazione si è conclusa


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti io. Quando ho tradito mio marito, nel momento in cui ho conosciuto l'altro non avevo la sensazione di attraversare una crisi con mio marito. Anzi ero convinta che tutto andasse bene.
> L'uomo che ho incontrato mi ha travolto e io ho fatto la scelta di lasciarmi travolgere.
> Chiedi dove tenevo nascosto mio marito? Da nessuna parte. Semplicemente quando stavo con l'altro mio marito non esisteva. Esistevo solo io, solo noi. Brutto, egoistico, assolutamente si ma questa era la realtà.
> Poi quando tornavo a casa smetteva di esistere l'altro e io tornavo ad essere quella di sempre.
> ...


*Una sorta di interruttore = In e Off*








​


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa succede anche a me, con l'unica variante che tornando a casa solo "esternamente" sono indentico a quello di sempre, dentro mi sento un altro...
> Penso che si possa capire solo se ci passi o ci sei passata. Due mesi fa ti avrei detto che era impossibile...



*Anche a te interruttore In e Off


*




​


----------



## melania (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mio marito mi disse che mi aveva cancellata
> 
> lo disse di getto
> in un momento in cui ancora non sapevamo cosa avremmo fatto
> ...


Amore...è sconvolgente, davvero.


----------



## oceansize (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> 1. si, forse sbaglio, e' la prima volta che mi succede in vita mia una cosa cosi', ma ho la presunzione di saper scindere l'attrazione fisica da quella sentimentale, per tutto cio' che succedera', e come succedera', prima, durante e dopo.
> 2. no, onestamente no. e non mi era mai capitato di innamorarmi di una ragazza mentro ero fidanzato o sposato, nemmeno a 18 anni e con gli ormoni grandi come tacchini. Ma saprei in che direzione andare. Se poi quella direzione mi portera' sul bordo dell'abisso per l'inferno o in paradiso non mi e' dato saperlo, ma saro' stato *onesto e coerente* con me stesso e con la persona che amo.
> 3. si, la prima, no, la seconda. non ho mero fine sessuale (altrimenti credimi, di signorine ben disposte con cui sfogarsi due ore ne avrei trovate e evitavo tutto questo casino). il mio dubbio e' proprio capire se amo lei o l'idea che ho di lei...


ciao, scrivo solo poche righe ma vorrei intanto che mi spiegassi le parole che ho grassettato.
Per il resto io sono stata al posto della tua ragazza, il mio ex e l'altra innamorati come due ragazzini alla prima cotta (l'innamoramento è questo); e i rispettivi partner messi in un angolo per viversi il grande amore. 
anche lui aveva in programma di viversi questa storia, di lasciarsi travolgere e vedere come sarebbe andata, tenendo ovviamente per buona l'opzione "una ragazza cmq ce l'ho". 
poi i piani si sono complicati ma il risultato è lo stesso che ti auguri tu: due coppie che saltano per formarne una nuova.
e sai che ti dico? 
spero davvero che questo succeda, perlomeno ci saranno due persone felici e altre due che potranno liberamente scegliere per il loro futuro.

però fammi un favore: non rimanere troppo a riflettere cercando di capire cosa vuoi e chi vuoi, c'è sempre la tua compagna ignara di tutto a casa, abbi un briciolo di rispetto.


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ciao, scrivo solo poche righe ma vorrei intanto che mi spiegassi le parole che ho grassettato.
> Per il resto io sono stata al posto della tua ragazza, il mio ex e l'altra innamorati come due ragazzini alla prima cotta (l'innamoramento è questo); e i rispettivi partner messi in un angolo per viversi il grande amore.
> anche lui aveva in programma di viversi questa storia, di lasciarsi travolgere e vedere come sarebbe andata, tenendo ovviamente per buona l'opzione "una ragazza cmq ce l'ho".
> poi i piani si sono complicati ma il risultato è lo stesso che ti auguri tu: due coppie che saltano per formarne una nuova.
> ...


MAH! ... anche cosi per me e' una situazione di comodo, una mossa stuta da "paraculo"  se con la "straniera" (chiamiamola cosi) si accorge che non e' "ammore" ritorna sui suoi passi? 

Con quale faccia poi? ... lei "l'ignara" non sa e, forse non lo sapra' mai, ma lui si, sa cosa ha fatto ... che fa ingoia il rospo e va avanti? ... fino alla prossima fermata del tram? :singleeye:

Non e' bello per nessuno fare da ruota di scorta, non e' Onesto :ira:


----------



## oceansize (10 Marzo 2011)

certo marì lo so, vuoi che non lo sappia? per questo gli ho fatto questo augurio. pensavo più che altro a sua moglie. meglio una possibilità di rifarsi una vita che un marito tornato solo per comodo senza una vera analisi di se stesso e dei problemi con lei. ma questo è quello che preferirei io, non posso sapere cosa preferirebbe in caso la moglie 

intanto lui scrive qui, ha la testa altrove, ma magari ci rifletterà. però deve sapere che non sarà indolore, da nessun lato si guardi la storia. i conti con se stesso prima o poi dovrà farli.

oppure potrà tenersi moglie e amante (che anche lei si sentirà a un bivio e non è detto che abbia la forza\voglia di fare il passo)
col tempo i sensi di colpa spariranno, attiverà l'interruttore e vissero tutti felici e contenti. no?


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> certo marì lo so, vuoi che non lo sappia? per questo gli ho fatto questo augurio. pensavo più che altro a sua moglie. meglio una possibilità di rifarsi una vita che un marito tornato solo per comodo senza una vera analisi di se stesso e dei problemi con lei. ma questo è quello che preferirei io, non posso sapere cosa preferirebbe in caso la moglie
> 
> intanto lui scrive qui, ha la testa altrove, ma magari ci rifletterà. però deve sapere che non sarà indolore, da nessun lato si guardi la storia. i conti con se stesso prima o poi dovrà farli.
> 
> ...


 guarda io a sensazione non penso sia un tipo che vuole tenersi moglie e amante... 
ma sono d'accordo sul fatton che comunque qualcuno si farà male...e che deve decidere in fretta cosa vuole fare per rispetto di tutti....


----------



## oceansize (10 Marzo 2011)

citando un'utente del vecchio forum a naso:

"i sentimenti non sono mai una colpa, ma come li si affronta è una responsabilità"

per simy: non avevi detto mai dire mai? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> certo marì lo so, vuoi che non lo sappia? per questo gli ho fatto questo augurio. pensavo più che altro a sua moglie. meglio una possibilità di rifarsi una vita che un marito tornato solo per comodo senza una vera analisi di se stesso e dei problemi con lei. ma questo è quello che preferirei io, non posso sapere cosa preferirebbe in caso la moglie
> 
> intanto lui scrive qui, ha la testa altrove, ma magari ci rifletterà. però deve sapere che non sarà indolore, da nessun lato si guardi la storia. i conti con se stesso prima o poi dovrà farli.
> 
> ...


Ho il sospetto che cosi andra' a finire :singleeye: .


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto che cosi andra' a finire :singleeye: .



Non mi sembra il tipo....


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi sembra il tipo....


Io non glielo auguro, speriamo di no.


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> citando un'utente del vecchio forum a naso:
> 
> "i sentimenti non sono mai una colpa, ma come li si affronta è una responsabilità"
> 
> per simy: non avevi detto mai dire mai? :carneval:


 infatti...mai dire mai...
ma io rispondevo al fatto di tenere moglie e amante...e dicevo che non mi sembra il tipo
per il resto anche io gli ho già detto più volte che deve fare una scelta però se davvero si fosse innamorato di questa donna cosa dovrebbe fare??? continuare a mentire con la moglie? quindi ripeto nella vita non si può mai dire mai...non possiamo sapere come andranno le cose.


----------



## Daniel75 (10 Marzo 2011)

Alcune news.
La news e' che non ci vediamo domani, ma stasera. Mi manca e, per fortuna, le manco troppo per aspettare ancora e far di corsa domani.
Ci si vede in un posto a meta' strada, cena romantica, passeggiata (al freddo, ma e' un dettaglio) e camera in albergo di montagna (1 ora da qui). Colazione e mattina insieme poi io parto per l'estero 3 giorni...


Per rispondere ai punti prima, non mi sento di chiudere io un matrimonio solo per quella che puo' essere un'infatuazione passeggera, o, per dirla come qualcuno, un flashback dell'adolescenza.
Io al momento non ho sensi di colpa, non perche' sia freddo, stronzo o irrispettoso, ma perche' io so di aver provato a ricucire il rapporto con tutte le mie forze.
Due anni di tentativi, due anni di carinerie e gentilezze che venivano dal cuore e che irrimidiabilmente venivano buttati nel cesso senza un briciolo di spiegazione e con delle scuse sempre tardive... Ero stufo di addormentarmi con le lacrime agli occhi dal nervoso... il rispetto va anche guadagnato e mantenuto. 
Poi, come dice Daniele, tutti i traditori si autogiustificano, ma in cuor mio io so che la colpa non sta' (almeno stavolta) tutta da una parte e non mi sento in colpa a voler aspettare ed essere sicuro prima di riniziare tutto da capo.
L'onesta' e la coerenza che mi chiedevi di spiegare sono quelle con me stesso (nulla di buono potra' mai arrivare se mento a me stesso). Non posso amare una persona e tornare a casa fingendo di amarne un'altra, o meglio non posso piu'...


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Alcune news.
> La news e' che non ci vediamo domani, ma stasera. Mi manca e, per fortuna, le manco troppo per aspettare ancora e far di corsa domani.
> Ci si vede in un posto a meta' strada, cena romantica, passeggiata (al freddo, ma e' un dettaglio) e camera in albergo di montagna (1 ora da qui). Colazione e mattina insieme poi io parto per l'estero 3 giorni...
> 
> ...





*EVVVVVAI!

Alla faccia di tua moglie!!!

:up:




































*






*Si nota che sono ironica?*  ​


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Alcune news.
> La news e' che non ci vediamo domani, ma stasera. Mi manca e, per fortuna, le manco troppo per aspettare ancora e far di corsa domani.
> Ci si vede in un posto a meta' strada, cena romantica, passeggiata (al freddo, ma e' un dettaglio) e camera in albergo di montagna (1 ora da qui). Colazione e mattina insieme poi io parto per l'estero 3 giorni...
> 
> ...


 guarda le parti evidenziate...soprattutto quella in rosso....
mi sa che il tuo matrimonio è finito da un pezzo.....questa ragazza è lo "scossone" finale che ti ha fatto davvero capire alcune cose....

....in bocca al lupo per stasera...


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *EVVVVVAI!*​
> 
> *Alla faccia di tua moglie!!!*​
> *:up:*​
> ...


 si nota si nota.... :corna:


----------



## Daniel75 (10 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si nota si nota....


Daaai, e' triste l'icona 
Voi continuate a vederla solo dal suo punto di vista, amen, del resto ho iniziato il thread qui proprio per avere tutti i pareri.

Crepi il lupo per stasera.. ehm.. eri sincera vero ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Daaai, e' triste l'icona
> Voi continuate a vederla solo dal suo punto di vista, amen, del resto ho iniziato il thread qui proprio per avere tutti i pareri.
> 
> Crepi il lupo per stasera.. ehm.. eri sincera vero ?


scusa ma perché tua moglie ti tratta così?
che spiegazioni ti dà?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Alcune news.
> La news e' che non ci vediamo domani, ma stasera. Mi manca e, per fortuna, le manco troppo per aspettare ancora e far di corsa domani.
> Ci si vede in un posto a meta' strada, cena romantica, passeggiata (al freddo, ma e' un dettaglio) e camera in albergo di montagna (1 ora da qui). Colazione e mattina insieme poi io parto per l'estero 3 giorni...
> 
> ...


Una cosa però ti vorrei dire...

Sono certa che tu pensi di avere fatto tutto il possibile per il vostro matrimonio, ti credo davvero. 
E però, quando arriverai al punto con tua moglie, probabilmente ti stupirai di quante cose lei pure ha da recriminare, e di quanti suoi tentativi sono finiti nel vuoto, senza che tu te ne accorgessi. E ti si spezzerà il cuore a pensare che forse, se aveste saputo prima, chissà...
So anche che è difficile guardare in faccia la realtà senza un elemento nuovo che viene da fuori -un nuovo amore o infatuazione o rapporto sessuale singolo che sia- ma ti dispiacerà se alla fine la conclusione della tua vita con tua moglie dovesse avvenire a causa di questo elemento, e non per una decisione solo vostra, tua e di tua moglie intendo.
Ho evidenziato una cosa... perchè non sai quanto dolore darai a tua moglie qualora scoprisse il tuo tradimento. 
Se il tuo matrimonio non va, potrebbe essere il caso di pensare di chiuderlo anche prima di pensare di ricominciare con un'altra persona.
Ma mi rendo conto che ormai è tardi.


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Daaai, e' triste l'icona
> Voi continuate a vederla solo dal suo punto di vista, amen, del resto ho iniziato il thread qui proprio per avere tutti i pareri.
> 
> Crepi il lupo per stasera.. ehm.. eri sincera vero ?


 ma si che ero sincera!! dai che stavo scherzando.,.....era per sdrammatizzare! che sei teso come una corda di violino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mexican:


----------



## Daniel75 (10 Marzo 2011)

Simy... grazie e' che ehm... si.. sono teso.. e poi ormai ho la scalogna del Conte che ha gufato... :diffi:

Nausicaa.. hai scritto cose che fanno pensare molto e hai ragione su tutto e questo mi fa stare male  
So che penserete 'guarda che stronzo.. sta male lui... pensa lei... etc etc'. Ma cio' non toglie che ci sto' male da cane cmq...

Quintina.. estorcendo con le pinze le parole, dice che non sta bene, va malissimo sul lavoro e ha problemi in famiglia.. tutto vero, ma per quanto faccio e' sempre arrabbiata per tutto, io che l'ho conosciuta con un sorriso da orecchio a orecchio.. fa male. Le dico che siamo in due e risolviamo i problemi in due, ma niente, lunghi silenzi, scrollate di spalle e una schiena che si allontana... il sesso (vero, fatto con passione e non per dovere) e' un lontano ricordo. Le ho chiesto mille volte se il problema sono io, che mi facevo da parte, ho proposto di andare dallo psicologo (tutti e due) ma dice sempre di no, anzi, piange e si scusa per come mi tratta, che sono l'unica sua salvezza (no comment please), ma il giorno dopo torna tutto come prima... in un loop che dura da troppo...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Amore...è sconvolgente, davvero.


sì
e questa consapevolezza mi è costata molto 
ed è arrivata molto dopo che l'ostacolo ha rifiutato di farsi da parte


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Simy... grazie e' che ehm... si.. sono teso.. e poi ormai ho la scalogna del Conte che ha gufato... :diffi:
> 
> Nausicaa.. hai scritto cose che fanno pensare molto e hai ragione su tutto e questo mi fa stare male
> So che penserete 'guarda che stronzo.. sta male lui... pensa lei... etc etc'. Ma cio' non toglie che ci sto' male da cane cmq...
> ...


 guarda davvero mi dispiace....perchè leggendo queste cose mi sembra di rivivere il mio rapporto...dove però era lui a comportarsi cosi...ma lui lo faceva perchè c'era già l'altra... 

ps. tranquillo nessuna scalogna dal Conte! :up:


----------



## passante (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, descrizione perfetta al 100%, non avrei potuto fare meglio...


ah... e tu non preferisci 10 anni di lavatrici, eh? e va bè. che ti devo dire. speriamo che ci sia meno dolore possibile.


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Alcune news.
> La news e' che non ci vediamo domani, ma stasera. Mi manca e, per fortuna, le manco troppo per aspettare ancora e far di corsa domani.
> Ci si vede in un posto a meta' strada, cena romantica, passeggiata (al freddo, ma e' un dettaglio) e camera in albergo di montagna (1 ora da qui). Colazione e mattina insieme poi io parto per l'estero 3 giorni...
> 
> ...


Scusa Daniel, ma tu non _ti senti di chiudere io un matrimonio solo per quella che puo' essere un'infatuazione passeggera_, eh va bene, ok...
Ma mettiamo il caso che questa sia davvero un'infatuazione passeggera, che fai? Rimani comunque con tua moglie con questi chiari di luna?

Da quello che hai descritto (ti sei stancato di cercare di ricucire, non hai sensi di colpa, ecc), ma che aspetti a separati (a prescindere dalla presenza dell'altra)?  
Che ti frega di come andrà con l'altra? Dovrebbe essere, per te, una liberazione a prescindere, o no?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa Daniel, ma tu non _ti senti di chiudere io un matrimonio solo per quella che puo' essere un'infatuazione passeggera_, eh va bene, ok...
> Ma mettiamo il caso che questa sia davvero un'infatuazione passeggera, che fai? Rimani comunque con tua moglie con questi chiari di luna?
> 
> Da quello che hai descritto (ti sei stancato di cercare di ricucire, non hai sensi di colpa, ecc), ma che aspetti a separati (a prescindere dalla presenza dell'altra)?
> Che ti frega di come andrà con l'altra? Dovrebbe essere, per te, una liberazione a prescindere, o no?


forse sta prendendo una via traversa



> "non mi sento di chiudere *io* un matrimonio solo per quella che può essere un'infatuazione passeggera"


ma (forse) se la moglie venisse a sapere 
e chiudesse lei il matrimonio gli potrebbe andar bene (crede lui)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Alcune news.
> La news e' che non ci vediamo domani, ma stasera. Mi manca e, per fortuna, le manco troppo per aspettare ancora e far di corsa domani.
> Ci si vede in un posto a meta' strada, cena romantica, passeggiata (al freddo, ma e' un dettaglio) e camera in albergo di montagna (1 ora da qui). Colazione e mattina insieme poi io parto per l'estero 3 giorni...
> 
> ...


 
eh, ma lo stai facendo...  vedi il rosso


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, ma lo stai facendo... vedi il rosso


inzenzibbile!

son 4 settimane che si baciano
a lui manca lei 
a lei manca lui
stasera trombano
e lui proverà sensazioni mai provate

le loro menti canteranno
i loro corpi balleranno 
i loro destini si intrecceranno
e caxxi acidi saranno


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> inzenzibbile!
> 
> son 4 settimane che si baciano
> a lui manca lei
> ...



Immaginate se la forte "emozione" gli gioca un brutto scherzo  capita eh :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Immaginate se la forte "emozione" gli gioca un brutto scherzo  capita eh :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


maddai!

mica gli augurerei il tracollo del bigolo

mi sarei augurata che non si facesse tutte le solite menate di autogiustificazione preventiva


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> maddai!
> 
> mica gli augurerei il tracollo del bigolo
> 
> mi sarei augurata che non si facesse tutte le solite menate di autogiustificazione preventiva


Le forti emozioni fanno di questi giochi sai  :carneval:  il troppo desiderio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> inzenzibbile!
> 
> son 4 settimane che si baciano
> a lui manca lei
> ...


 
complimenti per la quartina a rima _basciata  _


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> inzenzibbile!
> 
> son 4 settimane che si baciano
> a lui manca lei
> ...


 
però. 

Ricordo la prima volta che tradii mio marito.
Ebbi un orgasmo stratosferico, e non me l'aspettavo.


lo so, non è un gran contributo alla discussione 

ma non pensai a un intreccio di destini
magari sono proprio inzenzibile


----------



## xfactor (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anvedi ics factor:singleeye:


----------



## Sabina (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però.
> 
> Ricordo la prima volta che tradii mio marito.
> Ebbi un orgasmo stratosferico, e non me l'aspettavo.
> ...


Per me fu un disastro... ma non a causa sua.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75;122012



Due anni di tentativi ha detto:
			
		

> NO Daniel...
> Messa così, hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
> Hai ragione...qui...
> Se le hai provate tutte...le hai provate tutte...
> Più ti leggo più mi ritrovo in tante cose che ho vissuto...davvero sai?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una cosa però ti vorrei dire...
> 
> Sono certa che tu pensi di avere fatto tutto il possibile per il vostro matrimonio, ti credo davvero.
> E però, quando arriverai al punto con tua moglie, probabilmente ti stupirai di quante cose lei pure ha da recriminare, e di quanti suoi tentativi sono finiti nel vuoto, senza che tu te ne accorgessi. E ti si spezzerà il cuore a pensare che forse, se aveste saputo prima, chissà...
> ...


Ecco anche qua una cosa te la dico.
Non mi sono affatto stupito, ma le ho detto: 
Quante occasioni io ti ho dato per parlare e tu hai taciuto?
Ora è troppo tardi.
Non mi va di parlare, non mi va di parlare, non mi va di parlare, adesso non è il momento, adesso non è il momento, adesso non è il momento, ora non posso, ora non posso, ora non posso, ora non me la sento, ora non me la sento...

Dopo è tardi.
Cosa fatta capo ha.

Quando è tardi...e mi sono stufato...oramai mi hai stufato...e quando mi sono stufato...sono stufo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Per me fu un disastro... ma non a causa sua.


Beata umanità...a volte sei così tenera...guarda...


----------



## passante (11 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


>


:rotfl:


----------



## passante (11 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però.
> 
> Ricordo la prima volta che tradii mio marito.
> Ebbi *un orgasmo stratosferico*, e non me l'aspettavo.
> ...


meno male. se te ne fossero venuti 25 prima ti sarebbero venute le doppie punte e poi caduti i capelli


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco anche qua una cosa te la dico.
> Non mi sono affatto stupito, ma le ho detto:
> Quante occasioni io ti ho dato per parlare e tu hai taciuto?
> Ora è troppo tardi.
> ...


Ogni storia è a sè. 
Come sai, io pure pensavo di averle tentate tutte, e anche adesso -sai che strano- tendo a vedere più responsabilità da parte sua.
Potrei tranquillamente fare mie le parole tue e di Daniel.
Ma sai... avevo una rabbia in corpo che urlava. Che mi divorava.
Aver riflettuto sulle sue difficoltà, sulle sue frustrazioni, sulla mia indisponibilità a vedere le sue paure, mi ha aiutato a superare quella rabbia, e il dolore che veniva da quella rabbia.
Almeno, ho potuto ritrovare se non l'amore almeno l'affetto per una persona che è stata tanta parte della mia vita, e che lo sarà sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ogni storia è a sè.
> Come sai, io pure pensavo di averle tentate tutte, e anche adesso -sai che strano- tendo a vedere più responsabilità da parte sua.
> Potrei tranquillamente fare mie le parole tue e di Daniel.
> Ma sai... avevo una rabbia in corpo che urlava. Che mi divorava.
> ...


Questo so che non verrà mai meno tra me e mia moglie.
Ora ho solo la seccatura di affrontare quel cazzo di tribunale...
La mia avvocata mi dice, che non riuscirò a buttarla in vacca...mi ha detto, conte, no, stavolta non ci riuscirai, e preparati che lo scenario sarà molto glaciale...per una volta nella vita non potrò essere munifico...
Ma come si dice: via il dente via il dolore.

Occhio non vede cuore non duole,
Coadura mai paura,
ecc..ecc..ecc..ccc

DARE E AVERE

So di non aver dato molto nella mia vita...

So di non aver dato molto ai miei amici,

ai miei fiii,

a mi mooo,

r'cane..

So di non aver dato molto nella mia vita..

So di non aver dato molto a chi invece mi ha dato molto

a chi mi ha amato e sorretto e aiutato.

So di non aver dato molto nella mia vita

Ma quel poco..

lo rivorrei indietro


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo so che non verrà mai meno tra me e mia moglie.
> Ora ho solo la seccatura di affrontare quel cazzo di tribunale...
> La mia avvocata mi dice, che non riuscirò a buttarla in vacca...mi ha detto, conte, no, stavolta non ci riuscirai, e preparati che lo scenario sarà molto glaciale...per una volta nella vita non potrò essere munifico...
> Ma come si dice: via il dente via il dolore.
> ...


E sai che io invece penso che avresti voluto poter dare di più? 
Certo posso sbagliarmi.


----------



## Luigi III (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi.
> Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
> Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> ...


 Tu sei attratto magicamente dalla voce della sirena e, se non ti fermi subito, farai la fine dei compagni di Ulisse. A quel punto e solo allora ti accorgerai che il canto melodioso dell'innamoramento celava una sciagura per te e soprattutto per la tua famiglia. Se vai fino in fondo, devi lasciare la tua consorte; ma vedrai che dopo, qualunque sia la tua decisione, anche la tua sirena non sarà più la donna perfetta che ora appare. Lo stesso vale per lei. Io ne ho passate di cotte e di crude e conosco a menadito l'inferno che scatena il tradimento, per cui non vorrei essere al tuo posto né a quello di tua moglie. Auguri e, se hai voglia, torna fra qualche tempo a raccontarci la piega che hanno preso gli eventi. Vuoi scommettere che finirà malissimo per tutti i protagonisti come in tutte le storie simili che sono narrate in questo forum?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E sai che io invece penso che avresti voluto poter dare di più?
> Certo posso sbagliarmi.


Si...
Ma penso che il mio dolore più grande sia questo...
Per quanto dai, non sei mai abbastanza...
Sta roba del non essere abbastanza...mi ha proprio sfiancato...

Poi mi sono detto...
Ohi, io sono così...
Se vado bene bene,
Altrimenti...amen..

Del resto, credimi, io grandi sforzi da parte sua, per adeguarsi a me, non li ho mai visti...

Ma sono stato un temerario...
Pensavo di riuscir a far volare le galline come falchi...
Sono stato molto un Don Chisciotte...

Ma la poesia non era mia, ma di Guzzanti

http://www.unamanolavalaltra.it/LiberaMente/poesie_Guzzanti.htm


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Tu sei attratto magicamente dalla voce della sirena e, se non ti fermi subito, farai la fine dei compagni di Ulisse. A quel punto e solo allora ti accorgerai che il canto melodioso dell'innamoramento celava una sciagura per te e soprattutto per la tua famiglia. Se vai fino in fondo, devi lasciare la tua consorte; ma vedrai che dopo, qualunque sia la tua decisione, anche la tua sirena non sarà più la donna perfetta che ora appare. Lo stesso vale per lei. Io ne ho passate di cotte e di crude e conosco a menadito l'inferno che scatena il tradimento, per cui non vorrei essere al tuo posto né a quello di tua moglie. Auguri e, se hai voglia, torna fra qualche tempo a raccontarci la piega che hanno preso gli eventi. Vuoi scommettere che finirà malissimo per tutti i protagonisti come in tutte le storie simili che sono narrate in questo forum?


Si...a meno che Daniel, non abbia il coraggio che ho avuto io, nel dire a lei, io mi vedo con un'altra donna, mi sono preso una scuffia per un'altra.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *1.* son cose diverse infatti, ma come hai letto (se hai letto) o puoi leggere (con minimo sforzo) la seconda non è necessariamente meno pesante della prima
> *2.* segnalale, se credi: d'altronde a te sfugge l'80% di ciò che vien scritto (e anche il senso di ciò che tu stesso scrivi :mrgreen e stai sempre a dire che è perchè c'hai tanto da fare, se sfugge qualcosa a qualcun altro non ti viene in mente che il motivo sia quello? no? se la risposta è no, forse è perchè quando lo dici di te è una boiata? (sì :mrgreen


 
C'e'chi puo'e chi non puo'....io puo'       gentil donna..dovresti saperlo
Tu non puoi...sbagliare io si'

ciao buona giornata Amoremio


----------



## Daniel75 (11 Marzo 2011)

sono rientrato adesso... da dove iniziare ?
La buonanima di mio nonno mi direbbe 'hai voluto la bicicletta ? ora pedali!"
Sapevo dall'inizio cosa rischiavo, non sapevo che anche io ci sarei stato cosi' male, e non mi rendo ancora conto di come e quando ho imboccato questa strada, lunga, tortuosa e pericolosa...
E' stato tutto praticamente perfetto, la cena, la serata, la notte... addormentarsi felice abbracciato ad una ragazza che ami e svegliarti all'alba ancora abbracciato a lei che ti stringe forte... questo e' il ricordo piu' bello a mente ancora 'calda' e che mi mancava da anni, tanti, troppi anni.
Lei sta male a sapere che sono via 3 giorni, io sto' male a sapere che lei stara' 3 giorni a casa, ma tant'e'... bicicletta.. pedali...
Tante emozioni, gioia, paura, dolore, si, anche quello. Non nascondo che nella notte mi sono visto e immaginato mia moglie da sola, l'avatar di Daniele che mi insultava, l'avatar del conte che gufava e tanti, mille pensieri, che svanivano a vedere il suo viso bello, felice e rilassato dormire sulla mia spalla...
Non ho possibilita' di sapere se lei era sincera su tutto, posso solo crederlo e sperarlo. le cose dette, in questo caso, valgono anche piu' delle cose fatte e se e' un sogno non ho voglia di svegliarmi.
Mi prendo questi giorni lontano da tutti e da tutto (non so se avro' internet e lavorero' 16 ore al giorno per tutto il weekend)...
A prescindere da come andra' con questa ragazza (e mi auguro bene, anche se le difficolta' non mancheranno) so che dovro' lasciare mia moglie.
Pochi capiranno il perche' ho dovuto aspettare per averne la certezza, forse nemmeno io lo capisco. Non le diro' cosa ho fatto ma le diro' la verita', l'amore e la passione sono finiti..
vale fare copia/incolla di quello che quotava Nausicaa del Conte ?
E' troppo tardi, qualunque cosa che succeda. Quando studiavo scienza all'universita' mi hanno spiegato che per alcune cose c'e' un punto di non ritorno... io l'ho passato.
Un giorno me ne pentiro' ? forse, non lo so, di sicuro in questo momento e' la scelta che reputo piu' giusta, non la piu' facile e nemmeno la piu' sicura... ripeto.. mi prendo 3 giorni proprio perche' a caldo non voglio fare nulla, in questo momento sono spaventato e preoccupato, mi trovo a piangere (non piu' dal nervoso almeno) come non mi succedeva da anni, ma devo cominciare a pedalare, controvento e in salita, sperando di raggiungere la vetta e di non cadere giu'...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> C'e'chi puo'e chi non puo'....io puo'       gentil donna..dovresti saperlo
> Tu non puoi...sbagliare io si'
> 
> ciao buona giornata Amoremio


Vero Lothar...
Noi uomini non siamo perfetti.
Per fortuna possiamo sbagliare...e perdonarci amabilmente..


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> sono rientrato adesso... da dove iniziare ?
> La buonanima di mio nonno mi direbbe 'hai voluto la bicicletta ? ora pedali!"
> Sapevo dall'inizio cosa rischiavo, non sapevo che anche io ci sarei stato cosi' male, e non mi rendo ancora conto di come e quando ho imboccato questa strada, lunga, tortuosa e pericolosa...
> E' stato tutto praticamente perfetto, la cena, la serata, la notte... addormentarsi felice abbracciato ad una ragazza che ami e svegliarti all'alba ancora abbracciato a lei che ti stringe forte... questo e' il ricordo piu' bello a mente ancora 'calda' e che mi mancava da anni, tanti, troppi anni.
> ...


 
Non avevo grandi dubbi sulla serata, non poteva andare diversamente.
Non so se ti ricordi ma ti avevo detto che lei avrebbe potuto essere il tramite per capire meglio te stesso, per conoscerti.
Forse è già successo, bene.
Adesso devi solo avere il coraggio di prendere la decisione giusta per te.
Io posso solo augurarti in bocca al lupo:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> sono rientrato adesso... da dove iniziare ?
> La buonanima di mio nonno mi direbbe 'hai voluto la bicicletta ? ora pedali!"
> Sapevo dall'inizio cosa rischiavo, non sapevo che anche io ci sarei stato cosi' male, e non mi rendo ancora conto di come e quando ho imboccato questa strada, lunga, tortuosa e pericolosa...
> E' stato tutto praticamente perfetto, la cena, la serata, la notte... addormentarsi felice abbracciato ad una ragazza che ami e svegliarti all'alba ancora abbracciato a lei che ti stringe forte... questo e' il ricordo piu' bello a mente ancora 'calda' e che mi mancava da anni, tanti, troppi anni.
> ...



Bè, era piuttosto probabile che sarebbe finita così...
Che dire? In bocca al lupo... e prenditi comunque "cura" di tua moglie.
Forse ti verrà da tirare fuori la rabbia degli ultimi anni, ti verrà da recriminare, da accusare, ma davvero, questo consiglio ascoltalo, quella rabbia lasciala da parte, di questo sì, ti giuro, ti pentiresti infinitamente.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, era piuttosto probabile che sarebbe finita così...
> Che dire? In bocca al lupo... e prenditi comunque "cura" di tua moglie.
> Forse ti verrà da tirare fuori la rabbia degli ultimi anni, ti verrà da recriminare, da accusare, ma davvero, questo consiglio ascoltalo, quella rabbia lasciala da parte, di questo sì, ti giuro, ti pentiresti infinitamente.


Ed aggiungo, impara a prenderle come un sacco da boxe, te le meriterai e dovrai subirle e quando ti sembrerà che sia poco....impara a stare zitto e striscare bene, perchè questo farà del bene a chi hai fatto del male. Poi lei si farà la sua vita. Però ricorda che l'amante in questione...bhe mi spiace per lei sicuramente qualcosa subirà da tua moglie e tu non dovrai dire nulla. (la mia ex si ritrovò mcon la moglie del tizio che le dava calci alla macchina).


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed aggiungo, impara a prenderle come un sacco da boxe, te le meriterai e dovrai subirle e quando ti sembrerà che sia poco....impara a stare zitto e striscare bene, perchè questo farà del bene a chi hai fatto del male. Poi lei si farà la sua vita. Però ricorda che l'amante in questione...bhe mi spiace per lei sicuramente qualcosa subirà da tua moglie e tu non dovrai dire nulla. (la mia ex si ritrovò mcon la moglie del tizio che le dava calci alla macchina).


Mica deve dire alla moglie che ha avuto un'amante. Anche perchè mi sembra di capire che sul futuro con questa donna non abbia preso nessuna decisione.
Quindi..........
riquoto Nausicaa


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mica deve dire alla moglie che ha avuto un'amante. Anche perchè mi sembra di capire che sul futuro con questa donna non abbia preso nessuna decisione.
> Quindi..........
> riquoto Nausicaa


Si ciao, ti lasci e subito dopo compare una stronzetta al suo fianco...è banale ed ovvio che sia stata l'amante e poi qualche ricerca le darebbe la certezza. Vuoi lasciare? Ok, ma sii sincero per le cazzate che hai fatto e chiedi perdono, perchè un poco di umiltà non guasta mai quando anche si lascia con colpa. Poi onestamente se si viene lasciati perchè si è traditi è anche meglio...tutto torna, mentre se lo si scopre dopo diventa tutto una merda.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mica deve dire alla moglie che ha avuto un'amante. Anche perchè mi sembra di capire che sul futuro con questa donna non abbia preso nessuna decisione.
> Quindi..........
> riquoto Nausicaa



Amo i gianduiotti, i cremini, e i cioccolatini frutti di mare, ma quelli originali 
Ah, anche il cioccolato Scorza! 

Se no, pure i Lindor...

Anche il Kinder...

Insomma, mi va bene tutto purchè ci sia cioccolato!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si ciao, ti lasci e subito dopo compare una stronzetta al suo fianco...è banale ed ovvio che sia stata l'amante e poi qualche ricerca le darebbe la certezza. Vuoi lasciare? Ok, ma sii sincero per le cazzate che hai fatto e chiedi perdono, perchè un poco di umiltà non guasta mai quando anche si lascia con colpa. *Poi onestamente se si viene lasciati perchè si è traditi è anche meglio...tutto torna, mentre se lo si scopre dopo diventa tutto una merda*.


Sinceramente preferirei che mio marito mi lasciasse perchè non mi ama più piuttosto che perchè si è innamorato di un'altra
Potevamo essere d'accordo su qualcosa, impossibile!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Amo i gianduiotti, i cremini, e i cioccolatini frutti di mare, ma quelli originali
> Ah, anche il cioccolato Scorza!
> 
> Se no, pure i Lindor...
> ...


O.T. Le palline di Lindor cioccolato bianco mandano in estasi!!!


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente preferirei che mio marito mi lasciasse perchè non mi ama più piuttosto che perchè si è innamorato di un'altra
> Potevamo essere d'accordo su qualcosa, impossibile!!


Si, ma se lo vedessi il giorno dopo con un'altra ti verrebbe il giusto dubbio e quando qualcuno visto che non state più insieme si farebbe uscire i complimenti per aver preso bene il tradimento...ecco, diciamolo ti incazzeresti il doppio.
Farfalla, per essere sicuri che un tradimento non venga mai scoperto bisogna essere invisibili, e poi uccidere l'amante...direi improbabile, quindi permangono troppe prove, magari piccole, ma se io le ho scoperte per due volte consecutive con due ragazze totalmente diverse...si vede che esistono.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Le palline di Lindor cioccolato bianco mandano in estasi!!!


No, il cioccolato bianco no.... te lo lascio! (ma in cambio mi tengo hugh laurie )


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Mica deve dire alla moglie che ha avuto un'amante. *Anche perchè mi sembra di capire che sul futuro con questa donna non abbia preso nessuna decisione.
> Quindi..........
> riquoto Nausicaa


quoto


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Amo i gianduiotti, i cremini, *e i cioccolatini frutti di mare,* ma quelli originali
> Ah, anche il cioccolato Scorza!
> 
> Se no, pure i Lindor...
> ...


Cosa fossero questi??


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, il cioccolato bianco no.... te lo lascio! (ma in cambio mi tengo hugh laurie )


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Le palline di Lindor cioccolato bianco mandano in estasi!!!


a me datemi quelle fondenti
le bianche ve le lascio


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cosa fossero questi??


http://www.ciao.it/Frutti_di_Mare_Guylian__48599


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *No, il cioccolato bianco no....* te lo lascio! (ma in cambio mi tengo hugh laurie )


ma no, dai 
mangialo :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cosa fossero questi??


cioccolato belga


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2011)

Io me le prendo tutte le praline al cioccolato 
Come sono..sono...

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non le ho mai viste le lindor al cioccolato bianco!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2011)

Ma a prescindere da quello che Daniel farà con la sua nuova fiamma, il vaso di Pandora con la moglie, non sarebbe meglio aprirlo subito tutto e completamente ? Da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con Daniele.


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cioccolato belga


Azz...mi manca! :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io me le prendo tutte le praline al cioccolato
> Come sono..sono...
> 
> 
> ...


Ti perdi il meglio:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
vorrà dire che ti saranno inviate insieme alle tessere dei fan club:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a prescindere da quello che Daniel farà con la sua nuova fiamma, il vaso di Pandora con la moglie, non sarebbe meglio aprirlo subito tutto e completamente ? Da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con Daniele.



Oddio che bellissimo avatar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a prescindere da quello che Daniel farà con la sua nuova fiamma, il vaso di Pandora con la moglie, non sarebbe meglio aprirlo subito tutto e completamente ? Da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con Daniele.


In effetti anche io sono d'accordo in parte con Daniele.
Lui potrà anche non dire alla moglie che un'altra, certo è che dovrà tenerla nascosta ancora per molto se non vuole fare una figuraccia e/o avere problemi da lei...:condom:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a prescindere da quello che Daniel farà con la sua nuova fiamma, il vaso di Pandora con la moglie, non sarebbe meglio aprirlo subito tutto e completamente ? Da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con Daniele.


Infatti mi sembra che sia quello che vuole fare. Chiudere con la moglie e poi si vedrà come andrà la storia con l'altra..



Vogliamo commentare il tuo nuovo avatar?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> In effetti anche io sono d'accordo in parte con Daniele.
> *Lui potrà anche non dire alla moglie che un'altra, certo è che dovrà tenerla nascosta ancora per molto se non vuole fare una figuraccia e/o avere problemi da lei...:condom:*


Ovviamente


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io me le prendo tutte le praline al cioccolato
> Come sono..sono...
> 
> 
> ...


ci sono anche alla cannella (bone) alla menta allo champagne agli agrumi stracciatella ecc ecc 

io preferisco le fondenti al 60%
ve ne cale?:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> In effetti anche io sono d'accordo in parte con Daniele.
> Lui potrà anche non dire alla moglie che un'altra, certo è che dovrà tenerla nascosta ancora per molto se non vuole fare una figuraccia e/o avere problemi da lei...:condom:


Sarebbe solo un vigliacco senza palle però, il caso tipico di italiano che preferisce prendere la via comoda.
Eliade, i fessi vengono puntualmente scoperti e non temere, anche dopo 3 anni se scoprissi di essere tradito andrei dalla persona e gli farei rimpiangere di essere nata.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> Vogliamo commentare il tuo nuovo avatar?


io l'ho commentato in un altro 3d alle 12,22
sono arrivata prima
che ho vinto? :mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io l'ho commentato in un altro 3d alle 12,22
> sono arrivata prima
> che ho vinto? :mexican:


i lindor di cioccolato bianco che mi da Farfalla


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io l'ho commentato in un altro 3d alle 12,22
> sono arrivata prima
> che ho vinto? :mexican:


Una scatola di praline Lindor al cioccolato fondente


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> i lindor di cioccolato bianco che mi da Farfalla


vabbè

me li magno uguale :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> i lindor di cioccolato bianco che mi da Farfalla


Che fai...ricicli?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai...ricicli?


Sì! Convintissima del riciclo


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una scatola di praline Lindor al cioccolato fondente


 

mmmmmhhhhh!

:amici::kiss:

non preoccuparti della confezione
vanno bene anche sfuse!


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sono anche alla cannella (bone) alla menta allo champagne agli agrumi stracciatella ecc ecc
> 
> io preferisco le fondenti al 60%
> ve ne cale?:carneval:


 Io ho assaggiato cioccolatini allo champagne, rum e alla grappa (buonissimiiiiiii)...
Che voglia di cioccolata che mi è venuta....:unhappy:



Daniele ha detto:


> Sarebbe solo un vigliacco senza palle però, il caso tipico di italiano che preferisce prendere la via comoda.
> Eliade, i fessi vengono puntualmente scoperti e non temere, anche dopo 3 anni se scoprissi di essere tradito andrei dalla persona e gli farei rimpiangere di essere nata.


Con tutto il rispetto, dubito se ne freghi di essere un vigliacco. Lo ha scritto chiaramente anche prima che non ha nemmeno i sensi di colpa...quindi...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì! Convintissima del riciclo


 
ma se ti piace il kinder che è quasi tutto bianco
come fa a non piacerti il lindor bianco?

va che sei strana, eh? :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se ti piace il kinder che è quasi tutto bianco
> come fa a non piacerti il lindor bianco?
> 
> va che sei strana, eh? :carneval:


Stranissima, sempre riconosciuto 
Il kinder lo mangio quando sono in astinenza e non c'è altro -un pò come un ubriacone che si bevesse alcool metilico
Il cioccolato bianco NON E' cioccolato in quanto non c'è cacao ma solo burro di cacao... ergo...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stranissima, sempre riconosciuto
> Il kinder lo mangio quando sono in astinenza e non c'è altro -un pò come un ubriacone che si bevesse alcool metilico
> Il cioccolato bianco NON E' cioccolato in quanto non c'è cacao ma solo burro di cacao... ergo...


non lo preferisco, infatti
è pure troooppo dolce
ma quando tutto manca .... :up:


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io ho assaggiato cioccolatini allo champagne, rum e alla grappa (buonissimiiiiiii)...
> Che voglia di cioccolata che mi è venuta....:unhappy:
> 
> 
> ...


Allora sarebbe un legittimo coglione. Con la speranza che cambi il suo nome in merdaman...di gente di merda con il mio nome ne ho vista anche troppa.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora sarebbe un legittimo coglione. Con la speranza che cambi il suo nome in merdaman...di gente di merda con il mio nome ne ho vista anche troppa.


Sto riflettendo daniele...
Che la merda sovente ha il colore delle cioccolata...


----------



## Daniel75 (11 Marzo 2011)

E mi mancavano un po' di insulti, ma me li aspettavo, ok
No, la mia idea al momento e' quella di dire che non la amo piu' e basta. Che quello che e' stato e' stato fantastico ma che ora non c'e' piu' e, per colpa di entrambi, ci siamo lentamente, ma inesorabilmente, allontanati.
Non piu' come prima, lo ammetto, ma ho la presunzione dopo 10 anni di conoscerla un po' e saprei di darle un dolore molto piu' grande a dirla che l'ho tradita piuttosto che lasciarci e basta.
Poi, se dopo 3-4 mesi mi vede con un'altra ok. Io in passato avrei preferito essere lasciato e basta piuttosto che essere lasciato perche' ero stato tradito..
Poi.. non tutti i gusti sono alla menta... occhio non vede cuore non duole.. e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta.

Daniele (premesso che mi chiamo Daniel per la precisione), non c'e' nulla da strisciare. La gente cambia, a volte in bene, a volte in male, a volte si cambia entrambi in modo diverso pur essendosi giurati amore eterno. E comunque, nessuna boxe. Sono io che lascio, mi prendero' l'auto (ne abbiamo una a testa) e due valigie di vestiti, sono disposto a lasciare tutto il resto, i soldi sono l'ultimo dei problemi e accettero' qualunque cosa... ma voglio tornare felice e uscire da quella che e' diventata solo una triste prigione.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Quindi per rispetto a te stesso e a lei sei disposto a mandare a fanculo anche l'altra? Per me no! Se lo facessi quella sarebbe la strada più giusta da seguire, quella di riuscire a stare anche soli e capire bene cosa si vuole e come.
Dimmi, allora quanto sei disposto a smollare tua moglie, sei disposto a dire all'amante che per 1 anno non ci si vede???
Se fai la scelta che non è di comodo per te in tutti i sensi allora forse sarai un uomo, in caso contrario solo un pupazzo.
Sai perchè ti consiglio di stare da solo? perchè dopo un grande fallimento come è la fine di un matrimonio, bisogna interrograsi un poco su chi si è e sul cosa si vuole ed un paio di giorni...sono davvero inutili per farlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> E mi mancavano un po' di insulti, ma me li aspettavo, ok
> No, la mia idea al momento e' quella di dire che non la amo piu' e basta. Che quello che e' stato e' stato fantastico ma che ora non c'e' piu' e, per colpa di entrambi, ci siamo lentamente, ma inesorabilmente, allontanati.
> Non piu' come prima, lo ammetto, ma ho la presunzione dopo 10 anni di conoscerla un po' e saprei di darle un dolore molto piu' grande a dirla che l'ho tradita piuttosto che lasciarci e basta.
> Poi, se dopo 3-4 mesi mi vede con un'altra ok. Io in passato avrei preferito essere lasciato e basta piuttosto che essere lasciato perche' ero stato tradito..
> ...


Mi è venuta in mente un'altra cosa però...
Hai detto che adesso tua moglie ha molti problemi, sul lavoro e in famiglia.
Certo un terapeuta di coppia non può certo salvare il vostro matrimonio, ma potrebbe aiutarla ad accettare meglio la separazione. In realtà, non so come potresti convincerla ad andarci, nè mi sento di consigliarti di continuare a fingere quando sai che vuoi separarti, ma certo immaginare tua moglie da sola in un momento difficile per lei mi dispiace, e penso dispiaccia anche a te.
Insomma, anche presa la decisione, pensa al modo "migliore" di metterla in pratica, senza tergiversare ma senza buttarla allo sfascio perchè ormai hai deciso.
Se posso permettermi.

Ah, difficilmente lei crederà che hai deciso di separarti "solo" perchè il vostro amore è finito. Te lo chiederà, se c'è un'altra. Sappilo.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah, difficilmente lei crederà che hai deciso di separarti "solo" perchè il vostro amore è finito. Te lo chiederà, se c'è un'altra. Sappilo.


Questo è certo! E' rispondendo no e dando dimostrazione del si che inziano le guerre in cui finisce la persona con più pazienza delle due.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente un'altra cosa però...
> Hai detto che adesso tua moglie ha molti problemi, sul lavoro e in famiglia.
> Certo un terapeuta di coppia non può certo salvare il vostro matrimonio, ma potrebbe aiutarla ad accettare meglio la separazione. In realtà, non so come potresti convincerla ad andarci, nè mi sento di consigliarti di continuare a fingere quando sai che vuoi separarti, ma certo immaginare tua moglie da sola in un momento difficile per lei mi dispiace, e penso dispiaccia anche a te.
> Insomma, anche presa la decisione, pensa al modo "migliore" di metterla in pratica, senza tergiversare ma senza buttarla allo sfascio perchè ormai hai deciso.
> ...


e comunque dirà che daniel è un pezzo di merda 

lo dico perchè daniel sia comunque preparato
e non lo sfiori il pensiero di recedere


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e comunque dirà che daniel è un pezzo di merda
> 
> lo dico perchè daniel sia comunque preparato
> e non lo sfiori il pensiero di recedere


ma glielo dirà di sicuro...e viste certe cose come darle torto alla poverina???
Solo una cosa mi chiedo Amoremio, ma pwerchè la gente si sposa solo in buona sorte e si dimentica della cattiva sorte??? Che siamo così viziati che appena qualcosa va male cerchiamo altrove soddisfazione???


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma glielo dirà di sicuro...e viste certe cose come darle torto alla poverina???
> Solo una cosa mi chiedo Amoremio, ma pwerchè la gente si sposa solo in buona sorte e si dimentica della cattiva sorte??? Che siamo così viziati che appena qualcosa va male cerchiamo altrove soddisfazione???


Ma se Daniel avesse lasciato la moglie senza aver incontrato l'altra, ti sarebbe andato "bene"?
Che siamo un pò viziati forse hai ragione, ma è pur vero che per affondare un matrimonio bisogno essere in due...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma glielo dirà di sicuro...e viste certe cose come darle torto alla poverina???
> Solo una cosa mi chiedo Amoremio, ma pwerchè la gente si sposa solo in buona sorte e si dimentica della cattiva sorte??? Che siamo così viziati che appena qualcosa va male cerchiamo altrove soddisfazione???


sai che ti dico?
rispondere a queste  domande è inutile perchè le generalizzazioni non servono
comunque sì, molti si dimenticano della cattiva sorte
molti sono viziati

ma qui non rileva


spero che lui non receda perchè a nessuno gioverebbe stare con uno che la pensa come ci dice
non importa neanche che quel che dice sia vero falso o percepito
la moglie soffrirà ma dopo non potrà che star meglio
le situazioni d'incertezza sono peggiori di quelle certamente dolorose
se taglio dev'essere, che sia netto


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> sono rientrato adesso... da dove iniziare ?
> La buonanima di mio nonno mi direbbe 'hai voluto la bicicletta ? ora pedali!"
> Sapevo dall'inizio cosa rischiavo, non sapevo che anche io ci sarei stato cosi' male, e non mi rendo ancora conto di come e quando ho imboccato questa strada, lunga, tortuosa e pericolosa...
> E' stato tutto praticamente perfetto, la cena, la serata, la notte... addormentarsi felice abbracciato ad una ragazza che ami e svegliarti all'alba ancora abbracciato a lei che ti stringe forte... questo e' il ricordo piu' bello a mente ancora 'calda' e che mi mancava da anni, tanti, troppi anni.
> ...


 spero davvero che questi tre giorni ti siano d'aiuto...te lo dico col cuore davvero!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed aggiungo, impara a prenderle come un sacco da boxe, te le meriterai e dovrai subirle e quando ti sembrerà che sia poco....impara a stare zitto e striscare bene, perchè questo farà del bene a chi hai fatto del male. Poi lei si farà la sua vita. Però ricorda che l'amante in questione...bhe mi spiace per lei sicuramente qualcosa subirà da tua moglie e tu non dovrai dire nulla. (la mia ex si ritrovò mcon la moglie del tizio che le dava calci alla macchina).


 Daniele scusa ...ma dovrebbe restare con la moglie anche se ha capito che non la ama più??? per fare cosa? mantere una bella facciata? io penso che a prescindere da come andranno le cose con questa ragazza....quello che gli è successo lo ha solo aiutato a capire cosa fare...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele scusa ...ma dovrebbe restare con la moglie anche se ha capito che non la ama più??? per fare cosa? mantere una bella facciata? io penso che a prescindere da come andranno le cose con questa ragazza....quello che gli è successo lo ha solo aiutato a capire cosa fare...


Bravissima:up::up:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a prescindere da quello che Daniel farà con la sua nuova fiamma, il vaso di Pandora con la moglie, non sarebbe meglio aprirlo subito tutto e completamente ? Da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con Daniele.


 Spettacolo di avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fichissimo Tubarà! questo te lo quoto :up:


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma se Daniel avesse lasciato la moglie senza aver incontrato l'altra, ti sarebbe andato "bene"?
> Che siamo un pò viziati forse hai ragione, ma è pur vero che per affondare un matrimonio bisogno essere in due...


Quello è il modo giusto, non accorgersi che qualcosa non va perchè c'è un'altra persona! Quando vedi che le cose tra due vanno male cerchi di trovare un punto di unione, se non ce la fai puoi proporre una terapia di coppia (Daniel l'ha fatto??? No, quindi non ha fatto tutto), non funziona, vivi male, allora cazzo, ti separi, ma permane un profondo fallimento di una persona e questo andrebbe un poco analizzato. 
Si cresce e si cambia? No, si cresce e come tali quello che siamo noi si stratifica maggiormente, ma non si cambia per nulla,  i cambiamenti reali sono solo fenomeni di shock che possono arrivare a creare una personalità alternativa a quella originale, magari simile ma con differenze evidenti.
Il matrimonio affonda per due persone, ma quando affonda con in mezzo un tradimento la cosa diventa complessa e sbagliata e quindi permane in me l'idea che chi tradisce è solitamente una persona estremamente viziata, una persona che non ha avuto dei genitori capaci di dare una certa impronta, ma non è una scusante per le merdate.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele scusa ...ma dovrebbe restare con la moglie anche se ha capito che non la ama più??? per fare cosa? mantere una bella facciata? io penso che a prescindere da come andranno le cose con questa ragazza....quello che gli è successo lo ha solo aiutato a capire cosa fare...


No, deve tagliare con tutte e due e in maniera totale, considerando che essendo un periodo brutto per la moglie comunque dovrà avere anche del tatto e metterci comunque della presenza.
la seconda deve sparire, eclissarsi, essere come morta per almeno un anno.


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> E mi mancavano un po' di insulti, ma me li aspettavo, ok
> No, la mia idea al momento e' quella di dire che non la amo piu' e basta. Che quello che e' stato e' stato fantastico ma che ora non c'e' piu' e, per colpa di entrambi, ci siamo lentamente, ma inesorabilmente, allontanati.
> Non piu' come prima, lo ammetto, ma ho la presunzione dopo 10 anni di conoscerla un po' e saprei di darle un dolore molto piu' grande a dirla che l'ho tradita piuttosto che lasciarci e basta.
> Poi, se dopo 3-4 mesi mi vede con un'altra ok. Io in passato avrei preferito essere lasciato e basta piuttosto che essere lasciato perche' ero stato tradito..
> ...


 ti quoto:up:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> .quello che gli è successo lo ha solo aiutato a capire cosa fare...


Hmmm! Mumble Mumble! Non potremo mai saperlo ma mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere che tipo di post avrebbe scritto Daniel se la serata di ieri non fosse stata cosi maGGica. Indubbiamente questa donna che ha incontrato ha svolto un'importante funzione detonatrice su certi pensieri, ma penso anche che, paradossalmente, tolga lucidità ai pensieri di cui sopra.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quello è il modo giusto, non accorgersi che qualcosa non va perchè c'è un'altra persona! Quando vedi che le cose tra due vanno male cerchi di trovare un punto di unione, se non ce la fai puoi proporre una terapia di coppia (Daniel l'ha fatto??? No, quindi non ha fatto tutto), non funziona, vivi male, allora cazzo, ti separi, *ma permane un profondo fallimento di una persona e questo andrebbe un poco analizzato.  *Di certo. Il fallimento rimane e va analizzato.
> Si cresce e si cambia? No, si cresce e come tali quello che siamo noi si stratifica maggiormente, ma *non si cambia per nulla,  i cambiamenti reali sono solo fenomeni di shock che possono arrivare a creare una personalità alternativa a quella originale, magari simile ma con differenze evidenti.* allora si cambia o no?
> Il matrimonio affonda per due persone, ma quando affonda con in mezzo un tradimento la cosa diventa complessa e sbagliata e quindi permane in me l'idea che chi tradisce è solitamente una persona estremamente viziata, una persona che non ha avuto dei genitori capaci di dare una certa impronta, ma non è una scusante per le merdate.


A parte che mi pare che Daniel abbia proposto una terapia di coppia e che la moglie abbia rifiutato...

Io vedo nella storia di Daniel molte somiglianze con la mia, a parte il fatto che non mi sono separata per stare con un nuovo compagno.
I problemi gravi si vedono eccome anche prima che compaia qualcuno all'orizzonte, solo che qualche volta non riesci a vedere a che punto sei a meno di una craniata....

A 'sto punto, pur permanendo il fatto che il tradimento è sbagliato, non è quello che ha fatto naufragare il matrimnoio ma altre cose, in cui sono corresponsabili...


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Certo, ma c'è di mezzo un tradimento che potrebbe cambiare molto le carte in tavola...e posso dire che è strano che una persona abbia sempre così tanti problemi da doversi separare solo nel momento in cui conosce un'altra persona...se c'erano erano invivibili anche prima...perchè non pensarci?
Lui fa bene a volersi separare, ma permane che la tizia sia servita solo come motore per la cosa, ed essendo arrivata in un momento in cui non doveva neppure esserci non merita neppure l'attenzione che si dovrebbe dare ad una donna, almeno adesso. Se avesse lei il coraggio di aspettare allora sarebbe una persona che merita, ma chi aspetta un anno???? Nessuno.
No, nessuno cambia, tutti rimangono comunque sulla base di quello che sono e non si smuovono facilmente se non con un grosso terremoto, come il vedere la morte davanti.


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, deve tagliare con tutte e due e in maniera totale, considerando che essendo un periodo brutto per la moglie comunque dovrà avere anche del tatto e metterci comunque della presenza.
> la seconda deve sparire, eclissarsi, essere come morta per almeno un anno.


 e perchè scusa! magari lo farà...o magari si è innamoratà per davvero...perchè dovremmo mandarlo alla gogna?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Quello è il modo giusto, non accorgersi che qualcosa non va perchè c'è un'altra persona!* Quando vedi che le cose tra due vanno male cerchi di trovare un punto di unione, se non ce la fai puoi proporre una terapia di coppia (Daniel l'ha fatto??? No, quindi non ha fatto tutto), non funziona, vivi male, allora cazzo, ti separi, ma permane un profondo fallimento di una persona e questo andrebbe un poco analizzato.
> Si cresce e si cambia? No, si cresce e come tali quello che siamo noi si stratifica maggiormente, ma non si cambia per nulla, i cambiamenti reali sono solo fenomeni di shock che possono arrivare a creare una personalità alternativa a quella originale, magari simile ma con differenze evidenti.
> Il matrimonio affonda per due persone, ma quando affonda con in mezzo un tradimento la cosa diventa complessa e sbagliata e quindi permane in me l'idea che chi tradisce è solitamente una persona estremamente viziata, una persona che non ha avuto dei genitori capaci di dare una certa impronta, ma non è una scusante per le merdate.


ti quoto il grassetto
ma non solo per il tradito
anche per il traditore sarebbe meglio separarsi senza la spinta di una nuova storia
rischia ri rendersi ulteriormente infelice e di rendere infelice pure l'amante
ma questa è un'altra storia


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certo, ma c'è di mezzo un tradimento che potrebbe cambiare molto le carte in tavola...e posso dire che *è strano che una persona abbia sempre così tanti problemi da doversi separare solo nel momento in cui conosce un'altra persona...se c'erano erano invivibili anche prima...perchè non pensarci?*
> Lui fa bene a volersi separare, ma permane che la tizia sia servita solo come motore per la cosa, ed essendo arrivata in un momento in cui non doveva neppure esserci non merita neppure l'attenzione che si dovrebbe dare ad una donna, almeno adesso. Se avesse lei il coraggio di aspettare allora sarebbe una persona che merita, ma chi aspetta un anno???? Nessuno.


Ti risponderei con la mia esperienza, ma in realtà l'ho già fatto da un'altra parte, e non ho voglia di ripetermi.
Davvero Daniele, se all'epoca, poco prima della crisi, mi avessero consigliato di separarmi non sarei riuscita a pensarci, mi sarebbe sembrata una cosa assurda, mi aggrappavo ancora a... non so. *Era* invivibile, ma non avevo più il ricordo di cosa sia vivibile, di cosa sia sopportabile.
Io non mi sono separata per stare con un nuovo compagno, ma perchè certe situazioni diventino visibili a chi ci sta vivendo in mezzo, spesso serve un elemento esterno che faccia vedere fino a che punto si era infelici.
Fermo restando che vorrei non avere agito così. E tuttavia, tornassi indietro senza la consapevolezza di adesso, non penso riuscirei a cambiare il corso degli eventi.


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele scusa ...ma dovrebbe restare con la moglie anche se ha capito che non la ama più??? per fare cosa? mantere una bella facciata? io penso che a prescindere da come andranno le cose con questa ragazza....quello che gli è successo lo ha solo aiutato a capire cosa fare...


Non riesco a capire (e non sono polemica, sia ben chiaro), andare a letto con una persona della quale si è infatuati aiuta a capire cosa fare, mentre a priori stare con una donna/uomo che non ci da più nulla di quello che abbiamo bisogno (e daniel lo sapeva da ben prima di conoscere questa ragazza) no?
Se lui non avesse conosciuto questa ragazza, avrebbe continuato ad avere "pazienza" con la moglie? in questo caso qualcosa non mi fila...
Cioè, io mi sarei rotta i maroni molto prima (e mi girerebbero pure), se avessi un uomo che non mi desse quello di cui ho bisogno...


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire (e non sono polemica, sia ben chiaro), andare a letto con una persona della quale si è infatuati aiuta a capire cosa fare, mentre a priori stare con una donna/uomo che non ci da più nulla di quello che abbiamo bisogno (e daniel lo sapeva da ben prima di conoscere questa ragazza) no?
> Se lui non avesse conosciuto questa ragazza, avrebbe continuato ad avere "pazienza" con la moglie? in questo caso qualcosa non mi fila...
> Cioè, io mi sarei rotta i maroni molto prima (e mi girerebbero pure), se avessi un uomo che non mi desse quello di cui ho bisogno...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire (e non sono polemica, sia ben chiaro), andare a letto con una persona della quale si è infatuati aiuta a capire cosa fare, mentre a priori stare con una donna/uomo che non ci da più nulla di quello che abbiamo bisogno (e daniel lo sapeva da ben prima di conoscere questa ragazza) no?
> Se lui non avesse conosciuto questa ragazza, avrebbe continuato ad avere "pazienza" con la moglie? in questo caso qualcosa non mi fila...
> Cioè, io mi sarei rotta i maroni molto prima (e mi girerebbero pure), se avessi un uomo che non mi desse quello di cui ho bisogno...


Ma magari la moglie ti dice di portare pazienza...no?
E che un giorno vedrai gli asini volare...
E tu ingenuo ci credi solo perchè hai il cuore buono...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire (e non sono polemica, sia ben chiaro), andare a letto con una persona della quale si è infatuati aiuta a capire cosa fare, mentre a priori stare con una donna/uomo che non ci da più nulla di quello che abbiamo bisogno (e daniel lo sapeva da ben prima di conoscere questa ragazza) no?
> Se lui non avesse conosciuto questa ragazza, avrebbe continuato ad avere "pazienza" con la moglie? in questo caso qualcosa non mi fila...
> Cioè, io mi sarei rotta i maroni molto prima (e mi girerebbero pure), se avessi un uomo che non mi desse quello di cui ho bisogno...


Stavo pensando... c'è un pò un parallelo con chi decide di perdonare e di ricostruire...
Leggo utenti, coraggiosi, ammirevoli, che decidono di continuare e però continuano a soffrire, continuano a chiedersi perchè, continuano a patire tormenti e sfiducia, si dicono magari pure che avrebbero dovuto chiudere... e sono ancora lì, e noi tutti a dirgli forza, coraggio, lotta...
Ok, da una parte c'è la colpa, dall'altra la fiducia tradita, ma il mio punto è: sono persone che puntano ancora sul loro matrimonio nonostante questo non li stia rendendo felici.
Un motivo ci sarà, no?
Non è facile mettere la parola fine a quello che era il grande progetto di tutta la tua vita.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo pensando... c'è un pò un parallelo con chi decide di perdonare e di ricostruire...
> Leggo utenti, coraggiosi, ammirevoli, che decidono di continuare e però continuano a soffrire, continuano a chiedersi perchè, continuano a patire tormenti e sfiducia, si dicono magari pure che avrebbero dovuto chiudere... e sono ancora lì, e noi tutti a dirgli forza, coraggio, lotta...
> Ok, da una parte c'è la colpa, dall'altra la fiducia tradita, ma il mio punto è: sono persone che puntano ancora sul loro matrimonio nonostante questo non li stia rendendo felici.
> Un motivo ci sarà, no?
> Non è facile mettere la parola fine a quello che era il grande progetto di tutta la tua vita.


Però forse qualcuno si salva, come me, si dice, beh in fondo non era certo il grande progetto della mia vita...e francamente ho altre robe per la testa che iniziano a premermi di più...no?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo pensando... c'è un pò un parallelo con chi decide di perdonare e di ricostruire...
> Leggo utenti, coraggiosi, ammirevoli, che decidono di continuare e però continuano a soffrire, continuano a chiedersi perchè, continuano a patire tormenti e sfiducia, si dicono magari pure che avrebbero dovuto chiudere... e sono ancora lì, e noi tutti a dirgli forza, coraggio, lotta...
> Ok, da una parte c'è la colpa, dall'altra la fiducia tradita, ma il mio punto è: sono persone che puntano ancora sul loro matrimonio nonostante questo non li stia rendendo felici.
> Un motivo ci sarà, no?
> Non è facile mettere la parola fine a quello che era il grande progetto di tutta la tua vita.


 
Giusta intuizione Nausicaa!!Anche perche'separarsi e un'enorme sconfitta;vuole dire avere sbagliato tutto.


----------



## Daniel75 (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Giusta intuizione Nausicaa!!Anche perche'separarsi e un'enorme sconfitta;vuole dire avere sbagliato tutto.


Non concordo. Non la vedo come la sconfitta di una vita, quello che di fantastico c'e' stato non lo togliera' mai nessuno. E', purtroppo, solo la constatazione che anziche' essere invecchiati insieme, si sono prese strade e direzioni diverse e inconciliabili.


Si, la terapia l'ho proposta, non mi parlo' per 2 giorni dopodiche' mi disse 'se hai dei problemi vacci te'.
Ad ogni modo, quel che e' stato e' stato. Ho l'aereo tra 4 ore e saro' in silenzio stampa 3 giorni... 
Al momento non ho dubbi sul lasciare la moglie e sul cercare di fare il possibile per fare andare bene la nuova storia (che non ho intenzione di abbandonare, e' come un raggio di sole dopo una notte che non finiva piu').
Purtroppo ho avuto bisogno di essere di nuovo felice per capire che potevo di nuovo esserlo e realizzare quanto male stavo prima; se questa e' una colpa (e per molti lo e' ovviamente) ne accetto le conseguenze, ma 'sapere' di aver fatto di tutto e di piu' non e' un'autogiustificazione, solo una constatazione, 2 anni a stare male e non risolvere nulla non sono 2 settimane e la goccia, minuto dopo minuto, scava la roccia...

Anyway... grazie veramente a tutti per il supporto. Siete stati tutti importantissimi per me, sparisco solo 3 giorni, ci sentiamo al rientro.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Si, la terapia l'ho proposta, non mi parlo' per 2 giorni dopodiche' mi disse 'se hai dei problemi vacci te'.
> Ad ogni modo, quel che e' stato e' stato. Ho l'aereo tra 4 ore e saro' in silenzio stampa 3 giorni...
> Al momento non ho dubbi sul lasciare la moglie e sul cercare di fare il possibile per fare andare bene la nuova storia (che non ho intenzione di abbandonare, e' come un raggio di sole dopo una notte che non finiva piu').
> ...


L'amante diventera'la moglie......non ti invidio...fine della passione dopo tre giorni,buon viaggio


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non concordo. Non la vedo come la sconfitta di una vita, quello che di fantastico c'e' stato non lo togliera' mai nessuno. E', purtroppo, solo la constatazione che anziche' essere invecchiati insieme, si sono prese strade e direzioni diverse e inconciliabili.
> 
> 
> Si, la terapia l'ho proposta, non mi parlo' per 2 giorni dopodiche' mi disse 'se hai dei problemi vacci te'.
> ...


Io ti capisco...
E sotto sotto se ti va bene ti invidio...


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo pensando... c'è un pò un parallelo con chi decide di perdonare e di ricostruire...
> Leggo utenti, coraggiosi, ammirevoli, che decidono di continuare e però continuano a soffrire, continuano a chiedersi perchè, continuano a patire tormenti e sfiducia, si dicono magari pure che avrebbero dovuto chiudere... e sono ancora lì, e noi tutti a dirgli forza, coraggio, lotta...
> Ok, da una parte c'è la colpa, dall'altra la fiducia tradita, ma il mio punto è: sono persone che puntano ancora sul loro matrimonio nonostante questo non li stia rendendo felici.
> Un motivo ci sarà, no?
> *Non è facile mettere la parola fine a quello che era il grande progetto di tutta la tua vita*.


Ciao nausicaa, io non la vedo l'analogia tra chi cerca di ricostruire.
Il motivo per cui due persone vogliono ricostruire è chiaro, non mi è chiaro di chi, come per es. Daniel (indico lui *solo per comodità di scrittua*), lascia la moglie, dopo essere stato con un'altra, per gli stessi motivi per cui la lascerebbe senza essere stato con l'altra (e comunque indipendentemente d'altra). 
Non è facile mettere la parola fine in condizioni normali, ma lo è di più dopo essere stati a letto con un'altra persona? 



> Purtroppo ho avuto bisogno di essere di nuovo felice per capire che potevo di nuovo esserlo e realizzare quanto male stavo prima; se questa e' una colpa (e per molti lo e' ovviamente) ne accetto le conseguenze, ma 'sapere' di aver fatto di tutto e di piu' non e' un'autogiustificazione, solo una constatazione, 2 anni


Non è proprio una colpa, diciamo così..solo che non capisco.
Possibile che in due anni tu non sia arrivato alla saturazione (insomma la situazione che hai descritto era piuttosto pesante), cioè hai "sopportato" per due anni e poi magicamente grazie all'arrivo di questa ragazza ti sei reso conto di quanto stavi male prima? 
Cioè stavi male con quella persona e non te n'eri accorto?


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari la moglie ti dice di portare pazienza...no?
> E che un giorno vedrai gli asini volare...
> E tu ingenuo ci credi solo perchè hai il cuore buono...


Porto pazienza 3 volte (asini compresi),  poi mi rompo i maroni, poi li rompo a lui così mi sfogo, alla quarta lo mando a quel paese.
Eh basta conte, fino ad un certo punto il cuore buono...poi appunto mi rompo.


Mi chiedo anche che razza di problemi abbia la moglie in famiglia da due anni.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non concordo. Non la vedo come la sconfitta di una vita, quello che di fantastico c'e' stato non lo togliera' mai nessuno. E', purtroppo, solo la constatazione che anziche' essere invecchiati insieme, si sono prese strade e direzioni diverse e inconciliabili. L'ottima scusa di chi tradisce e si crea le autogiustificazioni megalitiche a prova di bomba atomica, la realtà è che se non ti fossei innamorato di una poco di buono lo schifo non sarebbe poi stato così inconciliabile.
> 
> Si, la terapia l'ho proposta, non mi parlo' per 2 giorni dopodiche' mi disse 'se hai dei problemi vacci te'.
> Ad ogni modo, quel che e' stato e' stato. Ho l'aereo tra 4 ore e saro' in silenzio stampa 3 giorni...
> ...


Sarò cattivo, ma in quello che dici ci vedo solo un ragazzino di 16 anni viziato al 100%.


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

*Siamo pratici*



Daniel75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> frequento "silenziosamente" questo forum da circa 2 settimane, in cui mi sono letto tutti i thread degli ultimi mesi.
> Per voi, giustamente, sono un perfetto sconosciuto ma a me sembra di conoscere un po' Voi e le Vostre storie, ecco perche' sono qui a chiedere un consiglio "esterno" e disinteressato, come avete sempre fatto.
> Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> ...



Lei, come e' messa con il convivente?  Lo lascera' per te? 

La casa e' di lei o di lui? :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lei, come e' messa con il convivente?  Lo lascera' per te?
> 
> La casa e' di lei o di lui? :mrgreen:


marì, se io scoprissi di essere stato tradito e scoprissi che anche un'altra persona per questa nuova coppia è stata tradita proverei a farmi amica l'altra persona...la vendetta va gustata fredda e deve essere orribilmente dolorosa ed in due si agisce meglio, molto meglio.
Peccato che quando capitò per la prima volta a me credetti di avere delle colpe in quel tradimento, con il senno di adesso avrei rovinato un poco quel maledetto dentista (ed almeno la moglie avrebbe vissuto con qualche soldo in più).


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> marì, se io scoprissi di essere stato tradito e scoprissi che anche un'altra persona per questa nuova coppia è stata tradita proverei a farmi amica l'altra persona...la vendetta va gustata fredda e deve essere orribilmente dolorosa ed in due si agisce meglio, molto meglio.
> Peccato che quando capitò per la prima volta a me credetti di avere delle colpe in quel tradimento, con il senno di adesso avrei rovinato un poco quel maledetto *dentista* (ed almeno la moglie avrebbe vissuto con qualche soldo in più).


I dentisti quadagnano bene, generalmente non hanno problemi economici


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> marì, se io scoprissi di essere stato tradito e scoprissi che anche un'altra persona per questa nuova coppia è stata tradita proverei a farmi amica l'altra persona...la vendetta va gustata fredda e deve essere orribilmente dolorosa ed in due si agisce meglio, molto meglio.
> Peccato che quando capitò per la prima volta a me credetti di avere delle colpe in quel tradimento, con il senno di adesso avrei rovinato un poco quel maledetto dentista (ed almeno la moglie avrebbe vissuto con qualche soldo in più).


 
Ahhh Daniele che cosa sei...allora una persona che conosco strettamente l'ha fatto..ha avuto il coraggio di andare dalla moglie cornuta,a dire io sono il marito cornuto,che facciamo??
Lei''chisse ne frega,prendo i figli e torno dai miei''.....sai come e'finita??
La moglie fedifraga del mio amico qualche giorno dopo e'stata scaricata...erano tanto innamorati..sai come la mollata il suo amante??
sms di 2 righe''basta,lasciamo perdere'' ed e'tornato all'ovile....
Piaciuta Daniele??Guarda che e'tutto vero,ciao


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Sai, io sono per far vivere felici gli amanti un anno o due, per non pensare più alle cose brutte che hanno fatto...poi creare un totale casino da portare le persone a voler essere morte...e nel caso farlo loro stessi di sana pianta. L'importante è il trovare il tempismo perfetto, colpiure quando hanno dei problemi, colpire duro quando hanno problemi insormontabili e far portare la persona allo scoramento totale, quello che se ben guidato porta una persona a farsi fuori.


----------



## passante (11 Marzo 2011)

io di solito qui riesco a immedesimarmi con chi tradisce o ha tradito, ma con D75 proprio non ci riesco. sarà che ti sento, D75, troppo ripiegato sulle tue emozioni, il tuo piacere, il tuo diritto ad essere felice. e in questo faccio fatica a riconoscere amore. sento tua moglie descritta come un ostacolo, e la tua nuova amica come un mezzo. ma al centro te stesso. forse più che chiederti se sei innamorato di lei o dell'immagine che hai dei lei, che vuol dire, credo, se la stai idealizzando, più che chiederti se lei ti ama e sarà la donna che cercherà di farti felice, forse avresti dovuto chiederti se tu sei disposto a essere l'uomo che farà quello che potrà per far felice qualcun altro. forse chiedendoti questo avresti fatto luce in modo più onesto sui tuoi sentimenti e sulla tua volontà. comunque bon, avevi già deciso e te l'avevo detto (credo, forse no). in ogni caso anche per tua moglie potrebbe alla fine essere meglio così, e quindi...


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> I dentisti quadagnano bene, generalmente non hanno problemi economici


Lo so, ma credo che la buona pubbblicità che feci di lui non abbia comunque giovato


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo so, ma credo che la buona pubbblicità che feci di lui non abbia comunque giovato


Stronzate Daniele, stronzate  la gente e' portata a dimenticare e, ne abbiamo di esempi in giro :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao nausicaa, io non la vedo l'analogia tra chi cerca di ricostruire.
> Il motivo per cui due persone vogliono ricostruire è chiaro, non mi è chiaro di chi, come per es. Daniel (indico lui *solo per comodità di scrittua*), lascia la moglie, dopo essere stato con un'altra, per gli stessi motivi per cui la lascerebbe senza essere stato con l'altra (e comunque indipendentemente d'altra).
> Non è facile mettere la parola fine in condizioni normali, ma lo è di più dopo essere stati a letto con un'altra persona?
> 
> ...


Perchè l'altra (forse) non sappiamo se si tratta d'infatuazione o altro...gli ha fatto capire che il suo disagio dipendeva solo dal non essere amato...

Eliade, tu sai che sono musicista...
Ora metti che...per anni mi sia dovuto adattare ad un pianoforte scordato e malandato...
Ma ci suono con tutto il mio impegno...mi hanno insegnato che si...questi capolavori sono bellissimi...
Per tutta la vita io, ho cercato il nautilus...la mia macchina sonora...e nulla di quanto avessi suonato in tutto il mondo mi soddisfaceva...un bel giorno nel 2003 capito qui...e mi si è aperto un mondo...avevo trovato il nautilus...una cosa capace di farmi rivedere tutta la musica sotto una nuova luce...io sapevo dentro di me...che andava in quel modo...ma non avevo mai provato su quello strumento...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uH-QH7OzCM


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stronzate Daniele, stronzate  la gente e' portata a dimenticare e, ne abbiamo di esempi in giro :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Dici?? Bhe...sai com'è, alcune mogli di qualcuno non ci sono più andate dopo che i mariti hanno scoperto che il tal dentista era solito scoparsi le clienti...:mexican:
Oh, due soldi avrò tolto al tizio, ma di sicuro di più  che bucandogli tutte le ruote della macchina.
Ma non ho dimenticato, per ora il tizio ha solo una volvo X90...ma da quanto so da un tizio è in procinto di prendersi una bella F*****i, marì, dimmi un poco, come non resistere dal fare qualcosa a questa??? Io non lo farò perchè verso la tizia in questione non ho astio, ma se fosse stata la mia seconda...bhe allora mi sarei divertito.


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io di solito qui riesco a immedesimarmi con chi tradisce o ha tradito, ma con D75 proprio non ci riesco. sarà che ti sento, D75, troppo ripiegato sulle tue emozioni, il tuo piacere, il tuo diritto ad essere felice. e in questo faccio fatica a riconoscere amore. sento tua moglie descritta come un ostacolo, e la tua nuova amica come un mezzo. ma al centro te stesso. forse più che chiederti se sei innamorato di lei o dell'immagine che hai dei lei, che vuol dire, credo, se la stai idealizzando, più che chiederti se lei ti ama e sarà la donna che cercherà di farti felice, forse avresti dovuto chiederti se tu sei disposto a essere l'uomo che farà quello che potrà per far felice qualcun altro. forse chiedendoti questo avresti fatto luce in modo più onesto sui tuoi sentimenti e sulla tua volontà. comunque bon, avevi già deciso e te l'avevo detto (credo, forse no). in ogni caso anche per tua moglie potrebbe alla fine essere meglio così, e quindi...



A me ha messo molta tristezza questa storia  non siamo riusciti a farlo ragionare seriamente ... questo E' un fallimento per il forum.


Quando nacque questo forum il "fondatore" lo apri' per dare un dialogo fra traditi e traditori ad aiutarsi tra loro, per capire/conoscere i vari motivi del tradimento e il dolore che circonda un tradimento ... l'Intendo era di "*scoraggiare*" il tradimento (Lui era stato tradito  quindi ...) ... Ora invece il tradimento lo si incoraggia (da quel che si legge).


Il nome per questo forum piu' azzeccato ad oggi, dovrebbe essere "TradirePuntoNet" ... l'idea, il concetto iniziale e' stato stravolto, tradito  .


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me ha messo molta tristezza questa storia  non siamo riusciti a farlo ragionare seriamente ... questo E' un fallimento per il forum.
> 
> 
> Quando nacque questo forum il "fondatore" lo apri' per dare un dialogo fra traditi e traditori ad aiutarsi tra loro, per capire/conoscere i vari motivi del tradimento e il dolore che circonda un tradimento ... l'Intendo era di "*scoraggiare*" il tradimento (Lui era stato tradito  quindi ...) ... Ora invece il tradimento lo si incoraggia (da quel che si legge).
> ...


Cazzo che tristezza davvero. Ha proprio ragione passante però, on ogni parola di Daniel75 c'è soltanto se stesso, la moglie è l'ostacolo e la nuova è il mezzo...ma sono sempre oggetti, non persone. 
Direi che Daniel75 è purtroppo preda in una fase di adolescenza ritardata.
Verò è che adesso su questo forum nessuno scoraggia l'atto, anzi, chi lo scoraggia è uno sfigato, se uno lo consiglia non gli viene detto nulla e il restante delle persone dicono che la persona deve essere capita...in un totale atto di buonismo orribile che ultimamente pervade molte persone.
Capiamoci vai, perchè creare leggi e galere?? basta capirci e tutti andrà meglio.


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici?? Bhe...sai com'è, alcune mogli di qualcuno non ci sono più andate dopo che i mariti hanno scoperto che il tal dentista era solito scoparsi le clienti...:mexican:
> Oh, due soldi avrò tolto al tizio, ma di sicuro di più  che bucandogli tutte le ruote della macchina.
> Ma non ho dimenticato, per ora il tizio ha solo una volvo X90...ma da quanto so da un tizio è in procinto di prendersi una bella F*****i, marì, dimmi un poco, come non resistere dal fare qualcosa a questa??? Io non lo farò perchè verso la tizia in questione non ho astio, ma se fosse stata la mia seconda...bhe allora mi sarei divertito.



Io non lo cagherei al posto tuo, e' lei che ti ha tradito, lui o un altro fa poca differenza


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non lo cagherei al posto tuo, e' lei che ti ha tradito, lui o un altro fa poca differenza


Lui era un amico di entrambi...ed è questo che non ho digerito. Era sposato, aveva delle amanti e pur conoscendomi ha fatto in modo di far vedere quanto fossero affascinanti i soldi rispetto alla persona...ed ovviamente ha vinto.
Meglio uno stronzo di 42 anni quando ne hai 26 piuttosto che uno piuttosto meglio di 25 se quello di 42 anni è già arrivato sfruttando anche la moglie. 
Non ho parole su quello che lui ha fatto alla moglie dopo, non ho parole davvero su quanto lui sia convinto di non fare nulla di male in fondo trombando con chiunque.
Mi ha fatto molto male che fosse mio amico e che mi fidavo anche di lui...da qui la mia fiducia che non si trombasse la mia ragazza, cosa che hanno tenuto in silenzio tutt'ora con le altre persone che erano a conoscenza nostra, per vergogna forse?


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cazzo che tristezza davvero. Ha proprio ragione passante però, on ogni parola di Daniel75 c'è soltanto se stesso, la moglie è l'ostacolo e la nuova è il mezzo...ma sono sempre oggetti, non persone.
> Direi che Daniel75 è purtroppo preda in una fase di adolescenza ritardata.
> Verò è che adesso su questo forum nessuno scoraggia l'atto, anzi, chi lo scoraggia è uno sfigato, se uno lo consiglia non gli viene detto nulla e il restante delle persone dicono che la persona deve essere capita...in un totale atto di buonismo orribile che ultimamente pervade molte persone.
> Capiamoci vai, perchè creare leggi e galere?? basta capirci e tutti andrà meglio.



Daniel ha pensato "solo" a se stesso, praticamente un feroce egoista che, alla prima occasione ha abbandonato la nave  ... rispetto ed onore per lui non valgono nulla.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniel ha pensato "solo" a se stesso, praticamente un feroce egoista che, alla prima occasione ha abbandonato la nave  ... rispetto ed onore per lui non valgono nulla.



Ma noooo, lui ci ha timidamente prrovato per 2 anni per potersi creare la scusa, perchè lui era quello che non tradiva.
Marì, in ogni traditore c'è un egoista di prima categoria, un bambino che punta i piedi e vuole avere ragione anche se ha palesemente torto...e che gli fai??? Io avrei una idea...scudisciate.


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui era un amico di entrambi...ed è questo che non ho digerito. Era sposato, aveva delle amanti e pur conoscendomi ha fatto in modo di far vedere quanto fossero affascinanti i soldi rispetto alla persona...ed ovviamente ha vinto.
> Meglio uno stronzo di 42 anni quando ne hai 26 piuttosto che uno piuttosto meglio di 25 se quello di 42 anni è già arrivato sfruttando anche la moglie.
> Non ho parole su quello che lui ha fatto alla moglie dopo, non ho parole davvero su quanto lui sia convinto di non fare nulla di male in fondo trombando con chiunque.
> Mi ha fatto molto male che fosse mio amico e che mi fidavo anche di lui...da qui la mia fiducia che non si trombasse la mia ragazza, cosa che hanno tenuto in silenzio tutt'ora con le altre persone che erano a conoscenza nostra, per vergogna forse?


Dani' 

- Tanto va 'a lancella abbascio ô puzzo, ca ce rummane 'a  maneca. 

Letteralmente: tanto va il secchio al fondo del pozzo  che ci rimette il manico. Il proverbio con altra raffigurazione, molto più  icastica, ripete il toscano: tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo  zampino, e ne adombra il significato sottointendendo che il ripetersi di talune  azioni, a lungo andare, si rivelano dannose per chi le compie. La lancella (dal  lat. lancula diminutivo di lanx) della locuzione è propriamente un secchio atto  ad attingere acqua dal pozzo, secchio provvisto di doghe lignee e di un manico  in metallo che, sollecitato lungamente, finisce per staccarsi dal  secchio.


Porta pazienza  :up:


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma noooo, lui ci ha timidamente prrovato per 2 anni per potersi creare la scusa, perchè lui era quello che non tradiva.
> Marì, in ogni traditore c'è un egoista di prima categoria, un bambino che punta i piedi e vuole avere ragione anche se ha palesemente torto...e che gli fai??? Io avrei una idea...scudisciate.



Dai tempo al tempo


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

*Caro daniele...*

Guarda qua cosa capita...

http://www3.lastampa.it/cronache/sezioni/articolo/lstp/392663/


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda qua cosa capita...
> 
> http://www3.lastampa.it/cronache/sezioni/articolo/lstp/392663/


 
Conte tu che sempre trovate geniali..facciamo qualcosa per Daniele,poveretto,dico sul serio,ha ragione Mari',non migliora...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte tu che sempre trovate geniali..facciamo qualcosa per Daniele,poveretto,dico sul serio,ha ragione Mari',non migliora...


Lothar ma hai visto sto qua che tragedia?
La moglie minaccia di andarsene e lui la uccide...
E per non dirti questa dei nostri paesi veneti...
di oggi...


BREGANZE. Il dramma di una donna che racconta al giudice le angherie subite. L'uomo condannato a 21 mesi di cella
Botte dal giorno delle nozze
Ivano Tolettini
I maltrattamenti sulla moglie durati quasi trent'anni. La prima sberla al matrimonio

    * e-mail
    * print

Venerdì 11 Marzo 2011 PROVINCIA, pagina 37

Un´immagine simbolica di maltrattamenti sulle donne. FOTO ARCHIVIO
«Mio marito mi ha picchiata la prima volta il giorno stesso che ci siamo sposati. Fu con una sberla, era il 1977. Da allora non ha quasi più smesso. L'ultima volta è avvenuto nel luglio 2005. Eravamo già separati. In trent'anni gli episodi sono stati continui e angoscianti. Si è sempre sfogato su di me, ogni volta che qualcosa gli andava storto. Era sempre mia la colpa. Ho sopportato perché avevamo i figli piccoli e per la vergogna, fino a quando, grazie all'aiuto dei servizi sociali, un po' alla volta ho trovato la forza di ribellarmi a questo stato di cose e mi sono separata». Maria Rita è una donna fragile. Racconta il suo dramma di donna umiliata per una vita al giudice Cristina Bertotti. Lo fa nel processo che in tribunale a Schio si è concluso con la condanna a 1 anno 9 mesi di reclusione dell'ex “marito-padrone” Altinio Moretto, 60 anni, di Breganze (difeso d'ufficio dall'avv. Giovanni Iannetti), ritenuto responsabile di maltrattamenti in famiglia (dal 1986 all'estate 2005) e del mancato versamento degli alimenti fino all'agosto 2006.
«Non è vero che la picchiavo, lei racconta una storia parziale e lo fa nel proprio interesse, scaricando tutta la colpa su di me», ha replicato l'uomo, che fa il muratore, e che è stato condannato anche a pagare una provvisionale subito esecutiva di 10 mila euro alla compagna separata, la quale si è costituitasi parte offesa con l'avv. Francesco Corrà. Il danno complessivo sarà quantificato dal giudice civile.
L'indagine della procura e l'esito del processo, che era iniziato nel settembre 2009, hanno dimostrato il comportamento violento di Moretto che, secondo il giudice, aveva instaurato un clima psicologico persecutorio nei confronti della moglie costretta a patire le angherie coniugali.
Il giudice Bertotti nel quantificare la pena è andato al di là delle stesse richieste del pm d'udienza, ritenendo riprovevole il comportamento dell'uomo che quando è stato esaminato ha cercato di scaricare le responsbailità sulla compagna.
La storia coniugale, com'è immaginabile visto l'arco temporale durante il quale si è sviluppata, è stata quanto mai tormentata. «La mia cliente ha patito tantissimo - spiega l'avv. Corrà - e a un certo punto si era quasi assuefatta che quel modo di relazionarsi del marito fosse legittimo. Soffriva molto, per tanti anni in silenzio, fino a quando non ha maturato che quel comportamento coniugale era del tutto illecito. Solo a quel punto ha trovato la forza, anche se non è stato facile per lei, di rivolgersi alla magistratura». Non a caso una prima denuncia l'aveva ritirata, salvo poi convincersi, e definitivamente, che quel marito-padrone che spesso abusava di alcol, alzava la voce e imponeva la legge del più forte andava punito. Come fanno le persone civili in tribunale.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

*Caro Daniel75*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qCSr8nijUw&feature=related

Molto della tua storia oggi mi ha fatto pensare a tante cose della mia vita. Magari su tante vicende siamo stati simili. Ho sempre pensato che esistano persone le quali hanno la possibilità di scegliere, hanno la fortuna di incontrare chi le ami sul serio, oppure hanno l'opportunità di realizzare i loro sogni con chi volevano. Se ripenso a tante cose del mio passato...so di essermi accontentato. Ho fatto di tutto, per dar da intendere a me stesso, che quel pane e acqua, fosse un prezioso manicaretto. Fino al 2003, per me tutto trascorse, abbastanza liscio, sai, tranne qualche sbandata, qualche avventura, cose di poco conto, ma cose che mi mettevano sempre più difronte a quello che mi mancava. Ma lo consideravo perduto, o per lo meno, cose che non mi meritavo, cose a cui non ero destinato.
Mi dissi, ok, questo è quello che ho trovato e questo è quello che mi farò andar bene come ho sempre fatto. Ad esempio io non davo alcun peso a cose tipo la differenza culturale, la diversità dei caratteri, dei gusti...con molta presunzione, lo ammetto, mi dicevo, giustificherò e capirò sempre tutto, io sono la parte più intelligente, quella più profonda, quella più dotata. Poi Daniel, capita che qualcuno venga a cercarci, a dirci, ma guarda come sei malconcio, lì...una persona come te...potevi navigare sull'oceano, ma ti sei accontentato di sguazzare in una pozzanghera con le paperette. Io ricordo solo un grandioso senso di peso che mi si toglie da dosso, finalmente anch'io potevo rilassarmi, lasciarmi andare, essere me stesso, non stare sempre attento che ogni mia parola o comportamento urtasse un cuore o una sensibilità. Furono poi per me anni molto produttivi...una vita intensissima...soddisfazioni professionali al di là di quanto avessi mai potuto immaginare. Ma sono stato stolto. Non sono stato capace di riconoscere che tutto quel prendersi cura di me da parte di quella persona era solo...volermi bene. 
Quindi io spero che per te sia stato l'aver trovato la persona che cercavi, quella di cui oramai dubitavi perfino potesse esistere.
Speriamo solo che non si concluda in un flop colossale.

Io non penso che sia tradimento qui.
Non abbiamo un uomo e una donna che si incontrano, se ne fregano, dicono dai scopiamo e amen, chissà cosa non hanno passato queste due persone in questi mesi.

Ma almeno so come si sta...quando tiri le somme.
Innamorarsi non è un pasticcio, cazzo...
Se esso è...incontrare una persona...e rimanerne incantato per quello che lei è...

In tantissimi matrimoni c'è una solitudine così gelida e amara...
A chi serve?


----------



## xfactor (11 Marzo 2011)

non riesco a leggere tutte le risposte ma 75 cosa ha combinato?


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> non riesco a leggere tutte le risposte ma 75 cosa ha combinato?


 :blu::blu:sei sempre il solito....vabbè poi ti faccio il riassunto...ora c'ho sonno.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarò cattivo, ma in quello che dici ci vedo solo un ragazzino di 16 anni viziato al 100%.


Io il ragazzino di 16 anni veramente lo vedo nelle tue risposte.


----------



## xfactor (11 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu::blu:sei sempre il solito....vabbè poi ti faccio il riassunto...ora c'ho sonno.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sono troppe pagine , volevo solo sapere se è scappato con la tipa o se è rimasto a casa! Se si sono baciati , se hanno fatto l'amore.............


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io il ragazzino di 16 anni veramente lo vedo nelle tue risposte.



Si si si, il bue che dice cornuto all'asino! Dai, non credo che tu sia la persona più idonea a parlare di ragazzini viziati, che dici???


----------



## Sabina (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si si si, il bue che dice cornuto all'asino! Dai, non credo che tu sia la persona più idonea a parlare di ragazzini viziati, che dici???


Dico che e' assurdo continuare a risponderti sulle stesse cose. Vedi tutto a senso unico, a prescindere dal tipo di storia.
Noto inoltre dei periodi in cui sei particolarmente rabbioso e vendicativo... sindrome premestruale??


----------



## passante (11 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Dico che e' assurdo continuare a risponderti sulle stesse cose. Vedi tutto a senso unico, a prescindere dal tipo di storia.


penso che lo facciamo un po' tutti, chi più chi meno, tendiamo a leggere le storie con le lenti delle nostre personali esperienze, con un gioco continuo di identificazioni. così facendo ci sentiamo "addosso" le cose che scrivono gli altri e le soffriamo particolarmente. io ho patito la storia di D75, non so perchè. perchè avrei potuto fare quello che sta facendo e ho bisogno di prendere le distanze, forse.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Dico che e' assurdo continuare a risponderti sulle stesse cose. Vedi tutto a senso unico, a prescindere dal tipo di storia.
> Noto inoltre dei periodi in cui sei particolarmente rabbioso e vendicativo... sindrome premestruale??


No, ci sono momenti in cui per stress tengo meglio la mia rabbia dentro e momenti in cui mi è difficile reprimerla ancora. Sai com'è, quando si subisce un comportamento non proprio piacevole come quello che solitamente i nuovi iscritti raccontano di fare si finisce per stare male...soprattutto la seconda volta.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Dico che e' assurdo continuare a risponderti sulle stesse cose. Vedi tutto a senso unico, a prescindere dal tipo di storia.
> Noto inoltre dei periodi in cui sei particolarmente rabbioso e vendicativo... *sindrome premestrual*e??


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:forse.....


----------



## xfactor (13 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> non riesco a leggere tutte le risposte ma 75 cosa ha combinato?



uffa! Cosa ha combinato il ragazzo?


----------



## Sabina (13 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> uffa! Cosa ha combinato il ragazzo?


L'hanno fatto, hanno passato la notte assieme, ha deciso di lasciare le moglie ma per adesso e' partito per lavoro per qualche giorno.
Questo se non mi sono persa qualcosa.


----------



## xfactor (13 Marzo 2011)

Sabina;122537[COLOR=Red ha detto:
			
		

> ]L'hanno fatto[/COLOR], hanno passato la notte assieme, ha deciso di lasciare le moglie ma per adesso e' partito per lavoro per qualche giorno.
> Questo se non mi sono persa qualcosa.



Avrà usato il preservativo? 
Hanno fumato una sigaretta dopo?
hanno festeggiato a tarallucci e vino?

insomma...........chi è il responsabile quì?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Avrà usato il preservativo?
> *Hanno fumato una sigaretta dopo?
> hanno festeggiato a tarallucci e vino?*
> 
> insomma...........chi è il responsabile quì?




Ma tu invece che ti sei fumato/bevuto/ingerito?

Sei passato dal Leoncavallo, dì la verità...

ormai sei sulla cattiva strada

tra un po' comincerai a cantare anche tu Katiusha e Kalinka e girerai con la Kefia e andrai alle manifestazioni... ahihiahiahiahi...


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu invece che ti sei fumato/bevuto/ingerito?
> 
> Sei passato dal Leoncavallo, dì la verità...
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (14 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu invece che ti sei fumato/bevuto/ingerito?
> 
> Sei passato dal Leoncavallo, dì la verità...
> 
> ...



Eravate in metà di mille a spiarli dal buco della serratura e adesso nessuno non sa nulla? Questa è omertà!:incazzato:


----------



## Daniel75 (14 Marzo 2011)

No, non e' un fallimento del forum.
Lo scopo del forum non deve essere quello di disincentivare a priori il tradimento se questo puo' portare felicita' ad una nuova coppia, ci fosse anche solo 1% di possibilita'.
Non voglio trovarmi a 50 anni che nemmeno quasi parlo con il partner e con un figlio che maledice il gelo che c'e' in casa.
E' diritto di ognuno di noi fare il possibile per cercare questa felicita' e continuare a farlo finche' avro' vita.
Se poi per fare questo si passa per bambini viziati ed egoisti ok, ma potro' sempre dire di aveci provato, con tutte le mie forze, contro tutto e tutti.
Vado a nanna che ho viaggiato tutta la notte, torno ad aggiornare nel pomeriggio.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> No, non e' un fallimento del forum.
> Lo scopo del forum non deve essere quello di disincentivare a priori il tradimento se questo puo' portare felicita' ad una nuova coppia, ci fosse anche solo 1% di possibilita'.
> Non voglio trovarmi a 50 anni che nemmeno quasi parlo con il partner e con un figlio che maledice il gelo che c'e' in casa.
> E' diritto di ognuno di noi fare il possibile per cercare questa felicita' e continuare a farlo finche' avro' vita.
> ...


C'e' modo e MODO per arrivare alla felicita' senza passare sopra a nessuno ... "forse" un giorno capirai, forse. :ciao:


----------



## Daniel75 (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' modo e MODO per arrivare alla felicita' senza passare sopra a nessuno ... "forse" un giorno capirai, forse. :ciao:


Si, forse un giorno a mente fredda e distaccata capiro' che avevate ragione voi... quanto volte mi e' capitato di pensare di aver ragione al 100% e dopo tanto o poco tempo mi sono accorto che non era cosi'...

Solo... ora.. non vedo altro modo. E' andata male con la moglie... dobbiamo rimanere infelici in due (non ho la presunzione di dire tre) ? e' piu' "maturo" rinunciare a priori e perdere quella che puo' essere l'occasione piu' imporante della mia vita di essere finalmente felici, in due, non solo io... ?


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, forse un giorno a mente fredda e distaccata capiro' che avevate ragione voi... quanto volte mi e' capitato di pensare di aver ragione al 100% e dopo tanto o poco tempo mi sono accorto che non era cosi'...
> 
> Solo... ora.. non vedo altro modo. E' andata male con la moglie... dobbiamo rimanere infelici in due (non ho la presunzione di dire tre) ? e' piu' "maturo" rinunciare a priori e perdere quella che puo' essere l'occasione piu' imporante della mia vita di essere finalmente felici, in due, non solo io... ?


E il compagno di Lei che fine fara'?  Ghigliottina?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> No, non e' un fallimento del forum.
> Lo scopo del forum non deve essere quello di disincentivare a priori il tradimento se questo puo' portare felicita' ad una nuova coppia, ci fosse anche solo 1% di possibilita'.
> Non voglio trovarmi a 50 anni che nemmeno quasi parlo con il partner e con un figlio che maledice il gelo che c'e' in casa.
> *E' diritto di ognuno di noi fare il possibile per cercare questa felicita'* e continuare a farlo finche' avro' vita.
> ...


sì
è diritto di ognuno
ma il diritto si trasforma in abuso quando lede quello di qualcun altro

nel tuo caso tua moglie
non perchè non la ami più
ma perchè l'hai tradita


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> è diritto di ognuno
> ma il diritto si trasforma in abuso quando lede quello di qualcun altro
> 
> ...


... non capisce


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non capisce


si impedisce di capire
come tutti quelli che badano solo a sè stessi


----------



## Sabina (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> è diritto di ognuno
> ma il diritto si trasforma in abuso quando lede quello di qualcun altro
> 
> ...


Daniel non mi sembra una persona che in questi anni ha lasciato il rapporto al suo destino. Ha spiegato che e' stata la moglie a rifiutare tutti i suoi tentativi di riavvicinamentr (terapia di coppia compresa).
Dal mio punto di vista il tradimento a questo punto era una cosa prevedibile. Se accadesse a me, sinceramente una separazione sarebbe difficile e dolorosa in ogni caso, anzi forse sapere che c'è un'altra mi aiuterebbe a tagliare il rapporto più in fretta. Ma io sono fatta così.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si impedisce di capire
> come tutti quelli che badano solo a sè stessi


Ovvio :up: .


----------



## Eliade (14 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Daniel non mi sembra una persona che in questi anni ha lasciato il rapporto al suo destino. Ha spiegato che e' stata la moglie a rifiutare tutti i suoi tentativi di riavvicinamentr (terapia di coppia compresa).
> Dal mio punto di vista il tradimento a questo punto era una cosa prevedibile. *Se accadesse a me, sinceramente una separazione sarebbe difficile e dolorosa in ogni caso, anzi forse sapere che c'è un'altra mi aiuterebbe a tagliare il rapporto più in fretta. Ma io sono fatta così.


Per me la cosa più prevedibile sarebbe stata la separazione, dettata dall'esasperazione di non avere ciò di cui necessitavo, senza il successivo tradimento. La presenza di un'altra persone mi aiuterebbe solo a capire che i motivi per cui mi vorrebbe lasciare sono scaturiti dalla presenza di questa persona, e non da altro.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per me la cosa più prevedibile sarebbe stata la separazione, dettata dall'esasperazione di non avere ciò di cui necessitavo, senza il successivo tradimento. La presenza di un'altra persone mi aiuterebbe solo a capire che i motivi per cui mi vorrebbe lasciare sono scaturiti dalla presenza di questa persona, e non da altro.


 
quoto


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E il compagno di Lei che fine fara'?  Ghigliottina?


Scusa Mari',non ho seguito tutto;la moglie di Daniel l'ha messo in conto,se ho capito bene,ma del compagno di lei che sappiamo?
E'preparato o gli arrivera'una montagna addosso?


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Daniel non mi sembra una persona che in questi anni ha lasciato il rapporto al suo destino. Ha spiegato che e' stata la moglie a rifiutare tutti i suoi tentativi di riavvicinamentr (terapia di coppia compresa).
> Dal mio punto di vista il tradimento a questo punto era una cosa prevedibile. Se accadesse a me, sinceramente una separazione sarebbe difficile e dolorosa in ogni caso, anzi forse sapere che c'è un'altra mi aiuterebbe a tagliare il rapporto più in fretta. Ma io sono fatta così.


 quoto :up:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Mari',non ho seguito tutto;la moglie di Daniel l'ha messo in conto,se ho capito bene,ma del compagno di lei che sappiamo?
> E'preparato o gli arrivera'*una montagna addosso?*


La seconda che hai scritto :mrgreen: credo.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto



Mi accodo :up:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

*O t*

Il sito va lento, na chiavica, anche a voi e' cosi?  :incazzato: :incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi accodo :up:




ehm ...
io e simy non abbiamo espresso proprio lo stesso pensiero 

ti sei accodata a una coda bifida :mexican:


----------



## Sabina (14 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per me la cosa più prevedibile sarebbe stata la separazione, dettata dall'esasperazione di non avere ciò di cui necessitavo, senza il successivo tradimento. La presenza di un'altra persone mi aiuterebbe solo a capire che i motivi per cui mi vorrebbe lasciare sono scaturiti dalla presenza di questa persona, e non da altro.


Io invece andrei ad analizzare tutti gli anni precedenti, per capire cosa ABBIAMO sbagliato, se ci sono stati dei segnali che non ho colto. Perché secondo me il tradimento e' la tappa finale di qualcosa che non va, e di conseguenza se accadesse a me lo interpreterei in modo diverso.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il sito va lento, na chiavica, anche a voi e' cosi?  :incazzato: :incazzato:


 

si funziona male anche qui'.non e'il tuo pc


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ehm ...
> io e simy non abbiamo espresso proprio lo stesso pensiero
> 
> ti sei accodata a una coda bifida :mexican:


Ho rimediato al pasticcione :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si funziona male anche qui'.non e'il tuo pc


Chissa' che sta combinando ADMIN  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io invece andrei ad analizzare tutti gli anni precedenti, per capire cosa ABBIAMO sbagliato, se ci sono stati dei segnali che non ho colto. Perché secondo me il tradimento e' la tappa finale di qualcosa che non va, e di conseguenza se accadesse a me lo interpreterei in modo diverso.


Non è così, il tradimento è solo frutto di qualcosa  che passa in testa al traditore che dopo trova delle giustificazioni...ma solo dopo e non prima.
Perchè Daniel non capisce??? Perchè vede nella ragazza molto seria  (ironico visto che convive e per me una così è da scartare come una lebbrosa) l'unica opportunità per essere felice...peccato che la gnocca l'abbiano più della  metà delle peersone su questa terra e che quello che si vede in un momento con un tradimento alle spalle non sarà mai così, la realtà è che quella non è l'unica possibilità di felicità, ma è di certo la possibilità di felicità più facile al momento e che lede maggiormente la dignità della moglie, della quale a Daniel non frega un emerito cazzo. Ma credo che nel momento che si vedràm la macchina incendiata potrà pensare diversamente. RIcordiamo, la moglie potrebbe non capire il perchè di tutto questo e pensare di essere tradita, entrare in questo sito e patapummmm, scoprire tutto. Ovvvio che il mio consiglio rimane sempre l'acido muriatico sulla macchina...ma non solo di lui, ma anche dell'amante!


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è così, il tradimento è solo frutto di qualcosa che passa in testa al traditore che dopo trova delle giustificazioni...ma solo dopo e non prima.
> Perchè Daniel non capisce??? Perchè vede nella ragazza molto seria (ironico visto che convive e per me una così è da scartare come una lebbrosa) l'unica opportunità per essere felice...peccato che la gnocca l'abbiano più della metà delle peersone su questa terra e che quello che si vede in un momento con un tradimento alle spalle non sarà mai così, la realtà è che quella non è l'unica possibilità di felicità, ma è di certo la possibilità di felicità più facile al momento e che lede maggiormente la dignità della moglie, della quale a Daniel non frega un emerito cazzo. Ma credo che nel momento che si vedràm la macchina incendiata potrà pensare diversamente. RIcordiamo, la moglie potrebbe non capire il perchè di tutto questo e pensare di essere tradita, entrare in questo sito e patapummmm, scoprire tutto. Ovvvio che il mio consiglio rimane sempre l'acido muriatico sulla macchina...ma *non solo di lui, ma anche dell'amante*!


due anime gemelle 
nel bene e nel male
in salute e in malattia
tradendo la moglie e il convivente
con le automobili nuove o sfregiate dall'acido
...


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è così, il tradimento è solo frutto di qualcosa  che passa in testa al traditore che dopo trova delle giustificazioni...ma solo dopo e non prima.
> Perchè Daniel non capisce??? Perchè vede nella ragazza molto seria  (ironico visto che convive e per me una così è da scartare come una lebbrosa) l'unica opportunità per essere felice...peccato che la gnocca l'abbiano più della  metà delle peersone su questa terra e che quello che si vede in un momento con un tradimento alle spalle non sarà mai così, la realtà è che quella non è l'unica possibilità di felicità, ma è di certo la possibilità di felicità più facile al momento e che lede maggiormente la dignità della moglie, della quale a Daniel non frega un emerito cazzo. Ma credo che nel momento che si vedràm la macchina incendiata potrà pensare diversamente. RIcordiamo, la moglie potrebbe non capire il perchè di tutto questo e pensare di essere tradita, entrare in questo sito e patapummmm, scoprire tutto. Ovvvio che il mio consiglio rimane sempre l'acido muriatico sulla macchina...ma non solo di lui, ma anche dell'amante!





Amoremio ha detto:


> due anime gemelle
> nel bene e nel male
> in salute e in malattia
> tradendo la moglie e il convivente
> ...




:mrgreen: e cosa vuoi di piu'? ... un lucano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> No, non e' un fallimento del forum.
> Lo scopo del forum non deve essere quello di disincentivare a priori il tradimento se questo puo' portare felicita' ad una nuova coppia, ci fosse anche solo 1% di possibilita'.
> Non voglio trovarmi a 50 anni che nemmeno quasi parlo con il partner e con un figlio che maledice il gelo che c'e' in casa.
> E' diritto di ognuno di noi fare il possibile per cercare questa felicita' e continuare a farlo finche' avro' vita.
> ...


scusami ma è tutto sbagliato, cioè:
il tradimento non porta felicità ad una nuova coppia, che c'entra il tradimento?
se non avessi conosciuto l'altra saresti stato per quanto ancora con tua moglie?
sei infelice con lei e hai tutto il diritto di separarti, ma far passare il tradimento come mezzo per essere felice non ci sta.
ormai la frittata è fatta, anche il tuo nuovo amore ha intenzione di lasciare il suo compagno immagino.
bene, il tradimento vi ha fatto capire che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra e che l'amore con i vostri rispettivi partner è finito. punto.
ora agite. e non c'è bisogno di uno psicologo, ma di @@ e umiltà.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> scusami ma è tutto sbagliato, cioè:
> il tradimento non porta felicità ad una nuova coppia, che c'entra il tradimento?
> se non avessi conosciuto l'altra saresti stato per quanto ancora con tua moglie?
> sei infelice con lei e hai tutto il diritto di separarti, ma far passare il tradimento come mezzo per essere felice non ci sta.
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ora agite. e non c'è bisogno di uno psicologo, ma di @@ e umiltà.


Cosa vuol dire? Ripetere ogni volta che il tradito lo vuole "sono uno sporco verme deficiente ed idiota!" e condito con altri epiteti non proprio belli e fanculo le giustificazioni idiote come "mi ci hai portato tu a tradire" e quant'altro.
Daniel, tu hai 0% di ragione e non il 100%, cambia solo perchè manca solo un 10 prima, ma è sostanziale.
Onestamente, per me come tutti i traditori tu non hai davvero le palle di prenderti tutte, ma dico tutte le responsabilità e pagare per esse, sai tua moglie quanti anni di psicoterapia dovrà fare per colpa tua? Sa quando troverà la fiducia per gli altri? Se scegli la nuova vita mi auguro che tu sia capace di darle anche un aiuto economico per la merda che le hai buttato contro.


----------



## oceansize (14 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io invece andrei ad analizzare tutti gli anni precedenti, per capire cosa ABBIAMO sbagliato, se ci sono stati dei segnali che non ho colto. Perché secondo me il tradimento e' la tappa finale di qualcosa che non va, e di conseguenza se accadesse a me lo interpreterei in modo diverso.


sì ok, però un tradimento mette la parola fine, non si torna indietro, non c'è più nulla da tentare per recuperare. 
Ed è per questo che molti tradiscono prima di lasciare, anche perché forse non riconoscono la gravità della situazione e non comunicano più col partner. 
e al tradito questo appare come un secondo tradimento, molto più doloroso del tradimento fisico e delle bugie.


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> sì ok, però un tradimento mette la parola fine, non si torna indietro, non c'è più nulla da tentare per recuperare.
> Ed è per questo che molti tradiscono prima di lasciare, anche perché forse non riconoscono la gravità della situazione e non comunicano più col partner.
> e al tradito questo appare come un secondo tradimento, molto più doloroso del tradimento fisico e delle bugie.


Ocean, il tradimento si chiama modifica unilaterale degli accordi, uno dei due decide senza dire all'altro che le cose non vanno più bene e che tutto deve finire...poi. Il problema è  che copme si è scelto in due di stare insieme bisognerebbe in due vedere se è possibile salvare qualcosa o no. Molto spesso quello che si vuol fare intuire all'altro è colpa di chi non vuole parlare apertamente dicendo chiaro e tondo "così non mi piace stare, così ci sto male quindi parliamone!".


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ocean, il tradimento si chiama modifica unilaterale degli accordi, uno dei due decide senza dire all'altro che le cose non vanno più bene e che tutto deve finire...poi. Il problema è che copme si è scelto in due di stare insieme bisognerebbe in due vedere se è possibile salvare qualcosa o no. Molto spesso quello che si vuol fare intuire all'altro è colpa di chi *non vuole parlare apertamente dicendo chiaro e tondo "così non mi piace stare, così ci sto male quindi parliamone!"*.


 
e torniamo al discorso di avere le @@
comunque, secondo me, quando un matrimonio viene descritto in termini disastrosi, ma per separarsi ci si trova prima da innamorarsi di qualcun'altro,
1. mancano le @@
2. non si è poi così convinti nel profondo che quel matrimonio sia da buttare

così ci si trova una stampella per questa decisione che da soli non si riusciva a prendere
e contemporaneamente si ha qualcuno cui addossare parte delle colpe se nel nuovo rapporto, come è statisticamente probabile, dovessero uscir magagne

PS
quando dico matrimonio, intendo anche e a maggior ragione una convivenza
mediti chi debba meditare


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e torniamo al discorso di avere le @@
> comunque, secondo me, *quando un matrimonio viene descritto in termini disastrosi, ma per separarsi ci si trova prima da innamorarsi di qualcun'altro,*
> *1. mancano le @@*
> 2. non si è poi così convinti nel profondo che quel matrimonio sia da buttare
> ...



Quando ho buttato fuori casa il mio primo marito non amavo nessun'altro, solo mio figlio e, per il suo bene, per il suo futuro in primis l'ho fatto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> . Ovvvio che il mio consiglio rimane sempre l'acido muriatico sulla macchina...ma non solo di lui, ma anche dell'amante!


 
ma ascolta Samuele Bersani.....

  " la vendetta è servita sul tavolo, 
    da strapparti dei fili dal cofano,
    ma nel farlo il piacere sarà, quello sì, momentaneooo...."  :up:


----------



## Daniel75 (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ocean, il tradimento si chiama modifica unilaterale degli accordi, uno dei due decide senza dire all'altro che le cose non vanno più bene e che tutto deve finire...poi. Il problema è  che copme si è scelto in due di stare insieme bisognerebbe in due vedere se è possibile salvare qualcosa o no. Molto spesso quello che si vuol fare intuire all'altro è colpa di chi non vuole parlare apertamente dicendo chiaro e tondo "così non mi piace stare, così ci sto male quindi parliamone!".


Hai il potere di essere l'unico del forum tra tutti quelli che esprimono il loro parere a darmi costantemente sui nervi per il tuo atteggiamento di parte, cieco e offensivo.
Vuoi metterla sul contratto ? perfetto.. ho fatto un contratto con una societa' che dopo 5 anni ha cambiato le modalita' di fornitura. 30 solleciti, 2 anni e nulla e' successo. Prendo e cambio fornitore, punto.
Troppo cinico ? Troppo razionale ? No, "it's my life" e non la butto nel cesso a 38 anni per trovarmi tra 10 a piangere di cose che avrei potuto fare, le faccio e basta, adesso.

Parli di palle ? ma ci vorranno piu' palle a fare quello che sto' facendo oppure a continuare per tutta la vita una storia triste, vuota e a tratti umiliante ?
Tu (ed evidentemente non solo tu) non hai mai vissuto una situazione come la mia, non puoi capire cosa sto' passando e del perche' c'e' voluta una ragazza stupenda al mio fianco per farmi capire tutto quello che, solo dopo, ho capito.
Io le palle le tiro fuori per me stesso adesso e per la persona che amo. Soldi ? Acido sulle auto ? uff... sei venale ... sai che non me ne frega un beneamato c. dei soldi e dei beni materiali ? Ho la mia testa e 38 anni, la fortuna di ricevere un offerta di lavoro al mese grazie a quello che faccio, sono pronto a ripartire da zero, sono pronto ad andare a vivere sotto un ponte se questo vuol dire stare con la persona che amo.
Preferisco soffrire (se soffriro', e' un'eventualita' ovviamente) per aver provato ad inseguire un sogno in extremis piuttosto che continuare a soffrire per essere andato avanti di inerzia...


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma ascolta Samuele Bersani.....
> 
> " la vendetta è servita sul tavolo,
> da strapparti dei fili dal cofano,
> ma nel farlo il piacere sarà, quello sì, momentaneooo...." :up:


 :unhappy:
stonatissima


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Hai il potere di essere l'unico del forum tra tutti quelli che esprimono il loro parere a darmi costantemente sui nervi per il tuo atteggiamento di parte, cieco e offensivo.
> Vuoi metterla sul contratto ? perfetto.. ho fatto un contratto con una societa' che dopo 5 anni ha cambiato le modalita' di fornitura. 30 solleciti, 2 anni e nulla e' successo. Prendo e cambio fornitore, punto.
> Troppo cinico ? Troppo razionale ? No, "it's my life" e non la butto nel cesso a 38 anni per trovarmi tra 10 a piangere di cose che avrei potuto fare, le faccio e basta, adesso.
> 
> ...


quando parli con tua moglie?


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Hai il potere di essere l'unico del forum tra tutti quelli che esprimono il loro parere a darmi costantemente sui nervi per il tuo atteggiamento di parte, cieco e offensivo.
> Vuoi metterla sul contratto ? perfetto.. ho fatto un contratto con una societa' che dopo 5 anni ha cambiato le modalita' di fornitura. 30 solleciti, 2 anni e nulla e' successo. Prendo e cambio fornitore, punto.
> Troppo cinico ? Troppo razionale ? No, "it's my life" e non la butto nel cesso a 38 anni per trovarmi tra 10 a piangere di cose che avrei potuto fare, le faccio e basta, adesso.
> 
> ...


*
Daniel, lei con il convivente cosa fara'?

La casa dove vive (il tuo nuovo amore) e' sua o del convivente?*


----------



## Daniel75 (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniel, lei con il convivente cosa fara'?
> 
> La casa dove vive (il tuo nuovo amore) e' sua o del convivente?


Scusa, me lo avevi gia' chiesto, non ti avevo ancora risposto.
Lei lascia il fidanzato, come io lascio la moglie; non convive (all'inizio non lo sapevo ancora e avevo scritto fidanzata/convivente).
Vive con i suoi (ha i suoi spazi 'indipendenti' ma comunque nella villetta dei suoi).


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Scusa, me lo avevi gia' chiesto, non ti avevo ancora risposto.
> Lei lascia il fidanzato, come io lascio la moglie; non convive (all'inizio non lo sapevo ancora e avevo scritto fidanzata/convivente).
> Vive con i suoi (ha i suoi spazi 'indipendenti' ma comunque *nella villetta dei suoi)*.


AH!  ... tutto e' stato gia' stabilito, auguri ... devi solo saltare l'ultimo ostacolo, tua moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Hai il potere di essere l'unico del forum tra tutti quelli che esprimono il loro parere a darmi costantemente sui nervi per il tuo atteggiamento di parte, cieco e offensivo.
> Vuoi metterla sul contratto ? perfetto.. ho fatto un contratto con una societa' che dopo 5 anni ha cambiato le modalita' di fornitura. 30 solleciti, 2 anni e nulla e' successo. Prendo e cambio fornitore, punto.
> Troppo cinico ? Troppo razionale ? No, "it's my life" e non la butto nel cesso a 38 anni per trovarmi tra 10 a piangere di cose che avrei potuto fare, le faccio e basta, adesso.
> 
> ...


porta pazienza Daniel,lui e'fatto cosi',anch'io mi sono scontrato diverse volte,ma senza offesa per Daniele,un mulo e'meno testardo di lui.
Fai benissimo,cosa aspetti di farlo a 50 anni??,magari con dei figli in mezzo???Meglio di cosi',non li avete,il problema sarebbe se ci fossero.
E poi hai detto una grandissima verita':e'molto piu'comodo rimanere amanti,che mollare tutto e ricominciare da capo.
Forza Daniel,e ...non ti curar di loro,quando il treno passa va'preso al volo...hai visto qui'c'e'chi rimpiange di non averlo fatto...quindi....


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Preferisco soffrire (se soffriro', e' un'eventualita' ovviamente) per aver provato ad inseguire un sogno in extremis piuttosto che continuare a soffrire per essere andato avanti di inerzia...


Ciao Daniel!
Ho letto sommariamente i tuoi resoconti e, devo dire che uno come te, che rischia di trovarsi pitòco per lo smorosaménto, mi sembra davvero sovversivo!
Va' da sè che certe volte si provano cose mai provate e che sembrano, proprio per la loro inesistenza negli archivi storici della mente, essere uniche, sublimi e cagione della venuta dell'ora delle decisioni irrevocabili!
La face che brilla negli occhi del mona è ineluttabile e la sua fede granitica!

Forse penserai:
"E, ch'io deceda se recedo, con inossidabile pervicacia e incontrovertibile fierezza sarei disposto a dichiarar guerra al mondo intero di fronte ad un'adunata oceanica di parenti, amici e vicini, pur di conquistare la necessaria colonia del mio cuore e fare di me l'imperatore della bella Abissina che mi porse le virginali labbra ossequianti..."

Ma ricordati che fu breve anche l'altro impero colle pezze al culo che s'originò dal Corno d'Africa e l'imperatore era un nanetto codardo e le suole delle scarpe erano di cartone...
Non ho notizie, purtroppo, sulla verginità del Negus...

Forse adesso penserai:
"Ma che monàde sensa senso!"

E non avresti tutti i torti, a dir il vero.
Ma se fosse il tuo cuore che batte troppo forte a dirti scemenze?
Faresti la stessa considerazione?
E se tu lasciassi la vita stantìa nella casa stantìa con la moglie stantìa solo per finire con una ragazza slavata in casa di porcile e quindi con una mezza vita di schifo?
Avresti fatto la stessa considerazione?
Ci sono voluti otto anni e una nuova femmina a farti capire che sei scontento; ora hai fatto esperienza?
La prossima volta ce la farai con otto anni e due zoccole o in quattro anni e mezza sorca?
Perchè è lo stesso cuoricino che, un tempo, t'ha fatto maritare la lonza che adesso non ti garba più quello che ora ti sta spingendo fuori dal nido a far un voletto spennato colla nuova fagiana!
Perchè poi con le patate sono tutte uguali! Al più cambia il tempo di cottura!
Ma questo non centra, dirai tu!
Già, non centra più della logica coll'amore e dell'intelligenza col pelo nuovo...
Ah, cosa non pende dalle labbra delle donne!

Se credi che sia amore, allora deve esserlo per forza...

Almeno per un po'...

In bocca al lupo!

Ciao!


----------



## lorelai (14 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Daniel!
> 
> La prossima volta ce la farai con otto anni e due zoccole o in quattro anni e mezza sorca?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> E' diritto di ognuno di noi fare il possibile per cercare questa felicita' e continuare a farlo finche' avro' vita.
> ... con tutte le mie forze, contro tutto e tutti.


mi chiedevo, però, se abbiamo il diritto di decidere a un certo punto, e in modo unilaterale, che della felicità dell'altro, del fatto che anche lui la stia cercando, del fatto che avessimo promesso di cercarla assieme, se possiamo decidere, dicevo, che non ci importa più niente. che la sua felicità non è più affar nostro.

io mi sono trovato vicino a tutto questo, eh, mi ci metto di mezzo anche io.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mi chiedevo, però, se abbiamo il diritto di decidere a un certo punto, e in modo unilaterale, che della felicità dell'altro, del fatto che anche lui la stia cercando, del fatto che avessimo promesso di cercarla assieme, se possiamo decidere, dicevo, che non ci importa più niente. che la sua felicità non è più affar nostro.
> 
> io mi sono trovato vicino a tutto questo, eh, mi ci metto di mezzo anche io.


non credo si possa deciderlo
ma quando, a un certo punto, ci si rende conto che non ci importa più
dovremmo avere la forza di sfilarci con delicatezza e rispetto
rispetto per l'impegno che avevamo preso e che ora ci sembra troppo gravoso o comunque sbagliato, quindi per noi stessi, prima ancora che per l'altro


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Parli di palle ? ma ci vorranno piu' palle a fare quello che sto' facendo oppure a continuare per tutta la vita una storia triste, vuota e a tratti umiliante ?
> 
> Io le palle le tiro fuori per me stesso adesso e per la persona che amo. Soldi ? Acido sulle auto ? uff... sei venale ... sai che non me ne frega un beneamato c. dei soldi e dei beni materiali ? Ho la mia testa e 38 anni, la fortuna di ricevere un offerta di lavoro al mese grazie a quello che faccio, sono pronto a ripartire da zero, sono pronto ad andare a vivere sotto un ponte se questo vuol dire stare con la persona che amo.
> Preferisco soffrire (se soffriro', e' un'eventualita' ovviamente) per aver provato ad inseguire un sogno in extremis piuttosto che continuare a soffrire per essere andato avanti di inerzia...


Un sogno del cazzo, allora non ti ho detto di stare con tua moglie, mai ma tu leggi solo quello che vuoi leggere, ti ho solo detto che il come lasciarla ha solo un modo ed è eliminare la gentil donzelletta che ti ha aperto gli occhi, pena la totale guerra che si spera con la tua totale disfatta. No, non ci vuole avere le palle per dimostrare quello che hai dimostrato tu e con le modalità che hai fatto tu, si chiama viltà e nessuno ti dirà che il tradimento è un atto di coraggio, ma solo di estrema vigliaccheria...quindi sei senza palle, non combattere la tua natura di verme strisciante, non c'è bisogno.
Impara che se la tua vita andava di merda prima potevi benissimo troncare prima con tua moglie, non aspettarti una squinzietta del cavolo, bella forza fare in questo modo!!!
Dimostra che non hai le palle, parla con tua moglie, esci di casa con una valigia e vai in un altro stato per uno o due anni dove nessuno ti conosce, quello è avere coraggio.


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo si possa deciderlo
> ma quando, a un certo punto, ci si rende conto che non ci importa più
> dovremmo avere la forza di sfilarci con delicatezza e rispetto
> rispetto per l'impegno che avevamo preso e che ora ci sembra troppo gravoso o comunque sbagliato, quindi per noi stessi, prima ancora che per l'altro


Amoremio, questo non sa neppure dove sta di casa il rispetto! Ormai è solo divertente vedere le sue reazioni piccate rispetto a quello che dico...reazioni che la dicono lunga  sul essere il contrario di quello che dice di essere ed era qui che volevo portarlo. 
Oddio questa cosetta mi ha riempito un poco la giornata, adesso aspetto e spero in un nuovo fesso.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Un sogno del cazzo*, allora non ti ho detto di stare con tua moglie, mai ma tu leggi solo quello che vuoi leggere, ti ho solo detto che il come lasciarla ha solo un modo ed è eliminare la gentil donzelletta che ti ha aperto gli occhi, pena la totale guerra che si spera con la tua totale disfatta. No, non ci vuole avere le palle per dimostrare quello che hai dimostrato tu e con le modalità che hai fatto tu, si chiama viltà e nessuno ti dirà che il tradimento è un atto di coraggio, ma solo di estrema vigliaccheria...quindi sei senza palle, non combattere la tua natura di verme strisciante, non c'è bisogno.
> Impara che se la tua vita andava di merda prima potevi benissimo troncare prima con tua moglie, non aspettarti una squinzietta del cavolo, bella forza fare in questo modo!!!
> Dimostra che non hai le palle, parla con tua moglie, esci di casa con una valigia e vai in un altro stato per uno o due anni dove nessuno ti conosce, quello è avere coraggio.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:




madame ....


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> madame ....


Amoremio, lei non può permettersi la mia loquela...però il sorrisino è d'obbligo


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, lei non può permettersi la mia loquela...però il sorrisino è d'obbligo


:carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

*Daniel75*



MK ha detto:


> Dal bacio al resto è solo questione di tempo. Io sono sempre dalla parte dei sogni e dei sognatori. Attento a non bruciarti però. E soprattutto, *la classica domanda*, *cosa c'è che non va nel rapporto con tua moglie*?


MK che è un istintiva, perchè libera da sovrastrutture che nemmeno considera a volte, va solitamente al sodo.

Se detesto gli OT è perchè si allargano le frittate e, nonostante questo thread sia invece insolitamente IT, la frittata si è allargata ugualmente.

Soprattutto più che di frittata si è finiti per andare di fretta, concentrandosi sul voler evitarti danni collaterali semplicemente cercando di allontanarti dal fuoco che, sia quello che sia, comunque ti sta dando calore.

Calore che negli hanni passati però hai ricevuto anche da tua moglie, o quello che resta di lei.

Se ora ti senti in prigione con lei è lecito, ma almeno non pensare di poterne uscire rendendoti complice di un'altra donna. Da quella prigione devi fuggire da solo. Prova ad entrare nella mente di un detenuto che, rinchiuso in un carcere di massima sicurezza, non ha alcuna possibilità di fuga se non quella di farlo con la propria e sola mente.

Anche se cerchi di far credere di aver scisso l'altra donna dal tuo rapporto ufficiale, io ti posso assicurare che non è cosi. Semplicemente perchè ho vissuto una situazione simile, io però mi sono fermato molto prima. Invece tu vai di fretta, e dopo aver iniziato il tuo thread dicendo che hai respinto inizialmente questa storia per mesi con tutte le tue forze, in poco tempo sei già a dire che sei pronto a fare le valigie.


Perchè credi di trovare la TUA felicità in un'altra persona?
Potrebbe essere plausibile, ma l'esperienza avrebbe dovuto insegnarti che l'iter di un rapporto non garantisce serenità e felicità nel tempo.

Anche se pensi non sia cosi, di fatto la ragazza ha innescato il tuo comportamento e pensi di uscire dalla tua prigione infilandoti in un albergo.

*Datti tempo*, non stai commettendo nessun reato, tantomeno stai "danneggiando" tua moglie. Se dopo anni passati a tentare di compiacerla non hai ottenuto risultati, forse una forte crisi, stavolta, potrebbe dare risultati diversi. Per te e per lei.

Concediti un ultimo tentativo, dille che senti di non amarla più o dille pure dell'altra, ma vedi cosa succede prima di pensare di poter recuperare la tua felicità buttandoti sull'altra.

Scava, approfondisci, arriva al punto di rottura con tua moglie prima.

Andrà come andrà, qui nessuno, neanche tu, può saperlo di preciso.
E' in questo che l'altra non c'entra, non in quello che pensi tu.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> MK che è un istintiva, perchè libera da sovrastrutture che nemmeno considera a volte, va solitamente al sodo.
> 
> Se detesto gli OT è perchè si allargano le frittate e, nonostante questo thread sia invece insolitamente IT, la frittata si è allargata ugualmente.
> 
> ...



*Daniel ha gia deciso:*
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122804&postcount=438

e' tutto sotto controllo


----------



## Daniel75 (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniel ha gia deciso:
> ...
> e' tutto sotto controllo


Si la prima.
No la seconda.

Ringrazio Dottor Manhattan e Rabarbaro, e' sempre un piacere leggere risposte cosi', dettate non dall'odio ma dal ragionamento e dall'esperienza.
L'ultima possibilita' c'e' gia' stata, e poi un'ultima ancora, e un'altra ultima... 

Daniele, ma perche' devo andare all'estero ? Ad ogni modo, sono lieto di 'averti riempito un poco la giornata'. Ognuno e' libero di riempirla come meglio crede e se per qualche minuto sono riuscito a far sfogare il tuo odio verso l'umanita' allora questo thread non e' servito solo a me 
:up:


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si la prima.
> *No la seconda.*
> 
> Ringrazio Dottor Manhattan e Rabarbaro, e' sempre un piacere leggere risposte cosi', dettate non dall'odio ma dal ragionamento e dall'esperienza.
> ...


Ci arriverai  sembri una persona decisa e pronta a tutto  ... forse e' giusto essere e comportarsi come te: Senza scrupoli. :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si la prima.
> *No la seconda.*
> 
> Ringrazio Dottor Manhattan e Rabarbaro, e' sempre un piacere leggere risposte cosi', dettate non dall'odio ma dal ragionamento e dall'esperienza.
> L'ultima possibilita' c'e' gia' stata, e poi un'ultima ancora, e un'altra ultima...


E' solo oggi che leggo il tuo thread e l'ho fatto anche sommariamente, è troppo lungo.

Sei deciso ma confuso, non potrebbe essere diversamente.

Hai interagito con tua moglie in qualche modo quindi, ma mi sembra di non aver letto le sue considerazioni. Mancano molti elementi.


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel, adesso ti metterò un tarlo nella testa e pensaci un poco. Tu avevi i tuoi probeli forti con tua moglie, ma questa ragazza era fidanzata e senza alcun problema paragonabile al tuo ha tradito...ora tu pensi che non lo rifarebbe ancora appena stufa di te??? Chi tradisce per futili motivi tradirà ancora dicendo le medesime parole, con l'altro c'è stata una intesa magica (la parola magica esce fuori dalla quantizzazione).
Pensaci bene su questo argomento, io stare con una che ha tradito per vendetta, in fin dei conti si è giocata più il suo amorproprio, ma mai con una che millanta cose povo valide in un fidanzamento oltretutto senza convinvenza.
Ah, leggi meglio rabarbaro, non è stato molto gentile con te...ma pochi sanno leggere quello che lui dice :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' solo oggi che leggo il tuo thread e l'ho fatto anche sommariamente, è troppo lungo.
> 
> Sei deciso ma confuso, non potrebbe essere diversamente.
> 
> *Hai interagito con tua moglie in qualche modo quindi, ma mi sembra di non aver letto le sue considerazioni. Mancano molti elementi.*


Ha deciso da solo, e per se stesso.


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ha deciso da solo, e per se stesso.


Non è egoista. Non mi sembra.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Daniel, adesso ti metterò un tarlo nella testa e pensaci un poco. Tu avevi i tuoi probeli forti con tua moglie, ma *questa ragazza era fidanzata e senza alcun problema paragonabile al tuo ha tradito...ora tu pensi che non lo rifarebbe ancora appena stufa di te???* Chi tradisce per futili motivi tradirà ancora dicendo le medesime parole, con l'altro c'è stata una intesa magica (la parola magica esce fuori dalla quantizzazione).
> Pensaci bene su questo argomento, *io stare con una che ha tradito per vendetta,* in fin dei conti si è giocata più il suo amorproprio, ma mai con una che millanta cose povo valide in un fidanzamento oltretutto senza convinvenza.
> Ah, leggi meglio rabarbaro, non è stato molto gentile con te...ma pochi sanno leggere quello che lui dice :carneval:


E chi pu' saperlo? ... si cambia Daniele, le esperienze ci cambiano.


Chi? ... chi ha trdito per vendetta  ?


----------



## Daniel75 (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Daniel, adesso ti metterò un tarlo nella testa e pensaci un poco. Tu avevi i tuoi probeli forti con tua moglie, ma questa ragazza era fidanzata e senza alcun problema paragonabile al tuo ha tradito...ora tu pensi che non lo rifarebbe ancora appena stufa di te??? Chi tradisce per futili motivi tradirà ancora dicendo le medesime parole, con l'altro c'è stata una intesa magica (la parola magica esce fuori dalla quantizzazione).
> Pensaci bene su questo argomento, io stare con una che ha tradito per vendetta, in fin dei conti si è giocata più il suo amorproprio, ma mai con una che millanta cose povo valide in un fidanzamento oltretutto senza convinvenza.
> Ah, leggi meglio rabarbaro, non è stato molto gentile con te...ma pochi sanno leggere quello che lui dice :carneval:


No, ho letto e capito bene Rabarbaro, non mi manca il lessico o la proprieta' di linguaggio forbido. L'ho ringraziato come ho fatto con tutti quelli che non mi hanno insultato o condannato a priori ma mi hanno fornito elementi su cui riflettere e pensare.
E quindi per una volta sono daccordo con te, questo non vuol dire che non dovrai piu' insultarmi, tranquillo, ma cio' che hai detto e' anche il mio solo, ultimo, ma grande dubbio. tante belle parole, per ora accompagnate da tanti bei fatti. Non ho la certezza che da qui a 1 anno non passi io dalla parte del fidanzato tradito, ma solo la grande certezza di quello che provo io in questo momento e di quello che credo lei possa provare... il dubbio c'e'.. ma chi e' certo al 100% ?
Ad ogni modo, lei non ha tradito per vendetta, ma per altri motivi seri almeno quanto i miei e sta' facendo lo stesso mio percorso.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non è egoista. Non mi sembra.


Eppure ... ... ... allora diciamo che ha colto a volo " L'Opportunita' "  OK?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Marzo 2011)

Ciao Daniel, qualche pagina dietro ti ho fatto una domanda, ma, molto comprensibilmente potrebbe esserti sfuggita, e quindi ci riprovo.

Se la serata con la tua nuova amica non fosse stata cosi maGGica come invece è stata, saresti giunto alle stesse conclusioni ? Avresti comunque intrapreso la stessa strada ?


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

*piccolo O T*

... e poi, smettiamola una buona volta con l'odiare l'umanita' ... io personalmente Amo l'umanita'  ... e' la gente che non sopporto  .


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Daniel, adesso ti metterò un tarlo nella testa e pensaci un poco. Tu avevi i tuoi probeli forti con tua moglie, ma questa ragazza era fidanzata e senza alcun problema paragonabile al tuo ha tradito...ora tu pensi che non lo rifarebbe ancora appena stufa di te??? Chi tradisce per futili motivi tradirà ancora dicendo le medesime parole, con l'altro c'è stata una intesa magica (la parola magica esce fuori dalla quantizzazione).
> Pensaci bene su questo argomento, io stare con una che ha tradito per vendetta, in fin dei conti si è giocata più il suo amorproprio, ma mai con una che millanta cose povo valide in un fidanzamento oltretutto senza convinvenza.
> Ah, leggi meglio rabarbaro, non è stato molto gentile con te...ma pochi sanno leggere quello che lui dice :carneval:


Spiace concordare con Daniele,ma e'quello che penso anch'io,l'ho gia'scritto nel forum varie volte.
Chi tradisce e'assolutamente inaffidabile,si ripetera'senza ombra di dubbio,per carita'grande stima per il coraggio di Daniel,ma e'come fare i 200 in autostrada,e stupirsi quando arriva la raccomandata del tutor...
Rabarbaro;qui'Daniele sbagli,anch'io appena arrivato sono stato''gratificato''di un suo scritto,con Daniel75 e'stato piu'tranquillo...ma rileggendolo bene,l'ho perfettamente compreso.
Rileggi Daniele,e capirai,e'semplice,ciao


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eppure ... ... ... allora diciamo che ha colto a volo " L'Opportunita' "  OK?


Marì la sua situazione non è cosa da poco.

Dal di fuori, personalmente, trovo anomalo che lui abbia deciso di lasciare sua moglie "scappando" con l'altra.

Io ci vedo poca determinazione e molta insicurezza.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> MK che è un istintiva, perchè libera da sovrastrutture che nemmeno considera a volte, va solitamente al sodo.
> 
> Se detesto gli OT è perchè si allargano le frittate e, nonostante questo thread sia invece insolitamente IT, la frittata si è allargata ugualmente.
> 
> ...


bellissimo post
non posso approvarti ma penso non mancherà altra occasione

non condivido alcune sfumature
ma c'è una sostanza ineccepibile


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì la sua situazione non è cosa da poco.
> 
> Dal di fuori, personalmente, trovo anomalo che lui abbia deciso di lasciare sua moglie "scappando" con l'altra.
> 
> Io ci vedo *poca determinazione e molta insicurezza*.


esatto :up:

e può diventare un elemento di infinita debolezza nella nuova storia


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Spiace concordare con Daniele,ma e'quello che penso anch'io,l'ho gia'scritto nel forum varie volte.
> *Chi tradisce e'assolutamente inaffidabile,*si ripetera'senza ombra di dubbio,per carita'grande stima per il coraggio di Daniel,ma e'come fare i 200 in autostrada,e stupirsi quando arriva la raccomandata del tutor...
> Rabarbaro;qui'Daniele sbagli,anch'io appena arrivato sono stato''gratificato''di un suo scritto,con Daniel75 e'stato piu'tranquillo...ma rileggendolo bene,l'ho perfettamente compreso.
> Rileggi Daniele,e capirai,e'semplice,ciao


Questo vale anche per te ovviamente?


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> esatto :up:
> 
> e può diventare un elemento di infinita debolezza nella nuova storia


Si, già lo è.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì la sua situazione non è cosa da poco.
> 
> Dal di fuori, personalmente, trovo anomalo che lui abbia deciso di lasciare sua moglie "scappando" con l'altra.
> 
> Io ci vedo poca determinazione e molta insicurezza.





Amoremio ha detto:


> esatto :up:
> 
> e può diventare un elemento di infinita debolezza nella nuova storia



Aspettate che i rapporti fisici si infittiscono  partira' come mazinga :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Daniel75 (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dal di fuori, personalmente, trovo anomalo che lui abbia deciso di lasciare sua moglie "scappando" con l'altra.
> Io ci vedo poca determinazione e molta insicurezza.


Sara' che ho avuto esperienze di vita, amici, famigliari, molto diverse, ma continuo a vedere come "soluzione" insicura e non determinata quella di trascinare avanti per anni una storia che si e' inesorabilmente spenta.




Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciao Daniel, qualche pagina dietro ti ho fatto una domanda, ma, molto comprensibilmente potrebbe esserti sfuggita, e quindi ci riprovo.
> Se la serata con la tua nuova amica non fosse stata cosi maGGica come invece è stata, saresti giunto alle stesse conclusioni ? Avresti comunque intrapreso la stessa strada ?


Si, scusa, mi era fuggita. Si, la serata/notte insieme mi ha dato molte indicazioni. Non ho mai tradito per solo sesso ma in passato ho avute storie solo 'fisiche'. Riesco a capire cosa mi attrae di piu' di una persona. Se stare insieme e dormire abbracciati per ore ti fa stare bene quanto e piu' di aver fatto l'amore allora non c'e' solo sesso, c'e' qualcosa di molto, molto piu' intimo e bello.




lothar57 ha detto:


> Spiace concordare con Daniele,ma e'quello che penso anch'io,l'ho gia'scritto nel forum varie volte.
> Chi tradisce e'assolutamente inaffidabile,si ripetera'senza ombra di dubbio,per carita'grande stima per il coraggio di Daniel,ma e'come fare i 200 in autostrada,e stupirsi quando arriva la raccomandata del tutor...


Sisi, non dispiacerti, concordavo perfino io con Daniele.. tutto detto.
Posso solo avere la presunzione di credere che lei lo abbia fatto solo con me, solo per me e per gli stessi motivi che hanno portato me, per la prima e ultima volta in vita mia, a farlo.
Poi, come ho gia' scritto, il dubbio lo avro' sempre, lo metto in conto, ma chi ha la certezza matematica del partner dopo aver letto questo forum ?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

quali sono i prossimi steps?
e come ti chiedevo ieri
quando parli con tua moglie?


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Poi, come ho gia' scritto, il dubbio lo avro' sempre, lo metto in conto, ma chi ha la certezza matematica del partner *dopo aver letto questo forum ?*


Io questo forum lo metterei d'obbligo come Preparazione Matrimoniale Civile :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Sara' che ho avuto esperienze di vita, amici, famigliari, molto diverse, ma continuo a vedere come "soluzione" insicura e non determinata quella di trascinare avanti per anni una storia che si e' inesorabilmente spenta.


Può essere vista anche dalla tua prospettiva, va bene uguale.

Non capisco perchè in tutto questo senti l'assoluta necessità di voltare pagina coinvolgendo l'altra.

Cosa hai detto, e non detto, a tua moglie?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, scusa, mi era fuggita. Si, la serata/notte insieme mi ha dato molte indicazioni. Non ho mai tradito per solo sesso ma in passato ho avute storie solo 'fisiche'. Riesco a capire cosa mi attrae di piu' di una persona. Se stare insieme e dormire abbracciati per ore ti fa stare bene quanto e piu' di aver fatto l'amore allora non c'e' solo sesso, c'e' qualcosa di molto, molto piu' intimo e bello.


Non lo metto in dubbio, anzi, sono d'accordissimo con te. Dovresti chiederti però dove saresti adesso se la serata in questione ti avesse dato risposte diverse. Secondo il mio modo di pensare io non metto in discussione la decisione che hai preso, anzi, la condivido, ma è la molla che ti ha fatto maturare la decisione che mi lascia perplesso. Pane al pane e vino al vino: tu dovresti lasciare tua moglie perchè non ci stai più bene, nel fatto che hai deciso di farlo dopo che hai trovato un'altra, perdona la franchezza, ci vedo un pizzico di opportunismo. Se questa nuova donna non esistesse, tu, oggi, avresti maturato la stessa decisione ? Rispondi(ti) sinceramente.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio, anzi, sono d'accordissimo con te. Dovresti chiederti però dove saresti adesso se la serata in questione ti avesse dato risposte diverse. Secondo il mio modo di pensare io non metto in discussione la decisione che hai preso, anzi, la condivido, ma è la molla che ti ha fatto maturare la decisione che mi lascia perplesso. Pane al pane e vino al vino: tu dovresti lasciare tua moglie perchè non ci stai più bene, nel fatto che hai deciso di farlo dopo che hai trovato un'altra, perdona la franchezza, ci vedo un pizzico di opportunismo. Se questa nuova donna non esistesse, tu, oggi, avresti maturato la stessa decisione ? Rispondi(ti) sinceramente.


Condivido :up: .


PS e poi si dice che l'unione fa la forza, no?


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, lei non può permettersi la mia loquela...però il sorrisino è d'obbligo


 ma no, volendo posso scrivere cazzo, fica, tette e culo


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, volendo posso scrivere cazzo, fica, tette e culo


:rotfl: :sonar:  :rotfl::sonar: :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci arriverai  sembri una persona decisa e pronta a tutto  ... forse e' giusto essere e comportarsi come te: Senza scrupoli. :mrgreen:


A me non sembra senza scrupoli. E' che si sbaglia a dare sempre l'altro per scontato nonostante cerchi di mandarci dei chiari segnali.
Forse filtri tutte le storie secondo la tua esperienza di "tradita".


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> A me non sembra senza scrupoli. E' che si sbaglia a dare sempre l'altro per scontato nonostante cerchi di mandarci dei chiari segnali.
> *Forse filtri tutte le storie secondo la tua esperienza di "tradita"*.




:ira:​
L'ho gia' detto in un altro 3d:
*
Quello che qua dentro nessuno vuole capire e':* *Chi si mette con uno/a  sposato/a parte gia' tradito/a ... c'e' poco da girarci intorno, nessuo e' immune ... anche tu stai nel calderone.*


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, volendo posso scrivere cazzo, fica, tette e culo


:confuso::confuso::confuso:

esci da questo corpo!

(stavolta la chiedo io la verifica degli ip :carneval


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> A me non sembra senza scrupoli. E' che si sbaglia a dare sempre l'altro per scontato nonostante cerchi di mandarci dei chiari segnali.
> *Forse filtri tutte le storie secondo la tua esperienza di "tradita".*


io credo sia anche normale
chiunque lo fa 

anche tu
che spesso a me dai l'impressione di voler vedere amore e quant'altro nelle storie extra
anche in casi (e non mi riferisco a questo) in cui non solo i traditi faticano a vederci qualcosa che non sia quantomeno triste


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credo sia anche normale
> chiunque lo fa
> 
> anche tu
> ...


anzi con l'occasione ti chiedo: te ne accorgi?


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :confuso::confuso::confuso:
> 
> esci da questo corpo!
> 
> (stavolta la chiedo io la verifica degli ip :carneval


 sono il conte poffarre:dracula:

è il maialmondo no?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono il conte poffarre:dracula:
> 
> è il maialmondo no?


ti disapproverò per sommo ribrezzo, allora :up:


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credo sia anche normale
> chiunque lo fa
> 
> anche tu
> ...






Amoremio ha detto:


> anzi con l'occasione ti chiedo: te ne accorgi?



Non credo :mrgreen:.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non credo :mrgreen:.


non mi viene da sorriderci
a me sembra, da tempo, un segno abbastanza preoccupante
se ne è consapevole può essere voluto o controllato 
se non se ne rende conto è ...
non mi viene il termine


(comunque magari è solo un'impressione mia: lo è?)


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi viene da sorriderci *Dimentichi il riso amaro *
> a me sembra, da tempo, un segno abbastanza preoccupante
> se ne è consapevole può essere voluto o controllato
> se non se ne rende conto è ...
> ...


Affatto, io e' da tempo che evito con lei qualunque confronto, oggi e' stato solo precisare un mio pensiero e, chiudo sull'accaduto, punto.


----------



## oceansize (15 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi viene da sorriderci
> a me sembra, da tempo, un segno abbastanza preoccupante
> se ne è consapevole può essere voluto o controllato
> se non se ne rende conto è ...
> ...


non ti posso ancora pigiare ma ti dico che anche a me dà questa impressione, ma non sono affari miei e cmq credo faccia parte della situazione.
Anche il nostro amico qui vede tutto filtrato, o meglio obnubilato.
ma lui è ancora imbambolato, chissà...


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto, *io e' da tempo che evito con lei qualunque confronto*, oggi e' stato solo precisare un mio pensiero e, chiudo sull'accaduto, punto.


 secondo me è sbagliato.è preferibile tagliare quando si ha a che fare con troll o personaggi provocatori ma nel caso di sabina non è certo così è proprio da persone molto diverse che s'impara sempre qualcosa.
anche se acceso il confronto arricchisce


----------



## oceansize (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è sbagliato.è preferibile tagliare quando si ha a che fare con troll o personaggi provocatori ma nel caso di sabina non è certo così è proprio da persone molto diverse che s'impara sempre qualcosa.
> anche se acceso il confronto arricchisce


:up:
penso di aver imparato molto da chi vive e pensa in modo totalmente diverso da me qui dentro. anche se a volte è faticoso e frustrante. però ti apre ancora di più la mente pur restando se stessi.

capitan ovvio :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è sbagliato.è preferibile tagliare quando si ha a che fare con troll o personaggi provocatori ma nel caso di sabina non è certo così è proprio da persone molto diverse che s'impara sempre qualcosa.
> anche se acceso il confronto arricchisce



Non fa una piega il tuo discorso, ma, questo succede, e puo' succedere, tra persone intelligenti  e qui non dico che sono scema, io sono pazza e basta.


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non fa una piega il tuo discorso, ma, questo succede, e puo' succedere, tra persone intelligenti  e qui non dico che sono scema, io sono pazza e basta.


 certo, come lui
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyKam5bHKTE


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è sbagliato.è preferibile tagliare quando si ha a che fare con troll o personaggi provocatori ma nel caso di sabina non è certo così è proprio da persone molto diverse che s'impara sempre qualcosa.
> anche se acceso il confronto arricchisce


ti quoto

ma a volte a me fa male quando la leggo
e la tentazione di distogliere lo sguardo c'è

io a volte la percepisco come un'esigenza direi spasmodica
eppure contraddetta dai suoi comportamenti


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, come lui




:up::up::up:

Precisa precisa!


Oltre al grande testo :mrgreen: c'e' il fior fiore degli artisti musicali napoletani :strepitoso:​


----------



## Sabina (15 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anzi con l'occasione ti chiedo: te ne accorgi?


Perché prima di giudicare in male cerco di capire  tutto quello che c'è sotto. Io non riesco a fare come voi e a schierarmi solo dopo una decina di righe... e neanche dopo un centinaio.... sono un'ingenua per questo?
Non e' mai una sola cosa a portarci a fare un tipo di scelta. Ogni persona e' diversa da un'altra, ha esperienze di vita alle spalle diverse... io cerco di andare sotto dove voi vedete il male, perché per me non e' tutto solo bianco o solo nero.
Poi gli utenti che scrivono qui lo fanno perché hanno bisogno... voi rispondete in un modo e io rispondo in un altro. Perché siamo DIVERSE.
Probabilmente questo mio modo di pormi dipende dal tipo di professioni che ho svolto e che svolgo.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché prima di giudicare in male cerco di capire tutto quello che c'è sotto. Io non riesco a *fare come voi* e a schierarmi solo dopo una decina di righe... e neanche dopo un centinaio.... sono un'ingenua per questo?
> Non e' mai una sola cosa a portarci a fare un tipo di scelta. Ogni persona e' diversa da un'altra, ha esperienze di vita alle spalle diverse... io cerco di andare sotto *dove voi vedete il male*, perché per me non e' tutto solo bianco o solo nero.
> Poi gli utenti che scrivono qui lo fanno perché hanno bisogno... *voi *rispondete in un modo e io rispondo in un altro. Perché siamo DIVERSE.
> Probabilmente questo mio modo di pormi dipende dal tipo di professioni che ho svolto e che svolgo.


"voi"
e  "vedete il male"
ma anche altro
suggeriscono, almeno a me, che sulla prima parte del tuo post c'è ancora molto da lavorare


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per te ovviamente?


 
certo,ma io mica debbo rifarmi una vita...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Sisi, non dispiacerti, concordavo perfino io con Daniele.. tutto detto.
> ...


 
Assolutamente no,qui'nessuno crede di non potere essere o diventare becco,pero'come si dice se la sfiga l'aiuti pure.......


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

*mi ricorda una vecchia sigla*



Amoremio ha detto:


> "voi"
> e  "vedete il male"
> ma anche altro
> suggeriscono, almeno a me, che sulla prima parte del tuo post c'è ancora molto da lavorare




Te la ricordi? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQdT5XTcqPY



:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel, che dire, lei ha tradito non per i tuoi stessi e problematici motivi (fermo restando che anche i tuoi motivi non sono per nulla validi e neppure condividibili se non da un folle), lei era fidanzata e non convivente, uscire da  quella relazione anche se poteva essere doloroso era persino più facile che per te ed ha preferito accalappiare te prima di mollare l'altro.
Adesso forse lo saprai che ci sono persone che non lasciano il partner prima di averne un altro bello e pronto, questi sono traditori di norma, vogliono cadere sul morbido sempre e comunque, sostituiscono il passato con il presente e facendo così dimostrano che il passato non era poi così gravoso, anzi, quindi i problemi non c'erano davvero!
"Carpe diem" ma mettiti le mutande di ferro, va, che mi sa che l'inculata bestiale te la prenderai eccome, le storie tra amanti raramente finiscono bene (a volte si, ma sono rarissime) e la tua parte già con il piede sbagliato, cioè con una donna che non è capace di lasciare solo un fidanzato con il quale neppure convive, pessimo biglietto da visita.


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> *Sono sposato tra alti e bassi (come tutti*, per la carita') da 8 anni (ne abbiamo tutti e due 36) e mai avrei pensato di tradire. Poi con il mio lavoro conosco una cliente che mi piace da subito, stessi gusti, stesse passioni e ogni settimana (ci vediamo 1 ora la settimana, io sono un consulente) ci troviamo piu' a parlare che a lavorare.
> Per i primi 7 mesi non capita nulla, ne' voglio che capiti, io sposato, lei fidanzata/convivente, non sento il bisogno di scappatelle e (pensavo) non ne sono il tipo.
> Poi.. mano a mano, la stima e la curiosita' reciproca cresce e *decidiamo un mese fa* di vederci fuori dal lavoro per un 'aperitivo... scatta la scintilla e con essa inevitabile il primo bacio, dolce e bello come non ricordavo da anni.
> *Continua cosi' ogni settimana* ma non siamo mai andati oltre ai baci.
> *Il problema e' che io mi sto' innamorando e penso lei anche.*


Sono andata a rileggere la prima pagina per capire meglio, non la ricordavo più. In particolare, non ricordavo più in quali termini, Daniel, parlassi di tua moglie... non mi pareva una situazione così catastrofica da determinare la fine di un matrimonio.

Premesso che non trovo sbagliato, a priori, lasciare un coniuge quando si capisce di non amarlo più, anzi.
Ma mi trovo un po' perplessa nel leggere le cose in grassetto. Qui non si parla di un matrimonio in crisi e il tempo trascorso con la tua amante mi pare davvero limitato per indurti a credere di amarla.
La consapevolezza di esserne innamorato giunta dopo la notte insieme, perchè ti è sembrato bello il 'dopo'... anche questo mi dà da pensare. Non bisogna essere necessariamente innamorati per apprezzare l'intimità dopo il sesso con un'amante.

Non voglio giudicare, ma sono sincera: l'idea che mi sono fatta è quella di un uomo che si è preso una bella cotta per un'altra in un momento di crisi del suo matrimonio.

Non vorrei mai suggerirti di continuare a tradire tua moglie in silenzio, ma prima di lasciarla non potresti aspettare e pensarci ancora un po'? Tua moglie, che nel bene e nel male ha condiviso con te un importante progetto di vita, non merita almeno un po' di attenzione?
Io sono dell'idea che prendere una decisione così importante (che avrà un impatto durissimo sulla psiche di tua moglie) non può essere la cosa di una notte, ecco.


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è proprio da persone molto diverse che s'impara sempre qualcosa.
> anche se acceso il confronto arricchisce


Sì, sono d'accordo.


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono andata a rileggere la prima pagina per capire meglio, non la ricordavo più. In particolare, non ricordavo più in quali termini, Daniel, parlassi di tua moglie... non mi pareva una situazione così catastrofica da determinare la fine di un matrimonio.
> 
> Premesso che non trovo sbagliato, a priori, lasciare un coniuge quando si capisce di non amarlo più, anzi.
> Ma mi trovo un po' perplessa nel leggere le cose in grassetto. Qui non si parla di un matrimonio in crisi e il tempo trascorso con la tua amante mi pare davvero limitato per indurti a credere di amarla.
> ...


Si, però.....l'altra va decontestualizzata. Questo lui lo deve capire e noi non dovremmo fare la parte di quelli che cercano di togliergli la cioccolata dalle mani...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> MK che è un istintiva, perchè libera da sovrastrutture che nemmeno considera a volte, va solitamente al sodo.
> 
> Se detesto gli OT è perchè si allargano le frittate e, nonostante questo thread sia invece insolitamente IT, la frittata si è allargata ugualmente.
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto DM, ma non mi puoi scrivere "hanni passati" eh, che ti succede? Non ti riconosco più .


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credo sia anche normale
> chiunque lo fa
> 
> *anche tu*
> ...


Forse perchè nella sua l'amore c'è. Strano che io, da tradita, la senta molto vicina Sabina, sensibilità simile?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> No, non e' un fallimento del forum.
> Lo scopo del forum non deve essere quello di disincentivare a priori il tradimento se questo puo' portare felicita' ad una nuova coppia, ci fosse anche solo 1% di possibilita'.
> Non voglio trovarmi a 50 anni che nemmeno quasi parlo con il partner e con un figlio che maledice il gelo che c'e' in casa.
> E' diritto di ognuno di noi fare il possibile per cercare questa felicita' e continuare a farlo finche' avro' vita.
> ...


e me raccomando viva il veneto! Comunque ti sento molto fratello in questa vicenda...io invece ho solo rinunciato a quella felicità, ma non certo per scelta mia...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio, anzi, sono d'accordissimo con te. Dovresti chiederti però dove saresti adesso se la serata in questione ti avesse dato risposte diverse. Secondo il mio modo di pensare io non metto in discussione la decisione che hai preso, anzi, la condivido, ma è la molla che ti ha fatto maturare la decisione che mi lascia perplesso. Pane al pane e vino al vino: tu dovresti lasciare tua moglie perchè non ci stai più bene, nel fatto che hai deciso di farlo dopo che hai trovato un'altra, perdona la franchezza, ci vedo un pizzico di opportunismo. Se questa nuova donna non esistesse, tu, oggi, avresti maturato la stessa decisione ? Rispondi(ti) sinceramente.


Per molti è un 'ancora di salvezza, una mano tesa, una corda che scende dall'alto....ma secondo me ci vuole umiltà...io al posto di Daniel non mi sentirei di ipotecare tutta la mia esistenza con un altra donna dopo che l'ho conosciuta molto poco, e non ho visto come si comporta nel momento del bisogno. Speriamo che Daniel non prende lucciole per lanterne...solo questo...è secondo me solo se guardiamo al passato vediamo chi ci ha veramente amato. Con parole e progetti futuri...capaci tutti di sognare...
Bon dai domani mi compro una mercedes...tanto sono munifico...


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto DM, ma non mi puoi scrivere "hanni passati" eh, che ti succede? Non ti riconosco più .


Dove l'ho scritto?
Qualcosa succede, picchi di serotonina ed endorfine, e tu qualche elemento per capire dovresti averlo.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dove l'ho scritto?
> Qualcosa succede, picchi di serotonina ed endorfine, e tu qualche elemento per capire dovresti averlo.


Qui "...Calore che negli hanni passati però hai ricevuto anche da tua moglie, o quello che resta di lei."

Su serotonina ed endorfine che dire, beato te!


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qui "...Calore che negli hanni passati però hai ricevuto anche da tua moglie, o quello che resta di lei."


Ah ecco, nemmeno lo vedevo. Boh!


----------



## Sabina (15 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse perchè nella sua l'amore c'è. Strano che io, da tradita, la senta molto vicina Sabina, sensibilità simile?


Non avevo considerato le cose da questo punto di vista. Comunque e' vero, nella mia vita c'è molto amore. Il mio modo di essere, disponibile ed empatico, mi ha permesso di crearmi intorno una buona rete di relazioni (e con questo non mi riferisco a relazioni extraconiugali). Secondo me le persone vanno capite e per farlo ci vuole tempo, avere la fiducia dell'altro e riuscirsi a mettere nei suoi panni.


----------



## passante (16 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> L'ultima possibilita' c'e' gia' stata, e poi un'ultima ancora, e un'altra ultima...
> 
> ...allora questo thread non e' servito solo a me


caro D75,

ho pensato molto in questi due giorni alla tua storia e alla mia vita. e allora vedi che questo thread non è stato utile solo a te (ma a te lo è stato, poi?). dici che hai dato molte possibilità a tua moglie e io ti credo. sai io l'ho fatto, ho trattato molto male e esasperato la persona con cui vivo. non credo per due anni, anzi posso dire con sicurezza di no, ma per un tempo ragionevolmente lungo da farmi mandare affanculo. e invece no. non l'ha fatto. devo dire che ha fatto di tutto per mettermi di fronte a me stesso e alla fine c'è riuscito. anche andandosene, ma non senza appello. non dopo aver deciso che era troppo tardi, o dopo aver trovato al di fuori di noi la forza di affrontare il distacco da me. se ne è andato dicendomi: "io con te così non ce la faccio più, chiamami quando avrai capito se veramente vuoi andare avanti con me". ma la cosa più importante, l'ho capito pensando alla tua storia in questi due giorni, è che non mi ha chiesto di cambiare per tornare assieme. mi ha detto"io non ce la faccio più, ma se tu sei sicuro di voler stare con me allora posso farcela, anche così". sono contento di aver messo a fuoco queste cose, perchè non vedevo che me stesso in tutta questa storia. e capisco anche di essere stato fortunato. mi perdonerai se ti ho preso a pretesto per pensare lui.

in tutto questo, per quello che riguarda te, io sottoscrivo quanto ti hanno detto e consigliato Dott. Manhattan e Sole, anche se con sfumature diverse. 

in ogni caso sono io che ringrazio te per aver raccontato la tua storia.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Te la ricordi? ​
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQdT5XTcqPY​
> ...


ehmmmm

temo che sarebbe impossibile 
di quand'è?


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Marzo 2011)

Anch'io ho letto tutto questo topic. Invidio la decisione che traspare in Daniel75. Lui è stato capace di fare una scelta. Io non credo di essere in grado di farlo. Ma la mia è un' altra storia.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse perchè nella sua l'amore c'è. Strano che io, da tradita, la senta molto vicina Sabina, sensibilità simile?


anch'io a volte la sento vicina
e mi sono interrogata sul perchè

e sai a quale "me" la sento vicina?

a quella che entrò qui dentro disperata dopo mesi di calvario cercando di capire se si stava illudendo, se era amata, se era possibile ricostruire
solo che io non cercavo supporti alle mie illusioni
non me la prendevo con chi mi diceva qualcosa che non volevo sentire

forse lei, per credere a ciò che vuol credere ha bisogno che non le manchi quel supporto
e questo un significato lo ha


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2011)

i migliori hanni della nostra vitaaa, i migliori hanni della nostraa vitaaaa,
stringiti forte a te....:ghitarra:




ps hancoraaa, hancorahh...perché io da quella sera, non o fatto più lamoreee senza teee


----------



## Sabina (16 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anch'io a volte la sento vicina
> e mi sono interrogata sul perchè
> 
> e sai a quale "me" la sento vicina?
> ...


Ecco sbagli, perché io leggo tutto (tempo permettendo) e rifletto molto su tutto quello che mi viene detto, che mi piaccia o meno. Sono una persona che si mette spesso in discussione in tutti gli ambiti della vita e disponibile a cambiare quando sento che una cosa non va più bene.  Mi ritengo in grado di valutare la realtà dei fatti, non sono assolutamente una che vive di illusioni o parole (mica scrivo tutto qui... come tutti). Questo tipo di scelta mi va bene ora, magari più avanti non sara' più così. Ora sono più felice di quanto lo ero prima.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ecco sbagli, perché io leggo tutto (tempo permettendo) e rifletto molto su tutto quello che mi viene detto, che mi piaccia o meno. Sono una persona che si mette spesso in discussione in tutti gli ambiti della vita e disponibile a cambiare quando sento che una cosa non va più bene. Mi ritengo in grado di valutare la realtà dei fatti, non sono assolutamente una che vive di illusioni o parole (mica scrivo tutto qui... come tutti). Questo tipo di scelta mi va bene ora, magari più avanti non sara' più così. Ora sono più felice di quanto lo ero prima.


buon per te, sabina

io non ho detto che tu sia così o cosà
ho detto quello che io percepisco, che io sento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> i migliori hanni della nostra vitaaa, i migliori hanni della nostraa vitaaaa,
> stringiti forte a te....:ghitarra:
> 
> 
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: anche tu non scherzi, però.....:carneval:


----------



## Daniel75 (17 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Anch'io ho letto tutto questo topic. Invidio la decisione che traspare in Daniel75. Lui è stato capace di fare una scelta. Io non credo di essere in grado di farlo. Ma la mia è un' altra storia.


A volta fortuna e sfortuna hanno una componente vitale nelle nostre scelte, a volte c'e' tanta esperienza personale e a volte e' un buon mix di tutto questo.

Io ho visto i miei genitori stare insieme solo per me (detto in faccia) e tirare avanti una relazione inesistente solo per boh.. noia ? pigrizia ? moralita' ? religione ? tutte quante le cose ?
Poi ho visto un mio carissimo amico tradire la moglie, essere scoperto platealmente (di quelle cose che in una piccola' citta' tutti lo sanno entro 24 ore e se ne parla per 24 settimane), svergognato e insultato da tutti, amici (me compreso) e parenti ... divorziare, sposarsi l'amante e vivere (almeno per ora, ma a 10 anni di distanza) felice. Ogni volta che lo vedo continua a dirmi che ha sbagliato i modi, ma che rifarebbe la stessa cosa tutti i giorni della sua vita... ora hanno 2 bambine meravigliose e girano ancora mano per mano in corso come due innamorati.
Lo so che per ogni storia finita cosi' ce ne sono 99 finite male, ma la cosa importante e' che ne valga la pena.. e lei in questo momento vale tutto il dolore che c'e' quando mi manca, quando e' lontana e tutto cio' che arrivera' con il divorzio e con l'abbandono di quasi un terzo della mia vita, 10 anni...
Al momento la cosa che mi dispiace di piu' e' non averla incontrata prima, ma il passato non lo possiamo cambiare, solo farne esperienza e tesoro per il presente e il futuro...


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Lo so che per ogni storia finita cosi' ce ne sono 99 finite male, ma la cosa importante e' che ne valga la pena.. e lei in questo momento vale tutto il dolore che c'e' quando mi manca, quando e' lontana e tutto cio' che arrivera' con il divorzio e con l'abbandono di quasi un terzo della mia vita, 10 anni...


Aggiungi anche tutti i tuoi soldi e sei arrivato vicino a quello che perdi per una amante :up: Oh, conosco anche io i fessi che si sono messi con la troietta di turno, che credi, che dopo scoperti se cacciati di casa cosa possono fare??? Da soli??? ma siamo pazzi, sono dei mammoni di solito, devono avere una donna che stiri per loro le camicie, no???


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> A volta fortuna e sfortuna hanno una componente vitale nelle nostre scelte, a volte c'e' tanta esperienza personale e a volte e' un buon mix di tutto questo.
> 
> Io ho visto i miei genitori stare insieme solo per me (detto in faccia) e tirare avanti una relazione inesistente solo per boh.. noia ? pigrizia ? moralita' ? religione ? tutte quante le cose ?
> Poi ho visto un mio carissimo amico tradire la moglie, essere scoperto platealmente (di quelle cose che in una piccola' citta' tutti lo sanno entro 24 ore e se ne parla per 24 settimane), svergognato e insultato da tutti, amici (me compreso) e parenti ... divorziare, sposarsi l'amante e vivere (almeno per ora, ma a 10 anni di distanza) felice. Ogni volta che lo vedo continua a dirmi che ha sbagliato i modi, ma che rifarebbe la stessa cosa tutti i giorni della sua vita... ora hanno 2 bambine meravigliose e girano ancora mano per mano in corso come due innamorati.
> ...


Insoma toso...
Te go dito de narghe pian pianelo..
E de non fare colpi de mato o ati strambi...
Par el resto ciuciete la crema dell'amore e trate alto..ti che te poi...
E la lezion è...visto el to amico che avete tanto coglionato...ora lù lè felice...
E dighelo ala to dona...pecati de mona dio perdona...
Ma va pian...
Pensa che per tanti è stato passare dalla padella alla brace...
All'inissio tuto belo, tute lucete colorate, dopo te vedare che anca questa la ga el so lato tristo incandio...
Le vecie?
Coparle! XD...


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> A volta fortuna e sfortuna hanno una componente vitale nelle nostre scelte, a volte c'e' tanta esperienza personale e a volte e' un buon mix di tutto questo.
> 
> Io ho visto i miei genitori stare insieme solo per me (detto in faccia) e tirare avanti una relazione inesistente solo per boh.. noia ? pigrizia ? moralita' ? religione ? tutte quante le cose ?
> Poi ho visto un mio carissimo amico tradire la moglie, essere scoperto platealmente (di quelle cose che in una piccola' citta' tutti lo sanno entro 24 ore e se ne parla per 24 settimane), svergognato e insultato da tutti, amici (me compreso) e parenti ... divorziare, sposarsi l'amante e vivere (almeno per ora, ma a 10 anni di distanza) felice. Ogni volta che lo vedo continua a dirmi che ha sbagliato i modi, ma che rifarebbe la stessa cosa tutti i giorni della sua vita... ora hanno 2 bambine meravigliose e girano ancora mano per mano in corso come due innamorati.
> ...


 belle parole! davvero! :up: 
in bocca al lupo Daniel....


----------



## passante (18 Marzo 2011)

D75 hai parlato con tua moglie?


----------



## Daniel75 (18 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> D75 hai parlato con tua moglie?


Non ancora... e tutti risposero in coro "e che cazzo aspetti ??"


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non ancora... e tutti risposero in coro "e che cazzo aspetti ??"


 no proprio cosi no....ma non far passare troppo tempo! raccogli le tue idee e parlale...lo so che è difficile ma se la tua decisione è questa è inutile aspettare...


----------



## passante (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non ancora... e tutti risposero in coro "e che cazzo aspetti ??"


beh no, quella è la parte difficile, è ovvio che tendi a procrastinare. non ho niente da dire in merito, ovviamente, perchè non ho esperienza. (nè moglie :carneval


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> beh no, quella è la parte difficile, è ovvio che tendi a procrastinare. non ho niente da dire in merito, ovviamente, perchè non ho esperienza. (nè moglie :carneval


Pero', prolungare l'agonia non lo aiuta, lo mette sotto una peggiore luce quando dovra' informarla sui fatti, la decisione da lui presa  ... se la sentenza e' stata decisa  che la pena/condanna sia celere ... penso a quei poveri condannati nel braccio della morte che aspettano anni ed anni :unhappy: quella si ch'e' crudelta'  .


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero', prolungare l'agonia non lo aiuta, lo mette sotto una peggiore luce quando dovra' informarla sui fatti, la decisione da lui presa  ... se la sentenza e' stata decisa  che la pena/condanna sia celere ... penso a quei poveri condannati nel braccio della morte che aspettano anni ed anni :unhappy: quella si ch'e' crudelta'  .


 :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2011)

In bocca al lupo Daniel!

Se sei convinto vai avanti

ciao


----------



## Sabina (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero', prolungare l'agonia non lo aiuta, lo mette sotto una peggiore luce quando dovra' informarla sui fatti, la decisione da lui presa  ... se la sentenza e' stata decisa  che la pena/condanna sia celere ... penso a quei poveri condannati nel braccio della morte che aspettano anni ed anni :unhappy: quella si ch'e' crudelta'  .


Hai ragione... pero' non sanno di essere nel braccio della morte, perciò vivono tutto normalmente.... intuendo qualcosa forse ma senza avere il coraggio di affrontarlo?


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Hai ragione... pero' non sanno di essere nel braccio della morte, perciò vivono tutto normalmente.... intuendo qualcosa forse ma senza avere il coraggio di affrontarlo?


Le regola dovrebbe essere: Non fare agli altri cio' che non vorresti che fosse fatto a te. :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le regola dovrebbe essere: Non fare agli altri cio' che non vorresti che fosse fatto a te. :mrgreen:


Secondo me ai traditori piacerebbe essere cornuti! Ma tutti tutti. :carneval:
Promuoviamo una campagna promozionale "Cornifica il tuo traditore, lo renderai felice!"???


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me ai traditori piacerebbe essere cornuti! Ma tutti tutti. :carneval:
> Promuoviamo una campagna promozionale "Cornifica il tuo traditore, lo renderai felice!"???


Mah sai...
Per un traditore...sapere di stare assieme ad una traditrice...rende tutto più agevole no?
I guai iniziano quando ci sono delle troie che danno da intendere di essere sante...e dei porci..che danno da intedendere di essere santi no?

Non è che piacerebbe essere cornuti...ma rende come dire correi...
Io si è vero ho fatto le mie, ma tu?
Mentre tante volte il tradito ( che magari guarda sua moglie 3 volte all'anno), sale in cattedra come giudice, del traditore.

In tanti casi secondo me...
Il traditore si sente come Goering...giudicato da Stalin eh?
Dentro di sè..scoppia a ridere...eh?


----------



## Daniel75 (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le regola dovrebbe essere: Non fare agli altri cio' che non vorresti che fosse fatto a te. :mrgreen:


Se valesse cosi' anche per mia moglie nei miei confronti saremmo ancora felicemente sposati.

Concordo (come sempre) con Sabina. Per lei in questo momento e' tutto normale, piatto e normale, come negli ultimi 2 anni, nulla e' cambiato. Dirglielo il giorno X o il giorno X+10 non cambia. Ovvio, si tratta di giorni, non trascinero' questa storia per mesi.


----------



## Daniel75 (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me ai traditori piacerebbe essere cornuti! Ma tutti tutti. :carneval:
> Promuoviamo una campagna promozionale "Cornifica il tuo traditore, lo renderai felice!"???


Credimi, sarei contento. Almeno si spiega perche' una ragazza meravigliosa e solare che amavo e' diventata apatica e insensibile, potrei pensare di avere delle colpe io, potrei capire che non le davo quello che voleva... mi farebbe piacere saperla felice almeno fuori casa... ma non lo sapro' mai missa'...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Se valesse cosi' anche per mia moglie nei miei confronti saremmo ancora felicemente sposati.
> 
> Concordo (come sempre) con Sabina. Per lei in questo momento e' tutto normale, piatto e normale, come negli ultimi 2 anni, nulla e' cambiato. Dirglielo il giorno X o il giorno X+10 non cambia. Ovvio, si tratta di giorni, non trascinero' questa storia per mesi.


Se tu dovessi mettere 1000 euro fuori per ogni giorno in più lo avresti fatto prima di sceglierlo


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2011)

20 pagine di aggiornamenti...non ce la farò mai a recuperare. :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> 20 pagine di aggiornamenti...non ce la farò mai a recuperare. :unhappy:


Un bell'Impreparata sul registro non te lo toglie nessuno, e domani accompagnata dai genitori....ecco cosa succede a marinare il forum.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un bell'Impreparata sul registro non te lo toglie nessuno, e domani accompagnata dai genitori....ecco cosa succede a marinare il forum.....:mrgreen:


Noooooooo, accompagnata dai genitori nooooooo!!!!! 

Ho la giustificazione però!!!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> beh no, quella è la parte difficile, è ovvio che tendi a procrastinare. non ho niente da dire in merito, ovviamente, perchè non ho esperienza. (nè *moglie *:carneval


sarebbe uguale
chetticredi?


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> beh no, quella è la parte difficile, è ovvio che tendi a procrastinare. non ho niente da dire in merito, ovviamente, perchè non ho esperienza. (nè moglie :carneval


Beh hai un marito...quale dei due sia peggio, non saprei. :carneval:


----------



## passante (21 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarebbe uguale
> chetticredi?





Eliade ha detto:


> Beh hai un marito...quale dei due sia peggio, non saprei. :carneval:


gnegnegnegnegne


----------



## Amoremio (21 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> gnegnegnegnegne


 
:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> gnegnegnegnegne


:carneval:


----------



## Daniel75 (4 Aprile 2011)

Un aggiornamento dopo quasi 2 settimane...
Che dire... avevate ragione quasi tutti. 
I sogni finiscono e le favole sono solo sui libri e al cinema.
Molti di voi mi diranno che merito ogni secondo di sofferenza, forse avete ragione anche su questo, io di mio non mi sono neanche reso conto di aver scelto di innamorarmi, di aver sognato qualcosa che era a portata di mano, a pochi metri.. per poi veder crollare il tutto.
E' giusto che stia da solo, non sono sicuro di meritarmelo e non riesco a capire dove ho sbagliato, so di aver fatto tutto quello che era in mio potere per essere felice... ma a volte le coincidenze, a volte la pura sfortuna... trasformano il sogno in un incubo.
I sogni pero' finiscono subito.. dagli incubi sembra non svegliarsi mai...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Un aggiornamento dopo quasi 2 settimane...
> Che dire... avevate ragione quasi tutti.
> I sogni finiscono e le favole sono solo sui libri e al cinema.
> Molti di voi mi diranno che merito ogni secondo di sofferenza, forse avete ragione anche su questo, io di mio non mi sono neanche reso conto di aver scelto di innamorarmi, di aver sognato qualcosa che era a portata di mano, a pochi metri.. per poi veder crollare il tutto.
> ...


Daniel che ti è successo?
Senti...dai vieni al raduno...
Ci parlo io con te...mentre Lothar è impegnato a metterle in riga...
Tu non sai quanto io ti capisca...è che certi affari ne parliamo a 4 occhi...
Non hai sbagliato...te lo dico io...
Gli incubi? Bisogna dare ad essi battaglia...
Daniel vieni a trovarmi...


----------



## Sabina (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Un aggiornamento dopo quasi 2 settimane...
> Che dire... avevate ragione quasi tutti.
> I sogni finiscono e le favole sono solo sui libri e al cinema.
> Molti di voi mi diranno che merito ogni secondo di sofferenza, forse avete ragione anche su questo, io di mio non mi sono neanche reso conto di aver scelto di innamorarmi, di aver sognato qualcosa che era a portata di mano, a pochi metri.. per poi veder crollare il tutto.
> ...


Cos'è accaduto Daniel?


----------



## passante (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Un aggiornamento dopo quasi 2 settimane...
> Che dire... avevate ragione quasi tutti.
> I sogni finiscono e le favole sono solo sui libri e al cinema.
> Molti di voi mi diranno che merito ogni secondo di sofferenza, forse avete ragione anche su questo, io di mio non mi sono neanche reso conto di aver scelto di innamorarmi, di aver sognato qualcosa che era a portata di mano, a pochi metri.. per poi veder crollare il tutto.
> ...


è fondamentale che tu capisca dove hai sbagliato. se no ci ritorni e dalla tua felicità ti allontani sempre più.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Un aggiornamento dopo quasi 2 settimane...
> Che dire... avevate ragione quasi tutti.
> I sogni finiscono e le favole sono solo sui libri e al cinema.
> Molti di voi mi diranno che merito ogni secondo di sofferenza, forse avete ragione anche su questo, io di mio non mi sono neanche reso conto di aver scelto di innamorarmi, di aver sognato qualcosa che era a portata di mano, a pochi metri.. per poi veder crollare il tutto.
> ...


 
magari il peso della situazione ti fa vedere tutto nero
e  quello che è successo potrebbe essere meno definitivo di quel che ora ti appare

non sapendo di che si tratta tuttavia non c'è molto altro da dire


----------



## feeling (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Un aggiornamento dopo quasi 2 settimane...
> Che dire... avevate ragione quasi tutti.
> I sogni finiscono e le favole sono solo sui libri e al cinema.
> Molti di voi mi diranno che merito ogni secondo di sofferenza, forse avete ragione anche su questo, io di mio non mi sono neanche reso conto di aver scelto di innamorarmi, di aver sognato qualcosa che era a portata di mano, a pochi metri.. per poi veder crollare il tutto.
> ...


Mi spiace tantissimo sentirti così ma è proprio vero che l'amore ci manda dalle stelle alle stalle....
Se ti va raccontaci e sfogati, piu per tirarlo fuori....
Mi spiace davvero.


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Un aggiornamento dopo quasi 2 settimane...
> Che dire... avevate ragione quasi tutti.
> I sogni finiscono e le favole sono solo sui libri e al cinema.
> Molti di voi mi diranno che merito ogni secondo di sofferenza, forse avete ragione anche su questo, io di mio non mi sono neanche reso conto di aver scelto di innamorarmi, di aver sognato qualcosa che era a portata di mano, a pochi metri.. per poi veder crollare il tutto.
> ...


 Forza e coraggio Daniel...il tempo aggiusta tutto fidati! ora devi solo riordinare le tue idee....lo stare un po da solo ti aiuterà sicuramente!


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Che, tu hai fatto il grande passo di dare aria alla moglie e la nuova fiamma ti ha sfanculato??? No perchè da quello che hai scritto si evince questo.
Si è giusto che tu stia da solo, e fidati te lo meriti eccome, perchè per seguire la tua felicità personale te ne saresti fregato altamente di quella degli altri.
Adesso medita bene, se sei in questo sconforto sei tu ad esserti messo.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Un aggiornamento dopo quasi 2 settimane...
> Che dire... avevate ragione quasi tutti.
> I sogni finiscono e le favole sono solo sui libri e al cinema.
> Molti di voi mi diranno che merito ogni secondo di sofferenza, forse avete ragione anche su questo, io di mio non mi sono neanche reso conto di aver scelto di innamorarmi, di aver sognato qualcosa che era a portata di mano, a pochi metri.. per poi veder crollare il tutto.
> ...


Caro Daniele,perdonami io al solito leggo male e in fretta,ma come dice Daniele qui'sopra anch'io leggo cosi'....tu hai mollato la moglie e poi con la nuova donna e'finita male....e'vero????


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Daniele,perdonami io al solito leggo male e in fretta,ma come dice Daniele qui'sopra anch'io leggo cosi'....tu hai mollato la moglie e poi con la nuova donna e'finita male....e'vero????


 
ancora non ci aveva detto di aver parlato con la moglie
può darsi abbia semplicemente scoperto che l'altra non era così interessata a lui

ma anche se avesse parlato con la moglie, dopo quello che ci aveva detto di lei non la dovrebbe ritenere una gran perdita ( a meno che non sia il classico caso in cui vedeva la moglie becera solo per giustificare il tradimento)

o ancora 
ha parlato con la moglie che gli ha detto che non vedeva l'ora di trovare un motivo per lasciarsi e ... si è sentito tradito

ecc.


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ancora non ci aveva detto di aver parlato con la moglie
> può darsi abbia semplicemente scoperto che l'altra non era così interessata a lui
> 
> ma anche se avesse parlato con la moglie, dopo quello che ci aveva detto di lei non la dovrebbe ritenere una gran perdita ( a meno che non sia il classico caso in cui vedeva la moglie becera solo per giustificare il tradimento)
> ...


 si infatti........sono andati avanti anni luce!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ancora non ci aveva detto di aver parlato con la moglie
> può darsi abbia semplicemente scoperto che l'altra non era così interessata a lui
> 
> ma anche se avesse parlato con la moglie, dopo quello che ci aveva detto di lei non la dovrebbe ritenere una gran perdita ( a meno che non sia il classico caso in cui vedeva la moglie becera solo per giustificare il tradimento)
> ...


Quindi Amoremio, e'comunque solo....non deve essere una bella situazione...io conosco una tipa che ha fatto la stessa fine....al marito che la cacciava disse''bene,lui mi aspetta a braccia aperte'' invece.....ora e sola,ne'marito ne 'amante
Grazie per essere stata cosi'gentile da chirirmi la cosa,ciao,buona serata


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Un aggiornamento dopo quasi 2 settimane...
> Che dire... avevate ragione quasi tutti.
> I sogni finiscono e le favole sono solo sui libri e al cinema.
> Molti di voi mi diranno che merito ogni secondo di sofferenza, forse avete ragione anche su questo, io di mio non mi sono neanche reso conto di aver scelto di innamorarmi, di aver sognato qualcosa che era a portata di mano, a pochi metri.. per poi veder crollare il tutto.
> ...


Sei un mona...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ed avevi anche visto qua il finale del film...

abituate ad andare in giro in mutande se tu' moje e' una tosta...

magara la pelle ta' lascia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quindi Amoremio, e'comunque solo....non deve essere una bella situazione...io conosco una tipa che ha fatto la stessa fine....al marito che la cacciava disse''bene,lui mi aspetta a braccia aperte'' invece.....ora e sola,ne'marito ne 'amante
> Grazie per essere stata cosi'gentile da chirirmi la cosa,ciao,buona serata


dipende

e poi scusa ma meglio soli che illusi di essere in buona compagnia


----------



## Daniel75 (4 Aprile 2011)

Si, non sono stato chiarissimo, ma non ero proprio dell'umore per i discorsi lunghi.
Un breve riassunto.
Ho detto alla moglie che per me e finita e non la amo piu', da tempo, cosi' come non mi sento piu' amato, da tempo; ho omesso del tradimento.
L'ho fatto per me stesso in primis, non si poteva continuare cosi' e l'avrei fatto a prescindere da 'altre' situazioni.
Quindi, comunque vogliate imputare a me le colpe, non e' un periodo facile ed e' l'ultimo momento in cui vorrei stare solo.
Capitolo due quello con la nuova 'lei'. Lei per adesso continua a stare fidanzata con il tipo, nonostante a parole voglia stare con me (ma tra il dire e il fare...).
Ergo.. una situazione banale e normale, vista 1000 volte... solo.. speravo che la mia non fosse una situazione 'delle tante'.
Oggi le ho chiesto di vederla per parlarle e dire che se non faceva una scelta per me finiva li...lei dice che ha bisogno di tempo, che e' successo tutto in fretta, ma ama 'di piu' me e che senza non puo' stare... si e' messa a piangere e alla fine siamo rimasti "insieme".
So che dovrei stare da solo, che una cosi' non puo' darmi quello che voglio, ma non riesco a rimanere solo e vederla anche solo un'ora al giorno e' per me scopo della vita in questo momento.
Ok, non riesco a spiegarmi meglio, forse tra qualche ora saro' piu' lucido.. ma un'idea in piu' l'avete...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, non sono stato chiarissimo, ma non ero proprio dell'umore per i discorsi lunghi.
> Un breve riassunto.
> Ho detto alla moglie che per me e finita e non la amo piu', da tempo, cosi' come non mi sento piu' amato, da tempo; ho omesso del tradimento.
> L'ho fatto per me stesso in primis, non si poteva continuare cosi' e l'avrei fatto a prescindere da 'altre' situazioni.
> ...


Bravo il classico amante perpetuo alla rovescia...:mrgreen:

Per me non concluderai un cazzo co' questa e con una  prossima starai da capo a 12...

vai troppo dietro alle farfalle...

magari co' tua moglie era solo un menage impolverato...


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Devi rimanere solo, scusa, ma tu smolli una solo se hai la ruota di scorta! Fa l'uomo e che cazzo, non fare il pinguino!! Adesso viviti la tua vita da solo, lavora ed esci con gli amici...se non hai amici fatteli, se non sai farti amici vai a fare un corso di salsa cubana, se non vuoi ballare esistono 10000 modi, ma se non lo vuoi fare allora rimani solo.
La tizia rimane fidanzata e dice che ama più te che lui...non che non ama lui e quell'altro ha il fatto molto vantaggioso di essere quello ufficiale, che è una forza rispetto il tuo essere amante, lei ti usa per stare bene in questo periodo, poi quando smetterà di usarti ti sentirai una bagascia incredibile.
Impara a stare solo! Stop, è quello che dovrà fare anche tua moglie.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, non sono stato chiarissimo, ma non ero proprio dell'umore per i discorsi lunghi.
> Un breve riassunto.
> Ho detto alla moglie che per me e finita e non la amo piu', da tempo, cosi' come non mi sento piu' amato, da tempo; ho omesso del tradimento.
> L'ho fatto per me stesso in primis, non si poteva continuare cosi' e l'avrei fatto a prescindere da 'altre' situazioni.
> ...


ok
ti sei liberato di tua moglie
che era una delle cose che volevi
certo lo stress all'inizio è tanto, ma poi passa

l'altra tentenna
forse è più ragionevole di te che ti sei buttato a pesce
il grassetto ti dovrebbe dire che non è la donna della tua vita
e che dovresti cominciare ad allargarti emotivamente

ti auguro che non lasci il suo fidanzato
una donna che, parlando con l'uomo che per lei ha lasciato la moglie, tentenna e dici "amo di più te" la prenderei a capocciate

ma lei sapeva che intendevi parlare con tua moglie?
se sì avrebbe potuto bloccarti prima, a meno che non stesse mettendo alla prova il potere che aveva su di te (nel qual caso, 2 capocciate)
se no, le capocciate te le devi dar da solo


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devi rimanere solo, scusa, ma *tu smolli una solo se hai la ruota di scorta*! Fa l'uomo e che cazzo, non fare il pinguino!! Adesso viviti la tua vita da solo, lavora ed esci con gli amici...se non hai amici fatteli, se non sai farti amici vai a fare un corso di salsa cubana, se non vuoi ballare esistono 10000 modi, ma se non lo vuoi fare allora rimani solo.
> La tizia rimane fidanzata e dice che ama più te che lui...non che non ama lui e quell'altro ha il fatto molto vantaggioso di essere quello ufficiale, che è una forza rispetto il tuo essere amante, lei ti usa per stare bene in questo periodo, poi quando smetterà di usarti ti sentirai una bagascia incredibile.
> Impara a stare solo! Stop, è quello che dovrà fare anche tua moglie.


 
bel partito!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dipende
> 
> e poi scusa ma meglio soli che illusi di essere in buona compagnia


 
Ma sai io ne conosco un'altra,vissuta molto da vicino,che caccia il compagno per quello nuovo,il quale messo alle strette la scarica....con tre righe di sms....e torna dalla moglie.
Io questa persona.la scaricata,la conosco bene,si e' 'invecchiata di 10 anni.....molto brutto perdere,scusa ma mi viene di dirlo,capra e cavoli...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma sai io ne conosco un'altra,vissuta molto da vicino,che caccia il compagno per quello nuovo,il quale messo alle strette la scarica....con tre righe di sms....e torna dalla moglie.
> Io questa persona.la scaricata,la conosco bene,si e' 'invecchiata di 10 anni.....molto brutto perdere,scusa ma mi viene di dirlo,capra e cavoli...


E che pretendeva na' medaglia?

si' pero' alla stronzaggine...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma sai io ne conosco un'altra,vissuta molto da vicino,che caccia il compagno per quello nuovo,il quale messo alle strette la scarica....con tre righe di sms....e torna dalla moglie.
> Io questa persona.la scaricata,la conosco bene,si e' 'invecchiata di 10 anni.....*molto brutto perdere,scusa ma mi viene di dirlo,capra e cavoli*...


non dico sia bello
ma ...
chi è causa del suo mal ....


se mi metto in macchina, convinta di essere invulnerabile, e mi schianto
potrà anche dispiacerti per me, ma se dici che me la son cercata non è che ti posso dar torto
e se nella mia mattana faccio male a qualcuno, è più giusto che tu ti dispiaccia soprattutto per la vittima 

invece io spero che per la moglie di daniel (la capra) questa diventi un'opportunità per risorgere
ora ci starà male, ma poi starà meglio

a daniel posso solo augurare di crescere un po' (e di non restare avviluppato ai cavoli)


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, non sono stato chiarissimo, ma non ero proprio dell'umore per i discorsi lunghi.
> Un breve riassunto.
> Ho detto alla moglie che per me e finita e non la amo piu', da tempo, cosi' come non mi sento piu' amato, da tempo; ho omesso del tradimento.
> L'ho fatto per me stesso in primis, non si poteva continuare cosi' e l'avrei fatto a prescindere da 'altre' situazioni.
> ...


Mi spiace molto per come ti senti.
Credo che tu abbia fatto bene a parlare con tua moglie indipendentemente da come andrà con l'altra.
Non si è capito la reazione di tua moglie (magari semplicemente non vuoi parlarne)
Per quanto riguarda l'altra, dalle il tempo di valutare quali siano i suoi reali sentimenti sperando che coincidano con i tuoi. Magari è semplicemente molto spaventato e sta valutando il da farsi, oppure hai preso una cantonata e lei alla fine resterà con il suo attuale fidanzato.
In tutti i casi in bocca al lupo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Devi rimanere solo, scusa, ma tu smolli una solo se hai la ruota di scorta*! Fa l'uomo e che cazzo, non fare il pinguino!! Adesso viviti la tua vita da solo, lavora ed esci con gli amici...se non hai amici fatteli, se non sai farti amici vai a fare un corso di salsa cubana, se non vuoi ballare esistono 10000 modi, ma se non lo vuoi fare allora rimani solo.
> La tizia rimane fidanzata e dice che ama più te che lui...non che non ama lui e quell'altro ha il fatto molto vantaggioso di essere quello ufficiale, che è una forza rispetto il tuo essere amante, lei ti usa per stare bene in questo periodo, poi quando smetterà di usarti ti sentirai una bagascia incredibile.
> Impara a stare solo! Stop, è quello che dovrà fare anche tua moglie.


Mi sembra che non abbia fatto questo. Ha parlato con la moglie indipendentemente dall'altra....


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non abbia fatto questo. Ha parlato con la moglie indipendentemente dall'altra....


Dan intendeva che per come ha raccontato di sua moglie avrebbe ben potuto farlo prima di tradirla
ha parlato con la moglie solo perchè aveva un'altro movimento in ballo


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Dan intendeva che per come ha raccontato di sua moglie avrebbe ben potuto farlo prima di tradirla
> ha parlato con la moglie solo perchè aveva un'altro movimento in ballo


 Secondo me...l'altra è stata la molla che gli ha dato la forza di parlare a sua moglie...quella che gli ha fatto capire che in realtà il loro matrimonio era finito da un pezzo...

il suo errore? essersi buttato con tutte le scarpe nell'altra storia...doveva essere un pochino più cauto!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Dan intendeva che per come ha raccontato di sua moglie avrebbe ben potuto farlo prima di tradirla
> *ha parlato con la moglie solo perchè aveva un'altro movimento in ballo*


forse il movimento è stata soltanto la spinta per prendere coraggio e farlo, senza quello magari sarebbero passati mesi ma sarebbe comunque successo.
Non sto dicendo che sia giusto....
Non mi sembra, al momento, pentito di avergliene parlato nonostante non abbia un futuro certo con l'altra.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, non sono stato chiarissimo, ma non ero proprio dell'umore per i discorsi lunghi.
> Un breve riassunto.
> Ho detto alla moglie che per me e finita e non la amo piu', da tempo, cosi' come non mi sento piu' amato, da tempo; ho omesso del tradimento.
> L'ho fatto per me stesso in primis, non si poteva continuare cosi' e l'avrei fatto a prescindere da 'altre' situazioni.
> ...


So cosa passi...lo so...
E la cosa più dura è quell'aspettare...eh?
Se aspetti forse un giorno chissà...
Se non aspetti non saprai mai se lei sarebbe venuta via con te o meno...
L'unica cosa: dentro di te, prendi quella distanza che ti serve da tutte e due...e guardale in prospettiva queste due donne.
Sul tempo poniti un limite, scaduto il quale, tu le dici...io non ci sarò più.
Fa che non ti ritrovi ad essere zona due...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me...l'altra è stata la molla che gli ha dato la forza di parlare a sua moglie...quella che gli ha fatto capire che in realtà il loro matrimonio era finito da un pezzo...
> 
> il suo errore? essersi buttato con tutte le scarpe nell'altra storia...doveva essere un pochino più cauto!


 
Come sempre saggi...equilibrata..brava Simy!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me...l'altra è stata la molla che gli ha dato la forza di parlare a sua moglie...quella che gli ha fatto capire che in realtà il loro matrimonio era finito da un pezzo...
> 
> il suo errore? essersi buttato con tutte le scarpe nell'altra storia...doveva essere un pochino più cauto!


Si...ma a volte capisci...l'altra può essere come dire il traghetto funzionale ad approdare a certe consapevolezze...
Non è sempre facile affrontare certi argomenti eh?
Simy...dai...portamelo al raduno...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me...l'altra è stata la molla che gli ha dato la forza di parlare a sua moglie...*quella che gli ha fatto capire che in realtà il loro matrimonio era finito da un pezzo*...
> 
> il suo errore? essersi buttato con tutte le scarpe nell'altra storia...doveva essere un pochino più cauto!


simy queste molle ti fanno vedere anche quel che non c'è a volte

se un matrimonio è finito non hai bisogno di molle per accorgertene
se ne hai bisogno forse non era così finito

poi, gli s'era ben detto che finire una storia sulla spinta di un'altra frequentemente crea più problemi che soluzioni

poi magari lui è un eccezione e tra poco l'altra lo chiama e gli dice che ha smollato il fidanzato
io non glielo auguro
(dico proprio per lui)
ma è possibile


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse il movimento è stata soltanto la spinta per prendere coraggio e farlo, senza quello magari sarebbero passati mesi ma sarebbe comunque successo.
> Non sto dicendo che sia giusto....
> Non mi sembra, al momento, pentito di avergliene parlato nonostante non abbia un futuro certo con l'altra.


infatti
spero proprio che non se ne penta


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come sempre saggi...equilibrata..brava Simy!!


 Grazie :up:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> simy queste molle ti fanno vedere anche quel che non c'è a volte
> 
> se un matrimonio è finito non hai bisogno di molle per accorgertene
> se ne hai bisogno forse non era così finito
> ...


 sono d'accordo.......secondo me rischia di farsi molto male........cmq spero per lui che riesca a trovare un po di serenità


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me...l'altra è stata la molla che gli ha dato la forza di parlare a sua moglie...*quella che gli ha fatto capire che in realtà il loro matrimonio era finito da un pezzo*...
> 
> il suo errore? essersi buttato con tutte le scarpe nell'altra storia...doveva essere un pochino più cauto!


Secondo me cio' sarebbe anche da stabilire, visto che io do' per preponderante l'uso deformante del sollazzo in ballo che gli ha annullato la lucidita'...

magari erano 4 stronzatine e se l'e' ingigantite..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...ma a volte capisci...l'altra può essere come dire il traghetto funzionale ad approdare a certe consapevolezze...
> Non è sempre facile affrontare certi argomenti eh?
> *Simy...dai...portamelo al raduno*...


 sarò pure saggia (come dice Lothar) ma per i miracoli non sono ancora attrezzata! 

aspè che lancio un appello:

"Daniel....a grande richiesta! Vieni al raduno? sei ancora in tempo per essere dei nostri!"


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> simy queste molle ti fanno vedere anche quel che non c'è a volte
> 
> se un matrimonio è finito non hai bisogno di molle per accorgertene
> se ne hai bisogno forse non era così finito
> ...


Tu sai che la casa sta in piedi per miracolo...
Non hai coraggio di demolirla...aspetti fiducioso il primo temporale..
Poi stai lì e guardi le macerie...
Come dice sempre una mia amica...apri gli occhi quando sbatti il muso per terra...
Amoremio a te è andata da culo eh?
Poteva anche essere che tuo marito diceva...ciao bella e chi s'è visto s'è visto...poi recupera tu con uno che NON VUOLE stare più con te.

Ora Daniel VUOLE stare con una donna...
Deve solo capire se lei NON VUOLE o NON PUO'...

CI sono anche persone che vivono nei rapporti umani come 900 il pianista leggendario della nave...preferisce saltare per aria con la nave piuttosto che mettersi in gioco in una vita di cui ha una paura fottuta.


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Come dice amoremio, se un matrimonio è finito te ne accorgi prima di scoparti un'altra! Se non te ne sei accorto prima vorrà dire semplicemente che non era finito, ma finisce con il tradimento, perchè un ragionamento stupido che tutti i traditori fanno per giustificarsi è quello della mancanza di amore per il partner ufficiale. Sapete che dolore dover ammettere di amare il proprio compagno o compagna e di essere tal merda di persona che scopa con altri?
Daniel non l'ha capito, per me la sua gentil donzelletta adesso si farà ancora qualche bella scopatina, ma mi aleggia dentro il presentimento che gli darà il ben servito e che rimarrà con l'attuale fidanzato. Ah, possiamo anche considerare che il fidanzato di lei potrebbe essere estremamente danaroso ed amore vs soldi è una brutta lotta.


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Secondo me cio' sarebbe anche da stabilire, visto che io do' per preponderante l'uso deformante del sollazzo in ballo che gli ha annullato la lucidita'...
> 
> *magari erano 4 stronzatine e se l'e' ingigantite*..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 può darsi! nessuno di noi è nella sua mente...quindi la verità la conosce solo lui....io però lo sento sincero non credo che stia ingigantendo la cosa.......


----------



## Daniel75 (4 Aprile 2011)

E' inutile attaccarsi alle parole quando ci sono i fatti che devono parlare.
tecnicamente lei ha detto di amare solo me, ma non mi interessa se poi a parole rimane con lui (e non so se preferisco saperla con un'altro che non ama o con un'altro che ama 'meno').
Lei non sapeva che io stessi lasciando la moglie, sapeva solo e da subito che l'avrei fatto perche' non provavo piu' niente, ma non l'ho 'lasciata per lei', l'ho lasciata perche' era quello che sentivo, lei e' stata solo la molla che mi ha permesso di aprire gli occhi e capire.

Cmq tecnicamente vivo ancora con la moglie, non mi butto in albergo, quindi anche lei potrebbe pensare di avere tempo e modo per fare le sue scelte..

Ok.. non ho migliorato la situazione ma era giusto aggiungere forse qualcosa... per il resto continuero' a leggere tutti i nomi e gli insulti (costruttivi of course) che mi merito...

Edit: ho scritto il post non avendo letto le ultime due pagine (circa mezz'ora).
A fronte soldi non lo so. La nuova lei sta bene a soldi (l'ho saputo per caso una settimana fa), il suo fidanzato lo conosco solo di nome, io non giro in Lamborghini ma i soldi per una vita felice li ho.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come dice amoremio, se un matrimonio è finito te ne accorgi prima di scoparti un'altra! Se non te ne sei accorto prima vorrà dire semplicemente che non era finito, ma finisce con il tradimento, perchè un ragionamento stupido che tutti i traditori fanno per giustificarsi è quello della mancanza di amore per il partner ufficiale. Sapete che dolore dover ammettere di amare il proprio compagno o compagna e di essere tal merda di persona che scopa con altri?
> Daniel non l'ha capito, per me la sua gentil donzelletta adesso si farà ancora qualche bella scopatina, ma mi aleggia dentro il presentimento che gli darà il ben servito e che rimarrà con l'attuale fidanzato. Ah, possiamo anche considerare che il fidanzato di lei potrebbe essere estremamente danaroso ed amore vs soldi è una brutta lotta.


Mah...
Quando sei arrivato ad uscire da solo per notti intere...e ti lasci andare a questa e quella...e nessuno se ne frega di dov'eri e con chi e perchè...sai di essere solo...o per lo meno...io so di essere sempre stato uno scapolo maritato.
Vedi Daniele...una ti dice...dai vieni...non so come spiegare ste cose a te...se tu hai una donna nel cuore...ci pensi due volte...magari ti dici...non ne vale la pena perchè poi sarò pieno di amarezza e non più libero nei suoi confronti...
Ma se il tuo cuore è vuoto...ti dici...ma chi se ne frega e ci vai.

Penso sia difficile tradire, se ci si sente amati.


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Io continuo a dirti che dovresti imparare a stare da solo! Perchè tu potrai raccontarti quello che vuoi, ma hai lasciato tua moglie solo dopo aver conosciuto la squinzia che sta con l'altro. Fosse stata prima la tua presa di coscienza sarebbe stata molto ma molto conforme con quello che hai fatto...ma qui di persone che se la raccontano ne abbiamo avute troppe, praticamente tutti i traditori se la racontano e quelli bravi lo fanno anche dopo e per anni.
Perchè devi stare solo? perchè devi imparare a farlo, perchè per essere felice devi essere prima felice con te stesso e poi farlo con altri e non delegare ad altri la tua felicità! Bisogna imparare a passare nel baratro con le proprie forze per poter capire cosa è la felicità!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> E' inutile attaccarsi alle parole quando ci sono i fatti che devono parlare.
> tecnicamente lei ha detto di amare solo me, ma non mi interessa se poi a parole rimane con lui (e non so se preferisco saperla con un'altro che non ama o con un'altro che ama 'meno').
> Lei non sapeva che io stessi lasciando la moglie, sapeva solo e da subito che l'avrei fatto perche' non provavo piu' niente, ma non l'ho 'lasciata per lei', l'ho lasciata perche' era quello che sentivo, lei e' stata solo la molla che mi ha permesso di aprire gli occhi e capire.
> 
> ...


Tua moglie come ha reagito?
Ti ha forse detto...ok...ti lascio andare?


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> A fronte soldi non lo so. La nuova lei sta bene a soldi (l'ho saputo per caso una settimana fa), il suo fidanzato lo conosco solo di nome, io non giro in Lamborghini ma i soldi per una vita felice li ho.


Caro, io sono stato tradito con uno che c'ha lo yacht...non importa una vita felice, importa che una vita normale e felice contro una vita di lussi estremi c'è una differenza abissale che potrebbe far scegliere ben altro. Quindi considera che a volte l'amore cresce in banca!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> può darsi! nessuno di noi è nella sua mente...quindi la verità la conosce solo lui....io però lo sento sincero non credo che stia ingigantendo la cosa.......


Beh la sua mente e' l'ultima cosa che sentirei...:mrgreen:

la verita' lo sai che sarebbe piu' conoscibile solo con l'ascolto contemporaneo anche della moglie perche' in una situazione del genere scattano una miriade di automatismi che meta' basterebbero...

comunque troppo comoda la situazione prima ed ancora piu' comoda adesso...

mah...


----------



## Daniel75 (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso sia difficile tradire, se ci si sente amati.


Si.. non e' una firma su un pezzo di carta che dovrebbe cambiare la cosa. Io non ho mai detto ti amo a due persone per volta e non ho mai fatto l'amore (o sesso, che dir si voglia) con due persone per volta (non insieme.. vabbe'.. avete capito).

Ecco perche' mi sento cuore e coscienza a posto con la futura ex moglie.




Sterminator ha detto:


> comunque troppo comoda la situazione prima ed ancora piu' comoda adesso...
> mah...


Non era comoda prima e non lo e' adesso. Stavo male prima e sto' male adesso. Cosa c'e' di comodo ?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Quando sei arrivato ad uscire da solo per notti intere...e ti lasci andare a questa e quella...e nessuno se ne frega di dov'eri e con chi e perchè...sai di essere solo...o per lo meno...io so di essere sempre stato uno scapolo maritato.
> Vedi Daniele...una ti dice...dai vieni...non so come spiegare ste cose a te...se tu hai una donna nel cuore...ci pensi due volte...magari ti dici...non ne vale la pena perchè poi sarò pieno di amarezza e non più libero nei suoi confronti...
> Ma se il tuo cuore è vuoto...ti dici...ma chi se ne frega e ci vai.
> ...


porello...na' povera vittima di virago del cazzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Quando sei arrivato ad uscire da solo per notti intere...e ti lasci andare a questa e quella...e nessuno se ne frega di dov'eri e con chi e perchè...sai di essere solo...o per lo meno...io so di essere sempre stato uno scapolo maritato.
> Vedi Daniele...una ti dice...dai vieni...non so come spiegare ste cose a te...se tu hai una donna nel cuore...ci pensi due volte...magari ti dici...non ne vale la pena perchè poi sarò pieno di amarezza e non più libero nei suoi confronti...
> Ma se il tuo cuore è vuoto...ti dici...ma chi se ne frega e ci vai.
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> ..........continuero' a leggere tutti i nomi e gli insulti (costruttivi of course) che mi merito...
> 
> ........


ci tengo a dire che io non fi ho insultato



Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si.. non e' una firma su un pezzo di carta che dovrebbe cambiare la cosa. Io non ho mai detto ti amo a due persone per volta e non ho mai fatto l'amore (o sesso, che dir si voglia) con due persone per volta (non insieme.. vabbe'.. avete capito).
> 
> Ecco perche' mi sento cuore e coscienza a posto con la futura ex moglie.
> 
> ........


 
e continuo a non farlo anche dopo questo post


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si.. non e' una firma su un pezzo di carta che dovrebbe cambiare la cosa. Io non ho mai detto ti amo a due persone per volta e non ho mai fatto l'amore (o sesso, che dir si voglia) con due persone per volta (non insieme.. vabbe'.. avete capito).
> 
> Ecco perche' mi sento cuore e coscienza a posto con la futura ex moglie.
> 
> ...


 
Scusami vedo che sei assediato,mi sfugge una cosa:tua moglie come l'ha presa??


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si.. non e' una firma su un pezzo di carta che dovrebbe cambiare la cosa. Io non ho mai detto ti amo a due persone per volta e non ho mai fatto l'amore (o sesso, che dir si voglia) con due persone per volta (non insieme.. vabbe'.. avete capito).
> 
> Ecco perche' mi sento cuore e coscienza a posto con la futura ex moglie.
> 
> ...


E devo anche spiegartela?:mrgreen:

Stai male prima ma non chiarisci/chiudi con tua moglie per comodita'...

adesso dopo il corno CHE NON HAI MANCO CONFESSATO, stai ancora a casina tua con la tua mogliettina che magari ti fa la serva...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

azzo ed affermi anche di stare a posto con la coscienza?

dovresti confessarglielo allora il corno ed andare fuori dalle balle...

ma e' troppo complicato per arrivarci...lo ammetto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> porello...na' povera vittima di virago del cazzo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 non ritengo sia una persona del genere! non potrebbe stare male sul serio?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ritengo sia una persona del genere! non potrebbe stare male sul serio?


Era un commento al conte, de che poi'...boh??...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Era un commento al conte, de che poi'...boh??...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 ops..........sorry:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E devo anche spiegartela?:mrgreen:
> 
> Stai male prima ma non chiarisci/chiudi con tua moglie per comodita'...
> 
> ...


Piano Stermi....Daniel75 ha avuto coraggio di fare una scelta difficile,pericolosa e tosta,che nessuno qua'dentro si sogna di fare.


----------



## Daniel75 (4 Aprile 2011)

Guarda... a casa pulisco anche io, mi faccio da mangiare (mangiamo ad orari diversi in settimana per via del lavoro) e per lavare/stirare porto sotto casa.
Non ho mai voluto una moglie/mamma e mai la vorrei, la mia di mamma l'ho persa che avevo 14 anni e sono abituato ad arrangiarmi, non sono rimasto per farmi servire o perche' sia piu' comodo.

Avete tutte le ragioni del mondo a dirmi che me la sono cercata, che sapevo potesse finire cosi' e potete anche dirmi che merito di stare da solo, lo capisco.
Ma per essere felici e andare daccordo bisogna essere in due a volerlo. 
L'unica volta che ho tradito non l'ho fatto per motivi sessuali; saro' uno dei rari esempi di persona che non lo ha mai voluto fare solo per sesso (almeno, dalla maggiore eta' in poi), e di occasioni ne ho avute e rifiutate in 10 anni, pur non essendo un modello.

Mi sono illuso di aver trovato la donna giusta, l'amore della vita.. la persona con la quale capisci di avere un legame unico ed incredibile, che non avevi mai trovato e che pensi di non ritrovare mai piu'. In realta' non mi sono solo illuso, sono sicuro di averla trovata, se ci sto' cosi' tanto male e' perche' capisco che per lei potrebbe non essere lo stesso.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Avete tutte le ragioni del mondo a dirmi che me la sono cercata, che sapevo potesse finire cosi' e potete anche dirmi che *merito* di stare da solo, lo capisco.


Più che meritartelo, penso sia invece necessario, altrimenti da questo bailamme la vedo difficile che ne esci.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Piano Stermi....Daniel75 ha avuto coraggio di fare una scelta difficile,pericolosa e tosta,che nessuno qua'dentro si sogna di fare.


E dove la vedi sta scelta?

La moglie e' all'oscuro...


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75, tu e lei non siete niente di speciale e ti spiego il motivo, ma tu se fossi in una donna ti metteresti con un uomo che smolla la sua moglie per te??? Togliendo che lo avresti fatto a prescindere la pubblicità indiretta che hai fatto di te è quella di una persona non affaidabile e te lo dice invece una persona che è considerata affidabile in pieno. Pensa poi a te, è ottima una donna che incontrando un uomo tradisce il suo fidanzato? Per te la conoscenza che avete avuto è così profonda e annuale da permettervi di pensare di conoscervi, non credo. Ed in effetti entrambi avete tradito. L'uno per l'altra vi siete fatti delle pessime pubblicità inconscie, siete inaffidabili entrambi. Adesso pensaci bene, tu venderesti una macchina usata a cui hai tirato indietro i km al precedente proprietario di quella macchina? Cerca altro, almeno la pubblicità negativa che hai fatto non ti seguirà.


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E dove la vedi sta scelta?
> 
> La moglie e' all'oscuro...


Daniel, è un dato di fatto che tua moglie è all'oscuro di cosa ti ha portato a ripensare al vostro rapporto, per questo la tua coscienza è sporca anche se non lo senti, non le hai detto la verità totale, ma solo quella parziale, quindi comunque una bugia.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Guarda... a casa pulisco anche io, mi faccio da mangiare (mangiamo ad orari diversi in settimana per via del lavoro) e per lavare/stirare porto sotto casa.
> Non ho mai voluto una moglie/mamma e mai la vorrei, la mia di mamma l'ho persa che avevo 14 anni e sono abituato ad arrangiarmi, *non sono rimasto per farmi servire o perche' sia piu' comodo.
> *
> Avete tutte le ragioni del mondo a dirmi che me la sono cercata, che sapevo potesse finire cosi' e potete anche dirmi che merito di stare da solo, lo capisco.
> ...


E cos'e' che ti "costringe" a stare li' allora?

Metti al corrente tua moglie del corno e vedrai che un altro aiuto dagli altri ti arrivera', visto che le valigie da solo non sei capace a fartele...

e 2...oltre all'aiuto che ti ha dato la tipa per dire a tua moglie che stavi male con lei...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> .............
> Avete tutte le ragioni del mondo a dirmi che me la sono cercata, che sapevo potesse finire cosi' e potete anche dirmi che merito di stare da solo, lo capisco.
> ................


non meriti di stare solo

ma meriti di esser costretto a riflettere

che forse non meriti di legarti ad una persona che si comporta come questa donna


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E dove la vedi sta scelta?
> 
> *La moglie e' all'oscuro*...


meglio
soffrirebbe di più
si incazzerebbe di più

a che pro?
solo perchè "sarebbe giusto"?
"giusto" è un concetto relativo
e non è giusto che lei ne soffra di più


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non meriti di stare solo
> 
> ma meriti di esser costretto a riflettere
> 
> che forse non meriti di legarti ad una persona che si comporta come questa donna


 quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meglio
> soffrirebbe di più
> si incazzerebbe di più
> 
> ...


 quoto di nuovo:up:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meglio
> soffrirebbe di più
> si incazzerebbe di più
> 
> ...


occhio non vede cuore non duole...

stiamo a posto...:mrgreen:

Io invece sostengo che le carte in tavola sarebbe molto meglio che le veda, magari ha ragione lui che il matrimonio e' andato a farsi fottere ed una coabitazione del genere e' insopportabile...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meglio
> soffrirebbe di più
> si incazzerebbe di più
> 
> ...


Quotone:up:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Daniel75, tu e lei non siete niente di speciale e ti spiego il motivo, ma tu se fossi in una donna ti metteresti con un uomo che smolla la sua moglie per te??? Togliendo che lo avresti fatto a prescindere la pubblicità indiretta che hai fatto di te è quella di una persona non affaidabile e te lo dice invece una persona che è considerata affidabile in pieno. Pensa poi a te, è ottima una donna che incontrando un uomo tradisce il suo fidanzato? Per te la conoscenza che avete avuto è così profonda e annuale da permettervi di pensare di conoscervi, non credo. Ed in effetti entrambi avete tradito. L'uno per l'altra vi siete fatti delle pessime pubblicità inconscie, siete inaffidabili entrambi. Adesso pensaci bene, tu venderesti una macchina usata a cui hai tirato indietro i km al precedente proprietario di quella macchina? Cerca altro, almeno la pubblicità negativa che hai fatto non ti seguirà.


 
Calma Daniele......finche'si e'fidanzati si puo'fare tutto....mi pare ovvio,quindi lei non ha alcun problema,mollare o essere mollati dalla fidanzata a chi non e'successo??Diverso quando hai moglie e figli..io ammiro e rispetto Daniel75..uomo con le palle


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone:up:


E brave quotate...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e' meglio non sapere cosa pensano di noi effettivamente i nostri partners ed illuderci...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Calma Daniele......*finche'si e'fidanzati si puo'fare tutto*....mi pare ovvio,quindi lei non ha alcun problema,mollare o essere mollati dalla fidanzata a chi non e'successo??Diverso quando hai moglie e figli..io ammiro e rispetto Daniel75..uomo con le palle


E questo comandamento a che posto te lo sei piazzato?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> occhio non vede cuore non duole...
> 
> stiamo a posto...:mrgreen:
> 
> Io invece sostengo *che le carte in tavola sarebbe molto meglio che le veda*, magari ha ragione lui che il matrimonio e' andato a farsi fottere ed una coabitazione del genere e' insopportabile...


 in effetti anche tu non hai tutti i torti.


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E brave quotate...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> e' meglio non sapere cosa pensano di noi effettivamente i nostri partners ed illuderci...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 non si tratta di quello Strermi...stiamo semplicemente dicendo che forse è il caso di evitare alla moglie altro dolore inutilmente...in fin dei conti Daniel ha già deciso......non credo stia illudendo nessuno.


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti anche tu non hai tutti i torti.


 aria di primavera col nuovo avatar (scusate l'OT) :up:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti anche tu non hai tutti i torti.


Tze'...:mrgreen:

e solo in quel caso si potrebbe verificare il miracolo...

la nascita delle palline...:mrgreen:

perche' io da qua nun le vedo...

cioe'....non appena la tipa si sfidanza, daniele se fa le valigie ed intuculu alla mugghiera?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non si tratta di quello Strermi...stiamo semplicemente dicendo che forse è il caso di evitare alla moglie altro dolore inutilmente...in fin dei conti Daniel ha già deciso......*non credo stia illudendo nessuno*.


Ah no?

Sta impedendo alla moglie di prendere una propria decisione in base ai fatti...le sta alterando la percezione dei fatti...

hai detto cotica..


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> aria di primavera col nuovo avatar (scusate l'OT) :up:


 luce, colori, profumi ....viva la primavera


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Calma Daniele......finche'si e'fidanzati si puo'fare tutto....mi pare ovvio,quindi lei non ha alcun problema,mollare o essere mollati dalla fidanzata a chi non e'successo??Diverso quando hai moglie e figli..io ammiro e rispetto Daniel75..uomo con le palle


Tolti i figli, matrimonio o fidanzamento sono uguali moralmente, solo diversi legalmente. Non si è in diritto di fare tutto, se non reputi la tua parola un nulla se non detta soltanto davanti ad un ministro di Dio o del Comune...e allora mi sa che era meglio neppure sposarsi.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> luce, colori, profumi ....viva la primavera


ettcciu'...

ma ghe gazzo di biante hai messo?

LEVALE!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> occhio non vede cuore non duole...
> 
> stiamo a posto...:mrgreen:
> 
> Io invece sostengo che le carte in tavola sarebbe molto meglio che le veda, magari ha ragione lui che il matrimonio e' andato a farsi fottere ed una coabitazione del genere e' insopportabile...


le ha detto che è tutto finito no?
e non credo che pensi di continuare a vivere con lei ad libitum (se ha un briciolo di dignità)
si starà organizzando per trasferirsi
certo sua moglie nel frattempo si starà illudendo 
speriamo che lui capisca di dover eliminare questa situazione


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meglio
> soffrirebbe di più
> si incazzerebbe di più
> 
> ...


 non posso evitare di pensare che per me vorrei la verità


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah no?
> 
> *Sta impedendo alla moglie di prendere una propria decisione in base ai fatti...*le sta alterando la percezione dei fatti...
> 
> hai detto cotica..


 ormai la decisione l'ha presa lui...in ogni caso ha deciso di lasciarla....perchè farle altro male? a che scopo? 
lo so forse è sbagliato...ma io lo so che significa essere lasciate per un'altra e fa un male boia Stermi!


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non posso evitare di pensare che per me vorrei la verità


 lo so..anche io l'ho pretesa a tutti i costi....ma dopo averlo saputo avrei preferito non averlo mai chiesto....


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non posso evitare di pensare che per me vorrei la verità


è vero 
ma a che servirebbe
(sarà che ora come ora
a me non servirebbe neanche che me la dicesse
sarebbe a piano terra prima di aver finito di dirmi "dobbiamo parlare")


comunque dovrebbe almeno togliersi di torno
per evitare di alimentare false speranze


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Io sono convinto che una verità brutta detta dalla persona che ci ha fatto del male è molto, ma davvero molto meglio di scoprirla da soli! Io avrei perdonato se mi fosse stato detto, scoprendolo non lo perdono, punto, è la differenza tra uno scivolone e una colpa tenuta nascosta in quanto tale.
Decisamente se le dicesse tutto il dolore adesso sarebbe più forte, ma per un tempo inferiore e dopo starebbe finalmente bene sapendo quello che ha perso, un infantile egocentrato uomo che non capisce che stare da solo non è una punizione, ma un buon momento per ripartire e meditare. 
Nessuno ha diritto di decidere per noi quale verità dirci e quale verità non dirci per non farci male, si chiama comunque truffa, anche se a fin di bene, ma non esistono mai bugie a fin di bene.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so..anche io l'ho pretesa a tutti i costi....ma dopo averlo saputo avrei preferito non averlo mai chiesto....


serve a chiudere , elaborare un lutto...se è il caso e metabolizzare per sapere bene cosa si è vissuto.
poi ammetto anche che se fossi dall'altra parte forse omettereiper non far soffrire ,o  meglio... per l'egoismo di non veder soffrire troppo


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ormai la decisione l'ha presa lui...in ogni caso ha deciso di lasciarla....perchè farle altro male? a che scopo?
> lo so forse è sbagliato...ma io lo so che significa essere lasciate per un'altra e fa un male boia Stermi!


Non è essere lasciati per altri, ed  io dopo 6 anni l'ho capito Simy!!! E' essere lasciati usando un altro come motivazione, fa meglio a noi e fa all'altra persona...a noi traditi perchè dopo possiamo odiare con tutta la nostra forza una persona finalmente non chiedendoci "perchè???" è un modo per uscire dalla spirale della delusione che potrebbe ferirci.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Calma Daniele......finche'si e'fidanzati si puo'fare tutto....mi pare ovvio,quindi lei non ha alcun problema,mollare o essere mollati dalla fidanzata a chi non e'successo??Diverso quando hai moglie e figli..io ammiro e rispetto Daniel75..uomo con le palle


Questo è brutto del nostro Daniele legifera sulle coscienze altrui, pontificando, su mariti, mogli, genitori, ecc..ecc...ecc...quando neanche sa quanto è IMPEGNATIVA la convivenza con un compagno no?
Però anche Daniel, deve tacere e valutare che cosa è necessario fare...che poi non vada a dire a sua moglie...mi sono innamorato di un'altra...e poi scopre che non è vero...
Per una volta il sesso è come dire, sullo sfondo, qua a sto giro si parla di sentimenti...
In coppia a volte si è in due a raccontarsela...no?
Una ti sposa per interesse, perchè hai un buon conto in banca...ma mica te lo dice in faccia eh? 
Poi facile dire Ti amo a vanvera...eh? Se vuoi lo dico ad ogni donna che incontro....che mi costa?
E' tutto il contesto che fa la differenza...eh?

Ma capisci Daniele ha bisogno di fare così, altrimenti rimarrebbe schiacciato dalla realtà...in cui...molti di noi nel matrimonio si barcamenano alla bell'e meglio...eh?

Poi Lothar...quelle che sognano tanto e pretendono...come mai finiscono a venire scaricate?


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> serve a chiudere , elaborare un lutto...se è il caso e metabolizzare per sapere bene cosa si è vissuto.
> poi ammetto anche che se fossi dall'altra parte forse omettereiper non far soffrire ,o  meglio... per l'egoismo di non veder soffrire troppo


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ettcciu'...
> 
> ma ghe gazzo di biante hai messo?
> 
> ...


 prenditi tu gli antistaminici...anvedi 'sto prepotente:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci Daniele ha bisogno di fare così, altrimenti rimarrebbe schiacciato dalla realtà...in cui...molti di noi nel matrimonio si barcamenano alla bell'e meglio...eh?
> 
> Poi Lothar...quelle che sognano tanto e pretendono...come mai finiscono a venire scaricate?


Non dovevate sposarvi, punto! Vivere soli e morire soli facendo però quel che più vi piace ed interessa, questa era la vita per voi. Coerenza, solo un briciolo di coerenza.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ormai la decisione l'ha presa lui...in ogni caso ha deciso di lasciarla....perchè farle altro male? a che scopo?
> lo so forse è sbagliato...ma io lo so che significa essere lasciate per un'altra e fa un male boia Stermi!



Cioe' se invece ti avessero detto...vado via perche' con te non ci sto piu' bene e basta, lungi da te sospettare?

il maligno so' solo io, qua?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

A parte che forse qualche campanello nella capoccia della moglie, prima o poi potrebbe suonare...magari e' gia' sotto osservazione...chi lo sa?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tolti i figli, matrimonio o fidanzamento sono uguali moralmente, solo diversi legalmente. Non si è in diritto di fare tutto, se non reputi la tua parola un nulla se non detta soltanto davanti ad un ministro di Dio o del Comune...e allora mi sa che era meglio neppure sposarsi.


Infatti te l'ho detto:
Per come sei fatto tu: meglio per te che non ti sposi MAI e che non convivi con nessuna donna...la fai uscire pazza XD.
Purtroppo mio caro, molti si aspettano che il matrimonio sia una cosa, poi di fatto se ne trovano a vivere un'altra eh?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non dovevate sposarvi, punto! Vivere soli e morire soli facendo però quel che più vi piace ed interessa, questa era la vita per voi. Coerenza, solo un briciolo di coerenza.


Mi dispiace Daniele....un conto è quello che si vede dal di fuori di una coppia...un conto è quello che vivono loro eh? Nella loro realtà....
Non sono disposto a vivere male...pur di essere coerente...parlaci di coerenza dopo almeno dieci anni di matrimonio...


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' se invece ti avessero detto...vado via perche' con te non ci sto piu' bene e basta, lungi da te sospettare?
> 
> il maligno so' solo io, qua?
> 
> ...


Peggio, solitamente senza dire del tradimento si lascia l'altra persona dando un senso di colpa che forse c'è, ma non è così totale. Il tradimento se detto rende liberi, eccome, di chiedersi da una parte cosa si ha sbagliato e dall'altra che intanto quella persona non ne valeva la pena e che tanto vale essere meglio con la prossima persona.


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' se invece ti avessero detto...vado via perche' con te non ci sto piu' bene e basta, lungi da te sospettare?
> 
> il maligno so' solo io, qua?
> 
> ...


 ASPETTA FRENA! io ho insistito perchè avevo io il sospetto! perchè a me il campanello d'allarme è suonato prima che lui mi dicesse che non stava più bene con me! 
in genere ci si accorge dei cambiamenti...e se la moglie non chiede forse le sta bene cosi!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che una verità brutta detta dalla persona che ci ha fatto del male è molto, ma davvero molto meglio di scoprirla da soli! Io avrei perdonato se mi fosse stato detto, scoprendolo non lo perdono, punto, è la differenza tra uno scivolone e una colpa tenuta nascosta in quanto tale.
> Decisamente se le dicesse tutto il dolore adesso sarebbe più forte, ma per un tempo inferiore e dopo starebbe finalmente bene sapendo quello che ha perso, un infantile egocentrato uomo che non capisce che stare da solo non è una punizione, ma un buon momento per ripartire e meditare.
> Nessuno ha diritto di decidere per noi quale verità dirci e quale verità non dirci per non farci male, si chiama comunque truffa, anche se a fin di bene, ma non esistono mai bugie a fin di bene.


Allora la differenza tra me e te è questa:
Se io avessi inavvertitamente "scoperta"...avrei fatto finta di non aver visto...perchè l'amavo.
Se non l'amavo più...allora avevo l'occasione d'oro per mandarla a fan culo e uscirne a testa alta.


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Daniele....un conto è quello che si vede dal di fuori di una coppia...un conto è quello che vivono loro eh? Nella loro realtà....
> Non sono disposto a vivere male...pur di essere coerente...parlaci di coerenza dopo almeno dieci anni di matrimonio...


Sono così coerente da aver subito un danno atroce da un'altra persona e pur di non venir meno alle mie idee ci ho perso, forse troppo. Con il senno del poi avrei dovuto fare diversamente, ma con il senno del poi siamo tutti bravi, io preferisco mantenere una certa coerenza mia come modalità di interfacciamento.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ASPETTA FRENA! io ho insistito perchè avevo io il sospetto! perchè a me il campanello d'allarme è suonato prima che lui mi dicesse che non stava più bene con me!
> *in genere ci si accorge dei cambiamenti...e se la moglie non chiede forse le sta bene cosi*!


accccc a me questa botta di pavidità che diamo ai traditi sta scomoda . ci sta che ci si fidi di chi hai accanto


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> accccc a me questa botta di pavidità che diamo ai traditi sta scomoda . ci sta che ci si fidi di chi hai accanto


 io mi fidavo ciecamente! ma mi sono accorta che qualcosa era cambiato........e sono io che ho cominciato a fare domande!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peggio, solitamente senza dire del tradimento si lascia l'altra persona dando un senso di colpa che forse c'è, ma non è così totale. Il tradimento se detto rende liberi, eccome, di chiedersi da una parte cosa si ha sbagliato e dall'altra che intanto quella persona non ne valeva la pena e che tanto vale essere meglio con la prossima persona.


Ma e' chiaro....e' meglio dire che la si lascia perche' la maschera al cetriolo c'ha rotto er cazzo, piuttosto che sputare la verita'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti te l'ho detto:
> Per come sei fatto tu: meglio per te che non ti sposi MAI e che non convivi con nessuna donna...la fai uscire pazza XD.
> Purtroppo mio caro, molti si aspettano che il matrimonio sia una cosa, poi di fatto se ne trovano a vivere un'altra eh?


 
Conte illumina sto invornito di un Daniele.......adesso quando sara'sposato da 24 anni vediamo cosa cavolo dice....
No io Conte fondalmentalmente non mi lamento,faccio come fai tu,ogni tanto esco dalla strada maestra,punto.
Daniele vive in un mondo dove non ci sono amanti,guerre,dove tutti pagano le tasse,e non si fregano....ah Daniele......


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ASPETTA FRENA! io ho insistito perchè avevo io il sospetto! perchè a me il campanello d'allarme è suonato prima che lui mi dicesse che non stava più bene con me!
> in genere ci si accorge dei cambiamenti...*e se la moglie non chiede forse le sta bene cosi*!


E se magari se fida ingenuamente non concependo il fatto finche' il treno non le passa sopra?

Boh, io una fiches sopra gliela metterei...


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> in genere ci si accorge dei cambiamenti...e se la moglie non chiede forse le sta bene cosi!


Assolutamente no Simy!! Può succedere, ma anche no, per due motivi, o braviura del traditore oppure anche un tradimento inconsulto e non dettato da nessun malumore, il malumore viene creato dopo dal traditore per giustificarsi. Ho vissuto entrambi, nel primo caso vedevo un atteggiamento diverso e lo reputavo dovuto ad una crisi ed ho provato come un fesso a fare di tutto per renderla felice (idiota che non sono altro!! ) Nel secondo caso sono passato dall'essere "l'amore della sua vita" detto con voce dolce ad essere quello stronzo che non vede l'evidenza che lei stava male (non stava male, ecco perchè non vederlo!).
Cosa ho imaprato da queste due cose??? Che tutto dipende.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2011)

*Dany*

Ti leggo da un pò...permetti?ti scrivo una cosa che ho capito sulla mia pelle:c'è sempre molta differenza fra cio che sarebbe giusto essere....e ciò che realmente è......!!


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E se magari se fida ingenuamente non concependo il fatto finche' il treno non le passa sopra?
> 
> Boh, io una fiches sopra gliela metterei...


 tutto può essere! in fin dei conti noi lei non la conosciamo!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte illumina sto invornito di un Daniele.......adesso quando sara'sposato da 24 anni vediamo cosa cavolo dice....
> No io Conte fondalmentalmente non mi lamento,faccio come fai tu,ogni tanto esco dalla strada maestra,punto.
> Daniele vive in un mondo dove non ci sono amanti,guerre,dove tutti pagano le tasse,e non si fregano....ah Daniele......


Per me continuate a stravolgere il senso delle sue critiche...

comunque la vostra consapevolezza sara' totale quando ve beccherete staffilate sulle gengive senza fiatare altro che autoassolvervi per il deboscio a cui siamo arrivati.......

PENTITEVI PECCATORI!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte illumina sto invornito di un Daniele.......adesso quando sara'sposato da 24 anni vediamo cosa cavolo dice....
> No io Conte fondalmentalmente non mi lamento,faccio come fai tu,ogni tanto esco dalla strada maestra,punto.
> Daniele vive in un mondo dove non ci sono amanti,guerre,dove tutti pagano le tasse,e non si fregano....ah Daniele......


La mia ragazza dice sempre che se la mia mentalità potesse essere data in giro il mondo sarebbe migliore!!  La cosa peggiore che ho vissuto dal dopo tradimento di essere stato per un certo periodo un'altra persona e tutt'ora sono un'altra persona di quella che ero...ma sto tornando pian piano alla mia condizione di equilibrio, ci vorranno ancora degli anni.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo è brutto del nostro Daniele legifera sulle coscienze altrui, pontificando, su mariti, mogli, genitori, ecc..ecc...ecc...quando neanche sa quanto è IMPEGNATIVA la convivenza con un compagno no?
> Però anche Daniel, deve tacere e valutare che cosa è necessario fare...che poi non vada a dire a sua moglie...mi sono innamorato di un'altra...e poi scopre che non è vero...
> Per una volta il sesso è come dire, sullo sfondo, qua a sto giro si parla di sentimenti...
> In coppia a volte si è in due a raccontarsela...no?
> ...


 ma sei sicuro? 
per me chi s'accontenta finisce facilmente così


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto può essere! in fin dei conti noi lei non la conosciamo!


magari si fida
magari il cambiamento non l'ha percepito per tutti i casini che ha vissuto negli ultimi tempi
magari si farà mille paranoie o forse no

intanto lui ha cominciato a chiarire con lei ed è più di ciò che molti fanno
ma resta in casa
e checchè ne dica lo fa per comodità

eppure prima la raccontava così 



Daniel75 ha detto:


> ........
> la mia idea al momento e' quella di dire che non la amo piu' e basta. Che quello che e' stato e' stato fantastico ma che ora non c'e' piu' e, per colpa di entrambi, ci siamo lentamente, ma inesorabilmente, allontanati.
> ............. saprei di darle un dolore molto piu' grande a dirla che l'ho tradita piuttosto che lasciarci e basta.
> Poi, se dopo 3-4 mesi mi vede con un'altra ok. Io in passato avrei preferito essere lasciato e basta piuttosto che essere lasciato perche' ero stato tradito..
> ...


sarà che finchè non sa se gli serve un mero tetto o un nido d'amore preferisce stare a casuccia
sarà che sono maligna a pensare che se ne frega se questo suo comportamento  inutilmente illude sua moglie o le fa male


----------



## Sabina (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E cos'e' che ti "costringe" a stare li' allora?
> 
> Metti al corrente tua moglie del corno e vedrai che un altro aiuto dagli altri ti arrivera', visto che le valigie da solo non sei capace a fartele...
> 
> ...


So che in caso di separazione non si può prendere e andarsene, perché diventerebbe abbandono del tetto coniugale. Devono avviare le pratiche di separazione tramite un avvocato prima.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> So che in caso di separazione non si può prendere e andarsene, *perché diventerebbe abbandono del tetto coniugale.* Devono avviare le pratiche di separazione tramite un avvocato prima.


Non c'e' piu' quel reato....:mrgreen:

trovateve n'artra scusante pe' fa' i comodini e non uscire fuori al freddo le palline......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia ragazza dice sempre che se la mia mentalità potesse essere data in giro il mondo sarebbe migliore!!  La cosa peggiore che ho vissuto dal dopo tradimento di essere stato per un certo periodo un'altra persona e tutt'ora sono un'altra persona di quella che ero...ma sto tornando pian piano alla mia condizione di equilibrio, ci vorranno ancora degli anni.


 
Daniele ti vuoi fidare di me???cavolo ho un sacco di anni in piu'...a pensarci bene solo una persona...che io sappia ne ha  di piu'...qua'
cambiare  Daniele viceversa sara'la vita...a cambiarti


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non c'e' piu' quel reato....:mrgreen:
> 
> trovateve n'artra scusante pe' fa' i comodini e non uscire fuori al freddo le palline......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Stavolta hai ragione...non c'e piu'da vent'anni


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte illumina sto invornito di un Daniele.......adesso quando sara'sposato da 24 anni vediamo cosa cavolo dice....
> No io Conte fondalmentalmente non mi lamento,faccio come fai tu,ogni tanto esco dalla strada maestra,punto.
> Daniele vive in un mondo dove non ci sono amanti,guerre,dove tutti pagano le tasse,e non si fregano....ah Daniele......


Ma tu pensi che possa esistere una che dice...Me la sento di condividere la mia vita con te? Cazzo...aspetta che si laurei e inizi a lavorare..vediamo se matura...che si faccia un mutuo su una casa..ecc.ecc..ecc...
Lothar...la nostra è la via della perdizione no?
A proposito di tasse hai visto?
All'onesto sud...evadono per il 66%, ma quelli del sud diranno che noi abbiamo agenzie dell'entrate che truccano i dati eh?

Diremo che il mondo così come è non lo accetta...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non c'e' piu' quel reato....:mrgreen:
> 
> trovateve n'artra scusante pe' fa' i comodini e non uscire fuori al freddo le palline......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ebbene non esiste quel reato, ma chi abbandona il coniuge entra nel regime di separazione di fatto...invece di ridere e coglionare chi sta male parla con un avvocato...i diritti matrimoniali e i doveri sono tutelati eh?
Piuttosto già che ti sento...come fai tu sempre a indicare agli altri la via da seguire se non ti sei mai trovato a vivere certe situazioni?
Sai cosa sta passando Daniel? No...

Sono gli utenti come te, che mettono agli altri la paura di scrivere e aprirsi in questo forum...

Sei come i farisei evangelici...che avevano bisogno dei peccatori per dire...ah noi siamo i giusti e voi i peccatori...

Uno viene da te e dice ho sto problema...e tu gli ridi in faccia?

Ripeto qui c'è una persona in serie difficoltà...mi sa che solo tu e daniele non lo avete capito...e sticazzi...piantala.

Piantala di ridere sulle disgrazie altrui.


----------



## Daniel75 (4 Aprile 2011)

Continuate a dire e pensare quello che volete, sta' bene, c'e' liberta di espressione.
Ma.
Non scappo di casa dal mattino alla sera... del tipo "ah, sai Giulia... ti lascio, non ci amiamo da anni, ho le valigie in macchina". Ho sentito l'avvocato che mi ha detto di non dormire ancora fuori casa. Sto' dormendo sul divano, in settimana arrivo a casa che lei dorme gia' (come succede da un po') e lei esce prima che io mi svegli.
E comunque, gliel'ho detto una settimana fa, non mesi, e l'avvocato lo vedo venerdi mattina.
Non ho nessuna comodita' a stare a casa piuttosto che in albergo servito e riverito e non sto' illudendo nessuno... 
Aggiungiamo che.. tecnicamente... la casa e' mia, gliela regalo volentieri insieme a tutto il conto, ma non posso andarmene cosi'.

ultima cosa... smettetela di dire che la vittima e' mia moglie, non lo e', ma e' co-artefice di tutto cio'. Dubito sia lei a soffrire di piu' in questo momento. Lei ha smesso di amarmi moooolto prima, ma non ha mai avuto le palle di dirlo, io l'ho amata ancora fino a poco tempo fa (i regali, le cene fuori, i weekend romantici, tutto sempre fanculizzato), quando mi sono accorto che quello che provavo per lei era una pallida ombra dell'amore vero che e' possibile provare. La differenza e' che io non voglio condividere la vita con una persona che a malapena saluto i weekend.

Quindi, cio' detto, che ci crediate o no, io sto' peggio della moglie. La mia unica paura e' per il futuro. Paura di stare da solo sapendo di aver trovato a poca distanza quella che sento essere la donna della mia vita. Poi piu' avanti scopriro' che avrete ragione di nuovo e lei e' solo una delle tante, che pure da stronza si comporta, ma in questo momento e' per lei che sono triste ed e' a lei che penso (purtroppo) ogni maledetto secondo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Continuate a dire e pensare quello che volete, sta' bene, c'e' liberta di espressione.
> Ma.
> Non scappo di casa dal mattino alla sera... del tipo "ah, sai Giulia... ti lascio, non ci amiamo da anni, ho le valigie in macchina". Ho sentito l'avvocato che mi ha detto di non dormire ancora fuori casa. Sto' dormendo sul divano, in settimana arrivo a casa che lei dorme gia' (come succede da un po') e lei esce prima che io mi svegli.
> E comunque, gliel'ho detto una settimana fa, non mesi, e l'avvocato lo vedo venerdi mattina.
> ...


 ma guarda che il problema non è certo chi sta meglio o peggio ma di quanto valga la pena stare insieme se non c'è amore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Continuate a dire e pensare quello che volete, sta' bene, c'e' liberta di espressione.
> Ma.
> Non scappo di casa dal mattino alla sera... del tipo "ah, sai Giulia... ti lascio, non ci amiamo da anni, ho le valigie in macchina". Ho sentito l'avvocato che mi ha detto di non dormire ancora fuori casa. Sto' dormendo sul divano, in settimana arrivo a casa che lei dorme gia' (come succede da 2 anni) e lei esce prima che io mi svegli.
> E comunque, gliel'ho detto una settimana fa, non mesi, e l'avvocato lo vedo venerdi mattina.
> ...


Suona come se la tua incapacità di sentire pieno amore per lei fosse diventato una scusa per abbandonarla del tutto. Parli con il senno del poi per evitarti il dolore di far parte attiva di tutta la storia che ha portato alla rottura della coppia.

Nel contempo mediti già come lasciare anche l'altra donna della tua vita. Scusa se sono così diretto, ma non ti credo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Continuate a dire e pensare quello che volete, sta' bene, c'e' liberta di espressione.
> Ma.
> Non scappo di casa dal mattino alla sera... del tipo "ah, sai Giulia... ti lascio, non ci amiamo da anni, ho le valigie in macchina". Ho sentito l'avvocato che mi ha detto di non dormire ancora fuori casa. Sto' dormendo sul divano, in settimana arrivo a casa che lei dorme gia' (come succede da un po') e lei esce prima che io mi svegli.
> E comunque, gliel'ho detto una settimana fa, non mesi, e l'avvocato lo vedo venerdi mattina.
> ...


Calma ci vuole calma...
Senti so...lo so...anche tu hai fatto meglio che hai potuto...
Senti...avrei pagato oro...pagato oro...perchè lei non mi lasciasse andare...
Un piccolo gesto per trattenermi...niente eh?

So che stai peggio della moglie...
Fidati se ti amava...si accorgeva di tutto eh?

Dai l'altra non si comporta da stronza...
Non fare tutto in fretta...datti una calmata...


----------



## Daniel75 (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che il problema non è certo chi sta meglio o peggio ma di quanto valga la pena stare insieme se non c'è amore.


concordo, non ha di senso. chi sta' insieme senza amarsi non sa cosa sia veramente la vita e cosa voglia dire amarsi. il mio post non voleva essere incentrato sul chi sta' peggio, ma sul fatto che non c'e' stato in questo caso un solo colpevole.. e' daccordo anche mia moglie, solo non lo sono tutti su questo forum e la cosa mi dispiaceva, ma tant'e...

Quibb.. e' un tuo diritto non crederci, ci mancherebbe. Non ho capito di preciso a cosa non credi e dove/perche' avrei interesse a mentire, ma amen.

Conte. Grazie... forse mi sto' fasciando la testa io, non e' un periodo facile e non volevo passarlo da solo, ma nei momenti difficile dobbiamo contare solo su noi stessi, e' sempre stato cosi' e lo sara' anche questa volta... solo... quanto e' difficile...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che il problema non è certo chi sta meglio o peggio ma di quanto valga la pena stare insieme se non c'è amore.


Brava.
Hai centrato.
E bisogna analizzarla a 360 gradi...
Ne ho visto più d'uno buttare tutto all'aria per un colpo di testa...e poi?
Bisogna anche vedere le possibilità oggettive eh?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> concordo, non ha di senso. chi sta' insieme senza amarsi non sa cosa sia veramente la vita e cosa voglia dire amarsi. il mio post non voleva essere incentrato sul chi sta' peggio, ma sul fatto che non c'e' stato in questo caso un solo colpevole.. e' daccordo anche mia moglie, solo non lo sono tutti su questo forum e la cosa mi dispiaceva, ma tant'e...


Cioè ti lascia andare no?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che possa esistere una che dice...Me la sento di condividere la mia vita con te? Cazzo...aspetta che si laurei e inizi a lavorare..vediamo se matura...che si faccia un mutuo su una casa..ecc.ecc..ecc...
> Lothar...la nostra è la via della perdizione no?
> A proposito di tasse hai visto?
> All'onesto sud...evadono per il 66%, ma quelli del sud diranno che noi abbiamo agenzie dell'entrate che truccano i dati eh?
> ...


Sai Daniele mica a 53 anni...e'un cavaliere che combatte i mulini a vento

Amico mio spiace dirlo ma e'cosi',la tassa tv,il bollo auto,inail,inps,f24....etc noi le paghiamo loro no....
 Tra un po ti chiamo ok?


----------



## Daniel75 (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè ti lascia andare no?


Si, subito era arrabbiata, poi triste... poi ha detto che era meglio per tutti e due e si e' chiusa di nuovo nel suo inespugnabile mutismo. Sai qual'e' l'unica cosa che mi spiace della fine con lei ? Non aver capito nemmeno adesso cosa le sia successo "all'improvviso", magari si e' solo spento l'amore, magari c'e' stato un altro e non l'ho mai saputo.. non so.. forse non lo sapro' mai ma a questo punto non mi interessa piu' saperlo. alea iacta es.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Continuate a dire e pensare quello che volete, sta' bene, c'e' liberta di espressione.
> Ma.
> Non scappo di casa dal mattino alla sera... del tipo "ah, sai Giulia... ti lascio, non ci amiamo da anni, ho le valigie in macchina". Ho sentito l'avvocato che mi ha detto di non dormire ancora fuori casa. Sto' dormendo sul divano, in settimana arrivo a casa che lei dorme gia' (come succede da un po') e lei esce prima che io mi svegli.
> E comunque, gliel'ho detto una settimana fa, non mesi, e l'avvocato lo vedo venerdi mattina.
> ...


 
Daniele 754 non ascoltarle......forza vai per la tua strada.,per quel che erve sono con te,ti ammiro e rispetto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non c'e' piu' quel reato....:mrgreen:
> 
> trovateve n'artra scusante pe' fa' i comodini e non uscire fuori al freddo le palline......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Davvero non c'è più? e da quando?

Quando mi separai io (nel 1999) l'avvocato mi fece un mazzo tanto perché me n'ero andata da casa. Mi disse per l'appunto che lui avrebbe potuto denunciarmi per abbandono del tetto coniugale


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2011)

Ho letto tutto..con taaaanta fatica.

Sinceramente ho sempre creduto che la separazione dal coniuge e la vita con l'amante dovessero essere del tutto separati.
Ho anche cercato di fartelo capire nei primi post.
Daniel tu devi separarti se non ami più tua moglie, che l'amante faccia o no la tua stessa scelta è del tutto ininfluente! Questa è una decisione che dovrà maturare, se lo vorrà, da sola, tu non puoi entrare in questa scelta! 
Il massimo che puoi farle è dirle solo i tuoi desideri e basta!
A maggior ragione se non avevate deciso insieme di lasciare i rispettivi partners! Ora secondo te, visto che tu stai lasciando tua moglie, lei di punto in bianco, dopo una brevissima relazione (con un'unica notte d'amore) dovrebbe lasciare tutto perché tu hai fatto altrettanto? Se non lo fa subito non è la donna della tua vita? 

Se avessicapito bene , ti do un consiglio spassionatissimo: scendi dal piedistallo! Metti prima ordine nella tua vita, separati, rifatti una casa, gestisci gli amici (non so se ne avevate in comune)...pooooi....una volta fatto questo, ti preoccuperai se lei si muoverà verso di te o no!

Se non avessi capito bene: qualcuno mi spieghi meglio..che non ho capito. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Davvero non c'è più? e da quando?
> 
> Quando mi separai io (nel 1999) l'avvocato mi fece un mazzo tanto perché me n'ero andata da casa. Mi disse per l'appunto che lui avrebbe potuto denunciarmi per abbandono del tetto coniugale


http://www.avvocatoxte.com/?q=story/category/abbandono-del-tetto-coniugale-e-reato
http://forum.corriere.it/matrimonio/21-02-2005/abbandono_tetto_coniugale-347946.html
http://www.divorzionline.it/separazionedivorzio/separazione.asp

In pratica, abbandona il tetto coniugale in fase di separazione/situazione insostenibile(leggasi violenze)/casi simili, non comporta reato...l'importante è l'assistenza morale e materiale alla famiglia. 

E' punito solo l'abbandono definitivo (quindi non temporaneo) senza giusta causa. unito alla mancanza di assistenza. Ma credo che anche in questo caso non si parli di abbandono del tetto coniugale ma di mancata assistenza familiare. 


PS Non so però quando sia stato modificato il codice penale.


----------



## elena (4 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto..con taaaanta fatica.
> 
> Sinceramente ho sempre creduto che la separazione dal coniuge e la vita con l'amante dovessero essere del tutto separati.
> Ho anche cercato di fartelo capire nei primi post.
> ...


Quoto. Non posso costringere l'altro a fare quello che voglio, posso solo accettare ciò che lui fa e posso solo decidere e fare per me stesso. Se poi ciò che l'altro fa o vuole è la stessa cosa che voglio io...allora c'è quell'incastro. Ma spesso ciò che ci frega e ci frena in primis sono le nostre stesse aspettative.


----------



## Sabina (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non c'e' piu' quel reato....:mrgreen:
> 
> trovateve n'artra scusante pe' fa' i comodini e non uscire fuori al freddo le palline......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E allora perché gli avvocati consigliano questa procedura?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E allora perché gli avvocati consigliano questa procedura?


Per quello che implica l'addebito...assegnazione casa coniugale, mantenimento etcetc

anzi, prima te ritrovi a razzo anche le serrature cambiate e ti tocchera' andare pure dai caramba se vuoi un tuo spillo rimasto dentro....se ti prendono in considerazione...oseno' vai col calvario delle cause che ingrassano solo gli avvocheti...

comunque nel caso di Daniele, visto che non ci sono figli ( sembra) e la moglie lavora, casa nisba e mantenimento nisba, se non c'e' troppa disparita' di reddito...

una roba che scivolerebbe liscia come l'olio..

eppure...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Quoto. Non posso costringere l'altro a fare quello che voglio, posso solo accettare ciò che lui fa e posso solo decidere e fare per me stesso. Se poi ciò che l'altro fa o vuole è la stessa cosa che voglio io...allora c'è quell'incastro. Ma spesso ciò che ci frega e ci frena in primis sono le nostre stesse aspettative.


Quoto. Queste scelte vanno fatte per se stessi e basta.

Può darsi che l'altro/a abbia ancora qualcosa da dirsi con coniuge, credo che in questo caso bisogna dare il giusto tempo all'altro...certo non si può aspettare in eterno!





Sabina ha detto:


> E allora perché gli avvocati consigliano questa procedura?


Per sentito dire: fare più bella figura col giudice, a maggior ragione se c'è già la presenza di una terza persona e di figli. Il rimanere comunque a casa del coniuge, senza affrettare la procedura, è sinonimo che si da più importanza alla famiglia e al benessere dei figli...ergo più bella figura.


----------



## MK (4 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dipende
> 
> e poi scusa ma *meglio soli che illusi di essere in buona compagnia*


Ultimamente ti quoto un po' troppo spesso. Però riquoto :up:


----------



## MK (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, non sono stato chiarissimo, ma non ero proprio dell'umore per i discorsi lunghi.
> Un breve riassunto.
> Ho detto alla moglie che per me e finita e non la amo piu', da tempo, cosi' come non mi sento piu' amato, da tempo; ho omesso del tradimento.
> L'ho fatto per me stesso in primis, non si poteva continuare cosi' e l'avrei fatto a prescindere da 'altre' situazioni.
> ...


Daniel forse sei stato troppo impulsivo. Le donne ci mettono più tempo a chiudere una storia. Datti tempo. Datevi tempo. Tua moglie come l'ha presa?


----------



## MK (4 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> La mia unica paura e' per il futuro. Paura di stare da solo sapendo di aver trovato a poca distanza quella che sento essere la donna della mia vita. Poi piu' avanti scopriro' che avrete ragione di nuovo e lei e' solo una delle tante, che pure da stronza si comporta, ma in questo momento e' per lei che sono triste ed e' a lei che penso (purtroppo) ogni maledetto secondo.


Però Daniel ti sei comportato da individuo singolo, non da membro di una coppia. Non ne avete parlato prima. E' una decisione che hai preso da solo. Forse la situazione della tua amante è meno drammatica della tua, e non trascurare il fattore economico oltre a quello emotivo. Le donne in questi frangenti sono molto più pratiche. E te lo dico con esperienza, visto che anch'io ho titubato quando mi è stato chiesto di lasciare tutto e andare a vivere con lui. E ti assicuro che ero follemente innamorata.


----------



## elena (4 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> ...anch'io ho titubato quando mi è stato chiesto di lasciare tutto e andare a vivere con lui. E ti assicuro che ero follemente innamorata.


E com'è finita? Hai ugualmente lasciato tutto? Sei andata a vivere con lui?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ebbene non esiste quel reato, ma chi abbandona il coniuge entra nel regime di separazione di fatto...invece di ridere e coglionare chi sta male parla con un avvocato...i diritti matrimoniali e i doveri sono tutelati eh?
> Piuttosto già che ti sento...*come fai tu sempre a indicare agli altri la via da seguire se non ti sei mai trovato a vivere certe situazioni?
> Sai cosa sta passando Daniel? No...*
> 
> ...


Ma che domande del cazzo che fai....:mrgreen:

Scommetto allora che te sei cosi' pirla da ficcare le dita nella presa della corrente perche' non ti fidi di chi ti dice che ce rimani attaccato..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a 55 anni ce so' arrivato stando in un convento de clausura de frati trappisti....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (4 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E com'è finita? Hai ugualmente lasciato tutto? Sei andata a vivere con lui?


No. O meglio, non alle sue condizioni. E' passato un po' di tempo e ha capito che non era quello che voleva...O tutto e subito o niente. Benedetto il mio innato senso di sopravvivenza.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, subito era arrabbiata, poi triste... poi ha detto che era meglio per tutti e due e si e' chiusa di nuovo nel suo inespugnabile mutismo. Sai qual'e' l'unica cosa che mi spiace della fine con lei ? Non aver capito nemmeno adesso cosa le sia successo "all'improvviso", magari si e' solo spento l'amore, magari c'e' stato un altro e non l'ho mai saputo.. non so.. forse non lo sapro' mai ma a questo punto non mi interessa piu' saperlo. alea iacta es.


Si su questo punto siamo molto vicini io e te.
Conosco quel mutismo.
L'unica cosa che sono riuscito a raspar fuori è: mi dispiace di essere stata un fallimento per te, ma non voglio rimanere sola.
Pensa a te è meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> http://www.avvocatoxte.com/?q=story/category/abbandono-del-tetto-coniugale-e-reato
> http://forum.corriere.it/matrimonio/21-02-2005/abbandono_tetto_coniugale-347946.html
> http://www.divorzionline.it/separazionedivorzio/separazione.asp
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahaha...
Sul rosso...non mi resta che ridere...per non piangere...:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Però Daniel ti sei comportato da individuo singolo, non da membro di una coppia. Non ne avete parlato prima. E' una decisione che hai preso da solo. Forse la situazione della tua amante è meno drammatica della tua, e non trascurare il fattore economico oltre a quello emotivo. Le donne in questi frangenti sono molto più pratiche. E te lo dico con esperienza, visto che anch'io ho titubato quando mi è stato chiesto di lasciare tutto e andare a vivere con lui. E ti assicuro che ero follemente innamorata.


Non ti entra nella testa questo concetto: Daniel, esattamente come me, è sempre vissuto da elemento singolo...l'altra parte per formare la coppia non c'era. Capisci? Non c'era...è stata..muta spettatrice...

Comunque mia cara, titubare sempre, sempre...l'insidia è sempre dietro l'angolo...
Ohi, i frutti sono venuti acerbi?
Non è che puoi andare avanti con lo zucchero sopra eh?
Devi accettare che la pianta dà frutti acerbi...che cadono senza maturazione.

Titubare sempre...
Ogni volta che mi sono fidato...va ben dai lasciamo perdere...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che domande del cazzo che fai....:mrgreen:
> 
> Scommetto allora che te sei cosi' pirla da ficcare le dita nella presa della corrente perche' non ti fidi di chi ti dice che ce rimani attaccato..
> 
> ...


Scusami ma hai fatto un discorso del cazzo.
Stiamo parlando di sentimenti.
E tu non è che ne sappia esternare molti eh?
Solo tre faccine che ridono, come dire, ehi non prendetevela, sto sempre a scherzare...da paraculi no?
Tu sei arrivato a 55 anni, e magari non ti è MAI capitato di innamorarti di una donna che non fosse tua moglie. 
Come fai a "capire" certe situazioni?


----------



## feeling (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel, mi spiace per come si è evolta la cosa. Ma credo che stia solo mutando ed è troppo presto per vedere in cosa si sta trasformando.

Devo condividere con Daniele che la cosà più importante ora, è ritrovare il tuo equilibrio da solo, devi eliminare quella sensazione di carenza di ossigeno quando lei non c'è, devi tornare a stare bene con te, senza aver bisogno di qualcuno per forza. 
Trovo che sia anche rispettoso verso tua moglie, evitare di buttarti tra le braccia di un'altra appena aperto il vaso di pandora. 
Il consiglio degli amici è anche ottimo, pensa che di cose da gestire e sistemare ora ce ne sono molte. Amici, parenti, separazione quindi le cose che ti occuperanno la mente sono tante, ma devi smettere di concentrarti solo sull'altra. Anche lei ha bisogno di tempo per capire cosa e come fare.

Devi sempre tener conto che potrebbe non funzionare, e se sei cosi focalizzato su di lei, ti sentirai morire peggio di adesso. Quindi concentrati su di te e fai un passo alla volta.

Tanti tanti auguri.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

E Daniel taci del corno.
I traditi appunto non sanno come si sta con quel rospo dentro no?
Facile dire...ah coerenza, bisogna confessare e qui e là...
Facile salire sulla cattedra no?
Stai attento perchè certe cose ti verranno sulla bocca delle labbra...lascia perdere eh? Taci...non seguire il consiglio di chi ti dice...confessa così vedi come reagisce lei...

Stendi un velo pietoso sulla vicenda...

E ha ragione feeling...non concentrarti tutto su quell'altra...
Ho fatto quell'errore nella vita sai?
Poi si resta con un pugno di mosche in mano.

L'altra ti vuole?
Ti cerchi.
Guarda che cosa sarà in grado di fare per te, se ti ama, fidati: te lo dimostra e non ti lascerà vivere in un limbo di incertezza.


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E Daniel taci del corno.
> I traditi appunto non sanno come si sta con quel rospo dentro no?
> Facile dire...ah coerenza, bisogna confessare e qui e là...
> Facile salire sulla cattedra no?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E Daniel taci del corno.
> I traditi appunto non sanno come si sta con quel rospo dentro no?
> Facile dire...ah coerenza, bisogna confessare e qui e là...
> *Facile salire sulla cattedra no?*
> ...


 e tu, ora.... cosa stai facendo?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu, ora.... cosa stai facendo?


Io?
Disturbo in classe e getto le cartacce in giro no?
Così mi becco una nota no?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma hai fatto un discorso del cazzo.
> Stiamo parlando di sentimenti.
> E tu non è che ne sappia esternare molti eh?
> Solo tre faccine che ridono, come dire, ehi non prendetevela, sto sempre a scherzare...da paraculi no?
> ...


Senti chi parla sui discorsi del cazzo...:mrgreen:

Ue' ciccio, secondo te a casa mia, le dinamiche della coppia rimangono fuori la soglia?

Sempre secondo te non si mettono in atto meccanismi volti a portare serenita' ed armonia?

Vogliamo lasciare il tutto al destino bastardo se ci fa "capitare" di innamorarci degli altri?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

classico discorso da smidollato che manco se stesso conosce figuriamoci chi s'e' sposato e che sempre da senza palle non e' capace di tenere a bada le pulsioni per soddisfare l'io ipertrofico...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e' questo che mi diverte....il vedere come si perda l'autocontrollo e poi maledirsi per le cappellate commesse...

SIATE UOMINI.......

inteso come genere umano perche' qua' me pare er mercato delle vacche...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non ti entra nella testa questo concetto: Daniel, esattamente come me, è sempre vissuto da elemento singolo...l'altra parte per formare la coppia non c'era. Capisci? Non c'era...è stata..muta spettatrice...*
> 
> Comunque mia cara, titubare sempre, sempre...l'insidia è sempre dietro l'angolo...
> Ohi, i frutti sono venuti acerbi?
> ...


Ma allora che cazzo te sei sposato a fare?

Tanto per accontentare il sindaco?

Sempre i discorsi da porello...e' capitata sta disgrazia che colpa c'ho?

Ao' che ve sposate per procura e non avendo possibilita' di frequentarvi non sapete/capite chi cazzo ve sposate???...

ma e' roba da falliti ragionare cosi' ficcatelo nella capoccia, eccheccazzo che noia...


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Aprile 2011)

Ciao Daniel,
Te sei una di quelle nespole che ha ancora il picciuolo attaccato al pavido ramo e tenta di staccarsi per cadere nel sottobosco popolato da grifi di cinghiali famelici.

Hai in mano una mazzetta di biglietti ancora tutti da obliterare e li stai regalando ai formichieri che passan per strada e tu fai l'autostop per l'inferno.

Hai martelli per aggiustare decine di armature e chiavistelli con cui forzare anche le serrature di livello difficile e, nonostante tutto, ti spogli di tutti i beni per andare sul monte calvo a camminare al contrario mostrando le natiche pallide ma ben irsute.

Se le mentule erette a menhir si gonfiassero come le piume di un gallo cedrone solo per inculcare sapienza nei retti delle arvicole, forse, e dico forse, potresti credere di essere ragionavole ma la sapienza non fluisce per l'uretra, ergo dovresti battere a papiro il tuo cranio prima di svincolarti dal consesso dei cauti ed unirti a quello degli stupidi.

Tua moglie poi?
Quale delle tue laide ottenebrazioni ti ha portato a maritarla?
E quale altra farneticazione ti ha portato a schifarla?

E la femmina che ora ti stuzzica?
Quale muscolo rosso ti ha infilato lo scettro nello sfintere per governarti?
E quale muscolo rosso dirigerà il suo radar per concupire femmine altrui?

Se qualcosa ti ronza nel cervello è solo perchè c'è un sacco di spazio vuoto!
E le sguappole sono tutte uguali!
Certe sono più mignotte di altre, certe lo sono più a lungo, ma nessuna lo è stata così poco da non farti rizzare il cavernoso per non piacerci!

Ora, lungi da me dire che passare da una bagascia che hai reso onesta ad una che vuoi rendere laida, sia solo una questione economico monetaria, ma è di certo un fattore da considerare.
Che le meringhe che sottendono l'amore sono le più schifabili di tutte!
E le resine nel dissalatore d'emergenza non hanno che una durata di poche ore se si foltra acqua marina invece che soltanto salmastra.
Similmente tu, non durerai che poche ore se sorbirai tutto il veleno di una donna lasciata fellonamente e di una presa in impeto di gonadotropine!

E non c'è fine buona per ciò che partì zoppicando.

Non c'è femmina, per quanto troia, che valga la rovina di un uomo, per quanto buono.

Castrati, o vivi come se lo fossi.

Ciao!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Daniel,
> Te sei una di quelle nespole che ha ancora il picciuolo attaccato al pavido ramo e tenta di staccarsi per cadere nel sottobosco popolato da grifi di cinghiali famelici.
> 
> Hai in mano una mazzetta di biglietti ancora tutti da obliterare e li stai regalando ai formichieri che passan per strada e tu fai l'autostop per l'inferno.
> ...


90 minuti d'applausi e stending ovescccioonnnn...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Aprile 2011)

Ciao,
mi intrometto anche qui.... leggendoti poco e leggendo poco gli altri interventi.

Cosa poter dire inuna situazione del genere?
Io non sono sposata, mai stata e forse mai sarò.

Ma una cosa l'ho imparata, mai appoggiarsi ad una persona.
Cerco di spiegare ciò che intendo con questa frase....

Io mi auguro che tu abbia "lasciato" tua moglie non a causa o per causa dell'altra! Ma semplicemnte perchè hai capito che il Vostro rapporto non poteva andare avanti, che i vostri sentimenti non erano più capaci di sostenere una relazione!

Ma non puoi pensare di poter stare bene con un altra persona se non stai bene da solo, se non ti senti completo da solo.
E sai perchè? Perchè come è finita con tua moglie potrebbe finire con l'altra persona, e così alla fine della giostra come ti sentiresti?

Cavolo pensavo fosse amore invece era un calesse... NO!
Le persone nella  nostra vita vengono e vanno, ma se nel momento in cui queste persone se ne vanno e noi non riusciamo ad andare avanti da soli è necessario porsi una domanda (credo almeno)...

Cosa rappresentava per me quella persona?
L'amavo perchè avevo bisogno di lei? oppure avevo bisogno di lei perchè l'amavo?

Scusa se non sono stata abbastanza chiara


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> mi intrometto anche qui.... leggendoti poco e leggendo poco gli altri interventi.
> 
> Cosa poter dire inuna situazione del genere?
> ...


Complimenti per l'ottimismo di cui sei pregna...:mrgreen:

ao' per me invece sei nel fiore.....ar toppe...ne ho un paio di 40enni nel mio palazzo che resuscitano i morti....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

anche solo al buio, sentendole parlare...ed infatti i morti al buio stanno...

me sa che se nun traslocano faccio na' cazzata...anzi due...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Senti chi parla sui discorsi del cazzo...:mrgreen:
> 
> Ue' ciccio, secondo te a casa mia, le dinamiche della coppia rimangono fuori la soglia?
> 
> ...


Ma tu riesci a renderti conto che non sai "ascoltare" nè "dialogare" con gli utenti del forum?
Riesci a renderti conto che usi paradigmi soggettivi come fossero oggettivi per il genere umano?
Riesci a capire che il concetto SIATE UOMINI è un'adesione a tutto uno schema che hai solo tu in testa e che va bene solo per te? E non per il genere umano?
Riesci a capire che solo tu vedi qua dentro un mercato di vacche?
Riesci a capire che le cose su cui tu ridi, per molti di noi non sono affatto nè divertenti, nè ridicole...ma solo irritanti o penose?

Stiamo parlando di sentimenti...non di comportamenti...
Sai cos'è un sentimento?
Ti pare di avere un atteggiamento assertivo nel quotare gli interventi degli utenti?
Non vedi che oramai ci sono solo io che ti dà retta?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma allora che cazzo te sei sposato a fare?
> 
> Tanto per accontentare il sindaco?
> 
> ...


Ma ti sembro un povero fallito io?
Parlaci un po' di tua moglie...no?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu riesci a renderti conto che non sai "ascoltare" nè "dialogare" con gli utenti del forum?
> Riesci a renderti conto che usi paradigmi soggettivi come fossero oggettivi per il genere umano?
> Riesci a capire che il concetto SIATE UOMINI è un'adesione a tutto uno schema che hai solo tu in testa e che va bene solo per te? E non per il genere umano?
> Riesci a capire che solo tu vedi qua dentro un mercato di vacche?
> ...


Senti non ci girare intorno....

i concetti che io esprimo sono semplici e diretti, se a te non piacciono io me ne sbatto, come della tua sofferenza perche' ne sei te la causa e non ripeto il destino cinico e baro...

te sei messo insieme a tua moglie non appena uscito dal collegio e t'ha combinato il matrimonio er parroco per caso?

Pero' capisco che la tua mente ed il tuo ego ipertrofico svalvoli...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti sembro un povero fallito io?
> Parlaci un po' di tua moglie...no?


Se te lo dico e' perche' lo sei, certo non devi avere pregiudizi o condizioni psicologiche che alterano le capacita' di analisi per notarlo......

che vuoi sapere di mia moglie?

staresti sul cazzo pure a lei se te conoscesse...fidate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniel75 (5 Aprile 2011)

Rita, poni due seri dubbi su cui riflettere.
Devo per forza stare bene con me stesso per stare bene con un'altra persona?
Ho gia' vissuto da solo prima di convivere (e poi sposarmi) ma non mi sono mai sentito completo e felice. Non e' il caso di scomodare il buon Platone ma ogni singola cosa che faccio mi piacerebbe condividerla con la mia 'lei'. Non c'e' bellezza o luogo meraviglioso sulla terra imho che sia tale se visto e vissuto da solo. E' sbagliato questo? La domanda e' seria e sto' cominciando a pensare di sbagliare io a voler cercare l'anima gemella..

Sul secondo quesito.. Anche qui.. La amo perche' ho bisogno di lei o ho bisogno di lei perche' la amo? Se non riesco a capire la differenza e' grave?

Rabarbaro, credimi, ti leggo sempre con piacere, ma sei (e non solo tu) un po' off topic. Non ho mai scelto per soli scopi sessuali. Ho gia' scritto di non essere un uomo fatalmente attraente, ma se volessi dar sfogo alle pulsioni del cavernoso lo potrei fare regolarmente con ragazze ben disponibili e con molte meno implicazioni sentimentali.
Forse molti dubiteranno ma il sesso non e' il primo impulso che muove tutti (o in 35 anni avrei gia' tradito).


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Senti non ci girare intorno....
> 
> i concetti che io esprimo sono semplici e diretti, se a te non piacciono io me ne sbatto, come della tua sofferenza perche' ne sei te la causa e non ripeto il destino cinico e baro...
> 
> ...


Non è che a me non piacciono...è che appaiono banali e scontati...privi di un minimo come dire, di...background...di capacità di capire che...per tanti di noi la vita è diversa...
Mai pensato di essere io la causa della mia sofferenza.
mai pensato a destini cinici e bari...
Mai pensato di avere un ego ipertrofico...mi sono sempre sentito dire che sono molto sensibile e che so capire la sofferenza degli altri...tutto lì...
Ognuno di noi ha la sua storia, il suo vissuto, i suoi percorsi...non capisco perchè ti ostini a denigrare chi vive in maniera diversa da te eh?
Sembri un fondamentalista esistenziale...
Se tutti vissero come Sterminator tutti sarebbero felici come Sterminator...
Ma non va così...la vita degli umani è legata ad un soffio...tu sai quando finirà la tua vita per caso? Hai diritto a non essere abbandonato? Hai diritto a non essere tradito? Hai diritto a non beccarti un infarto? Hai diritto che tua figlia non possa essere strupata? 

Qua ci sono persone che dicono...mi è successa sta cosa...come faccio adesso? Non hanno bisogno di sentirsi dire...ah ti è successa sta cosa perchè sei uno smidollato, non hai autocontrollo qui e là...

Ma posso capirti eh? Tu vivi in funzione dei tuoi ideali e fai bene...spero che tu non li consideri ricette universali eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se te lo dico e' perche' lo sei, certo non devi avere pregiudizi o condizioni psicologiche che alterano le capacita' di analisi per notarlo......
> 
> che vuoi sapere di mia moglie?
> 
> ...


Se sei sicuro che lei è felice con te...o se si è adattata.
Cosa trovi di speciale in lei...guarda come Minerva fa capire quanto il suo lui sia LUI, parlami delle caratteristiche per cui sei pazzo di lei e la ami.
Di come sei riuscito a costruire un buon dialogo di coppia.
Di come sei riuscito a essere un modello te e lei di fedeltà.
Queste cose qui insomma...no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Rita, poni due seri dubbi su cui riflettere.
> Devo per forza stare bene con me stesso per stare bene con un'altra persona?
> Ho gia' vissuto da solo prima di convivere (e poi sposarmi) ma non mi sono mai sentito completo e felice. Non e' il caso di scomodare il buon Platone ma ogni singola cosa che faccio mi piacerebbe condividerla con la mia 'lei'. Non c'e' bellezza o luogo meraviglioso sulla terra imho che sia tale se visto e vissuto da solo. E' sbagliato questo? La domanda e' seria e sto' cominciando a pensare di sbagliare io a voler cercare l'anima gemella..
> 
> ...


Come mi ricordi me stesso un tempo...
Ti auguro dal profondo del mio cuore di trovare la tua anima gemella...o meglio che sia lei a trovare te...
Attento però a non confonderti...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che a me non piacciono...è che appaiono banali e scontati...privi di un minimo come dire, di...background...di capacità di capire che...per tanti di noi la vita è diversa...
> Mai pensato di essere io la causa della mia sofferenza.
> mai pensato a destini cinici e bari...
> Mai pensato di avere un ego ipertrofico...mi sono sempre sentito dire che sono molto sensibile e che so capire la sofferenza degli altri...tutto lì...
> ...


E meno male che appaiono banali e scontate....:mrgreen:

lo sono al punto che chi prima di fare una cazzata, viene qua cerca consigli e poi va avanti lo stesso come un treno a fare la cazzata....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma di cosa stiamo parlando?:mrgreen:

te devi aprirte na friggitoria....

friggi troppo bene l'aria...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator...
 ma che sei invidioso della vita che fa il Conte?????
Da come lo aggredisci pare de si!!!!

Cmq ragazzi.. scusate ma litigatate fuori.....!!
della serie.. ti aspetto fuori e ci chiariamo..........

Daniel ha bisogno di tutti voi......


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Rita, poni due seri dubbi su cui riflettere.
> Devo per forza stare bene con me stesso per stare bene con un'altra persona?
> Ho gia' vissuto da solo prima di convivere (e poi sposarmi) ma non mi sono mai sentito completo e felice. Non e' il caso di scomodare il buon Platone ma ogni singola cosa che faccio mi piacerebbe condividerla con la mia 'lei'. Non c'e' bellezza o luogo meraviglioso sulla terra imho che sia tale se visto e vissuto da solo. E' sbagliato questo? La domanda e' seria e sto' cominciando a pensare di sbagliare io a voler cercare l'anima gemella..
> 
> ...


 
vedi Daniel hai detto una cosa bellissima Non c'e' bellezza o luogo meraviglioso sulla terra imho che sia tale se visto e vissuto da solo

lo stare bene da soli, significa poter vivere anche senza quella persona... è un concetto difficile da spiegare...  non bisogna essere dipendenti dall'altro.... 

Se non stai bene da solo, se non stai bene con te stesso, l'altra persona anche senza che tu ne sia cosciente rappresentrà sempre e solo una medicina.... un appoggio.....
Non so se riesco ad esprimere il concetto.

Il secondo questito è strettamente connesso al primo.....
Perchè si ama una data persona.. perchè ne abbiamo bisogno?
oppure.....


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E Daniel taci del corno.
> I traditi appunto non sanno come si sta con quel rospo dentro no?
> Facile dire...ah coerenza, bisogna confessare e qui e là...
> Facile salire sulla cattedra no?
> ...


 Quoto! :up:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se sei sicuro che lei è felice con te...o se si è adattata.
> Cosa trovi di speciale in lei...guarda come Minerva fa capire quanto il suo lui sia LUI, parlami delle caratteristiche per cui sei pazzo di lei e la ami.
> Di come sei riuscito a costruire un buon dialogo di coppia.
> Di come sei riuscito a essere un modello te e lei di fedeltà.
> Queste cose qui insomma...no?


Ue' acchiappa farfalle, nessuno reputa l'altro una persona speciale ma solo normale ed elastica al punto tale da essere riusciti ad incastrare i propri difetti con quelli dell'altra...

io alle favole non ci ho mai creduto e figurati quindi se andavo o vada alla ricerca di stronzate del genere...

per me e' questa normalita' che ci da' serenita' ed armonia e ci induce a fidarci l'un l'altro.....

se per te questa normalita' e' causa scatenante di monotonia e non riesci a superarla se non sognando scopate boccaccesche che si realizzano solo in seghe pero'..:mrgreen: cazzo vai cercando dagli altri??

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Hai fallito nel non saper incastrare i tuoi difetti in quelli degli altri e stop.

Non vuoi leggerlo, non leggerlo e consideralo come te pare, superuomo parolaio e pipparolo......

cazzo me ne frega a me, chi te conosce...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Sterminator...
> ma che sei invidioso della vita che fa il Conte?????
> Da come lo aggredisci pare de si!!!!
> 
> ...


Dovrei invidiarlo?:mrgreen:

ao' ma perche' mi vuoi cosi' male?, chi te conosce?

guarda che ce metto n'attimo a dirte che se stai in questa condizione te dovresti focalizza' sulla tua capacita' d'analisi, perche' fa acqua da tutte le parti..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Complimenti per l'ottimismo di cui sei pregna...:mrgreen:
> 
> ao' *per me invece sei nel fiore*.....ar toppe...ne ho un paio di 40enni nel mio palazzo che resuscitano i morti....
> 
> ...


è quello che ho provato a dirle anch'io :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non ho mai scelto per soli scopi sessuali. Ho gia' scritto di non essere un uomo fatalmente attraente, ma se volessi dar sfogo alle pulsioni del cavernoso lo potrei fare regolarmente con ragazze ben disponibili e con molte meno implicazioni sentimentali.
> Forse molti dubiteranno ma il sesso non e' il primo impulso che muove tutti (o in 35 anni avrei gia' tradito).


O gentile Daniel,
Tu ezi celiando, giacchè il vero scopo della manomissione del concetto di fregola è insito nella natura umana.
Come quando tu pensi di essere solo il mezzo che hanno i tuoi genitori di avere dei nipoti non sei dissimile dalla gallina che è il modo che ha un uovo di fare un altro uovo!
E la mucca, ben felice al pascolo, non strappa l'erba con la lingua ruvida e muscolosa per far spazio alla luce nel sottobosco variegato e arioso, ma semplicemente per riempirsi il rumine, che ha come fine ultimo la fosforilazione ossidativa.
Che se fosse altrimenti, non ci sarebbe con la tua pischella un intreccio di papille e mucose, ma un semplice intrecciarsi di melodie e sonetti cantati da te, sotto al balcone di lei, accompagnato dal suono di ben accordata ghironda.
E se si confonde lo scroto con un decoratissimo ovetto di fabergé, vien difficile ammettere che è quello, e non il cuore, sempre troppo più pesante della piuma della dea Maat, a reggere il timone del veliero dell'ontogenesi che ricapitola la filogenesi!

Guarda la vita con occhi non coperti!

Ciao!


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dovrei invidiarlo?:mrgreen:
> 
> ao' ma perche' mi vuoi cosi' male?, chi te conosce?
> 
> ...


mai detto di essere capace di analisi...
ma qui taccio e non vado oltre solo perchè tutta sta rabbia repressa da sfogare in un forum specie scrivere pagine e pagine su un 3D altrui lo trovo infantile


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> mai detto di essere capace di analisi...
> ma qui taccio e non vado oltre solo perchè tutta sta rabbia repressa da sfogare in un forum specie scrivere pagine e pagine su un 3D altrui lo trovo infantile


 straquoto! :up:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> mai detto di essere capace di analisi...
> ma qui taccio e non vado oltre solo perchè tutta sta rabbia repressa da sfogare in un forum specie scrivere pagine e pagine su un 3D altrui lo trovo infantile


E taci allora, cosi' non rischi de di' cazzate...:mrgreen:

qua il fallito vuole fare fuori "cricche" cosi' dominera' il pensiero unico suo...da fallito appunto...

ma caghera' sangue...a fiumi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> vedi Daniel hai detto una cosa bellissima Non c'e' bellezza o luogo meraviglioso sulla terra imho che sia tale se visto e vissuto da solo
> 
> lo stare bene da soli, significa poter vivere anche senza quella persona... è un concetto difficile da spiegare...  non bisogna essere dipendenti dall'altro....
> 
> ...


Sai a volte forse è così...dopo ore passate da solo sul piano...quasi in atteggiamento solipsistico...ti dici...ma che cazzo sto qui a suonare questa bella musica...se non c'è nessuno a cui farla sentire?
Si ma ci sono persone che trovano strano o sbagliato il semplice natural fatto che le amiamo o ci siamo innamorate di loro...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è quello che ho provato a dirle anch'io :up:


vabbe' vedendo gli sviluppi, rettifico...

dev'esse na' palla...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai a volte forse è così...dopo ore passate da solo sul piano...quasi in atteggiamento solipsistico...ti dici...ma che cazzo sto qui a suonare questa bella musica...se non c'è nessuno a cui farla sentire?
> Si ma ci sono persone che trovano strano o sbagliato il semplice natural fatto che le amiamo o ci siamo innamorate di loro...


Questo dimostra che a te piace il palcoscenico, qualunque esso sia, anche webbico...

hai ancora bisogno di conferme...:mrgreen:

comunque, ste persone refrattarie al vostro amore, all'altare ce so' venute trascinate per i capelli?

Magari nun ve cagavano de pezza manco da fidanzatini...

ma io lo/la cambiero'/salvero'...come no...inkulate a nastro.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2011)

*Onestamente*

A dir il vero io sposo la teoria di stermi....spesso non è il destino ma la nostra cecità o convenienza.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dir il vero io sposo la teoria di stermi....spesso non è il destino ma la nostra cecità o convenienza.....!!!


Recenti studi hanno confermato ulteriormente che nella fase dell'innamoramento o pseudo, si e' soggetti alla stessa identica fase della tossicodipendenza...le zone del cervello implicate agiscono e reagiscono nella stessa maniera.....

il fatto che le nostre storie vengano lette in maniera piu' lucida da chi non e' noi, e' significativo...

hai voja a di' ad un tossico che deve smette...qua e' uguale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> mai detto di essere capace di analisi...
> ma qui taccio e non vado oltre solo perchè tutta sta rabbia repressa da sfogare in un forum specie scrivere pagine e pagine su un 3D altrui lo trovo infantile


strastrastrastraquoto:up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Rita, poni due seri dubbi su cui riflettere.
> Devo per forza stare bene con me stesso per stare bene con un'altra persona?
> Ho gia' vissuto da solo prima di convivere (e poi sposarmi) ma non mi sono mai sentito completo e felice. Non e' il caso di scomodare il buon Platone ma ogni singola cosa che faccio mi piacerebbe condividerla con la mia 'lei'. *Non c'e' bellezza o luogo meraviglioso sulla terra imho che sia tale se visto e vissuto da solo. E' sbagliato questo? La domanda e' seria e sto' cominciando a pensare di sbagliare io a voler cercare l'anima gemella..*
> 
> ...


 quale anima gemella?
quando ami senti profondamente di volere passare la vita con quella persona proprio perché è lei con pregi e difetti che non sono "gemelli" a nessuno .
è un'anima compatibile con la tua ma il resto non viene dal cielo; voglio dire che all'amore tu ci devi aggiungere la volontà di comprendere, farti comprendere per arrivare ad una buona evoluzione.
più si è maturi personalmente  ,  più è facile che si riesca a rinvigorire un rapporto di lunga durata.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> vedi Daniel hai detto una cosa bellissima Non c'e' bellezza o luogo meraviglioso sulla terra imho che sia tale se visto e vissuto da solo
> 
> lo stare bene da soli, significa poter vivere anche senza quella persona... è un concetto difficile da spiegare... non bisogna essere dipendenti dall'altro....
> 
> ...


se l'amiamo ne abbiamo bisogno ma non l'amiamo perché ne abbiamo bisogno...chiaro no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> strastrastrastraquoto:up:


scusate se sono O.T. ma vi leggo sempre e ho scritto un nuovo 3d perchè vorrei le vostre opinioni, ma vi chiedo,  visto che siete veterani, quando lo vedrò pubblicato? O è istantaneo, quindi ho sbagliato qualcosa? (l'ho inserito ieri)
Scusate l'intrusione


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> scusate se sono O.T. ma vi leggo sempre e ho scritto un nuovo 3d perchè vorrei le vostre opinioni, ma vi chiedo, visto che siete veterani, quando lo vedrò pubblicato? O è istantaneo, quindi ho sbagliato qualcosa? (l'ho inserito ieri)
> Scusate l'intrusione


 ciao e benvenuta....forse hai sbagliato qualcosa perchè il 3D è visibile subito...prova a pubblicarlo di nuovo!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale anima gemella?
> quando ami senti profondamente di volere passare la vita con quella persona proprio perché è lei con pregi e difetti che non sono "gemelli" a nessuno .
> *ne.è un'anima compatibile con la tua ma il resto non viene dal cielo;  voglio dire che all'amore tu ci devi aggiungere la volontà di  comprendere, farti comprendere per arrivare ad una buona evoluzio*
> più si è maturi personalmente  ,  più è facile che si riesca a rinvigorire un rapporto di lunga durata.


Donna, ma cio' implica fatica?

Allora no...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu riesci a renderti conto che non sai "ascoltare" nè "dialogare" con gli utenti del forum?
> Riesci a renderti conto che usi paradigmi soggettivi come fossero oggettivi per il genere umano?
> Riesci a capire che il concetto SIATE UOMINI è un'adesione a tutto uno schema che hai solo tu in testa e che va bene solo per te? E non per il genere umano?
> Riesci a capire che solo tu vedi qua dentro un mercato di vacche?
> ...


Oh mona non si era detto che................


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Donna,* *ma cio' implica fatica*?
> 
> Allora no...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ma questa è una condanna bipartisan:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questa è una condanna bipartisan:unhappy:


Perche' non deve essere uno/a solo a tirare la carretta?Ah no?

ecchimmelofafare tanto sbattimento?

poi sudo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se l'amiamo ne abbiamo bisogno ma non l'amiamo perché ne abbiamo bisogno...chiaro no?:mrgreen:


Brava si penso così...si...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oh mona non si era detto che................


Lo si ignorava...si vero...sono molto incoerente Lothar
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo si ignorava...si vero...sono molto incoerente Lothar
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No sei un cojone fallito...:mrgreen:

ma tanto a te la vita te castiga alla grande...

altro che consolarte cosi' tra falliti in un forum, visto che nun te regge la pompa in un contraddittorio......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva per me ha ragione!!!
Prima di tutto sfatiamo il mito dell'anima gemella venuta dal cielo, il rapporto con una persona si crea di giorno in giorno e non per miracolo ricevuto, anche con la persona più adatta a noi tutto può andare a rotoli, Daniel, quando ti sposasti di certo con tua moglie dovevi stare un sacco bene, no??? Ragiona da allora e al fatto che era lei allora per te l'anima gemella, rapporta ad adesso che per te lei è una pezza da culo e considera che con il tuo modo di vedere le cose tutte le donne doverranno pezze da culo con il tempo, perchè c'è un errore di fondo.
Ogni giorno piccole cose da fare, ogni giorno qualcosa di bello da donare di se stessi, senza chiudersi in un limbo fatto di consuetudini. 
Purtroppo questo non ti mette al riparo dal tradimento e dal recriminare dell'altro che non hai fatto abbastanza, anche se ti sei quasi consumato nel fare qualcosa per l'altra persona.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva per me ha ragione!!!
> Prima di tutto sfatiamo il mito dell'anima gemella venuta dal cielo, il rapporto con una persona si crea di giorno in giorno e non per miracolo ricevuto, anche con la persona più adatta a noi tutto può andare a rotoli, Daniel, quando ti sposasti di certo con tua moglie dovevi stare un sacco bene, no??? Ragiona da allora e al fatto che era lei allora per te l'anima gemella, rapporta ad adesso che per te lei è una pezza da culo e considera che con il tuo modo di vedere le cose tutte le donne doverranno pezze da culo con il tempo, perchè c'è un errore di fondo.
> Ogni giorno piccole cose da fare, ogni giorno qualcosa di bello da donare di se stessi, senza chiudersi in un limbo fatto di consuetudini.
> Purtroppo questo non ti mette al riparo dal tradimento e dal recriminare dell'altro che non hai fatto abbastanza, anche se ti sei quasi consumato nel fare qualcosa per l'altra persona.


Danie' se suda cosi'....:mrgreen:

mejo pija' una dell'est o parificata che se sta docile e sottomessa...

se' co' erca...

dillo a mi' cognato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo si ignorava...si vero...sono molto incoerente Lothar
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Non saresti il Conte.........


----------



## Daniel75 (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale anima gemella?
> quando ami senti profondamente di volere passare la vita con quella persona proprio perché è lei con pregi e difetti che non sono "gemelli" a nessuno .
> è un'anima compatibile con la tua ma il resto non viene dal cielo; voglio dire che all'amore tu ci devi aggiungere la volontà di comprendere, farti comprendere per arrivare ad una buona evoluzione.
> più si è maturi personalmente  ,  più è facile che si riesca a rinvigorire un rapporto di lunga durata.


Tu pensi che l'Amore della vita, sia "un'anima compatibile" ?
Pensavo di essere io sbagliato, ma vedo solo che molti di voi stanno 'sopravvivendo' e arrancano mediocramente con il proprio partner, ecco perche' non riescono a capire.
L'anima gemella e' la persona che ti completa, la persona che ti rende felice ogni istante da quando ti alzi a quando ti addormenti. Si, e' la persona con cui condividi momenti belli e brutti, con cui litighi e fai pace, con cui cresci e ti evolvi, ma e' molto di piu' di una banale anima compatibile...


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'Amore della vita, sia "un'anima compatibile" ?
> Pensavo di essere io sbagliato, ma vedo solo che molti di voi stanno 'sopravvivendo' e arrancano mediocramente con il proprio partner, ecco perche' non riescono a capire.
> L'anima gemella e' la persona che ti completa, la persona che ti rende felice ogni istante da quando ti alzi a quando ti addormenti. Si, e' la persona con cui condividi momenti belli e brutti, con cui litighi e fai pace, con cui cresci e ti evolvi, ma e' molto di piu' di una banale anima compatibile...



Ma l'anima gemella non esiste ragazzi, su dai... ho smesso di crederci prima di scoprire che il topolino dei dentini era una burla.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'Amore della vita, sia "un'anima compatibile" ?
> Pensavo di essere io sbagliato, ma vedo solo che molti di voi stanno 'sopravvivendo' e arrancano mediocramente con il proprio partner, ecco perche' non riescono a capire.
> L'anima gemella e' la persona che ti completa, la persona che ti rende felice ogni istante da quando ti alzi a quando ti addormenti. Si, e' la persona con cui condividi momenti belli e brutti, con cui litighi e fai pace, con cui cresci e ti evolvi, ma e' molto di piu' di una banale anima compatibile...


Te devi esse er creativo della famigghia del Mulino Bianco che tanti danni ha fatto ed in te se ne vedono pure le conseguenze...:mrgreen:

Danie' svejate che sei vecchio pe' senti' le favole prima della buonanotte oseno' le inkulate te le pijerai a nastro.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'Amore della vita, sia "un'anima compatibile" ?
> Pensavo di essere io sbagliato, ma vedo solo che molti di voi stanno 'sopravvivendo' e arrancano mediocramente con il proprio partner, ecco perche' non riescono a capire.
> L'anima gemella e' la persona che ti completa, la persona che ti rende felice ogni istante da quando ti alzi a quando ti addormenti. Si, e' la persona con cui condividi momenti belli e brutti, con cui litighi e fai pace, con cui cresci e ti evolvi, ma e' molto di piu' di una banale anima compatibile...


 :up:


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'Amore della vita, sia "un'anima compatibile" ?
> Pensavo di essere io sbagliato, ma vedo solo che molti di voi stanno 'sopravvivendo' e arrancano mediocramente con il proprio partner, ecco perche' non riescono a capire.
> L'anima gemella e' la persona che ti completa, la persona che ti rende felice ogni istante da quando ti alzi a quando ti addormenti. Si, e' la persona con cui condividi momenti belli e brutti, con cui litighi e fai pace, con cui cresci e ti evolvi, ma e' molto di piu' di una banale anima compatibile...


Quando ti risvegli da questi pensieri infantili e adolescenziali???
Quello che diciamo noi non è che ci accontentiamo, è razionalmente molto credibile. Non esiste una persona che ci completa perfettamente, per l'appunto chi ama, ama anche i difetti del partner che ci sono sempre e più che difetti li chiamerei piccole incompatibilità.
Tu della tua amante (anzi, adesso sei tu l'amante) non conosci praticamente niente o poco più e rispondi come rispondeva un'altra utente, che dava contro a tutti per affermare che la sua storia era diversa...cosa sbagliata.
Tu eri compatibile con tua moglie quando la conoscesti nello stessi identico modo in cui lo sei adesso con questa e se non capisci l'errore che ti ha fatto sbagliare la prima volta, sbaglierai ancora.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma l'anima gemella non esiste ragazzi, su dai... ho smesso di crederci prima di scoprire che il topolino dei dentini era una burla.


Stessa identica cosa!!!! Ah, Kid...Babbo Natale non esiste!!! :carneval:


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu della tua amante (anzi, adesso sei tu l'amante) non conosci praticamente niente o poco più e rispondi come rispondeva un'altra utente, che dava contro a tutti per affermare che la sua storia era diversa...cosa sbagliata.


Elisa? 

P.S. Che fine ha fatto? Credo di poterlo immagianre.... :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stessa identica cosa!!!! Ah, Kid...Babbo Natale non esiste!!! :carneval:


Bastardo! Come farò ad andare avanti ora?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Elisa?
> 
> P.S. Che fine ha fatto? Credo di poterlo immagianre.... :unhappy:


A me piacerebbe rileggerla. Mi spiace solo che, se è finita come tutti pensiamo, lei non abbia il coraggio di tornare perchè spaventata dall'eventuale accoglienza


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'Amore della vita, sia "un'anima compatibile" ?
> Pensavo di essere io sbagliato, ma vedo solo che molti di voi stanno 'sopravvivendo' e arrancano mediocramente con il proprio partner, ecco perche' non riescono a capire.
> L'anima gemella e' la persona che ti completa, la persona che ti rende felice ogni istante da quando ti alzi a quando ti addormenti. Si, e' la persona con cui condividi momenti belli e brutti, con cui litighi e fai pace, con cui cresci e ti evolvi, ma e' molto di piu' di una banale anima compatibile...


Tutto ciò è molto bello, romantico, ecc...
Ma non ho capito, quando ti sei sposato non pensavi a tua moglie come l'anima gemella?


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Elisa?
> 
> P.S. Che fine ha fatto? Credo di poterlo immagianre.... :unhappy:


Per me sta facendo la vita di prima dopo le ultime serie intenzioni di disintossicarsi...ma mi sa che il merdone sia davvero come una droga e lei ci sia ricaduta... 
Ma non temere, io penso che ritornerà, prima o poi dovrà uscire fuori da  quella vita penosa.


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me sta facendo la vita di prima dopo le ultime serie intenzioni di disintossicarsi...ma mi sa che il merdone sia davvero come una droga e lei ci sia ricaduta...
> Ma non temere, io penso che ritornerà, prima o poi dovrà uscire fuori da  quella vita penosa.


Cioè... a tutto c'è un limite! O no?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me sta facendo la vita di prima dopo le ultime serie intenzioni di disintossicarsi...ma mi sa che il merdone sia davvero come una droga e lei ci sia ricaduta...
> Ma non temere, io penso che ritornerà, prima o poi dovrà uscire fuori da quella vita penosa.


 
...come volevasi dimostrare......


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe rileggerla. Mi spiace solo che, se è finita come tutti pensiamo, lei non abbia il coraggio di tornare perchè spaventata dall'eventuale accoglienza


Tornerà quando starà ancora male in quella vicenda e fidati non le dirò contro, è come una drogata e va capita!! Ovviamente le altre sono solo luride traditrici, tranne Quintina


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quando ti risvegli da questi pensieri infantili e adolescenziali???
> Quello che diciamo noi non è che ci accontentiamo, è razionalmente molto credibile. Non esiste una persona che ci completa perfettamente, per l'appunto chi ama, ama anche i difetti del partner che ci sono sempre e più che difetti li chiamerei piccole incompatibilità.
> Tu della tua amante (anzi, adesso sei tu l'amante) non conosci praticamente niente o poco più e rispondi come rispondeva un'altra utente, che dava contro a tutti per affermare che la sua storia era diversa...cosa sbagliata.
> Tu eri compatibile con tua moglie quando la conoscesti nello stessi identico modo in cui lo sei adesso con questa *e se non capisci l'errore che ti ha fatto sbagliare la prima volta, sbaglierai ancora.*


Quello che impolvera il rapporto infatti e' il quotidiano e lui non lo ha ancora sperimentato con l'amante perche' adesso e' solo idealizzata, e' vista come un farmaco taumaturgico che guarira' la sua sofferenza...

come un tossico...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E' inevitabile, si ripetono sempre gli stessi schemi...


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè... a tutto c'è un limite! O no?


Più che altro la speranza è l'ultima a morire!!! Almeno nel mio caso  Spero per lei di fare chiarezza nella sua vita, quella chiarezza che questa situaziione con il merdone non potrà mai avere.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe rileggerla. Mi spiace solo che, se è finita come tutti pensiamo, lei non abbia il coraggio di tornare perchè spaventata dall'eventuale accoglienza


e se doveva spaventa' prima allora..


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tornerà quando starà ancora male in quella vicenda e fidati non le dirò contro, è come una drogata e va capita!! Ovviamente le altre sono solo luride traditrici, tranne Quintina




Comunque non so come dirtelo ma il fatto che quintina continui a dire di essere una lurida persona è per un post che hai scritto tu


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e se doveva spaventa' prima allora..


 




Come mi piace avere ragione........
Non ho fatto a tempo a scrivere una cosa così che gli unici due che doveva "temere" sono apparsi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Comunque non so come dirtelo ma il fatto che quintina continui a dire di essere una lurida persona è per un post che hai scritto tu


Lo so, anzi per tre post e si vede che la parola l'ha colpita particolarmente...visto che è l'unica che se ne ricorda bene...ed ho usato anche parole peggiori io, molto peggiori!!


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Farfalla, siamo dei dritti, persone con una coscienza seria e persone affidabili, che sanno quanto può valere la propria parola. Meglio così, no??


----------



## elena (5 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto ciò è molto bello, romantico, ecc...
> Ma non ho capito, quando ti sei sposato non pensavi a tua moglie come l'anima gemella?


Salvo poi accorgersi che non è nemmeno un'anima compatibile? Domandona delle 17:00: ma se tra Daniel e sua moglie ci fosse amore con la A, tutto questo sarebbe successo?


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Salvo poi accorgersi che non è nemmeno un'anima compatibile? Domandona delle 17:00: ma se tra Daniel e sua moglie ci fosse amore con la A, tutto questo sarebbe successo?


No ed è questo che tutti vedono e solo Daniel non vede


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Come mi piace avere ragione.*.......
> Non ho fatto a tempo a scrivere una cosa così che gli unici due che doveva "temere" sono apparsi
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ed io te la do', che mi frega....:mrgreen:

non hai ancora capito che ve pijate per il culo gia' da soli senza che alcuno intervenga a metterce er carico??

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Salvo poi accorgersi che non è nemmeno un'anima compatibile? Domandona delle 17:00: ma se tra Daniel e sua moglie ci fosse amore con la A, tutto questo sarebbe successo?


Appunto.
Indubbiamente no, ma da qui a parlare di anima gemella unica e sola...io ne ho già avute tre, fortuna che non ne ho sposato nessuna!:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'Amore della vita, sia "un'anima compatibile" ?
> Pensavo di essere io sbagliato, ma vedo solo che molti di voi stanno 'sopravvivendo' e arrancano mediocramente con il proprio partner, ecco perche' non riescono a capire.
> L'anima gemella e' la persona che ti completa, la persona che ti rende felice ogni istante da quando ti alzi a quando ti addormenti. Si, e' la persona con cui condividi momenti belli e brutti, con cui litighi e fai pace, con cui cresci e ti evolvi, ma e' molto di piu' di una banale anima compatibile...


è anche la persona che se tu ti liberi di una moglie prende tempo per pensare se è il caso di lasciare un fidanzato?


----------



## elena (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No ed è questo che tutti vedono e solo Daniel non vede


Questione di prospettive: a me pareva che lui avesse descritto bene il proprio rapporto con la moglie.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è anche la persona che se tu ti liberi di una moglie prende tempo per pensare se è il caso di lasciare un fidanzato?


Proprio gemella, o il fidanzato c'ha i baiocchi oppure è "36 non di piede!"  scusate la battuta


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Questione di prospettive: a me pareva che lui avesse descritto bene il proprio rapporto con la moglie.


Il suo rapporto era finito, stop, adesso per superare il momento brutto ( ma se stava così male come può essere questo un momento brutto???) vuole stare con qualcuno per stare meglio, stop. Per condire questo egoismo imperante arriva il cervello che crea il mito dell'anima gemella e viva la compagnia che non si può e non si deve perdere...perchè noi dobbiamo fare di tutto per essere felici...aggiungo io, allora anche uccidere???


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come mi piace avere ragione........
> Non ho fatto a tempo a scrivere una cosa così che gli unici due che doveva "temere" sono apparsi
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma perchè temerli?
ormai li conosce, no?

il suo problema è che dicono quello che pensa una parte di lei che lei non vorrebbe ascoltare


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Salvo poi accorgersi che non è nemmeno un'anima compatibile? Domandona delle 17:00: *ma se tra Daniel e sua moglie ci fosse amore con la A, tutto questo sarebbe successo*?


sì, poteva succedere

gli scivoloni capitano


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Indubbiamente no, ma da qui a parlare di anima gemella unica e sola...io ne ho già avute tre, fortuna che non ne ho sposato nessuna!:carneval:


Azz...manco mia figlia di 20anni parla di anime gemelle col filarino di ben due anni....:mrgreen:

infatti a domanda risponde:

-Io: Ma che te lo devi sposa'??

-Mi' fija: Ma sei matto?

invece a 40-50 aspettano ancora il principe azzurro o biancaneve...

bonanotte...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè temerli?
> ormai li conosce, no?
> 
> *il suo problema è che dicono quello che pensa una parte di lei che lei non vorrebbe ascoltare*


questo vale se ti riferisci a persone come me, te  e molti altri ma purtroppo non per tutti.
C'è semplicemente chi si diverte, chi critica per il gusto di farlo, tralasciamo chi offende...........


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz...manco mia figlia di 20anni parla di anime gemelle col filarino di ben due anni....:mrgreen:
> 
> infatti a domanda risponde:
> 
> ...


Dio mi salvi dal principe azzurro! :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo vale se ti riferisci a persone come me, te  e molti altri ma purtroppo non per tutti.
> C'è semplicemente chi si diverte, chi critica per il gusto di farlo, tralasciamo chi offende...........


E ciai raggggione pure stavorta...

anzi a prescindere anche per le prossime 3 occasioni...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo vale se ti riferisci a persone come me, te e molti altri ma purtroppo non per tutti.
> C'è semplicemente chi si diverte, chi critica per il gusto di farlo, tralasciamo chi offende...........


elisa 
secondo me
ha conosciuto dan e le dava fastidio
ma poi si è raccontata che lui diceva solo cazzate, che era fuori di zucca, che non poteva capire ....
con stermi  ha avuto a che fare meno, poi lui divaga, va in OT ...
e comunque 2 voci discordi si potevano pure accettare

ma di incoraggiamenti ne ha ricevuti ben pochi
si dall'inizio
e poi sempre meno man mano che si evidenziava lo squilibrio di quella storia e la sua sofferenza nel riconoscervisi

spesso è più facile metabolizzare un insulto isolato, per quanto pesante 
che 10 voci che ti dicono o ti fanno capire che pensano quello che vuoi negare

e qui quelle voci erano ben più di 10


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ciai raggggione pure stavorta...
> 
> anzi a prescindere anche per le prossime 3 occasioni...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
nessuna qui'parla in dialetto..non e'che potresti...eh che ne dici??


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

E l'ultima volta io non la presi in giro per nulla e scrissi cose con calma e sincerità e non la offesi in nessun modo se ben si ricorda. Ma è meglio credere alla proprie illusioni che alla brutta realtà che vedono ben troppe persone e per lei era che doveva lasciare lamante e forse anche il marito.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nessuna qui'parla in dialetto..non e'che potresti...eh che ne dici??


invece c'è chi ci parla spesso


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'Amore della vita, sia "un'anima compatibile" ?
> Pensavo di essere io sbagliato, ma vedo solo che molti di voi stanno 'sopravvivendo' e arrancano mediocramente con il proprio partner, ecco perche' non riescono a capire.
> L'anima gemella e' la persona che ti completa, la persona che ti rende felice ogni istante da quando ti alzi a quando ti addormenti. Si, e' la persona con cui condividi momenti belli e brutti, con cui litighi e fai pace, con cui cresci e ti evolvi, ma e' molto di piu' di una banale anima compatibile...


 guarda , non so gli altri.
io amo mio marito appassionatamente da molti anni...non lo cambierei con nessun altro .
e ti assicuro che insieme tutto siamo meno che mediocri


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nessuna qui'parla in dialetto..non e'che potresti...eh che ne dici??


ma perche' la sbobba che scrivi te e' in itaggliano?:mrgreen:

vabbe' co' te faro' disegnini...nun te sforza' oseno' dici che hai la testa pesante...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *E l'ultima volta io non la presi in giro per nulla e scrissi cose con calma e sincerità e non la offesi in nessun modo* se ben si ricorda. Ma è meglio credere alla proprie illusioni che alla brutta realtà che vedono ben troppe persone e per lei era che doveva lasciare lamante e forse anche il marito.


ricordo

forse è proprio quello che l'ha sconvolta :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


perché quoti...chi vedi trascinarsi mediocremente?
 non ci siamo capiti...si parla di banalità quanto la voglia di coltivare l'amore è molto più elevata delle passioncine di cui si parla spesso qui


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché quoti...chi vedi trascinarsi mediocremente?
> non ci siamo capiti...si parla di banalità quanto la voglia di coltivare l'amore è molto più elevata delle passioncine di cui si parla spesso qui


 
Ho quotato anch'io Minerva. Mi sembra che in questo forum ci siano persone che non hanno il rapporto che vorrebbero e si trascinano o comunque tirano avanti nell'indecisione e nell'attesa che qualcosa cambi (mi ci metto anch'io ovviamente)


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ricordo
> 
> forse è proprio quello che l'ha sconvolta :carneval:


Ok, la prossima volta le offrirò il cilicio e le dirò "pentiti peccatrice!", ok???


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho quotato anch'io Minerva. Mi sembra che in questo forum ci siano persone che non hanno il rapporto che vorrebbero e si trascinano o comunque tirano avanti nell'indecisione e nell'attesa che qualcosa cambi (mi ci metto anch'io ovviamente)


 ecco! l'hai spiegato perfettamente tu!


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho quotato anch'io Minerva. Mi sembra che in questo forum ci siano persone che non hanno il rapporto che vorrebbero e si trascinano o comunque tirano avanti nell'indecisione e nell'attesa che qualcosa cambi (mi ci metto anch'io ovviamente)


 siccome lui quotava il mio discorso è evidente che non mi sono espressa bene.
l'anima compatibile per me partiva da un concetto decisamente intenso e di grande evoluzione d'amore mentre è stato letto come tutt'altro.
se volete parlare di chi stagna quotate un discorso che non mi riguardi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> siccome lui quotava il mio discorso è evidente che non mi sono espressa bene.
> l'anima compatibile per me partiva da un concetto decisamente intenso e di grande evoluzione d'amore mentre è stato letto come tutt'altro.
> se volete parlare di chi stagna quotate un discorso che non mi riguardi


scusa io ho quotato kid per quello che scriveva non per il post a cui era riferito.
Spero di aver chiarito.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> scusa io ho quotato kid per quello che scriveva non per il post a cui era riferito.
> Spero di aver chiarito.


ma non era kid..di cosa parli?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non era kid..di cosa parli?


 
Scusa, nonostante la mia giovane età credo di avere una forma di arterio gallopante
Era di Daniel il post quotato


----------



## Daniel75 (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No ed è questo che tutti vedono e solo Daniel non vede


ma figurati.. l'ho scritto da subito, non mi mettete in bocca cosa che non ho detto.
Riassumo per la quarta volta.
Mia moglie (per motivi che non sapro' mai) ha smesso di amarmi due anni fa (e me lo ha detto la settimana scorsa, meglio tardi che mai)... io ho provato a fare veramente di tutto (cene, weekend, ferie, provare a parlare, chiedere, con pazienza, stare anche settimane senza fare l'amore, etc. etc.). Lei non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmelo (anzi, negava) e di lasciarmi. 
Io dopo 2 anni cosi' mi sono innamorato di una ragazza che non so se sara' la mia anima "gemella", non so nemmeno se saremo mai insieme sul serio, ma che mi permette comunque di capire che da qualche parte puo' esserci una persona meravigliosa con la quale ti trovi maledettamente bene e ti fa stare bene come non sei mai stato. 
E'' ovvio che se fosse stato amore con la A maiuscola con la moglie non ci saremmo mai lasciati.. ma cosa devo fare ?? continuare a stare in casa con una muta semi-sconosciuta solo perche' una volta ci amavamo ?? Bah.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Ma no Daniel, ma la seconda non è affatto amore. Per saperlo dovresti a gioco fermo pensare parecchio, ora sei vittima della euforia del momento, quindi straparli!


----------



## Daniel75 (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma no Daniel, ma la seconda non è affatto amore. Per saperlo dovresti a gioco fermo pensare parecchio, ora sei vittima della euforia del momento, quindi straparli!


Si, stavo editando il post, lo trovi sopra. Non sto' dicendo che la nuova ragazza sia sicuramente l'anima gemella, ma a costo di star solo tutta la vita non mi accontentero' di una ragazza compatibile e una vita di sopravvivenza...


----------



## elena (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Io dopo 2 anni cosi' mi sono innamorato di una ragazza che non so se sara' la mia anima "gemella", non so nemmeno se saremo mai insieme sul serio, ma che mi permette comunque di capire che da qualche parte puo' esserci una persona meravigliosa con la quale ti trovi maledettamente bene e ti fa stare bene come non sei mai stato.


Questo è ciò che più conta: ti sei innamorato perché ti sei ritrovato nella disposizione d'animo giusta e hai capito che quella persona meravigliosa non è e non può essere tua moglie.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, stavo editando il post, lo trovi sopra. Non sto' dicendo che la nuova ragazza sia sicuramente l'anima gemella, ma a costo di star solo tutta la vita non mi accontentero' di una ragazza compatibile e una vita di sopravvivenza...


Ed invece una persona compatibile è l'unica che puoi avere, quella che vedi come anima gemella lo è solo in quel momento e per quei motivi, ma in altri casi sarebbe una persona come altre. Forte è la suggestione che riesce a darci la nostra testa. Molto più bello amare decidendo di amare una persona non perfetta, che non può essere perfettamente aderente con le nostre aspettative, perchè è decisamente più umano, più reale e per questo più bello.
Daniel, ma lo sai quanto è brutto veder cadere le proprie aspettative su una persona??? Già io che non le ho a volte mi incazzo come una iena tra me e me, ma poi ci ripenso e sorrido...tutte le persone sono uniche ed iirripetibili, ecco perchè non esiste l'alta metà della mela.


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> siccome lui quotava il mio discorso è evidente che non mi sono espressa bene.
> l'anima compatibile per me partiva da un concetto decisamente intenso e di grande evoluzione d'amore mentre è stato letto come tutt'altro.
> se volete parlare di chi stagna quotate un discorso che non mi riguardi


 sorry ma forse non ci siamo capite! io quotavo Daniel sul discorso dell'anima gemella! non mi riferivo ad altro!


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, stavo editando il post, lo trovi sopra. Non sto' dicendo che la nuova ragazza sia sicuramente l'anima gemella, ma a costo di star solo tutta la vita non mi accontentero' di una ragazza compatibile e una vita di sopravvivenza...


il concetto di compatibile era a dare più sostanza al tuo , per me, improbabile ed evanescente "anima gemella".
sono per parole meno ridondanti ma per fatti concreti, profondi e di grande spessore...per dirla più vicino ai tuoi gusti: l'amre quello vero


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco! l'hai spiegato perfettamente tu!


pensa che io credevo avessi quotato il senso dell'anima gemella contrapposto a quello dell'anima compatibile

io credo che io e mio marito siamo anime gemelle
non sono sempre sicurissima di essere anche compatibili 

due singolarità con significativi pregi e difetti
ma insieme siamo formidabili:amici:


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma l'anima gemella non esiste ragazzi, su dai....


:up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa che io credevo avessi quotato il senso dell'anima gemella contrapposto a quello dell'anima compatibile
> 
> io credo che io e mio marito siamo anime gemelle
> non sono sempre sicurissima di essere anche *compatibili*
> ...


ok ho sbagliato termine nel volere essere più lontana possibile dallo stile "la mia lei, il mio lui" riesci a capirmi?
in soldoni voglio dire questo: s'incontra l'uomo o la donna che senti fortemente di amare...per rimanere tutta la vita con lei/lui devi lavorarci


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sorry ma forse non ci siamo capite! io quotavo Daniel sul discorso dell'anima gemella! non mi riferivo ad altro!




simy!

ma allora perchè hai quotato farfalla .....?

non ci sto capendo più niente:blank:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok ho sbagliato termine nel volere essere più lontana possibile dallo stile "la mia lei, il mio lui" riesci a capirmi?
> in soldoni voglio dire questo: s'incontra l'uomo o la donna che senti fortemente di amare...per rimanere tutta la vita con lei/lui devi lavorarci


ah bè! :up:


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> ma figurati.. l'ho scritto da subito, non mi mettete in bocca cosa che non ho detto.
> Riassumo per la quarta volta.
> Mia moglie (per motivi che non sapro' mai) ha smesso di amarmi due anni fa (e me lo ha detto la settimana scorsa, meglio tardi che mai)... io ho provato a fare veramente di tutto (cene, weekend, ferie, provare a parlare, chiedere, con pazienza, stare anche settimane senza fare l'amore, etc. etc.). Lei non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmelo (anzi, negava) e di lasciarmi.
> Io dopo 2 anni cosi' mi sono innamorato di una ragazza che non so se sara' la mia anima "gemella", non so nemmeno se saremo mai insieme sul serio, ma che mi permette comunque di capire che da qualche parte puo' esserci una persona meravigliosa con la quale ti trovi maledettamente bene e ti fa stare bene come non sei mai stato.
> E'' ovvio che se fosse stato amore con la A maiuscola con la moglie non ci saremmo mai lasciati.. ma cosa devo fare ?? continuare a stare in casa con una muta semi-sconosciuta solo perche' una volta ci amavamo ?? Bah.


Io do ragione a Rita. 
Prenditi del tempo per te, ora come non mai hai bisogno di stare solo. E lascia il tempo a lei di cui ha bisogno. Meglio una decisione presa con coscienza che non una presa con impulsività. Non e' facile lasciare. E non credere che il fatto di prendere tempo significhi per forza che non e' innamorata di te.
Pero' non cercarla, lascia che abbia modo di sentire la tua mancanza.... di valutare il tuo distacco. E' importante.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> ma figurati.. l'ho scritto da subito, non mi mettete in bocca cosa che non ho detto.
> Riassumo per la quarta volta.
> Mia moglie (per motivi che non sapro' mai) ha smesso di amarmi due anni fa (e me lo ha detto la settimana scorsa, meglio tardi che mai)... io ho provato a fare veramente di tutto (cene, weekend, ferie, provare a parlare, chiedere, con pazienza, stare anche settimane senza fare l'amore, etc. etc.). Lei non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmelo (anzi, negava) e di lasciarmi.
> Io dopo 2 anni cosi' mi sono innamorato di una ragazza che non so se sara' la mia anima "gemella", non so nemmeno se saremo mai insieme sul serio, ma che mi permette comunque di capire che da qualche parte puo' esserci una persona meravigliosa con la quale ti trovi maledettamente bene e ti fa stare bene come non sei mai stato.
> E'' ovvio che se fosse stato amore con la A maiuscola con la moglie non ci saremmo mai lasciati.. ma cosa devo fare ?? continuare a stare in casa con una muta semi-sconosciuta solo perche' una volta ci amavamo ?? Bah.


 
Non sapevo di questo sviluppo...due anni sono tanti Daniele,hai perso troppo tempo.
Fai bene a mollare tutto,cosa rimanevi li'a fare?
E poi cosa perdete?Niente,non avete figli,ognuno puo'ricominciare,se non sbaglio siete giovani.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> ma figurati.. l'ho scritto da subito, non mi mettete in bocca cosa che non ho detto.
> Riassumo per la quarta volta.
> Mia moglie (per motivi che non sapro' mai) ha smesso di amarmi due anni fa (e me lo ha detto la settimana scorsa, meglio tardi che mai)... io ho provato a fare veramente di tutto (cene, weekend, ferie, provare a parlare, chiedere, con pazienza, stare anche settimane senza fare l'amore, etc. etc.). Lei non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmelo (anzi, negava) e di lasciarmi.
> Io dopo 2 anni cosi' mi sono innamorato di una ragazza che non so se sara' la mia anima "gemella", non so nemmeno se saremo mai insieme sul serio, ma che mi permette comunque di capire che da qualche parte puo' esserci una persona meravigliosa con la quale ti trovi maledettamente bene e ti fa stare bene come non sei mai stato.
> E'' ovvio che se fosse stato amore con la A maiuscola con la moglie non ci saremmo mai lasciati.. ma cosa devo fare ?? continuare a stare in casa con una muta semi-sconosciuta solo perche' una volta ci amavamo ?? Bah.


E' passato un altro uomo nella vita di tua moglie, e il fatto che non ti dia spiegazioni del suo cambiamento lo avvalora.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' passato un altro uomo nella vita di tua moglie, e il fatto che non ti dia spiegazioni del suo cambiamento lo avvalora.


Penso di si!!! E sinceramente, Daniel, per me te sei becco come lei lo è e nessuno dei due lo dice.
Poi magari è anche finita, ma il senso di colpa verso di te e la disistima magari che ha provato nei tuoi confronti l'ha allontanata totalmente.

Se poi ha anche detto che è meglio così...direi che avvalora questa ipotesi.
E allora, pensa, se lei ha avuto un altro, in cosa sei mancato tu se sei mancato in qualcosa???


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Penso di si!!! E sinceramente, Daniel, per me te sei becco come lei lo è e nessuno dei due lo dice.
> Poi magari è anche finita, ma il senso di colpa verso di te e la disistima magari che ha provato nei tuoi confronti l'ha allontanata totalmente.
> 
> Se poi ha anche detto che è meglio così...direi che avvalora questa ipotesi.
> E allora, pensa, se lei ha avuto un altro, in cosa sei mancato tu se sei mancato in qualcosa???


Ma Daniele, di solito affermi che la colpa sta tutta dal traditore che ha fatto questo tipo di scelta. E che il tradito non ha mancanze....


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma Daniele, di solito affermi che la colpa sta tutta dal traditore che ha fatto questo tipo di scelta. E che il tradito non ha mancanze....


lo stiamo traviando :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma Daniele, di solito affermi che la colpa sta tutta dal traditore che ha fatto questo tipo di scelta. E che il tradito non ha mancanze....


Dipende, il tradimento può essere una reazione esagerata e disumana ad una mancanza del partner, una sorta di vendetta orribile che io disprezzo in quanto tale. Considera, è come paragonare il pestare il partner perchè ti ha fatto mangiare la pasta scotta, una esagerazione. Ma certi tradimento nascono da presunte mancanze (le chiamo presunte perchè le vede il traditore e magari non ci sono proprio), viste come colpa.
Io con il primo tradimento avevo delle mie colpe, almeno presunte, le ho analizzate e comprese, quella ragazza però mi ha incolpato di molte più cose ed un paio anche palesemente false, quindi ho capito che lei si autogiustificava.
Con l'ultimo tradimento sono stato accusato direttamente di cose palesemente false e sostenute usando il mio mal'essere per il tradimento come se fosse la mia condizione prima del tradimento (cosa assai falsa e dimostrabile da tante persone), non ho avuto un confronto perchè quella ragazza non era stupida e sapeva che semplicemente aveva fatto na stronzata e per orgoglio non voleva uscirne perdente, come tutti i traditori, ma sono sicuro di me quando dico che le colpe che ho avuto è di averla aiutata quando ha avuto bisogno e mi ha richiesto aiuto.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo stiamo traviando :mexican:


Avete ragione. Traditori, siete luride persone mentre i traditi santi e poveri indifesi angioletti, suvvia, venite da me a prendere le vostre sferzate!!! :up::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende, il tradimento può essere una reazione esagerata e disumana ad una mancanza del partner, una sorta di vendetta orribile che io disprezzo in quanto tale. Considera, è come paragonare il pestare il partner perchè ti ha fatto mangiare la pasta scotta, una esagerazione. Ma certi tradimento nascono da presunte mancanze (le chiamo presunte perchè le vede il traditore e magari non ci sono proprio), viste come colpa.
> Io con il primo tradimento avevo delle mie colpe, almeno presunte, le ho analizzate e comprese, quella ragazza però mi ha incolpato di molte più cose ed un paio anche palesemente false, quindi ho capito che lei si autogiustificava.
> Con l'ultimo tradimento sono stato accusato direttamente di cose palesemente false e sostenute usando il mio mal'essere per il tradimento come se fosse la mia condizione prima del tradimento (cosa assai falsa e dimostrabile da tante persone), non ho avuto un confronto perchè quella ragazza non era stupida e sapeva che semplicemente aveva fatto na stronzata e per orgoglio non voleva uscirne perdente, come tutti i traditori, ma sono sicuro di me quando dico che le colpe che ho avuto è di averla aiutata quando ha avuto bisogno e mi ha richiesto aiuto.


Così si' che ti si può leggere


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Così si' che ti si può leggere


Però come ho detto, io analizzando il mio primo rappporto trovai le mie mancanze non verso la ragazza, ma verso il rapporto stesso, in assurdo le mie mancanze furono di essere troppo accondiscendente verso di lei. Nel secondo rapporto l'unica colpa che mi posso dare e di non averle detto al telefono più volte quando mi ha chiesto una mano "sono emeriti cazzi tuoi, fatti aiutare da tuo padre!", ma forse era solo voglia di crescere da parte sua e l'ha presa dalla parte sbagliata.
Mi offese solo una cosa di lei, che disse che non era fiera di quello che mi aveva fatto...ma mai ha detto che è stata una stronza.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> ma figurati.. l'ho scritto da subito, non mi mettete in bocca cosa che non ho detto.
> Riassumo per la quarta volta.
> Mia moglie (per motivi che non sapro' mai) ha smesso di amarmi due anni fa (e me lo ha detto la settimana scorsa, meglio tardi che mai)... io ho provato a fare veramente di tutto (cene, weekend, ferie, provare a parlare, chiedere, con pazienza, stare anche settimane senza fare l'amore, etc. etc.). Lei non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmelo (anzi, negava) e di lasciarmi.
> Io dopo 2 anni cosi' mi sono innamorato di una ragazza che non so se sara' la mia anima "gemella", non so nemmeno se saremo mai insieme sul serio, ma che mi permette comunque di capire che da qualche parte puo' esserci una persona meravigliosa con la quale ti trovi maledettamente bene e ti fa stare bene come non sei mai stato.
> E'' ovvio che se fosse stato amore con la A maiuscola con la moglie non ci saremmo mai lasciati.. ma cosa devo fare ?? continuare a stare in casa con una muta semi-sconosciuta solo perche' una volta ci amavamo ?? Bah.


Mi successe nel lontano 2001.
Sono passati dieci anni.
Ragazze mie, io ho solo optato, anzichè lasciare...di...darmi...alla pazza gioia eh?
E lei me lo ha lasciato fare...perchè se non ami una persona...che te frega di cosa fa con altre donne? Niente...a sto punto?
Io glielo avevo detto...o cambia questa situazione o io me ne cerco un'altra...Che vi devo dire...
Poi aspetta che Daniel riceva una bella delusione anche dall'amante...che gli fa il bel discorsetto di rito...si Daniel..sei un uomo fantastico...ma sai com'è no...io sono sposata ad un altro e quindi...
Daniel è solo...vaga nella nebbia...e magari....
Nessuno mi è mai venuto a cercare eh?


----------



## MK (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti entra nella testa questo concetto: Daniel, esattamente come me, è sempre vissuto da elemento singolo...l'altra parte per formare la coppia non c'era. Capisci? Non c'era...è stata..muta spettatrice...
> 
> Comunque mia cara, titubare sempre, sempre...l'insidia è sempre dietro l'angolo...
> Ohi, i frutti sono venuti acerbi?
> ...


Conte non è questione di fiducia. E' questione di portare avanti quello in cui si crede. A qualsiasi prezzo. E mai pensare che sia sempre colpa degli altri. Gli altri ci fanno da specchio.


----------



## MK (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Rita, poni due seri dubbi su cui riflettere.
> *Devo per forza stare bene con me stesso per stare bene con un'altra persona?*
> Ho gia' vissuto da solo prima di convivere (e poi sposarmi) ma non mi sono mai sentito completo e felice. Non e' il caso di scomodare il buon Platone ma ogni singola cosa che faccio mi piacerebbe condividerla con la mia 'lei'. Non c'e' bellezza o luogo meraviglioso sulla terra imho che sia tale se visto e vissuto da solo. E' sbagliato questo? La domanda e' seria e sto' cominciando a pensare di sbagliare io a voler cercare l'anima gemella..
> 
> Sul secondo quesito.. Anche qui.. *La amo perche' ho bisogno di lei o ho bisogno di lei perche' la amo? Se non riesco a capire la differenza e' grave?*


Sì alla prima e sì alla seconda.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte non è questione di fiducia. E' questione di portare avanti quello in cui si crede. A qualsiasi prezzo. E mai pensare che sia sempre colpa degli altri. Gli altri ci fanno da specchio.


A qualsiasi prezzo? 
La colpa è sempre degli altri no?
MK...un tempo ci credevo...ora non più.
Come dire ho lottato abbastanza.
Ora mi lascio andare.
Come va va.
Si gli altri ci fanno da specchio, ma troppe volte ritornano a noi un'immagine deformata in cui non ci riconosciamo per niente.


----------



## MK (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A qualsiasi prezzo?
> La colpa è sempre degli altri no?
> MK...un tempo ci credevo...ora non più.
> Come dire ho lottato abbastanza.
> ...


In cui non vorremmo riconoscerci. Ma la colpa è nostra, non loro.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> In cui non vorremmo riconoscerci. Ma la colpa è nostra, non loro.


Ok Donna.
Vedrò di smettere di lamentarmi e piangermi addosso.
Ok me la sono cercata. Ora pago...e il finale è sempre questo per me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK1_vm0FMAU&feature=related


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> simy!
> 
> ma allora perchè hai quotato farfalla .....?
> 
> non ci sto capendo più niente:blank:


 ho fatto un casino coi "quote" mi sono capita da sola oggi............
giornataccia!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ho fatto un casino coi "quote" mi sono capita da sola oggi............
> giornataccia!


Vabbe' c'e' di peggio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' c'e' di peggio...:mrgreen:


 sicuramente! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

Allora spieghiamo i quote.........sennò sembro scema!

allora ho quotato Farfalla perchè ritengo che ci siano persone (ma non parlo del forum) che passano la vita a trascinare rapporti che in realtà sono finiti..ma che non hanno il coraggio/voglia di chiudere per svariati motivi che non sto qua a sindacare......

ho invece quotato Daniel per il discorso dell'anima gemella...........

ora mando tanti saluti a tutti e me ne vado a nanna! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Allora spieghiamo i quote.........sennò sembro scema!
> 
> allora ho quotato Farfalla perchè ritengo che ci siano persone (ma non parlo del forum) che passano la vita a trascinare rapporti che in realtà sono finiti..ma che non hanno il coraggio/voglia di chiudere per svariati motivi che non sto qua a sindacare......
> 
> ...


Ah perche' prima eri sveglia???..:mrgreen:

hai fatto bene a specificare...bonanotte...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Ah perche' prima eri sveglia???..*:mrgreen:
> 
> hai fatto bene a specificare...bonanotte...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 più o  meno...........:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì alla prima e sì alla seconda.


quoto con omaggi :umile::umile:

e 
crepi l'avarizia :mexican:
approvo


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah perche' prima eri sveglia???..:mrgreen:
> 
> hai fatto bene a specificare...bonanotte...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
:carneval:


----------



## Daniel75 (6 Aprile 2011)

Si, l'ho pensato anche io che avesse un altro, in alcuni momenti l'ho anche sperato, all'inizio preferivo saperla felice con un altro che incomprensibilmente depressa con me.
Ovviamente di mio direi che non le ho fatto mancare nulla, puo' anche averlo detto adesso "per ripicca".. non so e non mi interessa piu'.. il tempo per parlare e risolvere c'e' stato, ora non piu'. Premesso che tanto si e' parlato 5 minuti in tutto; anche adesso che non avrebbe nulla da nascondere mi giura che non c'e' stato nessun altro, ma amen... so di aver fatto tutto cio' che era in mio possesso.

Per il resto grazie ai tanti consigli che sto' leggendo (e che cerco di applicare) sto' prendendo il mio tempo. Andro' presto a stare da solo e se la nuova lei decidera' diversamente del suo futuro me ne faro' una ragione... so che e' una possibilita' concreta, quindi non riporro' in lei (non piu' almeno) l'intera salvezza della mia vita...

Amoremio e MK non penso che riusciro' mai a stare bene e sentirmi appagato e felice da solo, ho gia' vissuto da single (6 mesi negli stati uniti e poi 2 anni in italia prima della convivenza) e sono sempre stato alla ricerca di una ragazza con cui dividere e condividere tutto. Se non sara' lei tornero' alla ricerca... ma stare bene e sentirmi completo da solo.. uhm... non lo vedo come normale...


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, l'ho pensato anche io che avesse un altro, in alcuni momenti l'ho anche sperato, all'inizio preferivo saperla felice con un altro che incomprensibilmente depressa con me.
> Ovviamente di mio direi che non le ho fatto mancare nulla, puo' anche averlo detto adesso "per ripicca".. non so e non mi interessa piu'.. il tempo per parlare e risolvere c'e' stato, ora non piu'. Premesso che tanto si e' parlato 5 minuti in tutto; anche adesso che non avrebbe nulla da nascondere mi giura che non c'e' stato nessun altro, ma amen... so di aver fatto tutto cio' che era in mio possesso.
> 
> Per il resto grazie ai tanti consigli che sto' leggendo (e che cerco di applicare) sto' prendendo il mio tempo. Andro' presto a stare da solo e se la nuova lei decidera' diversamente del suo futuro me ne faro' una ragione... so che e' una possibilita' concreta, quindi non riporro' in lei (non piu' almeno) l'intera salvezza della mia vita...
> ...


 sono felice di leggerti un po' più sereno! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniel75 (6 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono felice di leggerti un po' più sereno! :mrgreen:


Grazie Simy. Sicuramente passata la prima fase in cui ti sembra di essere nella nebbia piu' totale riesci a ragionare di piu' e vedere le cose piu' razionalmenet (poi, a forza di sentirtele dire, eheh). Sereno del tutto non lo so, vedo ancora il mio futuro come ad un bivio tra burrone e cima della vetta... ma sono sicuramente molto piu' consapevole di quello che sta' succedendo... so che potra' andare bene o male (anche se non dipendera' del tutto da me)... ed e' gia' un buon passo avanti... 
Spera per il meglio... preparati per il peggio.. diceva qualcuno che in effetti tanto bene non e' finito... ma rende l'idea del mio stato d'animo attuale...


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Grazie Simy. Sicuramente passata la prima fase in cui ti sembra di essere nella nebbia piu' totale riesci a ragionare di piu' e vedere le cose piu' razionalmenet (poi, a forza di sentirtele dire, eheh). Sereno del tutto non lo so, vedo ancora il mio futuro come ad un bivio tra burrone e cima della vetta... ma sono sicuramente molto piu' consapevole di quello che sta' succedendo... so che potra' andare bene o male (anche se non dipendera' del tutto da me)... ed e' gia' un buon passo avanti...
> Spera per il meglio... preparati per il peggio.. diceva qualcuno che in effetti tanto bene non e' finito... ma rende l'idea del mio stato d'animo attuale...


 guarda se fossi del tutto sereno saresti un alieno! però già un passettino avanti l'hai fatto...e non è poco! secondo me stare un po per conto tuo ti aiuterà molto! :up:


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Amoremio e MK non penso che riusciro' mai a stare bene e sentirmi appagato e felice da solo, ho gia' vissuto da single (6 mesi negli stati uniti e poi 2 anni in italia prima della convivenza) e sono sempre stato alla ricerca di una ragazza con cui dividere e condividere tutto. Se non sara' lei tornero' alla ricerca... ma stare bene e sentirmi completo da solo.. uhm... non lo vedo come normale...


Non intendevo solo nel senso di orso rintanato nella tana, ma se, senza anima gemella, si sta male, qualche domanda me la farei.


----------



## Daniel75 (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non intendevo solo nel senso di orso rintanato nella tana, ma se, senza anima gemella, si sta male, qualche domanda me la farei.


Lo so... e credimi.. e' da quando ho 14-15 anni che me le faccio le domande e mi sono sempre chiesto se c'era qualcosa di sbagliato in me. Non sono mai riuscito a stare bene da solo e anche vivendo da single ho sempre cercato qualcuno con cui condividere tutto, dal letto, alla tv alla spesa.. 
Certo, vivere 6 mesi in California ti fa moooolto venire voglia di cercare qualcuna con cui condividere tutto e ti sconvolge un po', ma anche nella grigia Treviso non era diverso. 
Scherzi a parte, arrivi poi ad un momento in cui cmq preferisci stare "male" da solo che "male" in coppia, e forse e' un'altro piccolo passo avanti, ma non ti nascondo che mi spaventa. Ho sempre voluto una famiglia con tanti bambini e vedo lo stare da solo come un mio piccolo fallimento personale (e lo e', intendiamoci).
Poi pero', vedo tanti single essere felici e spensierati e mi chiedo, seriamente, cosa non va in me...


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Lo so... e credimi.. e' da quando ho 14-15 anni che me le faccio le domande e mi sono sempre chiesto se c'era qualcosa di sbagliato in me. Non sono mai riuscito a stare bene da solo e anche vivendo da single ho sempre cercato qualcuno con cui condividere tutto, dal letto, alla tv alla spesa..
> Certo, vivere 6 mesi in California ti fa moooolto venire voglia di cercare qualcuna con cui condividere tutto e ti sconvolge un po', ma anche nella grigia Treviso non era diverso.
> Scherzi a parte, *arrivi poi ad un momento in cui cmq preferisci stare "male" da solo che "male" in coppia, e forse e' un'altro piccolo passo avanti, ma non ti nascondo che mi spaventa*. Ho sempre voluto una famiglia con tanti bambini e vedo lo stare da solo come un mio piccolo fallimento personale (e lo e', intendiamoci).
> Poi pero', vedo tanti single essere felici e spensierati e mi chiedo, seriamente, cosa non va in me...


Certo che è un passo avanti, e naturale che ti spaventi. Tutti i grossi cambiamenti spaventano. Non credo ci sia qualcosa in te che non va, forse potresti cominciare a chiederti se quello che vuoi lo vuoi veramente o se ti arriva da condizionamenti.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniel...il tuo è un percorso...cavoli che sensazione che mi fa leggere uno...ed essere passato per certe strade...incredibile...ma posso dirti una cosa...a volte quel senso di solitudine è solo dentro di noi. Ok? Io l'ho chiamato complesso di estraneità...tutto il mondo circostante mi è estraneo....però sai non si sa mai chi si può incontrare...spero tanto che questa lei si decida...e che non finisca in un eterno vorrei ma non posso.
Come sai certe cose non si possono realizzare da soli, ma bisogna essere in due a volerle, e se i desideri non si incontrano...è dura eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda , non so gli altri.
> io amo mio marito appassionatamente da molti anni...non lo cambierei con nessun altro .
> e ti assicuro che insieme tutto siamo meno che mediocri


 
Madonna.....sembra la descrizione di me e mio marito.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Madonna.....sembra la descrizione di me e mio marito.


Ma tu lo tradisci...non vale...invece Minerva no:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Madonna.....sembra la *descrizione* di me e mio marito.


 non la sostanza, però


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Madonna.....sembra la descrizione di me e mio marito.


:rotfl:

Ok ok scusa, mi aspetto un cazziatone al raduno!


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si, l'ho pensato anche io che avesse un altro, in alcuni momenti l'ho anche sperato, all'inizio preferivo saperla felice con un altro che incomprensibilmente depressa con me.
> Ovviamente di mio direi che non le ho fatto mancare nulla, puo' anche averlo detto adesso "per ripicca".. non so e non mi interessa piu'.. il tempo per parlare e risolvere c'e' stato, ora non piu'. Premesso che tanto si e' parlato 5 minuti in tutto; anche adesso che non avrebbe nulla da nascondere mi giura che non c'e' stato nessun altro, ma amen... so di aver fatto tutto cio' che era in mio possesso.
> 
> Per il resto grazie ai tanti consigli che sto' leggendo (e che cerco di applicare) sto' prendendo il mio tempo. Andro' presto a stare da solo e se la nuova lei decidera' diversamente del suo futuro me ne faro' una ragione... so che e' una possibilita' concreta, quindi non riporro' in lei (non piu' almeno) l'intera salvezza della mia vita...
> ...


Poco fa una mia carissima amica mi disse....
Devi stare da sola, devi stare bene da sola, solo allora riuscirai a trovare la persona con cui starai veramente bene, ... ho pensato tanto a questa cosa.
Ha ragione sai? Perchè? perchè altrimenti vedremmo l'altro sempre e solo come un appoggio.. come distinguere l'AMORE dalla dipendenza?
Come fare poi dal momento che un rapporto di dipendenza finisce a causa dell'altro, guarire dalla ferita in un modo salubre?
Pensa a questo... 
ho cercato di interpretare ciò che mi ha detto la mia amica trasformandolo in un aforismo se così si può dire....
L'alro può rappresentare un bastone... ma ma le gambe per camminare dovrai pur sempre mettercele tu ..... forse il paragone non è appropriato ma potrebbe darne l'idea...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Poco fa una mia carissima amica mi disse....
> *Devi stare da sola, devi stare bene da sola, solo allora riuscirai a trovare la persona con cui starai veramente bene, ... ho pensato tanto a questa cosa.*
> *Ha ragione sai?* Perchè? perchè altrimenti vedremmo l'altro sempre e solo come un appoggio.. come distinguere l'AMORE dalla dipendenza?
> Come fare poi dal momento che un rapporto di dipendenza finisce a causa dell'altro, guarire dalla ferita in un modo salubre?
> ...


certo che ha ragione
te l'abbiamo detto anche noi 
come l'abbiamo detto a daniel


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> certo che ha ragione
> te l'abbiamo detto anche noi
> come l'abbiamo detto a daniel


Lo so...
ma si sa finchè non ti distacchi veramente da una situaizone, non ne vedi l'uscita... questo succede in tutte le cose no?
Non si ragiona, ne con la testa ne con il cuore... si è inviluppati esiste solo nebbia.. e non vedi!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Poco fa una mia carissima amica mi disse....
> Devi stare da sola, devi stare bene da sola, solo allora riuscirai a trovare la persona con cui starai veramente bene, ... ho pensato tanto a questa cosa.
> Ha ragione sai? Perchè? perchè altrimenti vedremmo l'altro sempre e solo come un appoggio.. come distinguere l'AMORE dalla dipendenza?
> Come fare poi dal momento che un rapporto di dipendenza finisce a causa dell'altro, guarire dalla ferita in un modo salubre?
> ...


Brava Rita...brava...
Sai anche perchè ci sono rapporti in cui proprio chi fa da bastone si sente importante in quanto bastone, l'altro trova comodo appoggiarsi e si creano così rapporti malati...
Poi ok, ci sono perfino casi, in cui il bastone sa che quel giorno che lei non avrà più bisogno di lui, lo scaricherà o peggio gli si metterà contro...quindi chi fa da stampella...casomai le acque si facessero cattive per lui, deve saper dare quel calcio alla stampella...


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava Rita...brava...
> Sai anche perchè ci sono rapporti in cui proprio chi fa da bastone si *sente importante in quanto bastone, l'altro trova comodo appoggiarsi e si creano così rapporti malati...*
> Poi ok, ci sono perfino casi, in cui il bastone sa che quel giorno che lei non avrà più bisogno di lui, lo scaricherà o peggio gli si metterà contro...quindi chi fa da stampella...casomai le acque si facessero cattive per lui, deve saper dare quel calcio alla stampella...


Eggià ma certe dinamiche sono difficili da riconoscere, capire analizzare e metabolizzare


----------

